# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  L'UPR prsente  llection prsidentielle de 2017

## Ryu2000

Bonjour.

J'avais dis que les mdias ne parlaient pas d'Asselineau et qu'il n'allait surement pas avoir ses 500 signatures.
Mais les choses ont bien chang.

Il a eu ses 500 signatures et les mdias parlent de lui :
Franois Asselineau, candidat pourfendeur de l'Europe et de l'imprialisme amricain
C'est qui Franois Asselineau ?
Rencontre avec Franois Asselineau, le candidat surprise de l'UPR  la prsidentielle
Qui est Franois Asselineau, l'inconnu aux 500 parrainages?
Qui est Franois Asselineau, l'inconnu de la prsidentielle ?
Franois Asselineau, un candidat favorable  la sortie de la France de lUE

Donc l il n'y a pas de problme tous les mdias mainstream en ont parl (Le Figaro, Le Monde, BFM TV, etc).
En ce moment j'ai l'impression qu'on parle plus de lui que de Cheminade et de Dupont Aignan runi.
Les choses ont volu trs rapidement.

Petite vido de 8 minutes qui expliqu bien le projet :


Il est beaucoup plus dou que moi pour expliquer "pourquoi quitter l'UE ?".

Ce qui est cool avec lui, c'est qu'il est clairement contre l'UE et l'OTAN et a a change par rapport aux autres.
D'aprs lui Mlenchon et le Front National veulent ngocier les traits plutt que quitter l'UE.
Bon par contre quand on lui demande de se prsenter en 2 mots il se dit "Patriote" et "Anti FN", je ne sais pas pourquoi il met le second point en avant, c'est pas trs originale comme prise de position, mais bon c'est lui le chef, il fait ce qu'il veut.

C'est sympa, il s'exprime bien, il essaie de remonter le niveau (faut dire qu'il est particulirement bas cette anne).
Quand on lui demande son avis sur des news People sans intrt (comme les costumes de Fillon ou les caricatures de Macron) il n'entre pas dans ces sujets parasites pour parler de relle politique. (en mme temps quand t'as 8 minutes t'as autre chose  foutre que perdre du temps avec ces conneries)

Peut tre que des citoyens franais pensaient voter Mlenchon ou FN pour quitter l'UE et qu'ils vont se rabattre sur lui.
Les supporteurs de l'UPR doivent tre content, ils sont trs prsent sur internet.

----------


## BenoitM

Comme quoi tu narrtes pas de dire des conneries et tu le prouves toi mme  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Ben en fait non.
C'est une vraie surprise qu'il ait eu ses 500 signatures et que les mdias se soient mis  parler de lui.

En 2012 il a galement essay d'tre candidat.

Le truc louche c'est que Mlenchon dit qu'il a eu du mal  avoir les siennes.
C'est zarbe qu'un aussi gros candidat n'ait pas ses signatures.

----------


## TallyHo

> Comme quoi tu narrtes pas de dire des conneries et tu le prouves toi mme


Attaque personnelle gratuite... Maintenant qu'il a ses signatures, bien sur que les mdias sont obligs de lui donner un peu la parole, si ce n'est dj au niveau juridique pour le temps de parole... Mais avant a, on ne peut pas dire qu'il tait trs mdiatis. Je l'ai moi-mme dcouvert au dtour d'un post sur le net d'un gars qui en parlait.

----------


## ManusDei

Franois Asselineau, le gars qui pleure qu'il n'est pas invit dans les medias mais qui refuse d'y aller quand il l'est (il tait invit  un dbat par Voxe hier soir, et a refus).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Franois Asselineau, le gars qui pleure qu'il n'est pas invit dans les medias mais qui refuse d'y aller quand il l'est


J'avais jamais entendu parler de Voxe avant aujourd'hui, je suis all voir :
http://www.voxe.org/qui-sommes-nous/

Il me semble qu'hier il tait chez TF1 :
Franois Asselineau : ce qu'il faut retenir de son interview sur TF1
LINVIT POLITIQUE DU 20H : FRANOIS ASSELINEAU, CANDIDAT  LLECTION PRSIDENTIELLE

Il tait aussi l :
Interview de Franois Asselineau chez Bourdin Direct sur RMC le 13 mars 2017

----------


## ManusDei

Si il est invit, c'est qu'il a du les rassurer et accepter des chques en sous-main c'est oblig. Ils ont forcment un dossier sur lui, sinon il ne le laisseraient pas passer dans les medias.
(et non, il pouvait tre au dbat d'hier, il a simplement refus car il n'y avait aucun des gros candidats)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si il est invit, c'est qu'il a du les rassurer et accepter des chques en sous-main c'est oblig. Ils ont forcment un dossier sur lui, sinon il ne le laisseraient pas passer dans les medias.


J'imagine que si il est prsent dans les mdias, c'est parce que le systme veut affaiblir le FN, maintenant que le message d'Asselineau est audible, il est possible qu'une partie des personnes qui prvoyaient voter Marine uniquement parce qu'elle n'est pas fan de l'UE, vont se replier sur l'UPR.

Parce que l'UPR est clair : Sortie de l'UE et sortie de l'OTAN.
Marine et Mlenchon ne sont pas aussi prcis, j'ai l'impression.

Si le second tour est Marine VS Macron, ce sera pas gagn du tout pour Macron... 
Faudrait faire pour qu'elle ne soit pas au second tour, mais c'est compliqu puisqu'elle est favorite depuis longtemps...
(remarque, rien ne dit que Macron sera prsent au second tour, c'est clairement pas gagn pour lui, les sondages ont beau le mettre en deuxime position, dans le monde rel c'est autre chose...)




> (et non, il pouvait tre au dbat d'hier, il a simplement refus car il n'y avait aucun des gros candidats)


Il a le droit de refuser un dbat, il se prserve pour les plus gros.
Le pire ennemi d'Asselineau (aprs l'UE) c'est le FN, le gars il doit rver de dbattre avec le FN depuis des annes.

Peut tre qu'il a jug que Voxe tait un trop petit mdia et que a n'allait pas toucher assez de nouveaux lecteurs.
Il faudrait lui demander pourquoi il a refus d'aller faire cette mission, mais ce n'est pas grave il en a fait d'autres.

----------


## TallyHo

> et non, il pouvait tre au dbat d'hier, il a simplement refus car il n'y avait aucun des gros candidats


C'est lui qui a dit qu'il n'y allait pas pour cette raison ? Tu as vu son agenda pour affirmer cela ? Si je regarde son site, hier il tait invit par TF1 et RMC donc il n'y a pas photo,  sa place j'aurais fait exactement la mme chose en choisissant les plus gros mdias. Et c'est sans parler des autres RDV de la journe qu'on ne connait pas, peut-tre avait il un RDV de premire importance pour entretenir son rseau ? On ne sait pas...

Par contre, je rejoins compltement Ryu, Asselineau est surement promu pour affaiblir le FN et mme une partie Mlenchonniste je pense...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le truc louche c'est que Mlenchon dit qu'il a eu du mal  avoir les siennes.
> C'est zarbe qu'un aussi gros candidat n'ait pas ses signatures.


Il y a peu de hance qu'ils ne les aient pas...

Pour faire simple : 
Asselinault a ses signatures pour enlever 3-4% au FN... mem si il fait 2%, c'est deja ca de moins pour marine
Sur le mme principe, melenchon aura ses signatures pour grignoter des pourcents a hamon... si le phnomne macron se degonfle, hamon reprendrai du poil de la bete, et avoir un mlenchon qui lui grignote des part c'est bon pour la droite.

etc...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sur le mme principe, melenchon aura ses signatures pour grignoter des pourcents a hamon...


On ne peut pas savoir rellement, mais je pense que Mlenchon vole plus dlecteurs au FN qu' Hamon. (Hamon reprsente moins de monde)
Mlenchon a reprit des ides du FN il me semble. (parfois Marine et Mlenchon sont rang dans la mme catgorie)

Peut tre que Mlenchon bluffe, il a eu ses promesses de signatures depuis longtemps, mais pour faire le gars anti systme il fait croire qu'il n'y arrive pas.
Comme a il peut gueuler, tre un peu politiquement incorrect (ce sera de plus en plus  la mode dans les annes  venir c'est ce que les gens veulent).

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que tu fais un fixette sur le FN...

Mlenchon et hamon ont des probgrammes et des electeurs trs similaires et leurs electorats sont trs poreux entre eux.
Le cot anti FN, c'ets  la ode, mais ca ne mne a rien  part a avoir un peu d'exposition mdiatique.

Si on regarde la situation dans le pays, on a : 
22% de gauche
22% de centre qui alterne a gauche ou a droite(j'inclue les radicaux, l'udi, le modem, jupp)
22% de droite
6% d'extreme gauche communiste
9% d'anti europe
9% de racistes
9% de "tous pourri".

Environ bien sur, les elections servent a affiner ces chiffres

En ce moment, sur les 25% de gauche, on a hamon et mlenchon. soit 12-13% chacun
Sur le centre, on a macron, qui ratisse donc ses 25%
Fillon reste sur la droite tranquille
Marine ratisse assez large sur la doite, une partie de l'extreme gauche, les tous pourris, l'anti europe, l'anti systeme.

En ce moment, le tous pourri et l'anti europe sont forts... le racisme est a peu pres stable depuis 5 ans je pense... (on a moins de racisme d'tat, donc c'est moins visible.
Du coup, Marine doit etre aux alentours de 28% tout compris... 

On a donc macron a 20-25%, marine a 25-28%, fillon a 20-25%, hamon a 20-25%(ou a 10-12.5% si melenchon est prsent)

Mme si les camps europeen, dcent, propre sur eux, classiques... tout dpend l'appelation qu'on leur donne reprsente encore 72% contre 28 pour marine, ca la fout mal si elle arrive premire.

Donc tu lui met des batons dans les roues : 
 - anti systme : cheminade : 0.5-1% de pris
 - anti europe : dupont aignant + asselinault : 3-4% facile normalement

etc...

Au final, elle passe de 28% a 24, voir 23... donc les favoris ont une chance de lui passer devant, voir de l'liminer.

Bon, aprs, sur un aure sujet : 
 - ce n'est pas parce qu'il a 500 paranage qu'il va pouvoir se prsenter, il faut encore que ces parainages viennent de plus de 30 departements et que pas plus de 50 manenet du mme departement
 - Les promesses ne valent plus rien, les candidats ne font plus transiter les soutiens... ceux ci passent directement par le conseil constitutionel.

https://presidentielle2017.conseil-c...-par-candidat/

----------


## Lucio_

> C'est lui qui a dit qu'il n'y allait pas pour cette raison ? Tu as vu son agenda pour affirmer cela ? Si je regarde son site, hier il tait invit par TF1 et RMC donc il n'y a pas photo,  sa place j'aurais fait exactement la mme chose en choisissant les plus gros mdias. Et c'est sans parler des autres RDV de la journe qu'on ne connait pas, peut-tre avait il un RDV de premire importance pour entretenir son rseau ? On ne sait pas...
> 
> Par contre, je rejoins compltement Ryu, Asselineau est surement promu pour affaiblir le FN et mme une partie Mlenchonniste je pense...


Si c'est certain, il sera facile de le prouver et de sortir de ses allgations, n'est-ce pas?  :;): 
Les signatures des lues tant publique, on devrait voir un beau paquet de PS ou LR dans le lot.

Par contre l o j'ai un doute, c'est sur les consquences pour le FN. Peut-tre que Marine Le Pen va perdre quelques pourcents mais par contre le temps d'antenne des eurosceptique vient d'tre daugmenter sensiblement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le temps d'antenne des eurosceptique vient d'tre daugmenter sensiblement.


a a fait plaisir.

Cette anne en eurosceptique il y a :
- l'UPR avec Asselineau
- La France insoumise avec Mlenchon
- Solidarit et progrs avec Cheminade
- Debout La France avec Dupont Aignan
- Le Front National avec Marine

L'euroscepticisme vaincra !






> Je pense que tu fais un fixette sur le FN.


Ben non...
Aprs c'est normal qu'on entende souvent parler de ce parti, puisque selon comment on compte c'est parfois le premier parti de France et c'est le parti favoris au premier tour de ces lections depuis des mois.
Je fais beaucoup plus une fixette sur Macron... ^^

J'ai juste vu des articles de mdias mainstreams comme a :
Marine Le Pen et Jean-Luc Mlenchon ont-ils (vraiment) le mme programme conomique?
Il existe des similarits entre les deux, Mlenchon s'est inspir de trucs qui viennent du FN apparemment.

----------


## TallyHo

> Si c'est certain, il sera facile de le prouver et de sortir de ses allgations, n'est-ce pas?


Renversement de la charge de la preuve... Sinon c'est facile : tu es un voleur, merci de me prouver le contraire.




> Par contre l o j'ai un doute, c'est sur les consquences pour le FN.


Pas de grosses consquences mais quelques % peuvent jouer quand c'est mis bout  bout. Donc il vient s'ajouter  la dispersion des voix.




> Peut-tre que Marine Le Pen va perdre quelques pourcents mais par contre le temps d'antenne des eurosceptique vient d'tre daugmenter sensiblement.


Est ce si grave que la libert de parole et d'opinion reprenne ses droits ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Est ce si grave que la libert de parole et d'opinion reprenne ses droits ?


Quand ils le font  l'anglaise en accumulant les mensonges, vrits partielles et contre-vrits ("alternate facts" comme dit l'quipe Trump), oui c'est grave.
Tu penses vraiment qu'on peut btir une socit qui fonctionne en la basant sur des mensonges ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand ils le font  l'anglaise en accumulant les mensonges, vrits partielles et contre-vrits


C'est marrant c'est exactement la stratgie des pro UE !
Ils n'ont dit que des mensonges depuis le dbut, l'UE n'a jamais produit ce qu'elle tait sens produire.
Les arguments contre la sortie de l'UE ne tiennent pas debout.




> Tu penses vraiment qu'on peut btir une socit qui fonctionne en la basant sur des mensonges ?


En tout cas a n'a pas march pour l'UE ^^ ahah  ::ptdr:: 
Parce que l'UE a n'a jamais t et ce ne sera jamais une russite.

----------


## Lucio_

> Renversement de la charge de la preuve... Sinon c'est facile : tu es un voleur, merci de me prouver le contraire.


Euh, je ne veux pas dire, mais  la base, ce n'est pas moi qui affirme. Normalement la charge de la preuve appartient  celui qui fait une affirmation.
Du genre:
"Asselineau est surement promu pour affaiblir le FN"





> Est ce si grave que la libert de parole et d'opinion reprenne ses droits ?


Voil un bel homme de paille.
Car je n'ai jamais dit a...
Je ne faisais que dire que Asalineau allait donner du temps de paroles aux ides du FN.
Dans le but de souligner que potentiellement cela allait aider le FN.
Sans aucun jugement.

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est marrant c'est exactement la stratgie des pro UE !
> Ils n'ont dit que des mensonges depuis le dbut, l'UE n'a jamais produit ce qu'elle tait sens produire.


Tu vois, je suis d'accord avec toi. Donc pourquoi recycler la mme mthode plutt qu'tre honnte ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne faisais que dire que Asalineau allait donner du temps de paroles aux ides du FN.
> Dans le but de souligner que potentiellement cela allait aider le FN.


AAAAH mais c'est pour a qu'Asselineau tient tant  faire remarquer qu'il est anti FN, parce que des gens peu renseign pourraient penser qu'il partage des ides avec le FN, alors que ce n'est clairement pas le cas.
Asselineau est  fond pro immigration par exemple, alors que le FN aimerait contrler un minimum ce qui rentre.

Arrtez de lier euroscepticisme avec le FN, il n'y a pas de lien.
En plus le FN n'est pas le parti le plus anti UE, Marine et Mlenchon veulent ngocier avec l'UE, alors que des gars comme Cheminade et Asselineau veulent se barrer de l'UE.
Dupont Aignan voulait galement se barrer directement de l'UE, mais je crois que a a un peu chang malheureusement je crois...

Tous les britanniques anti UE ne supportent pas l'UKIP.
Tous les franais anti UE ne supportent pas le FN.

D'ailleurs c'est peut tre l'inverse, le FN a remarqu qu'une grosse partie des franais n'aimaient pas l'UE, et ils ont choisi de surfer sur la vague.
Mais ils ne sont pas  fond anti UE non plus... Ils sont soft comme Mlenchon sur le sujet.

Si le second tour de la prsidentielle est Marine vs Macron, Asselineau appellera  voter Macron, tellement il est anti FN.

----------


## TallyHo

> Quand ils le font  l'anglaise en accumulant les mensonges, vrits partielles et contre-vrits ("alternate facts" comme dit l'quipe Trump), oui c'est grave.


La libert d'expression va dans les deux sens donc les opposants peuvent rtorquer. Ce n'est pas une solution de priver d'un droit car il y a des drives... Par ailleurs, de quelle vrit parle t'on ? As tu la prtention de connatre toutes les cachoteries de l'histoire ou des Etats dans ce monde compliqu pour dire que untel ou untel raconte des conneries ?

Fais gaffe, avec de tel raisonnement, tu vas vite tomber dans l'arbitraire mais c'est peut-tre la socit dont tu rves ? Pas moi en tout cas. Je prfre 1000 fois avoir des dbats d'ides, quitte  ce que ton interlocuteur disent des supposes conneries que tu peux dmentir ensuite.




> Tu penses vraiment qu'on peut btir une socit qui fonctionne en la basant sur des mensonges ?


Je suppose que tu crois toujours  Adam et Eve dans ce cas...

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


On s'est mal compris alors, je parlais de l'annulation du RDV  Voxmachin  ::):

----------


## pmithrandir

Bon, pour ma part j'(ai un peu jou avec les chiffres fournis pas le Conseil constitutionel : 
https://presidentielle2017.conseil-c...s-parrainages/

Vous pouvez tlcharger la liste complete des soutiens de chaque candidat.

Si quelqu'un a une BDD associant chaque lu a on parti, on doit pouvoir enrichir cette information et calculer la couleur des soutiens d'asselinault.

Pour ma part, j'ai dj vrifi et les soutiens d'asselinault viennent de 80 departements et il n'atteint jamais les 50 par departement. 
Il semble donc tre un candidat valide.

Je l'entends dj : 
"Il faut sortir de l'euope qui nous enferme dans la pauvret et la dcroissance.
Utilisons l'article 50 des traits europen, il est la pour ca. Suivons l'exemple des anglais et quittons cette europe avant qu'il ne soit trop tard."

M'avait dj fait marrer aux elections europenne celui la...

----------


## Lucio_

> On s'est mal compris alors, je parlais de l'annulation du RDV  Voxmachin


 ::oops:: Ca m'apprendra a mieux citer les gens.  :;):

----------


## behe

> AAAAH mais c'est pour a qu'Asselineau tient tant  faire remarquer qu'il est anti FN, parce que des gens peu renseign pourraient penser qu'il partage des ides avec le FN, alors que ce n'est clairement pas le cas.
> .


C'est plutt qu'il fait comme Marine, il essaie d'avoir une image plutt bonne en s'loignant des plus extrmistes. On va pas repartir pour 300 pages et plus, mais quand je vois son premier bras droit et ses soutiens lors de la cration de son parti, j'ai beaucoup de mal  le voir anti-FN.
J'ai l'impression de revenir x temps en arrire, tu copies les mp de deuche ou quoi?

----------


## TallyHo

> Ca m'apprendra a mieux citer les gens.


Ou je me suis mal exprim. On s'en fout ! Le tout c'est de finir par se comprendre  ::D:

----------


## TallyHo

> Si quelqu'un a une BDD associant chaque lu a on parti, on doit pouvoir enrichir cette information et calculer la couleur des soutiens d'asselinault.


Attention quand mme pour ces petits partis, tu as des lus qui donnent des signatures pour diversifier l'offre politique ou parce qu'ils se retrouvent dans le souverainisme quelque soit le bord politique (FN et France Insoumise le sont par exemple). D'ailleurs Asselineau dit qu'il ne se situe pas dans le clivage gauche-droite et qu'il a des adhrents qui viennent de tous les bords.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Bon, aprs, sur un aure sujet : 
>  - ce n'est pas parce qu'il a 500 paranage qu'il va pouvoir se prsenter, il faut encore que ces parainages viennent de plus de 30 departements et que pas plus de 50 manenet du mme departement


Critre satisfait ds la premire vague de parrainage selon ses dires. Donc il est bel et bien candidat officiel, tous les critres tant remplis.




> Quand ils le font  l'anglaise en accumulant les mensonges, vrits partielles et contre-vrits ("alternate facts" comme dit l'quipe Trump), oui c'est grave.
> Tu penses vraiment qu'on peut btir une socit qui fonctionne en la basant sur des mensonges ?





> C'est marrant c'est exactement la stratgie des pro UE !
> Ils n'ont dit que des mensonges depuis le dbut, l'UE n'a jamais produit ce qu'elle tait sens produire.
> Les arguments contre la sortie de l'UE ne tiennent pas debout.


Peu importe, si mensonge il y a, il y aura toujours quelques personnes parmi le peuple pour les dnoncer. Sinon c'est qu'on estime le peuple franais trop con pour se rendre compte de la supercherie. Mais dans ce cas on est contre la dmocratie.




> Si le second tour de la prsidentielle est Marine vs Macron, Asselineau appellera  voter Macron, tellement il est anti FN.


Voir pour cela la confrence de presse qu'il a donn suite  l'annonce de ses 500 parrainages.  1:23:14, il rpond  une question sur le sujet en affirmant qu'il ne donnera pas de consigne de vote.




> D'ailleurs Asselineau dit qu'il ne se situe pas dans le clivage gauche-droite et qu'il a des adhrents qui viennent de tous les bords.


Et officiellement son parti a t class en divers dans les lections auxquelles il a pu participer, ce qui confirme sa position.

----------


## BenoitM

> Peu importe, si mensonge il y a, il y aura toujours quelques personnes parmi le peuple pour les dnoncer. Sinon c'est qu'on estime le peuple franais trop con pour se rendre compte de la supercherie. Mais dans ce cas on est contre la dmocratie.


Euh ca nempche pas les gens  se faire berner (FN, Fillion, Trump, Brexit, Tabac, Religion, Diesel, Changement Climatique, ...)

Je suis peut-tre contre la dmocratie :p

----------


## Mingolito

Donc anti amricain, et pour les nationalisations, c'est un communiste ?
Ok nationaliser la presse, ca c'est bon c'est comme  fait Staline... Donc je suppose aussi interdire internet comme en Core du nord ? parce que une presse nationalise personne la lira...

C'est pas un peux dmod comme programme ?




Vote UPR et la France deviendra ce qu'elle aurait du tre si Staline avait t jusqu' Marseille au lieu de s'arrter btement  Berlin en 1945

----------


## TallyHo

> Euh ca nempche pas les gens  se faire berner (FN, Fillion, Trump, Brexit, Tabac, Religion, Diesel, Changement Climatique, ...)
> 
> Je suis peut-tre contre la dmocratie :p


Contre je ne sais pas mais que tu ne la comprends pas, c'est clair... La dmocratie est le pouvoir au peuple, il est nullement question d'une garantie de bon choix / lucidit du peuple. Surtout que la notion de bon choix est assez subjective.

----------


## Ryu2000

Puisqu'on parlait d'euroscepticisme :
Ce quil faut savoir du scrutin  risque aux Pays-Bas
_Les Nerlandais se rendent  lisoloir, quelques semaines avant les Franais et les Allemands. Les 12,9 millions dlecteurs pourraient donner llan  une vague dextrme droite, marque par un euroscepticisme, une posture anti-immigration et anti-islam qui semble prendre de plus en plus de poids dans les pays de lUnion europenne (UE).

Aprs les victoires surprises du  oui  au rfrendum sur le Brexit et de Donald Trump  la prsidentielle amricaine, le dput dextrme droite Geert Wilders est lnigme de ce scrutin-baromtre. Il pourrait enregistrer son plus haut score jusqu prsent._

----------


## Invit

> Contre je ne sais pas mais que tu ne la comprends pas, c'est clair... La dmocratie est le pouvoir au peuple, il est nullement question d'une garantie de bon choix / lucidit du peuple. Surtout que la notion de bon choix est assez subjective.


Non mais BenoitM n'est pas contre le choix du peuple, qui comme tu le dis, est subjectif !

Ce qu'il reproche et je le comprends, c'est de laisser des gens choisir avec des fausses informations... On va pas repartir sur de la thorie du complot, les "alternates facts", etc...
Mais tu as des informations fausses, des chiffres manipuls, etc... Qui sont souvent contests, dmenties SAUF qu'il faut avoir vu/lu le dmenti....

C'est une trs bonne chose d'avoir accs  autant d'informations, mais il faut avoir le temps de tout trier et perso, je n'y arrive pas.... Et pourtant j'essaie mais la vie tout a... Alors imagine ce qui s'en moquent...
Et c'est justement grce  a qu'ils arrivent au pouvoir, cf le Brexit ! C'est l'exemple le plus horrible je trouve...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Euh ca nempche pas les gens  se faire berner (FN, Fillion, Trump, Brexit, Tabac, Religion, Diesel, Changement Climatique, ...)


Non c'est sur, mais c'est un raisonnement de l'ordre individuel. Les resultats des elections se decident en fonction d'une majorite. Soit on estime que cette majorite est incapable de se proteger des systemes d'influence (e.g. effet mouton), auquel cas on n'a pas confiance en la democratie, soit on estime qu'elle en est capable (e.g. il suffit de quelques uns pour trouver et informer de la supercherie), auquel cas on estime une decision democratique comme fiable. Mais comme TallyHo le souligne, ca depend de ce que tu appelles un "bon" vote. Si tu penses qu'il n'existe qu'un seul bon vote a chaque election (i.e. la decision doit etre objective), alors tu n'es pas democrate, probablement davantage technocrate (s'il n'y a qu'un seul bon vote, il suffit que ceux competents le deduisent objectivement, pas besoin de demander a tout le monde). Si tu penses que tous les votes sont bon tant qu'ils expriment les convictions du votant, et que l'expression de la majorite est la plus pertinente, alors tu es democrate.

----------


## ManusDei

Je pense que tu confonds "bon vote" et "vote en connaissance de cause".
Pour le dire clairement, selon ce que tu prsentes je n'ai pas confiance en la dmocratie, car j'estime que oui on est cons et manipulables (et mme si j'y passe du temps, sur certains sujets comme l'environnement je me compte dans les cons).

Je ne suis pas pour autant contre la dmocratie, car je ne vois pas mieux.

Donc le "bon" vote dpend des convictions de chacun. Si tu n'aimes pas les arabes, les noirs, les polonais etc... le bon vote est le vote Le Pen par exemple.

L, pour l'exemple du Brexit, un des gros arguments pour le Brexit tait l'argent que le Royaume-Uni verse toutes les semaines au budget de l'UE. Sauf que les pro-Brexit "oubliaient" de dire qu'une partie non-ngligeable de cet argent revient au RU. De la mme manire que des gens en France comptent le nombre d'trangers qui arrivent chaque anne mais ne prennent pas en compte ceux qui repartent.

Je veux bien qu'il y ait de bonnes raisons de critiquer l'UE (sur le manque de transparence, sur le maintient des peuples  distance, etc...), mais quand l'UPR part dans ses dlires sur la construction de l'UE par des nazis de la CIA on est clairement dans de la dsinformation et du dlire complotiste.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qu'il reproche et je le comprends, c'est de laisser des gens choisir avec des fausses informations... (...)
> Mais tu as des informations fausses, des chiffres manipuls, etc... Qui sont souvent contests, dmenties SAUF qu'il faut avoir vu/lu le dmenti...


C'est ce qui ce passe toujours dans les mdias mainstreams souvent les infos diffuss sont partiels et manipuls.
Les mdias s'excusent trs rarement aprs avoir partag un mensonge.

La masse du peuple s'informe grce aux mdias mainstreams, donc ces personnes bouffent la propagande officielle  longueur de journe.
Il y a une grosse partie des gens qui ne font aucun effort pour rechercher l'information, ils se font gaver comme des oies.
En plus il n'y a pas de nuance sur les questions importantes, il y a vraiment une pense officielle, par exemple :
- Il faut assassiner Kadhafi (personne le dfendait  l'poque)
- Nous n'aurions pas du assassiner Kadhafi (aujourd'hui tout le monde reconnait que c'tait une erreur, que Kadhafi jouait un rle extremement important pour toute la rgion et tout le continent Africain)
- Il faut tuer le mchant Assad et aider les gentils rebelles
- Les rebelles ne sont pas des terroristes, ils sont modrs (lol ^^ Ce sont des types qui passe de Daesh,  Al Nosra,  Al Qaeda, etc)
- L'UE est un succs total et sans prcdent  ::ptdr:: 
- Quitter l'UE serait une erreur  :8O: 
- Trump est mchant
- Poutine est mchant
- Les USA sont nos amis  ::aie:: 
- Les Britanniques ne sont pas gentil de vouloir quitter l'UE
- Nous devons accueillir un maximum de migrant, mais les empcher de rejoindre l'Angleterre
- Macron est le sauveur de la France
- Fillion est particulirement un e%$* de voleur (comme si les autres taient mieux que lui)

C'est chiant que tout aille toujours dans le mme sens...
La masse ne comprendra jamais pourquoi les tasuniens ont vot Trump, pourquoi les Britanniques ont choisi le Brexit, pourquoi le peuple Syrien soutient l'tats Syrien, etc.

Et maintenant il y a Le Monde qui se croit lgitime pour dire "ce site est un bon site, ce site est un mauvais site" / "c'est de la vraie information, c'est de la fausse information".
C'est n'importe quoi, Le Monde n'a aucune lgitimit pour donner son avis...
Peut tre qu' l'poque ce journal tait neutre, mais aujourd'hui c'est devenu n'importe quoi (Xavier Niel, Pierre Berg et Matthieu Pigasse...).

Il ne devrait pas y avoir une pense officielle comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui.
Il faut multiplier les sources et les points de vue, on ne comprend rien si on voit qu'un point de vue.
C'est important d'avoir la libert de penser.

----------


## Invit

Mais non c'est pas a... Tu confonds tous les sujets !

On peut penser que les mdias principaux sortent tous la mme histoire : Ok on a compris !

Mais dans tes phrases, y'a des avis qui ne sont pas les mmes tout simplement, entre les pro et anti UE, chacun donne ses arguments, y'a aucun souci, on peut tout entendre !

Par contre, si un anti UE te balance des FAUX chiffres, bah y'a rien de plus  dire... Et c'est la mme pour les PRO ! On ne parle pas d'avis diffrents l...

Exemple tout simple, Fillon au Trocadro, on a analys les images, y'avait (je dis au pif car j'ai pas cette info) 85 000 personnes ! Et l, Fillon et toute son quipe balance "200 000" !!!
L, a n'a rien  voir avec la presse, les complots, etc... C'est mme des faits avrs, connus de tous et vu  la TV, tu vas aller parler dans la rue, la moiti vont te dire "Bon bah 200 000 personnes venu pour Fillon, c'est pas rien"

C'est tout ce qu'on dit, rien de plus... Enfin je dis "on" mais c'est peut-tre "je"  ::aie::

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> C'est ce qui ce passe toujours dans les mdias mainstreams souvent les infos diffuss sont partiels et manipuls.
> Les mdias s'excusent trs rarement aprs avoir partag un mensonge.
> 
> La masse du peuple s'informe grce aux mdias mainstreams, donc ces personnes bouffent la propagande officielle  longueur de journe.
> Il y a une grosse partie des gens qui ne font aucun effort pour rechercher l'information, ils se font gaver comme des oies.
> En plus il n'y a pas de nuance sur les questions importantes, il y a vraiment une pense officielle, par exemple :
> - Il faut assassiner Kadhafi (personne le dfendait  l'poque)
> - Nous n'aurions pas du assassiner Kadhafi (aujourd'hui tout le monde reconnait que c'tait une erreur, que Kadhafi jouait un rle extremement important pour toute la rgion et tout le continent Africain)
> - Il faut tuer le mchant Assad et aider les gentils rebelles
> ...


Et donc pourrais tu faire une liste des mdias qui livrent la vrit ? Et qui mettre en une leurs erreurs ce que ne font pas apparemment les autres mdias.
Non parce-que c'est bien gentil de nous dire qu'on est des oies qui ne font aucun efforts et qui bouffons la propagande officiel mais si tu ne nous claire pas de ta lumire on risque de continuer de rester stupide.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Je pense que tu confonds "bon vote" et "vote en connaissance de cause".


Non je ne confonds pas. Pour certain, un bon vote est un vote en connaissance de cause. Pour d'autres, un bon vote est un vote comme le sien. Pour d'autres encore, un bon vote est un vote qui fait passer la patrie avant ses besoins individuels. Chacun ses critres.




> L, pour l'exemple du Brexit, un des gros arguments pour le Brexit tait l'argent que le Royaume-Uni verse toutes les semaines au budget de l'UE. Sauf que les pro-Brexit "oubliaient" de dire qu'une partie non-ngligeable de cet argent revient au RU.


Faux, l'argument est justement dtre contributeur net, soit la diffrence des deux. C'est donc tout  fait valable.




> Je veux bien qu'il y ait de bonnes raisons de critiquer l'UE (sur le manque de transparence, sur le maintient des peuples  distance, etc...), mais quand l'UPR part dans ses dlires sur la construction de l'UE par des nazis de la CIA on est clairement dans de la dsinformation et du dlire complotiste.


Pour ce qui est de Walter Hallstein, les sources que j'ai pu lire sont dans les deux cas des affirmations gratuites. D'un ct on clame qu'il a fait partie d'associations nazies, de l'autre que ces associations n'taient sous leur coupe que parce qu'elles ont t intgres de force et qu'en fait Hallstein a toujours t personnellement contre le nazisme. Ne lisant pas l'allemand, je ne peux pas aller plus loin, donc pour moi la question du nazisme reste en suspend. Cela dit, quelque soit la rponse, je ne la considre pas comme un argument pour/contre l'UE, car ce serait mettre beaucoup d'importance sur un seul homme parmi l'ensemble.

Quant aux financements par la CIA (en fait depuis l'organisation qui l'a prcde), ceux-la sont avrs par des documents officiels US dclassifis [1][2]. Cela dit, encore une fois, ce n'est pas non plus un argument pour/contre l'UE, vu que tout dpend de comment l'argent est utilis.

Donc parler de dsinformation et de dlire complotiste me semble tre un peu rapide.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Quant aux financements par la CIA (en fait depuis l'organisation qui l'a prcde), ceux-la sont avrs par des documents officiels US dclassifis [1][2]. Cela dit, encore une fois, ce n'est pas non plus un argument pour/contre l'UE, vu que tout dpend de comment l'argent est utilis.


et quand bien meme... finance une zone stable en europe, c'est aussi a l'avantage des americains.

Nous restons des tres bon clients, pas mal de pays leur sont soumis par ce lien de dependance economique et ca a aider a deployer des monstres finnacier comme macdo, disney, etc... qui assure encore plus la domination americaine puisque pas un seul concurrent europeen ne perce.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ... mais quand l'UPR part dans ses dlires sur la construction de l'UE par des nazis de la CIA on est clairement dans de la dsinformation et du dlire complotiste.


 ::mouarf::  Ce matin sur RTL, y avait un chroniqueur qui se payait la tte d'Asselineau... Trop bon. 
En gros, le truc, c'est qu'Asselineau rpte sur tout les plateaux ou il passe que ce qu'il dit, on n'a pas le droit de le dire dans les mdias. Sauf qu'il le dit, le rpte et que rien ne le lui interdit. Bref, bouffon n1 !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Obtient prs de 190k voix  des lections et les 500 parrainages pour participer aux prsidentielles, et ensuite tu pourras le traiter de bouffon, lui et tous ceux qui auront vot pour lui au passage, ainsi que les maires qui l'auront parrains.

----------


## Ryu2000

> si un anti UE te balance des FAUX chiffres, bah y'a rien de plus  dire...


Les pro UE balancent beaucoup plus de fausses informations que les anti UE.
En plus ils ont le pouvoir, ils ont les mdias, les politiques et le showbizz.
 chaque fois qu'une personne souhaite exprimer son opinion en faveur d'une sortie de l'UE, il se retrouve en complte position de victime  tre harcel par tout le monde, alors que leur arguments ne tiennent pas.
Ils vont dire quoi ? "Tu sais combien a coterait de quitter l'UE ?" il ne se sont pas demand combien a cote de rester dans l'UE...

Pensez au rapport de force, les anti UE ce sont les faibles et les opprims, les pro UE c'est ceux qui ont le pouvoir.
Les Pro UE sont extremement intolrant, ils mprisent ceux qui pensent diffremment.

Enfin bref si leuroscepticisme pouvait devenir  la mode ce serait chouette.
J'aimerai bien pouvoir couter ce que les eurosceptiques ont  dire, a changerait un coup.
 force d'entendre les mmes trucs t'as envie d'autre chose...




> Et donc pourrais tu faire une liste des mdias qui livrent la vrit ?


Il n'y a pas de solution miracle.
Il n'y a pas de sources d'o la vrit coule.

L'important c'est de multiplier les points de vues et de se faire son opinion.
Tous les mdias sont orients, aucun n'est neutre.
Les mdias mainstreams vont tous dans le mme sens, mais dans les mdias plus libre il y a galement de la merde...

Par exemple, si on veut comprendre quelque chose sur Trump il faut commencer par couter ce qu'il dit, avoir la vraie source non altre.
Aprs on coute ceux qui le soutiennent et ceux qui s'y opposent.
Si on coute que les anti Trump on comprend rien...

----------


## ManusDei

> Faux, l'argument est justement dtre contributeur net, soit la diffrence des deux. C'est donc tout  fait valable.


https://static.independent.co.uk/s3f...a-28104829.jpg
Ou pas.




> Pour ce qui est de Walter Hallstein, les sources que j'ai pu lire sont dans les deux cas des affirmations gratuites. D'un ct on clame qu'il a fait partie d'associations nazies, de l'autre que ces associations n'taient sous leur coupe que parce qu'elles ont t intgres de force et qu'en fait Hallstein a toujours t personnellement contre le nazisme.


Non, il ne s'agissait pas d'associations nazies ou pas nazies, mais d'associations professionnelles comme l'Ordre des Mdecins ou l'Ordre des Avocats en France. 
Si t'es pas membre, tu ne peux pas exercer, et il n'existe qu'un seul Ordre donc t'as pas la choix.
Associations qui ont t renommes en "Ordre National Socialiste de machin" par le pouvoir nazi  l'poque, ce qui fait dire  l'UPR que Hallstein tait un nazi.

C'est vrifiable, a a t vrifi dans l'autre topic quand deuche en a parl donc non ce n'est pas des affirmations gratuites.
(et tu constateras que je ne dis pas que Hallstein tait un opposant, je n'ai rien trouv dans ce sens, mais il n'y a rien non plus qui montre qu'il tait un soutien)

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Ce matin sur RTL, y avait un chroniqueur qui se payait la tte d'Asselineau... Trop bon. 
> En gros, le truc, c'est qu'Asselineau rpte sur tout les plateaux ou il passe que ce qu'il dit, on n'a pas le droit de le dire dans les mdias. Sauf qu'il le dit, le rpte et que rien ne le lui interdit. Bref, bouffon n1 !


Je ne suis pas surpris que vous soyez auditeur de cette RTL, qui est au dessus de tout soupon. En effet, pour ne pas subir de pression de ceux qui la financent, elle a *interdit toute publicit sur ses antennes* ( la manire du Canard)  ::aie:: 

Moi, SOL, suivrai FA !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Obtient prs de 190k voix  des lections et les 500 parrainages pour participer aux prsidentielles, et ensuite tu pourras le traiter de bouffon, lui et tous ceux qui auront vot pour lui au passage, ainsi que les maires qui l'auront parrains.


T'nerve pas garon. Je pense, et j'assume compltement, que ce type est un bouffon. Et, comme je l'ai dj dit, ce n'est pas une impression  la lgre, c'est aprs tre aller sur le site de l'UPR, lire le programme, regarder les diffrents articles.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je veux bien qu'il y ait de bonnes raisons de critiquer l'UE (sur le manque de transparence, sur le maintient des peuples  distance, etc...), mais quand l'UPR part dans ses dlires sur la construction de l'UE par des nazis de la CIA on est clairement dans de la dsinformation et du dlire complotiste.


Je ne suis pas ami avec Matthieu ou Asselineau mais quand je lis vos posts, Matthieu explique clairement et cite des sources. Et vous ? Stigmatisation et affirmation gratuite, les stratgies classiques pour dcrdibiliser et faire taire l'interlocuteur. C'est assez paradoxal pour des personnes qui se plaignent ensuite que les gens sont cons, manipulables et dsinforms. Si dj on fait taire le dbat, ils le seront encore plus.

Quand on est dmocrate, on accepte l'avis des autres et, mieux que a, on accepte de le "subir" si ils sont majoritaires (ce qui ne veut pas dire que c'est le bon choix).

Et autre chose... Vouloir faire taire les gens est la pire des choses que tu puisses faire pour la socit, la censure n'a jamais interdit  quelqu'un de chercher l'information interdite. Sauf qu'il est livr  lui-mme pour la chercher et c'est l qu'il tombe dans le pige des vraies dviances car il n'a pas t duqu par la socit pour se protger intellectuellement. Tandis que si tu es dans une socit libre de penser qui aborde touts les sujets alors la personne est informe et peut lutter contre les manipulations avec un minimum de "connaissance de cause".

Les lites l'ont d'ailleurs compris depuis trs longtemps qu'il tait dangereux d'avoir un accs au savoir pour tous (je ne parle pas de lire et crire...). Avec le net, a devient moins vrai mais c'est un outil  double tranchant, le bon peut vite se rpandre comme le mal.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

Mon analyse sur ce mec: 
les plus : 
- renationalisation des entreprises startgique en France
- sortie de l'otan.
les moins : 
- ses dlires conspirationistes
- sa rthorique clairement  l'extrme droite (agitation de la peur du prsent, peur des immigrs, peur de l'islam etc.)
- un programme vide sur tout les autres points qui ne font pas peur. 

Il ne faut pas oublier que c'est un ancien proche de Charles Pasqua et Nicolas Dupont Aignan. 

Je veux bien qu'il ait un discours sduisant mais quand mme il faut garder les yeux en face des trous. C'e mec c'est un front nationale bis.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ... c'est aprs tre aller sur le site de l'UPR, lire le programme, regarder les diffrents articles.


Vous tes bien suprieur  ceux qui le soutiennent, vous. Pour preuve, eux aussi y sont pass, par ce site, et continue tout de mme de le soutenir. Avez vous regard la vido de la confrence dcrivant son programme (a cote 3 heures) ?  ::weird:: 

Pour ma part,  la vue de vos posts, je vous ai rapidement considr comme un enfant de la pub...  ::calim2::   Et ce dernier post ne fait que confirmer un peu plus que ce qu'on vous rabche  l'oreille devient votre rfrence (ou parole divine).

----------


## Ryu2000

> - sa rthorique clairement  l'extrme droite (agitation de la peur du prsent, peur des immigrs, peur de l'islam etc.)


Vous tes certains de ce que vous dites ?
Parce que a ne semble pas correspondre au parti en question...

Il faudrait donner des sources parce qu' premire vue a ne colle pas du tout.

J'ai cherch "UPR islam" dans un moteur de recherche et je suis tomb l dessus :
Franois Asselineau invit de lmission Esprit dactu anime par le journaliste Sad Branine sur Oumma.tv

Il faudra que je regarde la vido pour en savoir plus, mais l'UPR qui a peur des immigrs et de l'islam a me semble bizarre quand mme...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> - sa rthorique clairement  l'extrme droite (agitation de la peur du prsent, peur des immigrs, peur de l'islam etc.)


Tu as des exemples sourcs ? Je m'attends  ce que la rponse soit non.

[EDIT] Moi j'ai l'habitude d'entendre a :
https://youtu.be/lr4Y91KTg64?t=12343




> - un programme vide sur tout les autres points qui ne font pas peur.


Permet-moi de ne pas tre d'accord (c'est un pav, analyse du programme  partir de "Jusque l je me suis focalis"). Peut-tre que pour toi il n'y en a pas assez, mais entre un programme qui se focalise sur certains aspects et un programme plus charnus mais inapplicable  cause des traits europens, je ne suis pas sr que le plus vide soit le premier.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> Tu as des exemples sourcs ? Je m'attends  ce que la rponse soit non.


Alors j'ai rcout la vido que j'avais vu il y a quelques mois(
son passage chez Laurent Ruquier), et qui doit constituer ce que je sais de lui.
Alors mea culpa effectivement je ne trouve rien de rellement concret sur le fait qu'il puisse tre d'extrme droite. Il faut dire la personne qui m'a conseill de me renseigner sur lui est passablement  effray par les envahisseurs islamo-facho-truc donc je me disais que c'etait la mme ici. 

Ceci dit: sorti de son programme (issue des resistants de 44-45) il n'a pas l'air d'avoir d'avis sur grand chose voir la fin de la vido(je sais je vais creuser, pour voir si ila effectivement un avis).
il reste un ancien proche de Pasqua et De Villiers (deuxime mea culpa j'ai confondu les deux dans le message d'avant).
Pour l'instant j'ai pas vraiment confiance mais je vais couter son programme et essayer d'en savoir plus.
Mais de ce que je j'en aperois,  part des proposition ma foi intressantes et de bon sens je n'arrive pas  savoir le fond de sa pense.

I'll be back.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je te souhaite donc un bon visionnage ou une bonne lecture.

Je me permet quand mme de prendre un coup d'avance, car il se peut que ton avis ne change pas vis  vis du "il n'a pas l'air d'avoir d'avis sur grand chose". Une critique rcurrente est que son programme exclus les sujets clivants, d'o le sentiment que c'est un "populiste",  savoir quelqu'un qui se contente de dire ce que les gens veulent entendre. Mais 2 choses  dire :
- le populisme vise  satisfaire le peuple, a n'a donc rien de pjoratif, alors que dire aux gens ce qu'ils veulent entendre sans plus de rflexion est de la dmagogie,  ne pas confondre.
- il y a une diffrence fondamentale entre se contenter de dire ce que les gens veulent entendre, quitte  changer de discours en fonction de l'audience, et tablir un programme qui se focalise sur ce qui plat de fait  la majorit (si FA est effectivement lu prsident, sinon c'est que son programme ne concerne qu'une minorit).

Un prsident tant le reprsentant du peuple franais dans son intgralit, je ne vois pas en quoi il est incohrent de virer les sujets clivants (et les laisser au suivant) quand on cherche  obtenir le soutien de la majorit de la population. Le tout tant d'en tirer un programme cohrent et applicable. Donc autant je comprends tout  fait que certains trouvent son programme trop limit, mais c'est un choix assum et raisonn (focus prsidentiel sur ce qui runit les franais). Aprs, chacun son avis sur la pertinence et l'ampleur du choix qui est fait, avis qui s'exprimera par les urnes.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> Je te souhaite donc un bon visionnage ou une bonne lecture.


Merci  toi



> Je me permet quand mme de prendre un coup d'avance, car il se peut que ton avis ne change pas vis  vis du "il n'a pas l'air d'avoir d'avis sur grand chose". Une critique rcurrente est que son programme exclus les sujets clivants, d'o le sentiment que c'est un "populiste",  savoir quelqu'un qui se contente de dire ce que les gens veulent entendre


D'accord sur a.

Par contre sur la fin de ton post, quelque chose qui me parait paradoxal :  Si tu ne te prononce pas sur les sujets clivants comment ne pas tre dmagogue?
j'ecoute depuis une petite heure maintenant et  pour l'instant  part beaucoup mettre en avant l'indpendance de la france, et se rpendre en nostalgie sur le pass de la France, je l'ai pas vu prendre position nette sur ces sujets justement. Ce qui pose un souci, du coup,  part modifier le fonctionnement de la France et quelques bonnes propositions pomp  droite  gauche (c'est pas pejoratif de pomper les bonnes ide amha) c'est quand mme vraiment compliqu de se faire une ide de ses ides justement. 

j'ai quand mme un peu l'impression qu'il nous refait le numro du "front national qui n'est pas un parti raciste" que l'on a connu il y a quelques temps. on vite de dire des conneries une touche de bon sens et voil. 
Sauf que quand mme j'ai quelques pices du puzzles qui me laisse penser qu'il n'en est pas loin de ce front national. a tient  des petits dtails, j'essairai de compiler a un peu plus tard. 

Mais je t'invite dj  lire l'extrait de l'article wikipdia sur l'extrme droite : 
_ partir du cas de la France, Michel Winock dans  Nationalisme, antismitisme et fascisme en France  (2004)37 donne les neuf caractristiques suivantes aux mouvements dextrme droite qui dcoulent du discours de la dcadence,  vieille chanson que les Franais entendent depuis la Rvolution  :
 la haine du prsent , considr comme une priode de dcadence ;
 la nostalgie dun ge d'or  ;
 l'loge de limmobilit , consquence du refus du changement ;
 l'anti-individualisme , consquence des liberts individuelles et du suffrage universel ;
 l'apologie des socits litaires , l'absence dlites tant considre comme une dcadence ;
 la nostalgie du sacr , qu'il soit religieux ou moral ;
 la peur du mtissage gntique et leffondrement dmographique  ;
 la censure des murs , notamment la licence sexuelle et l'homosexualit ;
 l'anti-intellectualisme , les intellectuels nayant  aucun contact avec le monde rel  (Pierre Poujade)._

----------


## TallyHo

J'adore l'argumentation qui consiste  trouver des supposs points communs entre deux personnes ou idologies pour conclure que c'est la mme chose...  ::roll:: 

Le Pen et Mlenchon veulent "sortir de l'Europe" et ils sont souverainistes donc Mlenchon va signer au FN (ou inversement) ?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> J'adore l'argumentation qui consiste  trouver des supposs points communs entre deux personnes ou idologies pour conclure que c'est la mme chose...


Il a le droit d'avoir des impressions quand mme. {'^_^}
Identifier les points communs et diffrences, c'est la base du raisonnement tout de mme. La question est donc pertinente.




> Par contre sur la fin de ton post, quelque chose qui me parait paradoxal :  Si tu ne te prononce pas sur les sujets clivants comment ne pas tre dmagogue?


Le dmagogue, comme dit sur Wikipdia, est celui qui compte sur le sentiment. Il cherche  convaincre avant de chercher  tre rationnel. Il fait dans la rhtorique et la satisfaction immdiate. Moi, ce genre de choses a rentre par une oreille et a sort par l'autre. On peut tout  fait se limiter  ce qui n'est pas clivant tout en restant rationnel, en donnant des explications et des sources.

C'est ce que j'apprcie de FA. Je n'apprcie pas toutes ses confrences, dont jadmets que certaines sont plus polmique qu'autre chose, voire dmagogues pour ceux qui remettent en cause les explications/sources donnes, notamment celles dj rapidement mentionnes sur les origines amricaines ou nazies de l'Union Europenne. Il n'en reste pas moins que ces confrences l sont de l'ordre du dtail, car elles visent davantage  expliquer pourquoi on en est l, et non pourquoi il faut en sortir. Si on se contentais de a, la conclusion serait de laisser couler, parce que de toute faon a explosera tout seul. Les raisons de la sortie sont des raisons actuelles,  savoir les traits europens actuellement appliqus et l'tat social qu'on peut voir aujourd'hui, notamment au travers des chiffres de l'INSEE. Oui, certaines confrences font aussi appel aux sentiments, notamment les confrences historiques. Je n'irai pas dire le contraire. Mais quand le gars fait des confrences de plusieurs heures sur les dtails techniques des traits et de l'euro, est-ce qu'on peut dire qu'il s'appuie sur la satisfaction immdiate de son audience ? Moi, ce gars m'a donn envie de lire les traits et les lois franaises pour les comprendre. Est-ce qu'un parti d'extrme droite donne envie de s'informer de la sorte ?

Donc si je ne prend pas tout, j'y vois en tout cas assez d'arguments rationnels et solides, que j'ai pu vrifier par moi-mme, pour considrer que son programme est pertinent.




> j'ecoute depuis une petite heure maintenant et  pour l'instant  part beaucoup mettre en avant l'indpendance de la france, et se rpendre en nostalgie sur le pass de la France, je l'ai pas vu prendre position nette sur ces sujets justement. Ce qui pose un souci, du coup,  part modifier le fonctionnement de la France et quelques bonnes propositions pomp  droite  gauche (c'est pas pejoratif de pomper les bonnes ide amha) c'est quand mme vraiment compliqu de se faire une ide de ses ides justement.


Je ne sais pas ce que tu regardes, mais si tu veux te focaliser sur le programme sans fioritures (FA parle beaucoup), tu peux te contenter du PDF du programme de 2011. Selon ses dires, le programme de 2017 est grosso modo le mme (mme situation donc mme proposition) mais avec quelques enrichissements. Ils n'ont pas encore mis  jour la page du programme avec la nouvelle version mais la prsentation vido pour 2017 viens de sortir (je l'ai survole, a change des vidos habituelles, donc je ne saurais en dire quoi que ce soit pour l'instant).

Pour les diffrents points que tu cite :
 la haine du prsent , considr comme une priode de dcadence : FA ne fait pas dans la haine du prsent, par contre il considre bien qu'on est dans la dcadence. Mais est-ce que ce sentiment n'est pas partag quand on parle d'austrit, de chmage et de terrorisme partout ? la nostalgie dun ge d'or  : d'une certaine manire oui, on peut lui reconnatre une nostalgie de la priode de de Gaulle, mais quand on voit les politiques et politiciens qu'on a maintenant, est-ce que c'est si surprenant ? l'loge de limmobilit , consquence du refus du changement : a par contre je ne l'ai jamais ressenti, surtout qu'avec ses propositions pour donner davantage de pouvoirs aux citoyens (e.g. rfrendum d'initiative populaire, consultation citoyenne pour l'volution des programmes TV) j'y trouve plutt une certaine tendance  favoriser le changement au grs des aspirations de la population. l'anti-individualisme , consquence des liberts individuelles et du suffrage universel : je ne comprends pas ce point (anti-individualisme  cause des liberts individuelles ?) l'apologie des socits litaires , l'absence dlites tant considre comme une dcadence : au contraire, FA prne un pouvoir suprieur aux citoyens et l'ducation populaire. la nostalgie du sacr , qu'il soit religieux ou moral : il y en a une certaine part, oui, notamment avec l'ide de France modle d'universalit. la peur du mtissage gntique et leffondrement dmographique  : pas du tout, au contraire il souhaite renforcer les cooprations internationales et relations diplomatiques, notamment avec les pays de la francophonie africaine et les BRICS. la censure des murs , notamment la licence sexuelle et l'homosexualit : encore une fois tout le contraire. l'anti-intellectualisme , les intellectuels nayant  aucun contact avec le monde rel  : jamais vu, non. On lui a d'ailleurs rcemment demand son avis sur le fait qu'aucun intellectuel ne se prononait publiquement en faveur de son parti en dpit de sa "capacit argumentative", ce  quoi il a rpondu qu'il tait du et ne comprenais pas, mais sans raction de rejet ou de dnigrement style que les intellectuels sont dans leur bulle.

Voil mon impression sur ces critres.

----------


## TallyHo

> Il a le droit d'avoir des impressions quand mme. {'^_^}
> Identifier les points communs et diffrences, c'est la base du raisonnement tout de mme. La question est donc pertinente.


Oui d'accord mais je parlais de faire la comparaison brute sans autre forme d'analyse ou de recherche d'informations pour valider ou non les points comparatifs. Bref, comme tu viens de le faire et comme tu l'as apparemment fait avant en coutant FA et en vrifiant ce qu'il dit sur les traits. L c'est pertinent, ouvert, intressant...

Aprs pour FA, je l'ai dj dit, je pense qu'il a un souci au niveau du charisme, il ressemble trop  un professeur qui donne une leon insipide. J'ai dj regard son site et des vidos pour au moins savoir de qui on parle mais je n'ai pas accroch. Il devrait travailler son "jeu d'acteur" si j'ose dire  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs pour FA, je l'ai dj dit, je pense qu'il a un souci au niveau du charisme, il ressemble trop  un professeur qui donne une leon insipide. J'ai dj regard son site et des vidos pour au moins savoir de qui on parle mais je n'ai pas accroch. Il devrait travailler son "jeu d'acteur" si j'ose dire


Pourtant il a la rputation d'tre un excellent confrencier.
Aprs ce n'est peut tre pas le bon type de charisme pour un candidat  une lection...
(En mme temps Sarkozy et Hollande ont t prsident et niveau charisme ils sont zro.
Un des favoris officiel cette anne c'est Macron, niveau charisme on fait mieux...)

L'important pour moi c'est qu'il arrive  convaincre des gens que quitter l'UE et l'OTAN serait une bonne chose.
Ce n'est pas une tche vidente vu que tout le monde dfend constamment l'UE...
Mais bon il faut penser  l'avenir et arrter d'tre coinc dans le pass, l'UE est un chec, il faut aller de l'avant.

----------


## ManusDei

Je ne rsiste pas  l'ide de mettre cette info ici.
https://www.rtbf.be/info/monde/detai...ope?id=9555561
Les Pays-Bas ont renouvell leur Assemble, et les partis ouvertement pro-europens (ADLE) ont fait une trs large perce.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...il tait invit  un dbat par Voxe hier soir, et a refus.


Facilement expression d'un bon quilibre psychologique : il ne met pas la main dans une fourmilire simplement parce qu'on le lui demande. S'agirait-il de Voxe.org ? La visite de *http://www.voxe.org/* ne m'a pas fait halluciner. FA aura prfr un autre mdia  celui-l. C'est peut-tre du bon sens plus que de la lchet.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...Tu penses vraiment qu'on peut btir une socit qui fonctionne en la basant sur des mensonges_?


La preuve aujourdhui, car nous y sommes ! Le mot Libralisme est dj un mensonge (une hypocrisie). Et la mondialisation_? Et qui na pas trouv belle lide  demie religieuse des Nations unies_? Les plus honntes et courageux de ceux qui y ont travaill au sein de cette organisation en dnoncent les mfaits dans un livre. Je lis rgulirement le mot bisounours dans les pages de ce forum, et a me turlupine, car ce mot vient de la tlvision nourricire

Nous somme asphyxi par le mensonge qu'il suffit de rpter suffisamment pour qu'il soit cru. Il n'y a malheureusement pas que les annonceurs qui mentent (gnralement par suggestion), le sage et intgre Fillon nous l'a prouv.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Je ne rsiste pas  l'ide de mettre cette info ici.
> https://www.rtbf.be/info/monde/detai...ope?id=9555561
> Les Pays-Bas ont renouvell leur Assemble, et les partis ouvertement pro-europens (ADLE) ont fait une trs large perce.


Alors l, c'est trop fort_! Trop *ridicule*_! Celui qui gagnera les lections en France cette anne les gagnera de cette manire, c'est  dire grce  l'opposition avec le FN au second tour, les suffrages non exprims au premier le seront contre le FN au second. On pourra donc s'crier par la suite, que les pro-europens ont gagn_! C'est vraiment *pitoyable*_! Enfin : interprter les rsultats  sa convenance, et toujours le mensonge.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Je ne rsiste pas  l'ide de mettre cette info ici.
> https://www.rtbf.be/info/monde/detai...ope?id=9555561
> Les Pays-Bas ont renouvell leur Assemble, et les partis ouvertement pro-europens (ADLE) ont fait une trs large perce.


Et ? Est-ce que les franais ont les mme intrts que les nerlandais ? Ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un prne la sortie de la France de l'UE qu'il prne l'explosion de l'intgralit de l'UE (d'autant plus quand il clame  tue-tte les intrts divergents des pays membres de l'UE). Cette info est donc juste hors sujet.

----------


## ManusDei

Vu tous les messages de Ryu2000 sur les peuples qui se rveillent et qui ne veulent pas d'UE je pense que si, c'est appropri dans le topic du candidat qui veut en sortir.

@Paul_le_Heros : il n'a pas prfr un autre media, il n'tait sur aucun media  ce moment l. Et non, candidat crdit de maximum 1% des voix, tu passes pas toujours au 20H de TF1. Dans les Pays-Bas le scrutin au lgislatives est proportionnel, donc il n'y a pas l'effet "barrage  l'extrme droite au second tour".

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Vu tous les messages de Ryu2000 sur les peuples qui se rveillent et qui ne veulent pas d'UE je pense que si, c'est appropri dans le topic du candidat qui veut en sortir.


Je dirais plutt que c'est tout aussi hors sujet. L'UPR n'est pas l pour dire ce que les autres pays doivent faire, au contraire.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...Dans les Pays-Bas le scrutin au lgislatives est proportionnel, donc il n'y a pas l'effet "barrage  l'extrme droite au second tour".


J'avais oubli le ct proportionnel. Ramen  ce qui *c'est pass en 2002* au second tour, ~82% d'une assemble fictive aurait t RPR et ~18% auraient t FN. Or, si la proportionnelle avait t applique au premier tour pour cette assemble fictive, il y aurait eu ~autant de reprsentants du RPR que de reprsentants du FN. Y a-t-il, pour le RPR, de quoi pavaner sur les rsultats du second tour_? Pour moi, c'est dfinitivement *NON*.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Regarder comme linformation est dune neutralit discrte  ::weird:: . Le *journal international de tv5 monde* prsente les choses ainsi_:



Les ttes apparaissent une  une, de gauche  droite et de haut en bas. Notez que limage complte est rest trs peu de temps  lcran, et que jai d arrter la vido (comment aura fait le tlspectateur_?) pour voir si FA tait l. Ceux d'en haut (du ciel) apparaissent depuis le haut de l'image, et la petite racaille, elle, apparat depuis le bas... Vous aurez certainement not que les noms des quatre derniers candidat sont cachs par le bandeau infrieur de limage (les mauvaises langues diront que c'est  cause de la prsence de FA_!). Mais pourquoi Fillon le Veule est-il en premier_? Ce devrait tre Lepen, voire Macron, non_? Il faudra vraiment attendre le dpouillement du premier tour pour savoir qui aurait d tre en haut  gauche. Et mme si cela na rien  voir avec les intentions de vote, il devrait y avoir les candidats de la prtendue gauche  gauche, et terminer par Lepen, non_? Mais alors, o va-t-on caser FA_??? Si vous couter les paroles, vous entendrez ... Ils sont pour l'heure huit, mais trois candidats se dessinent galement et revendique en touts cas le prcieux ssame des cinq cent parrainages indispensables pour concourir officiellement au scrutin.  apparat alors d'un bloc l'image des trois candidats Cheminade, Poutou et Lassalle.

Ensuite, jai not en bas de (ma) page un lien vers cette partie de la vido_:



Tiens_! FA nest plus l ? Intressant, non_?

On va nous dire que cest un oprateur stagiaire et maladroit qui est  lorigine de ces deux ou trois bourdes. En tout cas, cette image aura fait le tour du monde. Je suis totalement cur par ces merdes qui nous gouvernent et nous contrlent. Du grand art de prendre lautre pour idiot. Il est vrai que le rabchage (la publicit) fonctionne si bien_!  ::calim2:: 

C'est si grossier que je me demande si l'UPR ne pourrait pas porter plainte, histoire de donner un coup de pied dans la fourmilire_!  ::aie:: 

Non, vraiment, FA drange, surtout ceux qui ont pris le temps de lcouter et qui ne PEUVENT pas ou plus reconnatre que lUE est un chec. Ce sont ces imbciles trop couillus qui ne peuvent pas changer davis, question d'honneur_!  ::aie::

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Apparemment, A2 a *corrig*_:



FA est cit ... avec un invit surprise : Franois Asselineau.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Franchement, je viens de regarder le dernier lien, et je ne vois rien de choquant. Oui il passe en dernier, mais il faut bien qu'il y ait un dernier, et comme on entend partout "FA le candidat surprise" et que les surprises on les met toujours  la fin... La vido de ce lien ne cache d'ailleurs pas les noms, et le temps d'affichage, mme sobre, ne me semble pas abusivement expditif. Franchement, c'est pas du niveau d'une plainte, et FA a mieux  faire que de gratter quelques secondes ici ou l. Le coup du dbat de TF1 avec 5 candidats seulement par contre, a c'est un vrai scandale.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Franchement, je viens de regarder le dernier lien, et je ne vois rien de choquant...


Oui, cela a t corrig. Depuis la France, *le premier lien* correspond-il toujours  ce que jai "photographi"_? En tout, depuis le Prou : rien de chang ( 05:04).

D'accord avec le reste du poste. C'est surtout maintenant que les choses doivent vraiment changer pour lUPR.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Les noms cachs,  part a je ne vois rien de choquant. Cela dit, en passant par mon VPN franais, j'ai pas accs  la vido. C'est parce que je suis au Japon que j'ai pu la voir.

----------


## pmithrandir

Personnellement, je suis tout sauf un suporter de FA ou de l'UPR,
Mais je trouve que l'antenne publique fait preuve d'une trs grande lgeret dans leur ordre de prsentation.

Il peuvent en trouver 2 qui sont valables : l'ordre alphabtique ou plus simplement l'ordre officiel donn par le conseil constitutionnel : http://www.conseil-constitutionnel.f...17.148827.html

La ils se permettent de dfinir des premiers et des derniers dans le plus grand mpris des lecteurs de ces candidats. Donc dans le plus grand mpris des rgles de l'lection.

Un peu de rigueur ne fait pas de mal et vite que certains se sentent dlaisser ou qu'on crie au complot.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

On pourra toujours dire que c'est un random, donc tout ce qu'il y a de plus quitable. Personne ne pourra prouver le contraire. L'ordre de prsentation me semble vraiment tre du dtail de chez dtail, a ne sert  rien de se focaliser l dessus : quand bien mme l'ordre aurait t diffrent, l'UPR en aurait tir quoi ? Sincrement ? Il ne faut pas se frustrer pour chaque petite chose, y'a pas mieux pour dtruire la crdibilit des critiques. Il faut se focaliser sur ce qui compte.

----------


## TallyHo

Ou enfin le 1er dbat tl limit aux "gros" candidats, ce n'est pas du random... Et aprs on viendra nous chanter qu'on est complotiste  dnoncer les manipulations mdiatiques... Dj que je n'tais pas chaud pour voter mais plus on avance vers la date fatidique et moins j'ai envie de cautionner cette supercherie lectorale.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Ce dbat n'a pas de raison d'tre li  la liste prsent ici. Il ne faut pas tout mlanger. Ce serait encore une bonne raison de dcrdibiliser l'ensemble des critiques.

Quant au processus lectoral, tu pourras en dire ce que tu veux, mais  l'heure actuelle c'est le seul moyen qu'il y a pour se faire rellement entendre (sans a, on ne parlerait toujours pas de l'UPR  la TV). Quand on aura un rfrendum d'initiative populaire, tu pourras faire autrement, mais d'ici l, il faut bien faire avec ce qu'on a.

----------


## TallyHo

> mais d'ici l, il faut bien faire avec ce qu'on a.


Ou pas... Est ce qu'on met un couteau sous la gorge des gens pour voter ? As tu rflchi au pourquoi des ballons d'essai lancs pour le vote obligatoire ? Ce n'est pas pour lutter contre l'abstentionnisme, c'est pour conforter le systme en nous obligeant  y jouer... La ralit est qu'on se fait braquer la dmocratie au fur et  mesure qu'on avance, ce qui dcrdibilise le processus lectoral.

Prenons l'exemple de ce fameux dbat, pourquoi TF1 peut le faire sans tre inquit alors qu'ils auraient eu des soucis juridiques quelques annes en arrire ? Tout simplement parce que le temps de parole n'est plus galitaire mais quitable. Note le subtil changement de mots qui a t fait et qui fait toute la diffrence. En d'autres termes, les candidats n'ont pas le mme temps de parole mais un temps de parole proportionnel  leur "popularit". Popularit qui est dtermine par le rsultat d'lections rcentes et la capacit du candidat  promouvoir son programme.

Tu n'y vois pas un souci ? En d'autres termes, moins tu es "populaire", moins tu peux te faire connatre car les mdias ne te donneront pas ou peu la parole. C'est un cercle vicieux... Ha oui ! Et dernier dtail trs "amusant" : les mdias sont en charge d'apprcier les temps donns et du dcompte du temps de parole. 

Et on te vend cette "volution" du processus lectoral comme favorable au pluralisme, au dbat,  l'mergence d'alternatives et blablabla... Franchement, de qui se moque t'on ? Et aprs on viendra nous raconter qu'on est complotiste quand on dnonce la mafia mdiatico-politique, c'est cocasse...  ::D: 

Donc, pour revenir  ton propos, comment peux tu esprer un changement venant d'un systme corrompu et qui fait tout pour renforcer la tour d'ivoire ?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Encore une fois tu mlanges. Le problme du dbat de TF1 est qu'il ne rassemble pas l'ensemble des candidats, ce qui n'a rien  voir avec le temps d'antenne. Ce qui est rgul est le temps consacr  chaque candidat, mais pas la faon de le faire. La chane est donc libre de faire ce dbat, vu qu'elle aura tout le loisir ensuite de donner le temps ncessaire aux candidats restants. Soit individuellement, soit dans un dbat qui leur sera rserv. La modification du temps gale  celui quitable n'a rien  voir. C'est d'ailleurs pour a que le recours de Dupont-Aignan au Conseil d'tat a t rejet. L o le bas blesse, c'est sur cette sparation arbitraire des candidats entre petits et grands, mais cela n'a rien d'illgal : la critique est d'ordre moral. TF1 a donc toute la libert de le faire quand mme, et ceux qui s'en plaignent ne font que dfendre leur point de vue sur la situation.

Le vote obligatoire est encore une autre histoire.

Quoi qu'il en soit, si le systme est corrompu, soit on le change par la force, soit on le change en reprenant ses propres rgles contre lui. L'UPR passe par le second chemin, et c'est pour cela qu'il lui faut passer par le vote. C'est en ce sens que je dis qu'il faut faire avec ce qu'on a. Libre  d'autres de passer par le premier, mais ils donnent alors les raisons lgales audit systme de rpondre par la force, autrement dit c'est un choix de guerre civile. Je prfre de loin le second qui, bien que plus long et plus subtile, n'en reste pas moins plus lgitime, car le changement du systme n'est alors pas impos par un groupe de personnes, mais par le systme lui-mme en le mettant devant ses incohrences. Le constat populaire fait ensuite le reste au travers de l'lection, qui donne alors tout lgitimit pour changer ledit systme.

Bref, je ne vois pas trop o tu veux en venir avec ton discours qui mlange tout, mais comme le dirait FA "il faut se concentrer sur l'essentiel".

----------


## TallyHo

> Encore une fois tu mlanges. Le problme du dbat de TF1 est qu'il ne rassemble pas l'ensemble des candidats, ce qui n'a rien  voir avec le temps d'antenne. Ce qui est rgul est le temps consacr  chaque candidat, mais pas la faon de le faire. La chane est donc libre de faire ce dbat, vu qu'elle aura tout le loisir ensuite de donner le temps ncessaire aux candidats restants. Soit individuellement, soit dans un dbat qui leur sera rserv. La modification du temps gale  celui quitable n'a rien  voir. C'est d'ailleurs pour a que le recours de Dupont-Aignan au Conseil d'tat a t rejet.


Au contraire, la modification a tout  voir. Ca change justement beaucoup la faon de compter le temps de parole. Concrtement, TF1 peut inviter les autres par la suite comme elle peut ne pas le faire car elle n'aura pas d'obligation  donner le mme temps de parole aux autres candidats. Ce serait le cas dans une logique galitaire mais pas avec la rgle actuelle vu que le temps de parole est proportionnel  la "popularit" du candidat.

D'ailleurs c'est dit en toutes lettres dans l'article que tu cites avec l'extrait de la dcision :




> Compte tenu tant de la reprsentativit de Nicolas Dupont-Aignan que de sa contribution au dbat lectoral, le temps de parole et d'antenne dont il a bnfici depuis le dbut du mois de fvrier 2017 ne traduit pas un dsquilibre incompatible avec le respect du principe d'quit, souligne le Conseil d'Etat.


En d'autres termes, la nouvelle rgle pnalise le temps de parole des petits candidats en prtextant que ceux-ci ne participent pas assez au dbat. Comment veux tu qu'ils arrivent  se faire entendre ou connatre si ils sont moins couverts mdiatiquement ? Tu n'y vois pas un petit sophisme de l'argument circulaire, non ?

Personnellement, je trouve que cette nouvelle rgle est profondment anti-dmocratique, conforte la mafia mdiatico-politique et la domination des gros partis. A partir du moment o un candidat a ses signatures, j'estime qu'il est tout aussi lgitime  parler qu'un autre car ce parrainage a justement prouv sa "popularit".

Ce qui m'amne  ton second choix. Voter oui mais a ne changera rien puisque les petits candidats qui pourraient promouvoir un changement de rgles dans leurs programmes auront les pires difficults  se faire entendre donc ils n'ont quasiment aucune chance d'arriver au pouvoir.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Au contraire, la modification a tout  voir. Ca change justement beaucoup la faon de compter le temps de parole. Concrtement, TF1 peut inviter les autres par la suite comme elle peut ne pas le faire car elle n'aura pas d'obligation  donner le mme temps de parole aux autres candidats. Ce serait le cas dans une logique galitaire mais pas avec la rgle actuelle vu que le temps de parole est proportionnel  la "popularit" du candidat.


Non, justement. Mme avec la stricte galit des temps de parole, rien n'empche TF1 d'organiser un dbat avec 5 candidats, puis un autre dbat avec les autres. Si les deux dbats sont calibrs pour donner autant de temps  chaque candidat, il n'y a aucune difficult  organiser de tels dbats (vis  vis du respect du temps de paroles). Donc je persiste et je signe, ce n'est pas plus lgal qu'avant.




> D'ailleurs c'est dit en toutes lettres dans l'article que tu cites avec l'extrait de la dcision :


Ta citation est encore une fois  ct, et cela se voit quant on le lit rigoureusement : on parle l du temps acquis jusqu' aujourd'hui, ce qui n'a rien  voir avec l'organisation de dbats futurs.

Voil ce qu'on y dit :



> Ce dernier a rejet jeudi le recours du postulant  l'Elyse, faisant valoir dans un communiqu, que cette absence ne porte pas une atteinte grave et manifestement illgale au pluralisme de l'expression des courants de pense et d'opinion et ne constitue pas  elle seule une mconnaissance du principe d'quit entre les candidats  la prsidentielle.


Ce sont l les deux points qui doivent tre respects :
- l'absence de DA au dbat ne porte pas atteinte au pluralisme, car ce dbat n'a pas vocation  tre le seul moyen pour les candidats de s'exprimer.
- l'absence de DA du dbat ne suffit pas  porter atteinte au principe du temps de parole, car pour se faire il faudrait en plus garantir que le temps non obtenu lors de ce dbat ne soit pas rattrap ailleurs, ce qui n'est pas le cas

La partie que tu cite est d'un tout autre tenant. Car vu que les arguments avancs ne permettent pas de remettre en cause le dbat lui-mme, la question est alors de savoir si DA dispose d'un manque de temps de parole, ce qui justifierait que TF1 lui certifie une priode d'antenne pour compenser (pendant le dbat ou non, d'ailleurs). C'est ici que la modification de la rgle d'galit en quit a un impact, et seulement ici, quand le jugement se fait vis  vis de la personne et non du dbat lui-mme. Et vis  vis de cette nouvelle rgle, le temps semble quitable. Si la rgle avait t celle de l'galit, la rponse sur ce point aurait pu tre, effectivement, diffrente, mais cela n'aurait en rien oblig TF1  l'inclure dans le dbat  5 candidats.

Je suis tout  fait d'accord que la nouvelle rgle pnalise les nouveaux candidats, mais le problme du dbat de TF1 n'a juste rien  voir avec cela. La rgle aurait t d'galit, TF1 aurait toujours pu faire ledit dbat tout en respectant l'galit de parole. Je rpte, il ne faut pas tout mlanger !

----------


## TallyHo

Je pense que tu n'as pas entendu les justifications de TF1 qui joue justement sur l'quit pour se dfendre. En thorie tu as raison, en pratique on en reparlera  la fin des lections en comparant les temps de parole des petits candidats et de Macron, on pourra mme dtailler par chane si tu veux...

Pourquoi comparer  Macron ? Tout simplement parce qu'en reprenant la rgle, il n'a pas de reprsentativit (tu connais un lu "En marche" ?), il est au mme niveau que les petits candidats pour ce point. Sa contribution au dbat est trs largement favorise par les mdias puisqu'il a eu un temps d'antenne trs suprieure aux autres avant la dclaration officielle du Conseil Constitutionnel pour valider les candidats (il y a la stat sur un autre sujet du forum). Cela va obligatoirement jouer sur les futurs dbats et "lgitimer" un temps suprieur de parole pour Macron.

Donc on voit bien la drive que cette rgle occasionne juste au niveau de la contribution au dbat qui peut largement tre influence et qui servira de justification pour le futur temps de parole donn. Tu vas me dire que a mlange tout, oui et non car tout est li. Tu ne peux pas parler de cette rgle du temps de parole sans parler de ce qui entre en jeu, en particulier les mdias  qui ils ont laiss un rle de juge du temps de parole...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je me fiche des justifications de TF1, ce n'est pas eux qui tablissent les rgles. Par contre, le fait de se focaliser sur le temps de parole, alors que a n'a rien  voir, permet de dire que le dbat de TF1 n'est pas illgal, ce qui est vrai mais n'est pas le problme. Le vrai problme est d'une part morale, car de manire gnrale il n'est pas normal de faire dbattre les candidats de manire spare, et d'autre part pratique au moins vis  vis de l'UPR, qui ne peut pas mettre en face les candidats devant leurs contradictions.

a fait quelques annes que je suis l'UPR, je suis bien au courant de tout ce que tu me racontes. Mais tout comme on fait passer tel ou tel problme pour l'incomptence de nos dirigeants plutt que pour les blocages induits par les traits europens, il faut d'abord remettre les pendules  l'heure en rappelant les vrais causes des problmes. De la mme manire, faire croire que le dbat de TF1 est ou n'est pas un problme sur la base du temps de parole est un moyen de dtourner l'attention des vrais soucis.

----------


## TallyHo

Je ne vise pas spcialement TF1, je prends en exemple ce dbat car quelqu'un en a parl plus haut. Le temps de parole distribu par les mdias est clairement un souci. L'une des armes d'un politicien est son discours. Comment veux tu rappeler les raisons des blocages si tu es moins mdiatis que tes opposants ? Tu veux isoler les problmatiques mais tu ne peux pas, c'est interconnect.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Justement, le problme de ce dbat n'a rien  voir avec le temps de parole, qui est certes aussi un problme mais diffrent. Si tu parles du dbat, l'argument temps de parole ne tiens pas. Si tu parles du temps de parole, l'exemple du dbat ne tiens pas. Je suis d'accord que les deux sont problmatiques, mais pour des raisons diffrentes.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...Il ne faut pas se frustrer pour chaque petite chose, ya pas mieux pour dtruire la crdibilit des critiques. Il faut se focaliser sur ce qui compte.


Non, non et non. Les petites choses comptent plus encore que les grandes, car on les rpte facilement vu quon leur affecte peu dimportance, de plus, leurs effets sont dautant plus puissants quelles sont bases sur la suggestion. Il suffit de les rpter, et rpter encore pour quelles pntrent et imprgnent le cerveau, tout comme la publicit.

Convenez que lordre des candidats bas sur un hasard serait ridicule, mais OK, une chane pourrait toujours prtendre lavoir dcid ainsi. Vous vous faites lavocat du diable pour forcer le dbat contradictoire, ce qui rend votre propos tide (au sens hindou), mais dites-nous clairement si vous tes oppos aux principes sur lesquels sest bas le conseil dtat pour finalement donner tort au plaignant (N. Dupont-Aignan).
________________________________________________

Encore des remarques sur ces petites choses notes cette fois sur les JT de France3_:

Dans *le 12/13 du 18 mars*, il est question des 3 derniers candidats officiellement admis dans la course  llyse. Limage prsentant les huit premiers candidats les affiche dun bloc dans lordre (sens de lecture [fr]), de N.Arhtaud  J-L Mlanchon. Cest parfait, rien  redire. Il est ensuite dit_:  fin du suspens, *surtout* pour trois candidats_: Jacques Cheminade, Phillipe Poutou et Jean Lassalle et pendant ~1,75mn, il est question de ces trois candidats (_petite chose__: notez comme il est suggr le grand orgueil du candidat Lassalle, raison possible pour laquelle la prsentatrice l'a cit en dernier). Quand on clique sur le titre_: Prsidentielle 2017_: la liste des onze candidats rvle, on ne voit que ces ~1:45mn.
Me disant quil avait peut-tre t question de FA dans des JT antrieurs, jai cherch dans les titres des JT de 12/13 en remontant jusquau 11 mars, ainsi que dans ceux des JT de 19/20 en remontant jusquau 12 mars, et je nai pas trouv trace de F. Asselineau, le candidat *supplmentaire* (comme entendu ailleurs).

Il y a des dlinquants en cravate ou en jupe qui crient au lynchage politique aprs stre fait gauler pour leurs malversations. Mais pourquoi FA est-il interdit sur les mdias_? Du coup, on ne peut pas lentendre crier comme la fait NDA_! En fait, FA fait peur tout simplement parce quaucun de ses opposants  ces ides ne doute de sa force persuasion, composante de son charisme.

NB : Il y a des rsultats  la recherche  Asselineau +"francetvinfo.fr" , mais ce ne sont que des "petites choses".

----------


## TallyHo

Je trouve que le charisme de FA est assez limit et il est trop insipide. As tu regard son discours pour annoncer sa candidature ? J'avoue ne pas l'avoir regard en entier mais c'est trs "lourd", il n'y a pas d'lan qui est donn, tu n'as pas envie de le suivre comme un coach qui motive ses troupes, il est trop technique. Paradoxalement c'est sa force aussi, il cite des rfrences prcises pour argumenter, l o les gros politiciens habituels se contentent d'affirmations gratuites et d'inexactitudes. Si il veut continuer sa perce, il a vraiment intrt  travailler son jeu d'acteur et apprendre  vulgariser ses arguments.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Paul_Le_Heros,  consommer son nergie sur tout ce qui passe  port, on n'en a plus assez pour s'occuper de celles qui comptent vraiment. Il s'agit de ne pas faire driver le dbat sur du superficiel. Le programme de l'UPR est fond l dessus : se concentrer sur l'essentiel,  savoir retrouver sa souverainet, le reste tant secondaire et l'apanage des dbats gauche-droite. FA a dj bien assez de matriel srieux  remettre en cause durant cette campagne, nul besoin de s'attarder sur du superficiel qui ne ferait que donner des arguments aux adversaire pour dtourner le dbat de ce qui importe. C'est dj ce qu'on tente de faire avec les thories complotistes, qui sont parfaites pour faire passer quelqu'un pour un hurluberlu. C'est une manire facile de remplir le temps de parole avec de la polmique plutt que de se concentrer sur le programme du candidat, ses fondements et les consquences prvues pour les franais.

Il ne faut pas oublier que c'est la prsidentielle. FA est donc seul sur les plateaux, et il serait trs mal pens de tenter de jouer sur tous les tableaux  lui tout seul. Les lgislatives offriront plus de souplesse, car ce sera plusieurs centaines de personnes qui pourront, chacune de leur ct, faire valoir bien plus de choses.

Contrairement  FA, pas besoin d'aller chercher des proverbes internationaux pour rsumer tout a : qui veut aller loin mnage sa monture. C'est aussi simple que a.

----------


## TallyHo

Matthieu, je comprends ton raisonnement mais tu oublies une chose importante : les gens aiment la polmique, les attaques faciles, la raction immdiate et le "spectacle". Surtout que c'est largement favoris par les mdias avec l'info motionnelle 24/24 qui en rajoute une couche et qui conforte ces comportements.

De plus, la remise en cause suppose que ton interlocuteur soit ouvert, ce qui est de moins en moins le cas puisqu'on bride de plus en plus la parole et l'intelligence en orientant les gens sur une "pense dominante", on les infantilise quelque part.

Personnellement, je suis peut-tre pessimiste, je crois que le braquage dmocratique est all trop loin. Les urnes ne changeront plus rien. Je n'appelle pas  la rvolte mais je pense qu'elle est trs probable au cours de la prochaine gnration, voire avant.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

La vision UPR reconnais aussi cette infantilisation, mais est de vision oppose quant  ce qu'on peut y faire : on prend pour hypothse que les franais sont intelligents, et que quand on sait prsenter les choses de manire claire, ils s'intressent, rflchissent et jugent. Sans a, cela revient  dire qu'on laisse des ignorants ou des gens btes choisir leur dirigeant. Autant dire qu'il n'y a pas besoin de dmocratie si on estime que la masse n'est pas apte  juger en bonne intelligence.

Il ne s'agit pas d'ignorer les outils rhtoriques et biais humains, videmment, mais il s'agit de faire de l'ducation populaire, de donner envie aux gens de s'intresser, car sans connaissance il n'y a pas de jugement, que de la raction formate.

Dit autrement, ce n'est pas parce qu'on aime le spectacle qu'on va s'en goinfrer et refuser de manger dans un autre rtelier. De toute vidence, les gens qui se contentent de regarder le divertissement qu'on nous sert et se dtourne de tout ce qui pourrait les obliger  rflchir n'ont aucune chance de renverser la tendance. L'hypothse UPR est que ces gens l sont une minorit. Si le pari est perdu, alors mme une rvolte serait illgitime, car men d'office par une minorit, vu que ce ne sont pas ces gens complaisants qui vont se rvolter.

 Donc en un sens, si une rvolte serait une action pertinente, autant que celle-ci se passe par les urnes.

----------


## ManusDei

> que pour les blocages induits par les traits europens,


Blocages qui ont systmatiquement t valids par les dirigeants europens.
Blocages que ne sont que trs rarement de rels blocages, il suffit de prendre l'exemple de la "clause Molire" sur les chantiers pour constater que les travailleurs dtachs ne sont un problme que quand le politique le veut.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Blocages qui ont systmatiquement t valids par les dirigeants europens.


Dirigeants qui passent ensuite leur temps  mettre des rustines au niveau national pour tenter de satisfaire le peuple mcontent, avec le peu de succs qu'on lui connais et les punitions juridiques qui vont avec. Bien sr, toutes les condamnations ne sont pas  rejeter, celui-ci me paraissant pertinent par exemple. Pour autant, quand un reprsentant prends des dcisions qui vont  l'encontre du souhait du peuple, puis met ensuite des rustines pour contenter le peuple, puis se retrouve condamn par ses propres dcisions europennes, qu'il utilise ensuite pour justifier le retrait des rustines en mettant cela sur le dos de l'UE... et bien on ne vote plus pour lui, d'o une abstention grandissante, faisant le jeu du FN. Et aprs on parle du risque de voir l'extrme droite au pouvoir, alors que ce sont en fait les autres qui perdent leurs voix.

 un moment, il faudra bien arrter ce jeu de dupes. Oui ces dcisions sont valids par nos dirigeants, mais ce sont des dirigeants qui prennent le peuple pour des imbciles. Ces dcisions ne sont pas valides par le peuple, et c'est l tout le problme.




> Blocages que ne sont que trs rarement de rels blocages, il suffit de prendre l'exemple de la "clause Molire" sur les chantiers pour constater que les travailleurs dtachs ne sont un problme que quand le politique le veut.


1 - Clause qui mane du peuple, d'abord par la ville d'Angoulme, puis par des Conseils rgionaux, et n'est donc en rien une action gouvernementale. a a d'ailleurs t propos au Snat qui l'a rejet. D'ailleurs, il semble que a a t pens en premier lieu pour contrer les travailleurs dtachs et la Loi Travail, autrement dit aller contre le gouvernement.
2 - Clause qui date de ce mois-ci, les tribunaux ont tout juste t saisis, donc difficile de juger des relles consquences pour l'instant. Cela dit, a fait dj du bruit au niveau national, certains la considrant comme illgale, et a commence  faire du bruit au niveau europen.
3 - Les travailleurs dtachs ne sont pas introduits par les traits mais par une directive, ce n'est donc pas un bon contre exemple  mon argument des traits (ce n'est pas la premire fois que tu fais l'erreur il me semble). Cela dit, certains affirment qu'il dcoule du principe de libre circulation, qui lui est bien introduit par les traits. Si effectivement la Cours de Justice de l'Union Europenne devait se prononcer de la mme manire, on aurait encore une fois droit  une condamnation, amenant  un agrandissement de la dette. Hors cela ne confirmerait qu'une chose : c'est que ce que le peuple souhaite, l'UE la lui refuse  nouveau.

Bref, encore une fois tu tapes  ct.

----------


## ManusDei

> un moment, il faudra bien arrter ce jeu de dupes. Oui ces dcisions sont valids par nos dirigeants, mais ce sont des dirigeants qui prennent le peuple pour des imbciles. Ces dcisions ne sont pas valides par le peuple, et c'est l tout le problme.


Donc on est d'accord, le problme n'est pas l'UE mais nos dirigeants qui prennent le peuple pour des imbciles.
C'est pas toi qui tape  ct en tapant sur l'UE que nos dirigeants utilisent comme paratonnerre  chaque fois qu'ils font de la merde ?

Si on ne change pas de dirigeants, quel est l'intrt de sortir de l'UE vu qu'ils continueront la mme politique ?
Et si on change de dirigeants, quel est l'intrt de sortir de l'UE vu qu'ils pourront changer les rgles de l'UE ?

Franchement faudrait arrter les conneries, notre prsident valide un truc pourri au niveau de l'UE et c'est la faute de l'UE ? Et c'est (uniquement) les autres qui se foutent de la gueule du peuple ?

PS : au passage, si la France paye des amendes  l'UE c'est parce que l'UE a mis en place un mcanisme simple, si nos politiques s'engagent et ne tiennent pas leurs promesses, ils payent. Ca te dplat vraiment comme systme de contrle, taper au portefeuille des gens qui ne respectent pas leur parole donne ?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Donc on est d'accord, le problme n'est pas l'UE mais nos dirigeants qui prennent le peuple pour des imbciles.


Non, les deux posent problmes. Ta phrase affirme deux choses :
- qu'on serait d'accord que nos dirigeants posent problme, ce qui est vrai,
- qu'on serait d'accord que l'UE ne pose pas problmes, ce qui est faux.

Le problme de l'UE est relativement neutre, vu qu'il est question de dnoncer des traits. Traits qui peuvent tout  fait tre bien pour d'autres peuples, mais dont on a pu constater  quel point ils sont mauvais pour les franais. Le problme des dirigeants actuels, c'est justement cette rhtorique qui vise  faire croire qu'aller dans le sens des traits europens est  l'avantage des franais.

Ce sont l encore deux problmes diffrents. Ce n'est pas parce que l'un est un problme que l'autre n'en est pas un. Encore une fois, on cherche  faire passer des choses diffrentes pour la mme chose. Donc non je ne tape pas  ct : les deux sont des problmes, et il convient donc de taper sur les deux. Imposer un choix comme tu le fais n'a juste aucun sens. Si on te propose une maison trop petite et avec une couleur qui ne te plat pas, et que le vendeur te rpond :

"Ah mais en fait, ce n'est pas que la maison est trop petite, mais c'est la couleur qui ne vous plat pas. Dans ce cas, je vous fait cadeau des peintures."

Est-ce que tu vas acheter la maison ? Je ne pense pas que changer les peintures rgle le problme de la taille de la maison.




> Si on ne change pas de dirigeants, quel est l'intrt de sortir de l'UE vu qu'ils continueront la mme politique ?


Encore une fois, a n'a pas de sens : les dirigeants qu'on a veulent rester dans l'UE. On ne peut pas sortir de l'UE sans changer de dirigeant. Donc si on ne change pas de dirigeant, on ne sortira pas de l'UE, peu importe l'intrt que le peuple pourrait y avoir.




> Et si on change de dirigeants, quel est l'intrt de sortir de l'UE vu qu'ils pourront changer les rgles de l'UE ?


Parce que lesdites rgles ne s'appliqueront plus  nous. C'est l tout l'intrt du Frexit. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de compliqu  comprendre ici : plutt que d'imposer notre vision  toute l'UE, on en sort pour appliquer notre propre politique chez nous. Libre aux autres tats membres de poursuivre.




> Franchement faudrait arrter les conneries, notre prsident valide un truc pourri au niveau de l'UE et c'est la faute de l'UE ? Et c'est (uniquement) les autres qui se foutent de la gueule du peuple ?


C'est exactement ce que je critique dans mon post prcdent. Donc j'espre que par "conneries" tu ne parles pas de mes propos. Sinon, encore une fois, tu dis des trucs qui sont incohrents, puis profite de la confusion pour faire une pirouette et me mettre sur le dos des propos contraires  ce que j'affirme.




> PS : au passage, si la France paye des amendes  l'UE c'est parce que l'UE a mis en place un mcanisme simple, si nos politiques s'engagent et ne tiennent pas leurs promesses, ils payent. Ca te dplat vraiment comme systme de contrle, taper au portefeuille des gens qui ne respectent pas leur parole donne ?


C'est un trs bon systme, et si tu me lisais correctement tu le verrais bien : il ne faut pas confondre la malhonntet qui vise  se plaindre des condamnations qu'on a soit mme cr, qui dcoulent de ce paradoxe "rester dans l'UE + aller dans le sens des franais", et le comportement cohrent qui est de constater ce paradoxe et d'en tirer les leons adquates : soit on sort de l'UE pour pouvoir rpondre au besoin des franais, soit on la change en imposant la vision franaise (ce qui n'est ni possible ni souhaitable), soit on continue l'UE telle qu'elle est au dtriment de l'avis des franais. Ce systme de condamnations en cas de non respect des promesses est normal, merci de ne pas dtourner mes arguments avec tes discours incohrents. Vais-je encore devoir citer l'Art d'avoir toujours raison ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Non, les deux posent problmes. Ta phrase affirme deux choses :
> - qu'on serait d'accord que nos dirigeants posent problme, ce qui est vrai,
> - qu'on serait d'accord que l'UE ne pose pas problmes, ce qui est faux.


Je n'ai jamais dit que l'UE ne pose pas de problmes, je dis qu'en sortir n'en rsoudra aucun et que rester dans l'UE en changeant son fonctionnement et nos dirigeants est mieux.

Je dis galement que l'UE est aux mains des prsidents des diffrents pays, et pas de lobbys/technocrates/autre. 




> Encore une fois, a n'a pas de sens : les dirigeants qu'on a veulent rester dans l'UE. On ne peut pas sortir de l'UE sans changer de dirigeant. Donc si on ne change pas de dirigeant, on ne sortira pas de l'UE, peu importe l'intrt que le peuple pourrait y avoir.


Absolument, a leur fait un bouc emmissaire.




> Parce que lesdites rgles ne s'appliqueront plus  nous. C'est l tout l'intrt du Frexit. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de compliqu  comprendre ici : plutt que d'imposer notre vision  toute l'UE, on en sort pour appliquer notre propre politique chez nous. Libre aux autres tats membres de poursuivre.


Et pourquoi on a cr l'UE  la base dj ?




> C'est un trs bon systme, et si tu me lisais correctement tu le verrais bien : il ne faut pas confondre la malhonntet qui vise  se plaindre des condamnations qu'on a soit mme cr, qui dcoulent de ce paradoxe "rester dans l'UE + aller dans le sens des franais"


Le sens de l'UE est dcid  l'unanimit des prsidents, dont le prsident franais. Vouloir opposer les dcisions de l'UE et "aller dans le sens des franais" n'a aucun sens (sauf si tu remets en cause la reprsentativit du prsident franais bien sr).

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Je n'ai jamais dit que l'UE ne pose pas de problmes, je dis qu'en sortir n'en rsoudra aucun et que rester dans l'UE en changeant son fonctionnement et nos dirigeants est mieux.


Tout dpend des changements dont tu parles. Si tu parles de changements superficiels, je suis tout  fait d'accord. Si tu parles en revanche de changements profonds, par exemple permettre le contrle de la circulation de capitaux pour rduire les vasions fiscales et les dlocalisations, l il faut revoir le Trait sur l'Union Europenne. Trait qui, au travers de son article 48, requiert l'unanimit des tats membres. Si tu souhaites voir des changements de ce style, alors je t'invite  me dire comment tu comptes convaincre tous les autres tats membres.

Donc si tu estimes que dans l'ensemble, l'UE est trs bien et qu'elle va dans le bon sens, les changements ncessaires tant juste quelques rajustements, alors il est tout  fait normal de souhaiter rester dans l'UE. Dans ce cas, ne reste que le problme des dirigeants, effectivement. Dans le cas contraire, et c'est le cas de l'UPR, non seulement les dirigeants posent problme, mais l'UE aussi, d'o l'envie d'en sortir (et bien entendu de changer de dirigeant aussi, mais aussi et surtout d'avoir un programme qui redfinisse les rgles du dirigeant). Maintenant, la question est de savoir si l'ide de suivre les dcisions prises au niveau de l'UE est un souhait de la majorit des franais, ou si effectivement cette majorit prfre dcider d'appliquer des politiques qui lui sont propres, mme si elle est diffrente des autres pays.




> Et pourquoi on a cr l'UE  la base dj ?


Si tu t'en rappelles, merci de nous le faire savoir, source  l'appui. Et merci de nous montrer que les promesses sont tenues, l encore source  l'appui. Aprs tout, rappeler les origines d'une chose n'a pas grand intrt si on ne le compare pas au prsent.




> Le sens de l'UE est dcid  l'unanimit des prsidents, dont le prsident franais. Vouloir opposer les dcisions de l'UE et "aller dans le sens des franais" n'a aucun sens (sauf si tu remets en cause la reprsentativit du prsident franais bien sr).


Et pas seulement des prsidents, vu que a doit aussi tre ratifi dans les pays membres. Tout le problme est que, si a un moment donn, un accord a pu tre trouv, celui-ci est crit dans le marbre au travers de ces traits. Traits qui ne peuvent tre modifis qu' l'unanimit. Rsultat des courses : une fois inscrit dans le trait, parce que le jeu des gouvernements a permis un jour de tomber d'accord, toute future rengociation est alors rendue improbable. Car pour cela, il faudrait que l'ensemble des pays membres acceptent de le revoir. Si la France dcide donc, souverainement, que la politique applique ne correspond plus  ce dont elle a besoin, et change donc de dirigeant pour appliquer une nouvelle politique, celui-ci est cependant incapable de rengocier les traits. Qu' cela ne tienne, il suffit de sortir de l'UE, mais comme toute ide de sortir de l'UE est d'office qualifie de tous les noms, seuls les candidats appelant  changer l'UE (mme pour les gros changements) apparaissent comme des candidats srieux.

Si au moins on avait une vrai mise a plat des arguments pour et contre ? Tout ce qu'on a pour le moment, ce sont des idologies "il faudrait une UE sociale" et bla bla bla. Oui sauf que tous ces "il faudrait" prnent des changements de fond de l'UE, et non pas superficiels. Sauf que personne ne dit comment convaincre les 27, bientt 26, autres pays de suivre l'avis franais.

C'est comme les dbats qu'on peut voir sur DVP du style "il faudrait que les recruteurs soient de vrais dveloppeurs" ou "il faudrait que les commerciaux arrtent de vendre des choses infaisables", etc. On a tous lu ces sujets, mais tout le monde sait bien que de toute faon, a ne sert  rien de dire ce que "les autres" devraient faire. On pourra s'en plaindre autant qu'on voudra, ce n'est pas comme cela que a changera. C'est  soi  apporter sa pierre  l'difice ou  aller voir ailleurs. Dans les faits, il y a ceux qui :
- sont satisfaits de ce qu'ils ont
- restent sans rien faire de significatif, mais continuent  se plaindre
- ceux qui font bouger les choses
- ceux qui vont voir ailleurs

Dans le cas de l'UE, soit on est satisfait et alors il est normal de prner d'y rester. Soit on n'est pas satisfait, et si on veut faire bouger les choses, il faut convaincre tous les autres tats. Mais tous ceux qui prnent de changer les choses omettent ce point essentiel. Et comme personne n'y arrive, soit on y reste en se contentant de se plaindre, soit on sort.

Donc libre  toi, en tant qu'individu, de prfrer rester dans l'UE et la changer. Mais selon les changements que tu comptes faire, ce choix peut tre tout  fait cohrent ou tout  fait utopiste. toute la question tant de savoir ce qu'il en est pour la majorit des franais.

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


Tu es entrain de dire qu'il y a des mesures qui seraient foncirement mauvaises pour un pays et pas les autres.
Qu'on serait incapable de convaincre ses homologues de changer la mesure.
Tu ne prends pas en compte aussi le fait que mme si une mesure est mauvaise pour un pays, d'autre mesures peuvent compenser cet effets ngatifs.




> Donc si tu estimes que dans l'ensemble, l'UE est trs bien et qu'elle va dans le bon sens


Non on constate qu'en Espagne, Allemagne, Pologne, Belgique, Hongrie, Pays-Bas, R-U, ... ont a des gouvernement de droite conservatrice et que l'UE ne fait que reflter cette vision.

Que l'UE sera peut-tre plus sociale le jour ou dans les pays europens on aura une autre majorit.





> Dans le cas de l'UE, soit on est satisfait et alors il est normal de prner d'y rester. Soit on n'est pas satisfait, et si on veut faire bouger les choses, il faut convaincre tous les autres tats. Mais tous ceux qui prnent de changer les choses omettent ce point essentiel. Et comme personne n'y arrive, soit on y reste en se contentant de se plaindre, soit on sort.


Dj qu'on change les choses chez nous...
C'est un peu dbile de se plaindre d'une UE trop  droite quand on a vot pour Chirac, Sarko, et qu'on allait lire Fillion

Ca me fait penser au Britannique qui se plaignent d'avoir trop de polonais. Alors que se sont les seuls qui n'ont pas mit de protection  l'arriver de travailleurs alors qu'ils en avait la possibilit...
Certains Britannique se plaignent d'avoir une UE trop librale alors que ce sont eux qui ont t les premiers  vouloir de cette Europe...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non on constate qu'en Espagne, Allemagne, Pologne, Belgique, Hongrie, Pays-Bas, R-U, ... ont a des gouvernement de droite conservatrice et que l'UE ne fait que reflter cette vision.


Je ne sais pas si on peut faire un lien entre "il y a des gouvernements de droite dans l'UE" et "l'UE va dans une mauvaise direction".
Plus a va, plus les partis  la mode sont ceux qui proposent de se barrer de l'UE...
Personne n'est satisfait de l'UE, mme les Allemands s'en plaignent ! Alors qu'ils sont les mieux plac.

Si il faut que la majorit des gouvernements de l'UE soit bien, pour que l'UE aille dans la bonne direction on n'y arrivera jamais.
Statistiquement on a plus de chance de se prendre une mtorite gante qui anantirai la terre... (c'est pour dire si la probabilit est faible)




> Que l'UE sera peut-tre plus sociale le jour ou dans les pays europens on aura une autre majorit.


Le PS tait au pouvoir en France pendant 5 ans, est-ce que le social  recul ou avanc en France ? (petit indice chez vous : loi du travail)
Le PS n'est pas plus  gauche que l'UMP...




> C'est un peu dbile de se plaindre d'une UE trop  droite quand on a voter pour Chirac, Sarko, et qu'on allait lire Fillion


Les gens n'ont pas vot Chirac, ils ont vot contre le FN.
Comme ils n'ont pas vot Hollande, ils ont vot contre Sarkozy.
Bon par contre les Franais ont lu Sarkozy... (il tait fort en communication, c'tait un peu le Macron de 2007)

Le problme c'est les seconds tours, l on pourrait avoir un truc genre Fillon VS Macron c'est du mme niveau que Royal VS Sarkozy...
Enfin un FN VS Fillon est plus probable.

----------


## ManusDei

> Donc si tu estimes que dans l'ensemble, l'UE est trs bien et qu'elle va dans le bon sens, les changements ncessaires tant juste quelques rajustements, alors il est tout  fait normal de souhaiter rester dans l'UE. Dans ce cas, ne reste que le problme des dirigeants, effectivement. Dans le cas contraire, et c'est le cas de l'UPR, non seulement les dirigeants posent problme, mais l'UE aussi, d'o l'envie d'en sortir (et bien entendu de changer de dirigeant aussi, mais aussi et surtout d'avoir un programme qui redfinisse les rgles du dirigeant). Maintenant, la question est de savoir si l'ide de suivre les dcisions prises au niveau de l'UE est un souhait de la majorit des franais, ou si effectivement cette majorit prfre dcider d'appliquer des politiques qui lui sont propres, mme si elle est diffrente des autres pays.


Je veux un changement massif au niveau des institutions, pour qu'elles soient bien plus transparentes et que le mille-feuille administratif soit rduit (a permettrait de voir rapidement qui dcide de quoi).
Je veux un prsident de l'UE qui soit lu au suffrage universel (ou par le Parlement) et qui prside la Commission, dont une des missions soit d'harmoniser une partie des systmes au sein de l'UE pour viter la concurrence rglementaire d'aujourd'hui. 
Il faudrait galement rediscuter des comptences de l'UE et dterminer exactement quels sont ses domaines de comptence (et donc ce qui est  harmoniser...et ce qui ne l'est pas), et la doter d'un vrai budget car aujourd'hui ce budget est rachitique. Cela implique que le prsident dcide des orientations, et non le Conseil comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui, et que le prsident soit au plus haut de l'administration, contrairement  aujourd'hui o c'est le Conseil sauf quand il dlgue  la Commission.




> Si tu t'en rappelles, merci de nous le faire savoir, source  l'appui. Et merci de nous montrer que les promesses sont tenues, l encore source  l'appui. Aprs tout, rappeler les origines d'une chose n'a pas grand intrt si on ne le compare pas au prsent.


https://europa.eu/european-union/abo...declaration_fr
On peut commencer par la paix. Vu ce qu'il se passe en Ukraine depuis quelques annes, c'est loin d'tre aussi automatique qu'on le penserait (on venait d'avoir 3 guerres entre la France et l'Allemagne en moins de 100 ans).
Tu as aussi le respect des droits de l'homme (regarde les condamnations que la France se paye  ce sujet, y a pas de quoi tre fiers). Je te renvoie en particulier au texte "secret des affaires", c'est le seul texte aujourd'hui que tu peux invoquer en France pour protger un lanceur d'alerte (alors qu'il n'y a pas grand chose sur le sujet dedans).
Pour plus de dtails je te renvoie  RSF, tu constateras que le texte finalement vot n'est pas parfait, mais qu'il complte en bien ce qu'il y a en droit franais. Cette directive protge galement tout ce que tu pourrais breveter au niveau europen (avant il fallait payer pour traduire et dposer des brevets un peu partout).

La libre circulation a permis un rapprochement entre les peuples.
Tu ne t'en rend pas forcment compte, mais on a rcupr tout un tas d'habitudes qui viennent de l'tranger, comme les poubelles de tri.
Il y a galement pas mal d'harmonisations techniques qui viennent de l'UE, l'exemple le plus simple tant le chargeur de tlphone, hors Apple tout le monde passe par de l'USB aujourd'hui.




> Et pas seulement des prsidents, vu que a doit aussi tre ratifi dans les pays membres. Tout le problme est que, si a un moment donn, un accord a pu tre trouv, celui-ci est crit dans le marbre au travers de ces traits. Traits qui ne peuvent tre modifis qu' l'unanimit.


Et c'est ce qui est fait  chaque trait, certains des vieux traits n'ont plus cours car ils ont t remplacs par un nouveau trait. Si on arrive  voter de nouveaux traits avec ces conditions je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu sembles dire qu'on ne peut pas toucher aux traits existants.

PS : il faut galement ne pas oublier la situation lors de la cration de la CECA qui est responsable en partie de la situation actuelle. L'Allemagne et la France sortaient d'une guerre, toute alliance avec les "Boches" aurait t largement rejete par le peuple, les politiques de l'poque ont donc dcid de passer par un systme excluant les peuples. Il est plus que temps de changer a.

----------


## TallyHo

> La libre circulation a permis un rapprochement entre les peuples.


Il faudrait leur demander si ils en sont contents... Au vu de la monte de l'indpendantisme et du nationalisme, j'ai comme un doute...




> Tu ne t'en rend pas forcment compte, mais on a rcupr tout un tas d'habitudes qui viennent de l'tranger, comme les poubelles de tri.
> Il y a galement pas mal d'harmonisations techniques qui viennent de l'UE, l'exemple le plus simple tant le chargeur de tlphone, hors Apple tout le monde passe par de l'USB aujourd'hui.


Le problme est l. Les dfenseurs de l'UE s'arrtent  des normes pratiques et au march. Sauf que l'tre humain est autre chose qu'un consommateur, il interagit dans une socit qui a sa culture, ses normes, ses us et coutumes, etc...

Pour revenir aux normes, elles normes peuvent s'harmoniser avec ou sans l'UE. Je crois qu'on est bien plac dans le numrique pour le savoir entre OSI, IEEE, IETF, UIT, etc...




> Et c'est ce qui est fait  chaque trait, certains des vieux traits n'ont plus cours car ils ont t remplacs par un nouveau trait. Si on arrive  voter de nouveaux traits avec ces conditions je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu sembles dire qu'on ne peut pas toucher aux traits existants.


Tu sembles bloquer sur les traits mais il n'y a pas que a. Il y a aussi des accords qui existent et qui sont beaucoup moins "dmocratiques" que les traits...




> Je veux un changement massif au niveau des institutions, pour qu'elles soient bien plus transparentes et que le mille-feuille administratif soit rduit (a permettrait de voir rapidement qui dcide de quoi).


Bien ! Mais pour a, il faudrait arrter les dnis sur les lobbies. Ils ont mme des formations maintenant : http://www.lobbying-europe.com/isel/...n-determinant/

Une petite vido sur le sujet :

----------


## ManusDei

Les lobbies existent aussi en France. Ils sont mme bien moins rglements qu'au niveau de l'UE.

PS : les lobbies auraient beaucoup moins de pouvoir si on arrtait de se jeter sur le pas cher fait  l'tranger, tout en ralant que les politiques font rien pour l'emploi (qu'on contribue  dtruire en achetant des vtements Rana Plaza par exemple).

----------


## TallyHo

> les lobbies auraient beaucoup moins de pouvoir si on arrtait de se jeter sur le pas cher fait  l'tranger, tout en ralant que les politiques font rien pour l'emploi (qu'on contribue  dtruire en achetant des vtements Rana Plaza par exemple).


Regarde la vido au-dessus, tu vas comprendre comment ils influencent les dcisions  la "source" et donc que parfois tu consommes en marche force.

----------


## ManusDei

T'es lourd. Il ne s'agit pas de nier le pouvoir des lobbies, mais de faire remarquer que l'UE "au pouvoir des lobbies" est bien plus transparente sur le sujet que la France.
Ils le disent mme dans la vido, tout ce qu'ils prsentent dans la vido est galement utilis en France. 
Sauf que contrairement  l'UE, en France on ne liste pas les anciens fonctionnaires embauchs dans diverses entreprises de lobbying (tu as par contre pleins d'articles en ce moment sur les recasages, qui ne se font pas tous dans les administrations).

PS : bien sr, tu es all vrifier ce qu'ils annoncent dans la vido ?

----------


## BenoitM

> T'es lourd. Il ne s'agit pas de nier le pouvoir des lobbies, mais de faire remarquer que l'UE "au pouvoir des lobbies" est bien plus transparente sur le sujet que la France.
> Ils le disent mme dans la vido, tout ce qu'ils prsentent dans la vido est galement utilis en France. 
> Sauf que contrairement  l'UE, en France on ne liste pas les anciens fonctionnaires embauchs dans diverses entreprises de lobbying (tu as par contre pleins d'articles en ce moment sur les recasages, qui ne se font pas tous dans les administrations).
> 
> PS : bien sr, tu es all vrifier ce qu'ils annoncent dans la vido ?


Tu ne savais pas que la France-Afrique c'tait du  l'UE?
Tu ne savais pas que Fillion  reu des costumes parce qu'il tait dput europens?
Tu ne savais pas que le parlement Franais signait des lois avec 20 dputs uniquement parce que la France tait membre de l'UE?

Et tu ne savais pas qu'il y avait des lobbies  Washington uniquement  cause de l'UE?
Mme que les lobbies n'existe que parce qu'on a crer l'UE?   ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> les lobbies auraient beaucoup moins de pouvoir si on arrtait de se jeter sur le pas cher fait  l'tranger, tout en ralant que les politiques font rien pour l'emploi (qu'on contribue  dtruire en achetant des vtements Rana Plaza par exemple).


Le pas cher tranger viens de l'interdiction de contrler les mouvements de capitaux et de la libre circulation des biens et des personnes. Deux composantes fondamentales dans les traits de l'UE.




> Tu ne savais pas que...


BenoitM, tu as dj jou avec l'ironie dans l'autre gros sujet, et tu en connais les consquences. On peut se le permettre quand il n'y a pas de tension, hors ce n'est pas le cas sur ce genre de sujet. Donc merci de ne pas tourner  la drision si tu ne veux pas nerver les gens. Si vraiment a te dmange, assure-toi de tourner les deux points de vue  la drision, dire qu'il n'y ait pas de jaloux.




> Tu es entrain de dire qu'il y a des mesures qui seraient foncirement mauvaises pour un pays et pas les autres.
> Qu'on serait incapable de convaincre ses homologues de changer la mesure.


Non, tu exagres le trait. D'une part, je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par foncirement mauvais, mais ce qui me semble clair est qu'il n'y a pas de systme de valeur objectivement mieux qu'un autre, libre donc  chacun de choisir le sien. En l'occurrence, libre  chaque pays d'tablir le sien via ses propres rgles constitutionnelles (ou quivalent), ce qui s'est fait de par l'histoire de chaque pays. Donc si par "foncirement mauvais pour un pays et pas les autres" tu veux dire "incompatible avec les valeurs d'un pays et pas les autres", alors oui c'est tout  fait possible.

Ds lors, si tu veux convaincre les autres d'effectuer un changement significatifs des traits, il te faudra convaincre l'ensemble des autres prsidents ET de leurs parlements (ou quivalents) pour que la dcision soit ratifie. Donc si par "on serait incapable de convaincre ses homologues" on se focalise sur des changements allant  contre-courant des traits actuels, mon avis est que oui, le prsident franais n'aurait aucune chance de faire pencher la balance en sa faveur, parce que je ne pense pas que mme un prsident trs dou pourrait convaincre 27 autres tats de le suivre.




> Tu ne prends pas en compte aussi le fait que mme si une mesure est mauvaise pour un pays, d'autre mesures peuvent compenser cet effets ngatifs.


De manire implicite, si. Car si compensation il y a, il s'agit alors de prendre une dcision d'ensemble, mais que cette compensation soit suffisante ou non, c'est encore une question de valeur. En tout cas, si tu me sors des gnralits comme a, je ne peux que rpondre par des gnralits.




> Que l'UE sera peut-tre plus sociale le jour ou dans les pays europens on aura une autre majorit.


Et tu comptes attendre ou agir pour que cela arrive ? Si tu prfre attendre, c'est ton choix, mais moi je ne suis pas du genre passif, donc pas question que je vote pour un prsident passif. Si tu prfres agir, alors quelles garanties peux-tu poser pour atteindre cet objectif ? Je ne suis pas convaincu que quiconque puisse poser la moindre garantie, auquel cas c'est du jeu de ds. Moi je ne joue pas mon prsident aux ds.




> Dj qu'on change les choses chez nous...


C'est prcisment ce que propose l'UPR : de changer beaucoup de chose chez nous. Et cela passe par reprendre les manettes chez nous.

@ManusDei : Si j'ai bien compris, tu veux que l'UE couvre davantage encore que ce qu'elle fait dj. Pourquoi pas. Les domaines de comptences de l'UE sont dj tablis dans le titre I du TUE. Si tu veux rediscuter cela, il te faudra donc convaincre les autres tats. Comment fais-tu ? C'est beau de dire qu'il faut rengocier, mais quelles garanties apportes-tu pour assurer  ceux qui vont voter pour toi que tu vas effectivement pouvoir tenir tes promesses ?

Question subsidiaire : quel rle est-ce que le prsident franais a  jouer si un prsident europen est lu au suffrage universel ? La constitution franaise tablissant le rle du prsident franais en tant que garant de l'indpendance nationale, est-ce que cela ne veut pas dire que tu irais  l'encontre de ton rle ? Changerais-tu donc la constitution pour pouvoir appliquer ton programme ?




> certains des vieux traits n'ont plus cours car ils ont t remplacs par un nouveau trait. Si on arrive  voter de nouveaux traits avec ces conditions je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu sembles dire qu'on ne peut pas toucher aux traits existants.


Quand je lis les traits actuels, je lis  tout bout de champs "ex-article xxx", donc de toute vidence on retrouve les anciens traits dans les nouveaux. Ils sont donc toujours appliqus. Aurais-tu quelques exemples d'articles des anciens traits qu'on ne retrouve plus du tout dans les nouveaux ? Ou est-ce que ces changements se font exclusivement dans le sens additif/rcriture ?

----------


## TallyHo

> PS : bien sr, tu es all vrifier ce qu'ils annoncent dans la vido ?


Disons qu'on essaye de faire au moins l'effort d'argumenter avec des documents au lieu de faire des sorties ironiques (je ne parle pas de toi ici)... Et pour te rpondre, oui pour certaines puisqu'elles sont disponibles en ligne...

Par contre, tu loupes ta cible en parlant de transparence, mme si c'est un vrai sujet. Le problme est surtout que le travail des lobbies est facilit grce  l'entit supranationale. Il suffit d'influencer cette entit pour toucher l'UE entirement. Je pense que tu peux comprendre qu'une "corruption" europenne a beaucoup plus d'impact compar  une chelle nationale.

L'UE une vraie bndiction pour les lobbyistes et ils ne s'en cachent pas, voir le lien vers la formation en lobbying donn plus haut :




> Le lobbying un enjeu europen
> 
> LUnion europenne favorise laction des entreprises et des groupements dintrt
> 
> Seconde zone conomique mondiale, lUnion europenne joue avec ses institutions un rle essentiel en matire de rgulation de la concurrence et des marchs, Ainsi, 80% de la rglementation est labore et rendue applicable directement de Bruxelles, sans vraiment passer par les institutions tatiques locales.


Et pour revenir  la transparence,  ma connaissance la transparence des lobbys n'est pas rglemente dans les traits. Tout au plus, il y a un registre o on leur demande de dclarer qu'ils vont tre tous mignons, ne pas abuser, faire tout dans les rgles et blablabla... Et ils peuvent demander l'autorisation leur permettant d'accder aux locaux de l'UE.

Maintenant, puisque tu laisses entendre que ces lobbies sont bien contrls en UE, si tu as des informations complmentaires, ce serait intressant de les partager.

Et pour finir, stats tires directement du fameux registre, il me semble que a parle tout seul :

----------


## TallyHo

> Question subsidiaire : quel rle est-ce que le prsident franais a  jouer si un prsident europen est lu au suffrage universel ? La constitution franaise tablissant le rle du prsident franais en tant que garant de l'indpendance nationale, est-ce que cela ne veut pas dire que tu irais  l'encontre de ton rle ? Changerais-tu donc la constitution pour pouvoir appliquer ton programme ?


Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'il y a eu un ballon d'essai venu de l'extrieur pour rviser notre rgime prsidentiel. Ce n'est pas pour rien non plus que notre Constitution est constamment dnature pour permettre  une entit supranationale d'exister car cela ne peut pas tre possible autrement puisque la Constitution organise les pouvoirs de l'Etat.

----------


## ManusDei

> Le pas cher tranger viens de l'interdiction de contrler les mouvements de capitaux et de la libre circulation des biens et des personnes. Deux composantes fondamentales dans les traits de l'UE.


Mais  l'intrieur de l'UE uniquement. Donc a ne prfigure absolument pas des rapports avec les pays hors UE. Le march unique vaut uniquement  l'intrieur de l'UE.

PS : je rpondrais au reste demain, c'tait un passage clair.




> Par contre, tu loupes ta cible en parlant de transparence, mme si c'est un vrai sujet. Le problme est surtout que le travail des lobbies est facilit grce  l'entit supranationale. Il suffit d'influencer cette entit pour toucher l'UE entirement. Je pense que tu peux comprendre qu'une "corruption" europenne a beaucoup plus d'impact compar  une chelle nationale.
> 
> Et pour revenir  la transparence,  ma connaissance la transparence des lobbys n'est pas rglemente dans les traits. Tout au plus, il y a un registre o on leur demande de dclarer qu'ils vont tre tous mignons, ne pas abuser, faire tout dans les rgles et blablabla... Et ils peuvent demander l'autorisation leur permettant d'accder aux locaux de l'UE.
> 
> Maintenant, puisque tu laisses entendre que ces lobbies sont bien contrls en UE, si tu as des informations complmentaires, ce serait intressant de les partager.


Non je n'ai pas d'autre information, mais mme ce maigre recensement est inexistant en France. Le fait que les dputs doivent signaler tout cadeau d'une valeur suprieure  150 est d'inspiration europenne.

----------


## ManusDei

> @ManusDei : Si j'ai bien compris, tu veux que l'UE couvre davantage encore que ce qu'elle fait dj. Pourquoi pas. Les domaines de comptences de l'UE sont dj tablis dans le titre I du TUE. Si tu veux rediscuter cela, il te faudra donc convaincre les autres tats. Comment fais-tu ? C'est beau de dire qu'il faut rengocier, mais quelles garanties apportes-tu pour assurer  ceux qui vont voter pour toi que tu vas effectivement pouvoir tenir tes promesses ?


Aucune garantie, c'est bien le propre des ngociations tu ne sais pas si tu peux y arriver. En ma faveur je dirais que l'UE est en crise, donc qu'il va bien falloir la rformer en profondeur ou la voir tre dtruite. Et il n'y a pas grand monde qui gagnerait  voir revenir les frontires au sein de l'UE.




> Question subsidiaire : quel rle est-ce que le prsident franais a  jouer si un prsident europen est lu au suffrage universel ? La constitution franaise tablissant le rle du prsident franais en tant que garant de l'indpendance nationale, est-ce que cela ne veut pas dire que tu irais  l'encontre de ton rle ? Changerais-tu donc la constitution pour pouvoir appliquer ton programme ?


Le prsident franais jouerait le rle qu'il a toujours jou, un prsident europen pouvant prendre des dcisions (et lever l'impt) ne veut pas dire que le prsident franais ne peut plus le faire. La France fait partie d'un certains nombre d'organismes (OMS, ONU, FMI, CPI) qui ont un certain pouvoir sans que a soit vu comme une ingrence sur le pouvoir du prsident franais.




> Quand je lis les traits actuels, je lis  tout bout de champs "ex-article xxx", donc de toute vidence on retrouve les anciens traits dans les nouveaux. Ils sont donc toujours appliqus. Aurais-tu quelques exemples d'articles des anciens traits qu'on ne retrouve plus du tout dans les nouveaux ? Ou est-ce que ces changements se font exclusivement dans le sens additif/rcriture ?


Trs honntement je n'ai pas regard, donc j'admet avoir cris sans vrifier. Ensuite vu que les diffrentes rgles de vote sont dans les traits, il me parat cohrent qu'un nouveau trait puisse supprimer des articles d'anciens traits (car les rgles de vote ont boug, le nombre de votants ayant chang).


PS : je veux bien les bonnes raisons de quitter l'UE par contre.
PPS : pour le fait historique, je t'encourage  lire la dclaration de Goebbels  la Socit Des Nations, qui est une des raisons de la cration de la CPI et de l'UE.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Paul_Le_Heros,  consommer son nergie sur tout ce qui passe  port, on nen a plus assez pour soccuper de celles qui comptent vraiment.


Je suis heureux de savoir quil existe quelquun qui sait mieux que moi-mme dans quel tat de fatigue je me trouve. Affirm, cest faire croire,  dfaut de croire soit-mme. Je ne connais pas et ne veux pas connatre le contenu de votre rfrence philosophique L'Art davoir toujours raison, mais je devine que vous vivez en vous efforant den respecter les prceptes.




> Il sagit de ne pas faire driver le dbat sur du *superficiel*.


Cest justement contradictoire_: vous considrez ces petits dtails comme *superficiels* et moi comme *fondamentaux*.




> Contrairement  FA, pas besoin daller chercher des proverbes internationaux pour rsumer tout a_: qui veut aller loin mnage sa monture.


Je ne comprends pas cette phrase. _Contrairement  FA__? Si, par _internationaux_, vous faites rfrence au mot tide inspir de lhindouisme, les synonymes seraient fade, insipide. Quant aux _proverbes_, jen connais un bien dcheunou que je trouve sympa_: _La culture, cest comme la confiture_: moins on en a, plus on ltale._, qui, ramen pour vous  lexpression crite, donnerait_:  moins on en a  dire et plus on ltale._.

Vous avez toujours raison. Vous semblez exceller dans cet Art, mais en y rflchissant bien, cet Art ne peut-tre que celui du mensonge, de la manipulation et de limposture. Ne vous nervez pas en rponse  ce poste. Je vais dserter cette page un certain temps : une des consquences des intempries locales qui font quInternet fonctionne trs mal.

Et vous aurez vraiment raison au sujet de *ce* poste_: je fais _driver le dbat_

----------


## TallyHo

> Le prsident franais jouerait le rle qu'il a toujours jou, un prsident europen pouvant prendre des dcisions (et lever l'impt) ne veut pas dire que le prsident franais ne peut plus le faire. La France fait partie d'un certains nombre d'organismes (OMS, ONU, FMI, CPI) qui ont un certain pouvoir sans que a soit vu comme une ingrence sur le pouvoir du prsident franais.


Les organisations que tu cites n'ont pas ncessit des rvisions de notre Constitution. En fait, tu prends le problme  l'envers. L'article 55 de la Constitution dit que les traits internationaux sont suprieurs aux lois mais pas  la Constitution elle-mme. Ce qui implique que pour un trait contraire au droit constitutionnel puisse s'appliquer, tu dois modifier la Constitution pour la rendre conforme au dit trait. C'est exactement ce qu'on a fait avec l'UE.

Et c'est bien pour cela que je disais plus haut qu'on est oblig de dnaturer notre Constitution pour l'UE. Et qui dit dnaturer la Constitution et dlguer une part de la souverainet (qui est normalement une et indivisible) dnature aussi forcment la Nation qui s'est constitue en Etat (donc via la Constitution) et la Rpublique (qui est aussi une et indivisible normalement). Le Prsident tant garant des institutions (qui sont organises via la Constitution), de la Constitution et de la souverainet de l'Etat, tu comprends bien qu'en attaquant la Constitution et/ou en dlguant des pouvoirs  une entit supranationale, tu attaques aussi la Prsidence et la Nation.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Aucune garantie, c'est bien le propre des ngociations tu ne sais pas si tu peux y arriver.


Sauf que faire des promesses sans aucune garantie de les tenir, on appelle a au mieux un coup de poker, au pire une escroquerie. Un coup de poker n'est pas ma conception d'un programme prsidentiel.




> Trs honntement je n'ai pas regard, donc j'admet avoir cris sans vrifier. Ensuite vu que les diffrentes rgles de vote sont dans les traits, il me parat cohrent qu'un nouveau trait puisse supprimer des articles d'anciens traits (car les rgles de vote ont boug, le nombre de votants ayant chang).


Oui, bien sr que c'est cohrent que ce soit possible, toute la question tant de savoir si c'est probable, et surtout dans quelle mesure a l'est (les dcisions les plus significatives me semble tre les moins probables). En thorie, tout peut changer, sauf qu'en thorie, vu que les dcisions se prennent  l'unanimit, il faut considrer la probabilit que l'ensemble des gouvernements se mettent d'accord. Si tu veux parler thorie, aucun soucis, mais il va falloir que tu me dise quelles probabilits tu prends, de faon  ce qu'on en tire la probabilit d'accord. L'UPR a dj fait son calcul, et il en vient  des chiffres prohibitifs (en moyenne 1s d'accord toutes les 37 trillions d'annes). Je trouve son modle bien trop simpliste pour plusieurs raisons (accord total par exemple), mais mme en corrigeant cela, c'est le mme style de raisonnement qui s'applique.

Donc oui, il est tout  fait normal de se dire que les traits peuvent tre chang, toute la question tant de savoir quels changements ont de bonnes chances d'tre accepts et quels changements n'en ont aucune.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Mais  l'intrieur de l'UE uniquement. Donc a ne prfigure absolument pas des rapports avec les pays hors UE. Le march unique vaut uniquement  l'intrieur de l'UE.


La libre circulation des capitaux est aussi avec les pays tiers, pas uniquement au sein de l'UE.

----------


## BenoitM

> Sauf que faire des promesses sans aucune garantie de les tenir, on appelle a au mieux un coup de poker, au pire une escroquerie. Un coup de poker n'est pas ma conception d'un programme prsidentiel.
> 
> 
> Oui, bien sr que c'est cohrent que ce soit possible, toute la question tant de savoir si c'est probable, et surtout dans quelle mesure a l'est (les dcisions les plus significatives me semble tre les moins probables). En thorie, tout peut changer, sauf qu'en thorie, vu que les dcisions se prennent  l'unanimit, il faut considrer la probabilit que l'ensemble des gouvernements se mettent d'accord. Si tu veux parler thorie, aucun soucis, mais il va falloir que tu me dise quelles probabilits tu prends, de faon  ce qu'on en tire la probabilit d'accord. L'UPR a dj fait son calcul, et il en vient  des chiffres prohibitifs (en moyenne 1s d'accord toutes les 37 trillions d'annes). Je trouve son modle bien trop simpliste pour plusieurs raisons (pas de place pour un accord sur certaines mesures et pas d'autres par exemple), mais mme en corrigeant cela, c'est le mme style de raisonnement qui s'applique.
> 
> Donc oui, il est tout  fait normal de se dire que les traits peuvent tre chang, toute la question tant de savoir quels changements ont de bonnes chances d'tre accepts et quels changements n'en ont aucune.


Plus probable que le programme de l'UPR :p

Euh tu sais qu'on signe des accords chaque jour?  ::): 
De nouvelle lois sont crs chaque jour?




> Donc oui, il est tout  fait normal de se dire que les traits peuvent tre chang, toute la question tant de savoir quels changements ont de bonnes chances d'tre accepts et quels changements n'en ont aucune.


Surement pas une politique de gauche vu que les peuples europens votent pour une politique de droite conservatiste  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

> Sauf que faire des promesses sans aucune garantie de les tenir, on appelle a au mieux un coup de poker, au pire une escroquerie. Un coup de poker n'est pas ma conception d'un programme prsidentiel.


C'est pour a qu'il est question au niveau de l'UE de crer une politique par cercle, une sorte d'union dans l'union.
Et oui, si a ne fonctionne pas j'estime qu'il faudra envisager une sortie de l'UE (par envisager je veux dire sortir si le reste de l'UE ne change pas d'avis).




> Oui, bien sr que c'est cohrent que ce soit possible, toute la question tant de savoir si c'est probable


Comme le met BenoitM, de nouvelles dcisions sont prises rgulirement, mme si peut-tre pas chaque jour.

PS : sinon un bon moyen de modifier les choses serait de permettre au Parlement d'avoir l'initiative de projets de lois, comme en France. Les Verts le demandent rgulirement pour par exemple pouvoir proposer des lois protgeant les lanceurs d'alerte, l'ADLE pour la lutte contre la corruption.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est pour a qu'il est question au niveau de l'UE de crer une politique par cercle, une sorte d'union dans l'union.


Et on fera combien d'union dans l'union de l'union avant de s'apercevoir qu'on l'a encore dans l'oignon ?  ::D: 

Non mais srieusement, jusqu'o va t'on aller comme a  ajouter des couches, des rustines, etc... ? Constater l'chec est aussi un acte courageux qui permet d'avancer. Je crois qu'on en est  un point o on est oblig de penser  une reconstruction ( supposer qu'on veuille encore de l'UE) plutt qu' ajouter du ciment en esprant que a retardera l'croulement du mur...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non mais srieusement, jusqu'o va t'on aller comme a  ajouter des couches, des rustines, etc... ?


L'idologie de l'UE est extrmement forte, on nous faire croire que sans l'UE nous nous porterions beaucoup plus mal, que nous serions plus faible, que nous nous ferions cras par les USA.
La ralit est que les pays qui ne font pas parti de ce type d'union peuvent s'en sortir trs bien...
L'UE est mme en train de faire en sorte que nous faisions cras par tout le continent amricain  cause du Ceta.
Aujourd'hui beaucoup de produit amricain sont import en France, ce sera bientt 6 fois pire  cause de l'UE et de son Ceta...

En fait rester dans l'UE nous cote plus chre que de quitter l'UE.
L'UE est quelque chose de trop contraignant, trop puissant (elle crase les nations), trop strict, trop dur, trop rigide.

Il faut dmonter l'UE, qu'on commence par dtruite la monnaie unique, il faut aider les pays  reproduire leur nouvelle monnaie.
Une monnaie est adapt  un pays, elle n'est pas adapt  27 pays...
L'euro est bon pour l'Allemagne mais il ne l'est pas pour la France.
Il l'est encore beaucoup moins pour la Grce, l'Italie, l'Espagne, le Portugal, alors imaginez pour la Bulgarie...

L'UE c'est la certitude de nous enfoncer dans la crise, la dcroissance (non voulu), le chmage, etc.
Sortir de l'UE c'est retrouver l'espoir d'un avenir meilleur, parce qu'on pourra enfin essayer des trucs (alors vous dites que nous sommes condamn  toujours tre dirig par des traites  la nation, qui cherchent leur enrichissement personne et qui sont soumis aux lobbys, mais on ne sait jamais, un miracle peut arriver, dans l'histoire il y en a eu 2, 3 de bons hommes politiques).

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Euh tu sais qu'on signe des accords chaque jour? 
> De nouvelle lois sont crs chaque jour?





> Comme le met BenoitM, de nouvelles dcisions sont prises rgulirement, mme si peut-tre pas chaque jour.


Mais vous le faites exprs ma parole ! Qui dis que des changements ou des accords sont impossibles ou inexistants ? Il s'agit de savoir s'il est concevable de faire des changements de fond de l'UE, qui ncessitent de modifier les traits par l'unanimit. Bien sur qu'il y a des accords. Il y a des directives, il y a des recommandations, il y a les lois, etc. Mais tout cela se passe  un ou plusieurs niveaux en dessous des traits. Ils forment le droit driv des traits. Si on parle de trouver des accords "dans la droite direction des traits", oui bien sur qu'on en trouve, mme que certains n'ont besoin de que d'une majorit et non d'une unanimit. Toute la critique se pose sur les changements de direction de l'UE, ces changements significatifs qui imposent de revoir les traits eux-mme.

Quand BenoitM rpond par exemple :



> Surement pas une politique de gauche vu que les peuples europens votent pour une politique de droite conservatiste


a veut dire que tout programme souhaitant appliquer des mesures de gauche  l'UE est d'office incohrent (i.e. coup de poker ou escroquerie). Donc si les franais souhaitent appliquer une politique de gauche, et bien ils ne l'auront pas, traits obligent.

Donc merci d'arrter de faire comme si je parlais d'une impossibilit absolue alors qu'il n'en est rien. Et arrtez de mlanger les traits avec tout le reste. Les traits europens il y en a 2, le TUE et le TFUE, que l'UPR dnonce. Les autres accords ne sont pas des traits.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si on regarde le cycle en V de l'UE, on voit que le problme est dans "Analyse des besoins et faisabilit" et l vous voulez changer la "Conception dtaille" et le "Codage" alors que a ne sert  rien...
Vos tests ne passeront jamais.

Le problme de l'UE c'est  sa racine.
C'est une mauvaise ide de base.

Le Logiciel Louvois c'est un tout petit chec par rapport  l'UE.
On va investir des milliards et des milliards dans l'UE et a ne fonctionnera jamais.
Reconnaissez l'chec dans la conception mme du projet.

----------


## BenoitM

> a veut dire que tout programme souhaitant appliquer des mesures de gauche  l'UE est d'office incohrent (i.e. coup de poker ou escroquerie). Donc si les franais souhaitent appliquer une politique de gauche, et bien ils ne l'auront pas, traits obligent.
> 
> Donc merci d'arrter de faire comme si je parlais d'une impossibilit absolue alors qu'il n'en est rien. Et arrtez de mlanger les traits avec tout le reste. Les traits europens il y en a 2, le TUE et le TFUE, que l'UPR dnonce. Les autres accords ne sont pas des traits.


1) Il faudrait dj dfinir ce que c'est une politique de gauche avant de pouvoir dire que c'est impossible 
2) Il faudrait que la France vote  gauche
3) Il faudrait voir en quoi elle est en dsaccord avec les traits UE
4) Il faudrait voir en quoi ils seraient impossible de convaincre les autres pays de l'appliqu
5) Il faudrait voir si tu ne vas pas devoir quitter aussi l'ONU, OMC et tout un autre tas de trait pour appliqu cette politique (Il n'y a pas que l'UE qui empche de prendre certaines mesures)
6) Il faudrait voir si appliqu cette mesure serait bnfique  la disparition de tous ses traits et des consquences qu'il y aurait

Vu que pour l'instant on est toujours au point 0...

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais vous le faites exprs ma parole ! Qui dis que des changements ou des accords sont impossibles ou inexistants ? Il s'agit de savoir s'il est concevable de faire des changements de fond de l'UE, qui ncessitent de modifier les traits par l'unanimit.


Y en a eu un y a 10 ans, le trait de Lisbonne. Le CETA est en passe d'tre valid aussi. Sans juger de la qualit de ces traits tu vois bien que c'est possible non ?

Mais j'attend toujours les mauvais points de l'UE.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais j'attend toujours les mauvais points de l'UE.


- Le CETA est un gigantesque mauvais point de l'UE.
- Le trait de Lisbonne* est un des trs nombreux mauvais point de l'UE.
- La monnaie "Euro" est un mauvais point de l'UE. (puisquelle n'est adapte qu' l'Allemagne)
- Le fait que l'UE ait demand  Goldman Sachs de trafiquer les comptes de la Grce pour la faire rentrer dans l'UE.
- L'UE empche les nations de se protger. (en France on a beaucoup de charge, c'est chre de produire ici, mais pas ailleurs, du coup les franais se font enculer !)
- L'UE nous force  accepter les vagues de migrants.

* = (Le trait de Rome II a t refus par rfrendum en France et aux Pays-Bas (rfrendum du 29 mai 2005, rfrendum du 1er juin 2005) il a t renomm (23 juin 2007) et approuv par le Conseil europen de Lisbonne le 19 octobre 2007.)

----------


## ManusDei

@Ruy2000 : je sais, c'est moche la dmocratie reprsentative. Mais a n'en fait pas la faute de l'UE pour autant (et tes "exemples" sont faux ou hors sujet pour pas changer).

----------


## Ryu2000

Les militants de l'UPR sont trs hyp, ont sent bien l'engouement, par contre ils coutent de la musique trop forte :


C'est un petit best of, la vido se termine  5 min.

J'ai regard cette vido galement :



C'est impressionnant comme il est excellent pour rpondre aux questions !  :8O:

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Y en a eu un y a 10 ans, le trait de Lisbonne. Le CETA est en passe d'tre valid aussi. Sans juger de la qualit de ces traits tu vois bien que c'est possible non ?


Encore une fois, tu fais comme si je disais que les ngociations taient impossibles quelque soit la situation, ce qui est faux. Mon affirmation s'applique quand on souhaite apporter des changements significatifs  la direction de la politique europenne, pas quand on souhaite aller toujours dans le mme sens. Donc sans juger de leur contenu, tu ne contredis rien du tout.

De ce que j'ai pu voir jusque l, on en rajoute toujours dans le mme sens. Les anciens articles sont gards mais renumrots, et de nouveaux sont ajouts pour donner toujours plus de pouvoirs  l'UE. Beaucoup de modifications cosmtiques sont apportes, comme changer des termes ou retirer des symboles (e.g. drapeau, hymne), lire les prsident du Conseil et de la Commission  la majorit qualifie plutt qu' l'unanimit (tant que les traits se modifient  l'unanimit, a ne change pas grand chose), mais aucun changement de fond n'est opr.

Encore et toujours, tu rptes les mme arguments bidons en boucle en en changeant juste la forme, comme dans l'autre sujet. Donc ne t'offusque pas que, comme dans l'autre sujet, j'ignore tes prochains arguments similaires. Je n'ai pas que a  faire.




> Mais j'attend toujours les mauvais points de l'UE.


Je ne suis pas l pour te dire ce qui est bien ou mauvais dans l'UE. Ce serait te convaincre de voter pour l'UPR ce qui n'est pas mon but. Je le rpte, ceux qui aiment ce que fait l'UE en ce moment en on le droit.

Avant qu'on me rponde (comme dans l'autre sujet) que je me contente de contredire pour le plaisir, je prends dj un coup d'avance en disant que j'ai videmment mon propre avis, et en tant qu'anarchiste (i.e. le pouvoir de dcision au plus proche de l'individu en comptant sur la complmentarit des diffrences plutt que sur leur "harmonisation"), je prfre voir une souverainet franaise plutt qu'europenne. Pour moi, l'UE couvre trop de domaines, j'ai donc une vision clairement oppose  ceux qui souhaitent plus d'UE, et les mesures telles que le referendum d'initiative populaire sont de toute vidence des mesures que j'apprcie. Pour autant, je suis aussi favorable  une UE qui centralise des choses qui sont *dj* communes (i.e. on fait pareil, ne reste qu' mettre les ressources en commun pour optimiser), et non qui centralise des choses *dans le but* de les rendre communes, qui pour moi est du nivelage injustifi (l'initiative doit venir d'en bas et non d'en haut). Mais je le rpte, encore une fois, cela n'est que mon avis, c'est un avis favorable  l'UPR parmi tant d'autres, il n'a pas vocation  tre le vtre, et tout dsaccord avec cet avis n'engage en rien la validit du programme de l'UPR. Si critique il y a, ce doit tre vis--vis d'incohrences montrant l'inapplicabilit ou l'escroquerie du programme, et non de si oui ou non il sera gagnant.

Donc les arguments style :



> 2) Il faudrait que la France vote  gauche
> 3) Il faudrait voir en quoi elle est en dsaccord avec les traits UE


qui revient  dire "il faudrait savoir ce que le peuple va voter" ne sont pas des arguments : le vote vient aprs la prsentation des programmes, pas avant.

----------


## ManusDei

Non, j'estime que le CETA et le trait de Lisbonne ne sont pas des changements cosmtiques et que ceux qui les ont valids ont t lus pour reprsenter le peuple. 
Pour le trait de Lisbonne la plupart d'entre eux ont t rlus depuis donc le trait de Lisbonne n'a pas t considr comme une grande trahison par le peuple (sinon pourquoi les maintenir en place ? Pour le plaisir de raler ?).

Et vu que tu parles d'une sortie de l'UE il faudrait bien avoir des arguments.

En reprenant l'exemple de la validation des traits qui est modifie par le trait de Lisbonne, on a surtout retir du pouvoir aux parlements pour le donner aux prsidents. 
C'est bien joli de parler de pouvoir donn  l'UE (a ne veut rien dire au passage, l'UE n'est pas une personne), mais faudrait peut-tre aussi regarder qui exerce le pouvoir au sein de l'UE et qui le lui a donn (les reprsentants nationaux, tous rlus depuis avec la bndiction du peuple).

PS : si je me rpte, c'est parce que j'estime que tes rponses ne sont pas satisfaisantes.

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour le trait de Lisbonne la plupart d'entre eux ont t rlus depuis donc le trait de Lisbonne n'a pas t considr comme une grande trahison par le peuple (sinon pourquoi les maintenir en place ? Pour le plaisir de raler ?)


Aucune rapport... Ils peuvent tre rlus pour plein d'autres raisons.




> PS : si je me rpte, c'est parce que j'estime que tes rponses ne sont pas satisfaisantes.


Si tu te rptes, c'est pour imposer des postulats errons sans lesquels ton raisonnement ne tiendrait plus, comme hier o tu cris que c'est dans la fiche de poste du Prsident de reprsenter le peuple alors que c'est le Parlement bien sur.

----------


## ManusDei

> Si tu te rptes, c'est pour imposer des postulats errons sans lesquels ton raisonnement ne tiendrait plus, comme hier o tu cris que c'est dans la fiche de poste du Prsident de reprsenter le peuple alors que c'est le Parlement bien sur.


La rforme de l'lection du prsident de la Rpublique est passe contre l'avis du Parlement par rfrendum. 
En faisant lire le prsident au suffrage universel par l'intgralit des franais, De Gaulle se plaait comme le reprsentant du peuple, au-dessus des dputs, snateurs et autres.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rfre..._la_Rpublique
De la mme manire qu'aprs avoir t mis au pouvoir par un coup d'tat il a instaur la marche militaire du 14 juillet pour rappeler  l'arme qu'elle tait au service du peuple et donc de son reprsentant, le prsident.

----------


## TallyHo

Donc tu es en train de m'expliquer que mme le site de la Prsidence et celui de l'Assemble cits dans les posts plus haut se trompent ?

Chacun pourra se faire une ide en lisant les liens donns plus haut ainsi que ceux-ci qui confirment que Prsident = Autorit de l'Etat, Parlement (Assemble entre autre) = Reprsentation Nationale :




> Selon larticle 5 de la Constitution, le prsident de la Rpublique incarne lautorit de ltat. Il veille, par son arbitrage, au respect du texte constitutionnel, et assure le fonctionnement normal des pouvoirs publics et la continuit de ltat. Vis--vis de lextrieur, il est le garant de lindpendance nationale, de lintgrit du territoire et du respect des traits conclus par la France.
> 
> http://www.vie-publique.fr/decouvert...titutions.html





> Le Parlement rassemble des lus qui reprsentent les citoyens, lgifrent (cest--dire votent les lois) et contrlent le Gouvernement.
> 
> http://www.vie-publique.fr/decouvert...parlement.html


Il va falloir arrter la mauvaise foi 2 minutes parce que a devient gnant pour le dbat, tu es juste en train de refaire nos institutions ou alors tu ne les comprends pas.

Je fais l'effort de chercher des sources institutionnelles pour argumenter, merci de faire de mme au lieu de me sortir des liens Wiki qui n'ont aucun rapport. D'ailleurs, je ne vois pas en quoi le fait de faire appel au peuple place le Prsident en reprsentant des franais. Bien au contraire... En faisant appel au rfrendum, il s'en remet directement  la dcision du peuple... Et pour le Gnral, a n'a aucun rapport non plus car il a fait un plbiscite pour renforcer sa position mais il s'en remet toujours  la dcision du peuple. La preuve, il a dmissionn.

----------


## ManusDei

Un peu de connaissance de l'histoire des institutions c'est bien aussi.
Car de ce que j'en vois c'est ton ignorance et surtout ta volont de t'y maintenir qui est gnante.

Ce rferendum s'est fait dans un contexte prcis et avait un but prcis, si tu veux l'ignorer pour pas reconnatre que tu as tort, tant mieux.
Bonne continuation.

----------


## TallyHo

Ce que tu fais est connu, tu dplaces le dbat. Tu pourrais mme expliquer en long, en large et en travers les vnements que tu cites, a ne changerait rien  notre discussion actuelle.

La ralit est que le Prsident n'est pas le reprsentant des franais comme tu l'affirmes, lis les liens donns... Maintenant, si tu es sur de toi, je te conseille d'crire au Conseil Constitutionnel, au Prsident et au Parlement en leur expliquant que eux aussi sont des ignorants... Cette mauvaise foi est juste incroyable alors qu'il n'y a pas  discuter, c'est crit noir sur blanc sur les sources institutionnelles cites  ::?:

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Sur ce point je donnerais raison  ManusDei : si le prsident est lu au suffrage direct, de fait cela lui donne la lgitimit d'imposer ses mesures au nom du peuple, mme si ce n'est pas crit explicitement. Donc il reprsente lui aussi ledit peuple par cette lection, tout comme les dputs. A la diffrence des membres du gouvernement qui eux sont nomms. Tout comme l'article europen qui interdit les contrles de mouvements de capitaux autorise de fait les dlocalisations et certaines optimisations fiscales, mme si ce n'est pas explicitement crit.

----------


## Marco46

Vous mlangez tout c'est assez effrayant.

Dans un tat de droit on a la sparation des pouvoirs. Le prsident c'est le chef de l'excutif. Il fixe une politique  mener. Des actions  raliser. Le parlement c'est le pouvoir lgislatif, qui crit les lois auxquelles se soumet le peuple.

Les deux sont lgitimes devant le peuple, mais pas pour utiliser le mme pouvoir.

Concernant l'Europe, oui des reprsentants lus ont transfr une grande partie de leur propre pouvoir lgislatif  l'Europe. Le droit europen est suprieur au droit franais. C'est un fait, c'est absolument indiscutable. 

Quand Sarkozy s'assoit sur le vote du peuple franais pour aller signer le TCE, on peut parler de trahison. Dans un tat de droit qui fonctionne normalement, cet homme aurait t dchu immdiatement et envoy aux oubliettes de l'histoire.

----------


## TallyHo

> Sur ce point je donnerais raison  ManusDei : si le prsident est lu au suffrage direct, de fait cela lui donne la lgitimit d'imposer ses mesures au nom du peuple, mme si ce n'est pas crit explicitement. Donc il reprsente lui aussi ledit peuple par cette lection, tout comme les dputs.


Le vote est un moyen de dsignation et pas une dfinition des comptences dlgues. Les comptences sont dfinies dans la Constitution. On vote un Prsident pour lui donner l'excutif et un Parlement pour lui donner le lgislatif. 

Donc le vote ne change rien  notre affaire... La Souverainet Nationale est dlgue au Parlement (l'Assemble si on s'en tient au peuple) et pas au Prsident. Lui est dpositaire de l'autorit de l'Etat et c'est l que vous faites l'amalgame.

Il n'est pas question de lutte de convictions ou de savoir qui a raison. Ici je ne donne pas un avis, c'est tout simplement le fonctionnement de base. Si il n'y a plus un minimum d'honntet intellectuelle ou qu'on refait les rgles comme a nous arrange, a devient n'importe quoi, chacun affirme ce qui l'arrange sans avoir  le justifier et voila...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Le vote est un moyen de dsignation et pas une dfinition des comptences dlgues. Les comptences sont dfinies dans la Constitution. On vote un Prsident pour lui donner l'excutif et un Parlement pour lui donner le lgislatif.


Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire : les deux reprsentent le peuple de par leurs lections, mais pas pour les mme fonctions (ce serait un comble). videmment cela n'aurait pas de sens si le prsident n'est pas en mesure de prendre des dcisions au nom du peuple, or il me semble que c'est le cas. L'article 52 de la constitution par exemple stipule qu'il ngocie et ratifie les traits internationaux. Et si l'article 53 pose des limites aux traits qui peuvent tre ratifis par le prsident, ces traits obtiennent en revanche par l'article 55 une autorit suprieure  celle des lois, donnant au prsident un pouvoir de dcision au dessus du lgislateur.

De mon point de vue, les dputs reprsentent les franais chez eux, le prsident les reprsente dans le monde. Chacun son rle, oui, mais ils partagent tous deux une part de reprsentativit. Si tu n'es pas d'accord, c'est qu'on parle probablement de deux interprtations diffrentes du terme "reprsenter".

----------


## TallyHo

> L'article 52 de la constitution par exemple stipule qu'il ngocie et ratifie les traits internationaux. Et si l'article 53 pose des limites aux traits qui peuvent tre ratifis par le prsident, ces traits obtiennent en revanche par l'article 55 une autorit suprieure  celle des lois, donnant au prsident un pouvoir de dcision au dessus du lgislateur.


Il n'est pas au-dessus du lgislateur puisqu'il faudra son accord de toute faon, Parlement ou Constitution. D'ailleurs un trait contraire  la Constitution ne peut pas tre appliqu sans la modification de cette dernire. Donc les traits restent un cran en-dessous de la Constitution. Dans l'ordre d'importance, a fait Constitution -> Traits -> Lois. 

Ce n'est pas pour rien que dans le projet de devenir les "USE" (United States of Europa), ils veulent constamment affaiblir nos constitutions pour en placer une europenne. Quand le projet sera totalement abouti, ils ne seront plus emmerds avec les Nations et l ils pourront compltement passer au-dessus de nos lois fondamentales qui constituent notre pays.

Pour la reprsentation, prends le problme autrement. C'est quoi reprsenter le peuple ? C'est dtenir la Souverainet grce  un mandat que le peuple te confie. Qu'est ce que la Souverainet ? C'est le pouvoir du peuple sur lui-mme. Comment a s'organise ? Le peuple se constitue en Nation grce  des rgles de fonctionnement, c'est la loi dont le rang suprme est la Constitution. Qui fait la loi ? Le Parlement. Autrement dit, pouvoir lgislatif et Souverainet sont lis.

Est ce que le Prsident vote des lois ? Non... Il doit passer par le Parlement ou le rfrendum. Donc il n'a pas la Souverainet donc il n'est pas le reprsentant des franais.




> De mon point de vue, les dputs reprsentent les franais chez eux, le prsident les reprsente dans le monde. Chacun son rle, oui, mais ils partagent tous deux une part de reprsentativit. Si tu n'es pas d'accord, c'est qu'on parle probablement de deux interprtations diffrentes du terme "reprsenter".


Si c'tait le cas, il n'y aurait pas de dputs des franais  l'tranger. Article 24 de la Constitution :




> Les Franais tablis hors de France sont reprsents  l'Assemble nationale et au Snat.


Je suis d'accord que le Prsident est le reprsentant  l'extrieur mais le reprsentant de La France puisqu'il est en charge de la Diplomatie. Je t'invite  regarder l'infographie de la Diplomatie Franaise et tu remarqueras qu'il n'est pas question de reprsentation des franais mais bien de La France : http://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/fr/le-...-a-l-etranger/

Je t'assure que ce n'est pas jouer sur les mots de distinguer franais et France car a permet  des personnes d'argumenter sur des amalgames, en particulier les dfenseurs europens que a arrange de propager l'ide que le Prsident est le reprsentant des franais et que la Souverainet est divisible entre autres.

Tiens ! Pourquoi ne pas poser la question  FA ?  ::):

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Si c'tait le cas, il n'y aurait pas de dputs des franais  l'tranger.


Rien  voir. On reprsente quelqu'un quelque part. Je parle de reprsenter les franais en France (dputs) ou les franais  l'tranger (prsident), alors que tu me parles de reprsenter les franais de France en France (certains dputs) ou les franais de l'tranger en France (d'autres dputs).




> Je suis d'accord que le Prsident est le reprsentant  l'extrieur mais le reprsentant de La France puisqu'il est en charge de la Diplomatie. Je t'invite  regarder l'infographie de la Diplomatie Franaise et tu remarqueras qu'il n'est pas question de reprsentation des franais mais bien de La France : http://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/fr/le-...-a-l-etranger/


Sauf qu'entre reprsenter la France et les franais, la diffrence est tnue :



> Avoir reu mandat pour agir au *nom de quelqu'un, d'un groupe, dfendre ses intrts* : Reprsenter *son pays*  une confrence internationale.


Un pays en lui-mme n'a aucun intrt, ce sont les personnes qui sont derrire qui en ont.




> Je t'assure que ce n'est pas jouer sur les mots de distinguer franais et France car a permet  des personnes d'argumenter sur des amalgames, en particulier les dfenseurs europens que a arrange de propager l'ide que le Prsident est le reprsentant des franais et que la Souverainet est divisible entre autres.


Sauf que me raconter a ne m'claire pas plus sur cette fameuse diffrence.




> Tiens ! Pourquoi ne pas poser la question  FA ?


Pourquoi pas, pour autant a ne ferait qu'un argument d'autorit. Donc toi qui semble en avoir une comprhension pousse, pourquoi ne pas nous expliquer ici la diffrence entre reprsenter la France et reprsenter les franais. Quand un dput est lu, ce n'est pas juste pour dire "ouhou, ne nous oubliez pas", mais pour dfendre les intrts de ceux qui l'ont lu au travers de sont vote  l'Assemble Nationale, l'ensemble des dputs reprsentant par aggrgation l'ensemble du peuple franais. Quand le prsident va faire la pub des TGV ou des avions franais  l'tranger, ou quand il va ngocier des traits internationaux, c'est pour dfendre, de par sa seule voix (donc nul besoin de vote ici), les intrts du peuple franais dans son ensemble.

Si ce raisonnement est foireux, merci de mettre le doigt l o a tombe et de donner une correction claire pour que je puisse comprendre pourquoi c'est faux.

----------


## TallyHo

Merci de ne pas feindre l'incomprhension quand on parle de la reprsentation en terme politique qui n'a rien  voir avec la reprsentation en terme littraire. La reprsentation dans le sens politique, c'est le Parlement qui organise la socit (la loi). Quand le Prsident va ngocier des traits, il ne s'accorde pas  lui-mme le droit de ratifier, il faut une loi pour a :




> Les traits de paix, les traits de commerce, les traits ou accords relatifs  l'organisation internationale, ceux qui engagent les finances de l'Etat, ceux qui modifient les dispositions de nature lgislative, ceux qui sont relatifs  l'tat des personnes, ceux qui comportent cession, change ou adjonction de territoire, ne peuvent tre ratifis ou approuvs qu'en vertu d'une loi.
> 
> https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...XT000006071194


Tu ne fais pas de raisonnement "foireux", tu es juste en train d'amalgamer le peuple et le territoire. Par exemple, le Prsident peut trs bien ngocier les intrts conomiques de La France sans que a concerne l'ensemble des franais (il y a des expatris), ni mme que a concerne que les franais de France d'ailleurs (il y a des trangers qui vivent dans notre pays). Pour le reste, je ne vais pas me rpter, relis la discussion et regarde les liens que j'ai posts.

Le jour o le Prsident pourra lgifrer tout seul, inquite toi, tu ne seras pas loin du despotisme et c'est bien pour a qu'on a la sparation des pouvoirs... Maintenant je comprends aussi l'amalgame car on a eu une hyper-prsidentialisation. Certains parlent d'un monarque prsidentiel (ce que je pense aussi). Et justement, on ne doit pas aller dans ce sens pour ne pas "normaliser" cette ide.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Merci de ne pas feindre l'incomprhension


Ce n'est pas parce que j'ai une interprtation diffrente que je fais forcment preuve de mauvaise foi. Ne prte pas aux gens des intentions qu'ils n'ont pas si tu ne veux pas que la discussion tourne au vinaigre.

Ta citation, qui n'est rien de plus que l'article 53 de la constitution que j'ai cit prcdemment, fait une numration des diffrents types de traits qui doivent passer par une loi. Si numration il y a, c'est bien que a ne concerne pas tous les traits. Cela ne me contredis donc en rien. Et me ramener  tes posts prcdents n'apporte rien vu que j'ai dj regard lesdits liens, qui ne m'ont donc pas apport ce que je cherchais.




> quand on parle de la reprsentation en terme politique qui n'a rien  voir avec la reprsentation en terme littraire. La reprsentation dans le sens politique, c'est le Parlement qui organise la socit (la loi).


Source ? Le Larousse n'est srement pas une rfrence pour le jargon politique, mais c'est le plus objectif que je connais pour l'instant. Tu sembles convaincu qu'il n'y a qu'une seule interprtation valable, mais moi non et je me rconforte quand je lis une professeure mrite en science politique parler de "La reprsentation politique" comme suit:



> Au sein d'un tat, la reprsentation est le plus souvent attribue  l'assemble lgislative ; mais un thoricien peut trouver que chaque membre de l'assemble reprsente la nation, ou sa propre circonscription, ou encore son parti politique. Dans le cas de la reprsentation proportionnelle, nous pouvons dire que chaque membre reprsente ceux qui l'ont lu ; dans le cas de la reprsentation professionnelle, qu'il reprsente sa profession ; dans le cas d'une circonscription gographique, qu'il la reprsente, ou bien ses rsidents ou encore leur intrt. Un corps reprsentatif collgial n'est pas non plus ncessairement une assemble lgislative ou souveraine, et peut tre un corps consultatif. Mais nous pouvons aussi parler de la *reprsentation par l'excutif, qu'il s'agisse d'un prsident lu directement ou d'un premier ministre choisi indirectement*. Nous parlons de la reprsentation par les monarques et par les chefs d'tat. Les tribunaux, les juges, les jurys ont t considrs comme des organes reprsentatifs, et nous pouvons parler de reprsentation administrative. Les ambassadeurs reprsentent un tat  l'tranger. Chaque membre du gouvernement peut parfois tre qualifi de reprsentant, dans le sens o ses actions sont des actions officielles de l'tat. Nous reconnaissons aussi les activits de certaines personnes auprs des agences gouvernementales comme de la reprsentation politique. Ainsi, nous disons qu'un lobbyiste reprsente un certain groupe ou intrt auprs du Congrs, ou auprs d'une commission parlementaire. Un agent ou un expert peut reprsenter un intrt auprs d'un tribunal administratif. Et un avocat reprsente son client auprs des tribunaux, bien que cela soit rarement vu comme politique.
> 
> Mais ces personnes et ces institutions ne reprsentent pas toutes dans le mme sens ou de la mme manire. *La reprsentation politique est aussi large et varie que le permet l'ide de reprsentation elle-mme*. Le mieux que nous puissions faire face  une telle multiplicit est d'*tre clair sur quelle vision de la reprsentation un auteur en particulier utilise*, et si cette vision, ses prsupposs et ses implications correspondent vraiment au cas auquel il essaie de les appliquer.


Donc j'attends toujours que tu m'expliques la tienne.

----------


## TallyHo

Depuis le dbut de l'change, on parle de la *reprsentation du peuple franais*. Ce que tu as trs bien compris ds le dbut puisque tu m'as rpondu ceci : 




> Sur ce point je donnerais raison  ManusDei : si le prsident est lu au suffrage direct, de fait cela lui donne la lgitimit d'imposer ses mesures au nom du peuple, mme si ce n'est pas crit explicitement.


Pour ton argument d'autorit, a parle de toute sorte de reprsentation alors que nous parlons de *reprsentation du peuple franais* (bis).

D'ailleurs, si je retenais que les phrases se rapportant  notre discussion : 




> Les ambassadeurs reprsentent un tat  l'tranger. Chaque membre du gouvernement peut parfois tre qualifi de reprsentant, dans le sens o ses actions sont des actions officielles de l'tat.


L'auteur abonde dans mon sens quand il dit que les ambassadeurs reprsentent l'Etat, ce qui dmontre qu'il y a bien une diffrenciation entre Etat et peuple. Pour rappel, la diplomatie est un domaine rserv du Prsident, ce qui est normal puisqu'il est le Chef de l'Etat.




> Donc j'attends toujours que tu m'expliques la tienne.


Ce n'est pas la mienne mais le fonctionnement de notre pays, la reprsentation du peuple franais est l'Assemble Nationale. Je ne sais mme pas comment cela peut tre mis en doute ou contest...

Maintenant on ne va pas polmiquer des heures. Continues  penser que le Prsident est le reprsentant des franais et qu'il est au-dessus du lgislateur comme tu l'as dit plus haut et je continuerais  m'en tenir  nos lois fondamentales qui dfinissent le rle des institutions.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour en revenir  l'UPR, quand on va sur leur site, on se rend compte de l'anti-amricanisme primaire qui habite Asselineau, et son amour pour Poutine, dont il ne se prive pas pour relayer les fausses informations depuis des sites complotistes... 

Pour les adorateurs de Poutine, qui se plaignent si souvent du manque de dmocratie de la France, l'UE, ... 

a donne vraiment envie, cette dmocratie  la Poutine...  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> il ne se prive pas pour relayer les fausses informations depuis des sites complotistes...


Est ce qu'on peut avoir un exemple ou est-ce encore de la diffamation gratuite  la mode mdia ? A chaque fois que j'ai entendu un journaliste accuser FA de complotisme, je suis all voir sur son site et, effectivement, qu'on l'aime ou pas, ses affirmations sont sources et bien souvent venant des medias mainstream qui l'accusent...

Pour l'anti-amricanisme, c'est marrant d'associer systmatiquement cette notion avec le complotisme, comme si les USA taient la vrit  suivre... Il n'y a pas que lui qui conteste la politique interventionniste et dominatrice des USA sous couvert d'tre les soi-disant gendarmes du monde. De plus en plus de gens en ont marre de a et se rendent compte de la supercherie.

Pour la Russie, tu reprends l'argument bullshit des mdias en personnifiant  Poutine... Que ce soit des politiciens de droite ou de gauche, l encore il n'y a pas que FA qui prne une ouverture vers la Russie. Et je dois dire que je partage ce sentiment, on a fait une connerie en se brouillant avec ce pays. Il faut savoir diffrencier la personnalit et le pays (tiens... a me fait penser  une discussion trs rcente  ::D: ).

Si on veut s'offusquer, je crois qu'il y a bien d'autres pays avec qui on devrait revoir nos relations... Les pays qui financent les terroristes qui s'explosent la gueule chez nous par exemple...  ::roll::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Depuis le dbut de l'change, on parle de la *reprsentation du peuple franais*.  [...] Pour ton argument d'autorit, a parle de toute sorte de reprsentation alors que nous parlons de *reprsentation du peuple franais* (bis).


Dans les faits :
- l'Assemble Nationale est dfinie comme reprsentante du peuple par la dclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen,
- le Snat est reprsentant des collectivits territoriales par la constitution, on parle donc l de reprsenter le territoire et non les citoyens.

Est-ce qu'on est d'accord ?

----------


## BenoitM

Ah UPR est pass au info  https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...e-30-mars-2017  ::ptdr::

----------


## halaster08

> Ah UPR est pass au info  https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...e-30-mars-2017


Attention, Meurice c'est un humouriste, il garde les "meilleurs" moments pour faire rire, je ne pense pas que tout les militant UPR soit comme ceux l. Il a fait le mme genre d'interview avec tous les partis politiques d'ailleurs. Donc oui il y a des boulets chez l'UPR (on en a d'ailleurs crois sur ce site) mais il y a aussi des gens normaux (on en a aussi ici)

----------


## Ryu2000

Les missions du genre " la rencontre des fans d'un parti politique" c'est toujours de la propagande contre ce parti.
En fait ils questionnent un grand nombre de personnes et garde le pire, ce n'est absolument pas reprsentatif.
Dans une reprsentation de 5000 personnes, il vont russir  trouver les 4 seuls connards et  leur faire dire des conneries...

Quand ce n'est pas prpar a ne marche pas, la nuit des lections amricaine aprs la victoire de Trump des mdias sont all interrog des supporteurs de Trump, pas de bol pour eux, ils ne sont tombs que sur des personnes intelligentes (ils n'avaient pas le temps dinterroger un assez grand nombre pour trouver la perle qu'ils recherchent tant). Inversement dans le clan d'Hillary Clinton ils ne sont tomb que sur des gens qui chouinaient et qui disaient n'importe quoi...

Les mdias ne feront pas ce genre de chose dans les meetings de Macron...
Pourtant il doit y en avoir un paquet de c****** !

----------


## Ryu2000

en croire les nombreux commentaires, les fans de l'UPR n'ont pas aim cette vido :



Usul essaie de discrditer Asselineau en le prsentant un peu comme un gourou complotiste.
a ne parle pas de programme, a met juste un morceau de confrence qui parle d'empires et d'aigles et il y a mme un extrait, dcoup en plein milieu de phrase, d'Alain Soral qui dit "Asselineau est un bon confrencier" *(*il y a des chances pour que dans le contexte relle, la phrase entire ne soit pas 100% pro Asselineau *(*et de toute faon c'est quoi cette logique d'association ngative "machin qu'on aime pas vous aime bien, alors on ne vous aime pas, peu importe ce que vous pensez et qui vous tes" *(*c'est encore pire que "les amis de mes ennemis sont mes ennemis", puisqu'ils ne sont probablement pas ami*)**)**)*.

Usul bosse  MediaPart maintenant, faut bien bouffer comme on dit...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Pour faire court, cette vido et ses sources n'ont pas grand intrt. Pour ceux qui veulent savoir ce que j'entends par l, droulez le spoiler.






Content ou pas, le problme des thories du complot, ce n'est pas que les complots n'existent pas, on sait trs bien que si. Un complot, si je me fie au Larousse, c'est :
- une atteinte aux intrts fondamentaux de la nation, confirm par notre code pnal qui dfinit le terme dans le titre "Des atteintes aux intrts fondamentaux de la nation",
- une rsolution concerte de commettre un attentat et matrialise par un ou plusieurs actes, qui est justement la dfinition donne par le code pnal dans ce titre,
- par extension, un projet plus ou moins rprhensible d'une action mene en commun et secrtement, ce qui donne une interprtation plus informelle et qui du coup couvre davantage (on ne se limite plus aux intrts fondamentaux de la nation) et inclus une dimension secrte initialement absente.

tablir une thorie du complot est donc un exercice tout  fait lgitime, ne serait-ce que pour tablir des hypothses afin de mener une enqute, et on ne peut pas balayer une explication sous le seul prtexte qu'elle ferait intervenir un complot. Les complots existent, on peut notamment citer les rvlations de Snowden ou plus rcemment Vault 7.

Pour autant, il y a des abus, et si on place ces abus sous le terme complotisme, alors on peut identifier plusieurs types de complotismes. Le premier est de prendre comme admis l'existence du complot alors que rien ne le prouve. Dans le cas de FA, on n'y est pas, car les complots sont identifis au travers notamment d'articles de presse et de documents gouvernementaux. Le second est de faire passer un complot comme la source d'un vnement qu'on souhaite critiquer, alors que rien ne prouve que ledit complot en est  la source. Encore une fois, dans le cas de FA les liens par exemple entre les renseignements amricains et l'UE sont avrs, toujours par ces mme documents. Ce sont deux exemples de petitio principii, o les preuves ne sont pas apportes mais admises comme existantes, ce qui coupe court au raisonnement. Un troisime type me semble d'associer thorie et action : parce qu'un complot serait lis aux vnements, de facto il faudrait les dnoncer et aller  leur encontre. Et il me semble que c'est l'amalgame principal que font ceux qui critiquent FA comme un complotiste : parce que l'UE a des liens avec des complots, il faudrait en sortir pour s'en protger. Or, ce n'est encore une fois pas le cas de FA, qui justifie la sortie par un raisonnement sur les traits et observations actuels. Mais pour comprendre cela, il faut bien sparer analyse et motivation.

Les rappels historiques et thories du complot de FA ne disent pas que, parce que l'UE aussi vient d'un complot, alors il faut en sortir. Mais tout comme des complots de la sorte (i.e. intgration  un empire supranational) ont fini par exploser par rvolte des peuples, on est en droit de penser que c'est encore ce qu'il va arriver pour l'UE. Ce n'est pas cela qui justifie d'en sortir, c'est seulement ce qui permet de dire que l'explosion est prvisible, indpendamment de comment cela se passerait, et notamment du souhait des franais de sortir ou non. Ce qui justifie que la France sorte de l'UE, c'est l'analyse des observations actuelle,  savoir notamment les traits et leurs consquences logiques (et non statistiques, comme les analyses bases sur l'histoire).

Donc affirmer que FA fait dans la thorie du complot, c'est vrai, mais personne ne peut critiquer qui que ce soit l-dessus. Par contre, affirmer qu'il fait du complotisme, si je m'en tiens  l'interprtation ci-dessus, est de l'ordre de l'association dgradante. Pour en revenir  la vido ci-dessus, elle fait constamment dans l'association dgradante, notamment en associant les militants UPR  des tmoins de Jhovah, des spammeurs, et des illumins ayant eu une rvlation, ou en tournant  la drision les mtaphores de FA, entre autres choses. Nulle mention des arguments en eux-mme, on se contente de montrer les conclusions de FA, ou de dire que les techniques qu'il utilise sont frquentes chez les complotistes (complotistes au sens neutre ou pjoratif,  chacun de se faire son ide, mais l'allusion est l). Et au final, c'est l'auteur de la vido qui, au travers de ses allusions, tablit le jugement. Ou presque, car au final c'est beaucoup d'allusions sans relle rflexion, et il se contente de faire un argument d'autorit en renvoyant la balle  une analyse de Veni Vidi Sensi comme quoi qu'il ferait un "dbunkage efficace", le jugement est donc tablit. Alors en fin de vido, l'auteur affirme que les thories de FA ne sont pas de l'ordre du fantasme, mais il prfre ajouter que "lever le voile sur ce dont on parle peu produit un effet de rvlation extrmement puissant". Je ne sais pas s'il entend par l que vrit et effet rvlateur sont  mettre au mme niveau, mais l'opposition est faite : mme si c'est vrai, tant que c'est bien prsent, il faut s'en mfier. Donc au final, la vido en elle-mme, c'est de l'motionnel pur et dur, nul raisonnement  en tirer. On aime la vido ou on ne l'aime pas, mais niveau dcryptage ou pdagogie, il faudra aller voir ailleurs.

Vu qu'au final, la partie raisonnement est relgue via un argument d'autorit, alors autant poursuivre en allant voir ce qu'il en est. Je ne connais pas l'auteur de Veni Vidi Sensi, mais voici comment il se dfinit :



> Histony, propagandiste gauchiste revendiqu et pourvu dyeux manifestement dficients anime et crit les vidos, et crit les articles du site. Historien de formation (tendance contemporaniste) en passe de pouvoir accrocher son diplme de doctorat dans les toilettes ( ct dune photo de Grard Larcher, dconnons pas), il a un peu tt de lenseignement (et a la dsabus) et essaie dappliquer au mieux la mthode historique la plus rigoureuse  ses vidos. Quand il veut tre fourbe et discret, il fait passer ses ides les plus subversives par la bouche de DanyCaligula, dont il a lhonneur de cocrire les vidos. Et non, jamais il ne prsentera une vido avec une chemise repasse.


Vouloir se faire passer pour un historien rigoureux en se vantant de faire de la propagande, j'avoue qu'il fallait le faire. Mais ne tombons pas dans l'ad hominem non plus, et jugeons plutt l'article. L'ennuie, c'est que ds le dpart, a part dans l'absolutisme :



> Cette confrence ci, date de 2010, se faisait dj dans le cadre de runions de lUPR et lorateur annonce  la fin la tenue dune deuxime intervention, le lendemain, sur linfluence des tats-Unis et de lUnion europenne qui, on le verra, *sont considrs par lui comme coupables de tous les maux que nous subissons*.


Pour avoir regard l'ensemble des confrences disponibles, et tant un relativiste convaincu, ce genre d'affirmation m'aurait fait saigner les oreilles si elles avaient effectivement t prononces, ou si elles transpiraient de manire videntes des interventions de FA. D'un point de vue personnel, je peux donc affirmer qu'il n'en est rien, mais comme exprience personnelle n'est pas argument, comment le prouver ? Manque de bol, prouver l'inexistence d'une chose ncessite de montrer que son existence est incohrente avec les rgles qui rgissent le monde, je me garderais donc de cet exercice fort prilleux. Cela dit, il est facile de prouver le contraire : il suffit d'en trouver un exemple. Or, je met au dfi quiconque de trouver de tels exemples. Au contraire, il suffit de regarder ladite confrence pour se rendre compte des exemples allant dans le sens inverse. En l'occurrence, quand FA dis qu'il y a bien sr des alas et quand il utilise des termes tels que "possible" ou "trs peu de chance", on voit bien qu'il est loin de l'absolutisme qu'on lui associe dans cet article. Un exemple criant, les mots de FA  4:15 :



> un vnement qui s'est produit une fois a des chances de se reproduire. S'il s'est reproduit cinq fois, il a beaucoup plus de chances de se reproduire. S'il s'est produit sans arrt, il se reproduira certainement. En revanche un vnement qui ne s'est jamais produit dans l'histoire a trs peu de chance de se produire un jour.


 contraster avec ce qu'il en est dit dans l'article :



> Eh bien il sort ici deux rgles quil considre comme absolues. Dune part, que ce qui sest dj produit plusieurs fois est vou  se reproduire ; et dautre part, que ce qui ne sest jamais produit ne se produira jamais.


En clair, on a l une gnralisation  l'extrme qui permet au critique de dire que FA affirme des choses fausses. Or, s'il est vrai que ces absolutismes sont faux, il n'en reste pas moins que ce ne sont pas ceux de FA. Et ce n'est pas le seule cas de gnralisation de l'article.

Un autre point de l'auteur est que l'histoire ne sert pas  prdire l'avenir, et qu'un historien sortirais de son rle s'il commenait  dire de quoi l'avenir devrait tre fait sur la base du pass. Si je suis d'accord sur cette nature du rle d'historien, il ne faut pas oublier que FA n'est pas un historien, que sa confrence n'est pas une thse d'histoire, et qu'il ne faut donc pas la juger comme telle. Oui, FA construit avant tout sur les similitudes et passe en sourdine les diffrences, mais si on peut le reprocher  un historien, on ne peut pas le reprocher  quelqu'un dont le but est avant tout de prvoir l'avenir : l'apprentissage (automatique ou non) se fonde sur ce principe fondamental d'apprendre du pass pour prdire l'avenir. Une thorie scientifique aussi vise  faire des prdictions, et non juste  dcrire les observations passes. Remettre en cause la volont de prdire l'avenir n'est qu'un biais d'historien, et non un dfaut de FA ici. Ce principe d'analyse du pass pour prdire l'avenir est un concept fondamental en science, sans quoi on serait condamn au simple rle d'observateur (ou d'historien, comme vous voulez). Un comble quand le critique affirme :



> Cest ainsi quune des premires choses quapprend un historien dbutant aujourdhui en fac, cest  remettre les sources dans leur contexte ( travers le clbre exercice du  commentaire de document ) ;  comprendre ce qui navait pas tout  fait le mme sens  lpoque et aujourdhui,  examiner une source en connaissant son auteur, le but de sa rdaction, les codes et habitudes de lpoque Tout un travail qui est ncessaire pour ne pas faire dire  quelquun ce quil ne disait pas.


Bref, on comprends qu'il souhaite tre rigoureux, mais on comprends moins quand est-ce qu'il le fait. Ds le dpart, la critique manque totalement de rigueur  la fois quant  la reprise des termes de FA, mais aussi quand  la pertinence du point de vue pris pour tablir la critique. N'ayant pas l'expertise pour valuer les erreurs factuelles qu'il mentionne (ni la motivation ncessaire, vu que ces confrences historiques ne sont pas pour moi des arguments  la sortie de l'UE), je me cantonnerai donc  conclure que cette critique l ne vaut pas mieux que l'objet qu'elle affirme critiquer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Attention, Meurice c'est un humouriste, il garde les "meilleurs" moments pour faire rire, je ne pense pas que tout les militant UPR soit comme ceux l. Il a fait le mme genre d'interview avec tous les partis politiques d'ailleurs. Donc oui il y a des boulets chez l'UPR (on en a d'ailleurs crois sur ce site) mais il y a aussi des gens normaux (on en a aussi ici)


Si on omet les discours des "pro-UPR" choisis pour grossir le trait, ce que dit Meurice est tout  fait exact. Le programme de l'UPR c'est "On sort de l'UE, on abandonne l'euro, on quitte l'OTAN et puis on verra bien ce qui se passera. Rien de concret, pas de rel programme conomique, social, fiscal, ... Son ide est de reprendre le programme du CNR qui date de la seconde guerre. Si Meurice est un humoriste, Asselineau est un comique.

----------


## Captain_JS

F. Asselineau tait invit  ONPC il y a deux semaines : il existe une raison de sa non venue ?

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

Assez d'accord, je trouve qu'il ralise une campagne  la macron, dans le sens o il essaie de ne pas heurter les gens en n'ayant aucune idologie. Il construit son programme sur de bonnes ides, mais toutes sont juste une application bte et mchante d'un bon sens qui plait  tout le monde. Le seul sujet clivant c'est sortie de l'Europe et de l'Otan, il est effectivement le seul  proposer une sortie claire et immdiate de ces institutions. On parsme le tout de complotisme  outrance parce que c'est facile, et a marche. 

Moi franchement ce mec m'inspire pas du tout, j'ai plus l'impression qu'il est l pour faire son business qu'autre chose. Son programme et son idologie sont pas claire. 
Je veux dire, il prtend rendre la libert au peuple, s'affranchir des lobby en quittant l'europe, et le mec derrire va faire des beaux discours  la FNSEA, ne propose pas la sortie du nuclaire etc. C'est pas crdible pour moi.

----------


## halaster08

> Si on omet les discours des "pro-UPR" choisis pour grossir le trait, ce que dit Meurice est tout  fait exact.


Je suis bien d'accord, personnelement je ne pourrais pas voter pour quelqu'un dont le programme est vide sur des points qui me paraissent essentiel.





> Assez d'accord, je trouve qu'il ralise une campagne  la macron


Non, il y a une diffrence majeure pour moi, FA dit clairement que pour lui le point important c'est sortir de l'europe et ne se prononce pas sur le reste, Macron lui, quelque soit le sujet, dit tout et son contraire en restant le plus vague possible en esprant que les gens l'interprte dans le sens qui les arrange le plus, et donc trouve son "programme" intressant.

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous vous basez sur une mission humoristique de France Inter, qui demande  certains fans de l'UPR de rpondre  des questions sur le programme du parti.
 mon avis si on veut en savoir plus sur le programme de l'UPR, il faudrait demander  Asselineau directement (ou regarder le programme).

Apparemment  propos du Nuclaire l'UPR trouve que ce n'est pas prioritaire, il y a des sujets beaucoup plus importants  rgler en premier.
a date de 2011, il y a peut tre autre chose depuis :
Quest-ce que lUPR pense de lnergie nuclaire ?
_LUPR na pris position ni pour le maintien de llectricit nuclaire en France ni pour sa suppression  terme._

Vous critiquez l'UPR alors que si une personne de L'UMPS (qui inclut "en marche") tait au pouvoir il ne ferait que de suivre les instructions de l'UE...
Si dans un meeting d'en marche, vous posez des questions au public, vous aurez du mal  avoir une consistance dans les rponses puisque Macron n'arrte pas de se contredire, son discours change en fonction du public, souvent il se plante dans ses phrases, donc pour arriver  suivre son programme il faut dj y aller.

Il y a une vido de 3h :
Le programme de libration
Tout est dcoup :
Aperu du PROGRAMME Lgislatif de lUPR :
2:12:40 ➠ La Politique AGRICOLE, Une nouvelle jeunesse
2:24:04 ➠ Politique pour LENVIRONNEMENT
2:36:15 ➠ Politique pour LA SANT
2:53:56 ➠ Politique pour LA SCURIT

 mon avis on en apprendrait plus sur le programme de l'UPR en regardant cette vido qu'en demandant  la slection des pires fans...

=====
Edit : Il est possible que France Inter ait recherch un sujet  propos duquel l'UPR ne se prononait pas, pour avoir plus de chance d'avoir des rponses floues.
Parce que si un parti se prononce c'est facile d'avoir son opinion, alors que si il n'a pas de position, c'est tout de suite beaucoup moins vident.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> F. Asselineau tait invit  ONPC il y a deux semaines : il existe une raison de sa non venue ?


Il a dj eu une mauvaise exprience avec son premier ONPC, qui a tronqu (plus de la moiti du temps) et mont ses rponses d'une manire qui ne lui plat pas. Pour le suivant, on lui aurait dit que son intervention serait raccourcie, puis partage avec Cheminade, donc au final il a estim qu'on se serait focalis sur ce qui fait d'eux des petits candidats et aurait donc refus de participer purement et simplement car lui veut aller au fond. On ne lui accorde dj pas beaucoup de temps, ce n'est pas pour le perdre de la sorte. Voil ce que j'en ai compris.




> Si on omet les discours des "pro-UPR" choisis pour grossir le trait, ce que dit Meurice est tout  fait exact. Le programme de l'UPR c'est "On sort de l'UE, on abandonne l'euro, on quitte l'OTAN et puis on verra bien ce qui se passera. Rien de concret, pas de rel programme conomique, social, fiscal, ... Son ide est de reprendre le programme du CNR qui date de la seconde guerre. Si Meurice est un humoriste, Asselineau est un comique.





> Assez d'accord, je trouve qu'il ralise une campagne  la macron, dans le sens o il essaie de ne pas heurter les gens en n'ayant aucune idologie. Il construit son programme sur de bonnes ides, mais toutes sont juste une application bte et mchante d'un bon sens qui plait  tout le monde. Le seul sujet clivant c'est sortie de l'Europe et de l'Otan, il est effectivement le seul  proposer une sortie claire et immdiate de ces institutions. On parsme le tout de complotisme  outrance parce que c'est facile, et a marche.


Je passe sur l'argument complotiste, et j'invite ceux qui pensent cela  drouler mon spoiler dans mon post prcdent.

Pour ce qui est du "programme vide", le fait est qu'il y a 2 programmes : un pour la prsidentielle, un autre pour les lgislatives. Pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas pourquoi un programme prsidentiel ne doit pas se prononcer sur les questions gouvernementales, je les invite  lire la constitution franaise, qui dfini le rle du Prsident, celui du Gouvernement, et celui du Parlement. Le Gouvernement nomm aura  traiter avec l'Assemble Nationale pour appliquer la politique de la nation, qui elle sera lue lors des lgislatives. La prsidentielle est la pour choisir un Prsident, qui s'occupe d'autres questions. Ce n'est pas au Prsident par exemple de se prononcer sur le nuclaire ou sur les taxes  appliquer. Donc si vous vous plaignez que le programme prsidentielle n'en parle pas, c'est tout simplement que vous regardez au mauvais endroit. Le programme lgislatif, qui sera davantage prsent pendant la campagne lgislative, vous pouvez en avoir un aperu ici.

On est les premiers  se plaindre quand on exige d'un programmeur qu'il fasse tout, de l'identification des besoins  la livraison finale (mouton  5 pattes, diraient certains). Mais faudrait peut-tre viter de tomber dans le mme travers.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vous vous basez sur une mission humoristique de France Inter, qui demande  certains fans de l'UPR de rpondre  des questions sur le programme du parti.
>  mon avis si on veut en savoir plus sur le programme de l'UPR, il faudrait demander  Asselineau directement (ou regarder le programme).


Comme je l'ai dj dit et rpt (et tu devrais le savoir, Deuche  :;):  ), je suis all sur le site de l'UPR et ai lu le programme. Donc, je sais de quoi je parle. Je sais, a vous emmerde, mais ce qui est dans le programme c'est du vide, du flan. Et toutes les questions importantes sont ... pour plus tard ! Pas crdible, dsol.




> Il y a une vido de 3h :


Pourquoi expliquer dans une vido ce que l'on veut faire, et ne rien prciser dans le programme ? C'est pas clair, tout a. C'est peut-tre un beau parleur (enfin surtout trs ennuyeux), mais c'est surtout un enfumeur de premire, un pige  gogos (et il en trouve, des gogos).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour ce qui est du "programme vide", le fait est qu'il y a 2 programmes : un pour la prsidentielle, un autre pour les lgislatives. Pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas pourquoi un programme prsidentiel ne doit pas se prononcer sur les questions gouvernementales, je les invite  lire la constitution franaise, qui dfini le rle du Prsident, celui du Gouvernement, et celui du Parlement.


Je t'ai dj expliqu, et je n'tais pas le seul, pourquoi ce raisonnement ne tient pas. 
On lit un prsident qui va nommer un premier ministre pour mener sa politique. Les lgislatives ne sont que la validation du choix du Prsident, rien d'autre. Donc, ne pas dvoiler le programme de sa politique gouvernementale, soi-disant parce que ce n'est pas du ressort du Prsident, c'est, au mieux du pipeau, au pire du foutage de gueule. Dans le cas d'Asselineau, je pense que c'est du foutage de gueule. (Pige  gogos que je disais...)

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> Apparemment  propos du Nuclaire l'UPR trouve que ce n'est pas prioritaire, il y a des sujets beaucoup plus importants  rgler en premier.


Ba si le nuclaire n'est pas prioritaire qu'est-ce qui est prioritaire? partir de l'europe en claquant la porte?
ses dlires souverainistes j'y crois pas une seconde, comment peut-on croire que la France n'a aucune emprise ni sur l'europe ni sur elle mme?
Il est tellement obnubil par ce truc qu'il perd toute sa crdibilit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu devrais le savoir, Deuche


Je ne connais pas Deuche, j'tais pas l quand il l'tait.
Il a du m'crire 1 ou 2 MP.




> Je sais, a vous emmerde, mais ce qui est dans le programme c'est du vide, du flan. Et toutes les questions importantes sont ... pour plus tard !


C'est ton point de vue.
La sortie de l'UE et la sortie de l'OTAN sont 2 gros points importants urgent  grer.
Le plus tt ce sera fait le mieux ce sera.
Mais  mon avis si il veut que la France retrouve sa souverainet c'est pour en faire quelque chose, sinon il suffirait de rester en auto-pilote de l'UE jusqu' la dissolution de la nation.

Et c'est un gros travail de quitter l'UE, a prend au maximum 2 ans  partir du moment o c'est lanc.
Il faut crer une nouvelle monnaie, refaire des traits directement avec les nations.
Le parti qui fera sortir la France de l'UE aura beaucoup de pain sur la planche.




> Pourquoi expliquer dans une vido ce que l'on veut faire, et ne rien prciser dans le programme ?


Il existe un PDF il n'y a pas rien dedans...
Programme de libration
_20 points pour rtablir la dmocratie_




> C'est peut-tre un beau parleur (enfin surtout trs ennuyeux), mais c'est surtout un enfumeur de premire.


C'est bien gentil de donner une caractristique commune  l'ensemble des politiciens.
Mais a n'apporte pas grand chose.

En moyenne, les fans de l'UPR sont beaucoup moins **** que les fans du PS, de l'UMP, d'En Marche.
L'UMPS c'est le parti par dfaut, c'est la soupe qu'on te sert automatiquement.
Au moins les gens qui supportent l'UPR ont le mrite d'avoir fait des recherches de s'tre intress  la politique.

Comme si le programme de Macron, Hamon, Fillion tait plus intressant que le programme de l'UPR...

======
Bon aprs je ne connais pas trop l'UPR, donc je ne suis pas trs bien plac pour dfendre ce parti...

Edit :



> Ba si le nuclaire n'est pas prioritaire qu'est-ce qui est prioritaire? partir de l'europe en claquant la porte?


Ouais pour beaucoup de Franais se librer de l'UE c'est plus urgent que de s'occuper des centrales nuclaires.
 moins qu'il y a un vnement spcial, qui ncessite de faire rapidement quelque chose pour viter un accident grave.

Mais si tout ce passe bien, nos centrales fonctionnent correctement, la France est un des meilleurs pays en nergie nuclaire.
C'est une nergie relativement propre (le problme c'est les dchets radioactif et le risque d'accident).
Aujourd'hui l'cologie officielle ne fait que de dire "le danger ce sont les gaz  effet de serre, l'industrie produit trop de CO", les centrales nuclaires ne produisent pas beaucoup de CO.

Chaque prsident ne va pas rvolutionner la plan nuclaire de la nation.
Est-ce que Sarkozy a dit "on change tout ce qu'a fait Chirac sur le nuclaire" et aprs est-ce qu'Hollande a dit "on change tout ce qu'a fait Sarkozy sur le nuclaire" ?
Je ne pense pas.
Le nuclaire est lanc, il faut l'entretenir et programmer les fermetures de centrales si il y a des problmes de scurit.
J'ai l'impression qu'on programme la fermeture d'une centrale 20 ans  l'avance de toute faon...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne connais pas Deuche, j'tais pas l quand il l'tait.


Oui, c'est marrant, t'es arriv pile poil au moment ou il a "disparu". Bizarre, vous avez dit bizarre ? Comme c'est trange !




> C'est ton point de vue.
> La sortie de l'UE et la sortie de l'OTAN sont 2 gros points importants urgent  grer.


Avec des consquences graves qui ncessitent d'avoir un plan. Seulement, le plan d'Asselineau s'arrte  ces 3 points ! 




> Il existe un PDF il n'y a pas rien dedans...


Oui, c'est ce que j'ai dit, rien de concret.




> Au moins les gens qui supportent l'UPR ont le mrite d'avoir fait des recherches de s'tre intress  la politique.


Ils devraient lire le programme, se faire aider ventuellement pour le comprendre, a serait plus intressant que suivre les liens compltement farfelus qui sont sur le site...




> Comme si le programme de Macron, Hamon, Fillion tait plus intressant que le programme de l'UPR...


Tu me diras o j'ai dis que les programmes des autres taient plus intressants. Moins farfelus, moins fantoches, oui.




> Ouais pour beaucoup de Franais se librer de l'UE c'est plus urgent que de s'occuper des centrales nuclaires.
>  moins qu'il y a un vnement spcial, qui ncessite de faire rapidement quelque chose pour viter un accident grave.


Le problme c'est que quand il arrive un vnement spcial, ben, on n'a pas toujours le temps de ragir (souvenons-nous du Japon). Et il est toujours prfrable d'agir que de ragir, surtout en matire d'nergie. Ensuite, quoique l'on puisse penser du nuclaire franais (sur ou pas), le problme du nuclaire est et reste celui des dchets. Ne pas en tenir compte est d'une inconsquence grave, surtout pour un homme politique.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Oui, c'est marrant, t'es arriv pile poil au moment ou il a "disparu". Bizarre, vous avez dit bizarre ? Comme c'est trange !
> Avec des consquences graves qui ncessitent d'avoir un plan. Seulement, le plan d'Asselineau s'arrte  ces 3 points !


Sur ce point, je ne suis pas d'accord. Deuche s'exprimait mieux. Et son argumentation (que je ne partageais pas au demeurant) tait quand mme de meilleure qualit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sur ce point, je ne suis pas d'accord. Deuche s'exprimait mieux. Et son argumentation (que je ne partageais pas au demeurant) tait quand mme de meilleure qualit.


Faut vraiment vouloir trouver des diffrences pour le voir...  ::roll::

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

deuche a t recrut par le service internet d'Asselineau pour convaincre le maximum de gens apparement

----------


## Jon Shannow

> deuche a t recrut par le service internet d'Asselineau pour convaincre le maximum de gens apparement


Si ces futures quipes gouvernementales sont du mme acabit, a fait peur... enfin pas tant que a vu le score qu'il va faire au 1er tour...  ::ptdr::

----------


## TallyHo

> Comme je l'ai dj dit et rpt (et tu devrais le savoir, Deuche  ), je suis all sur le site de l'UPR et ai lu le programme. Donc, je sais de quoi je parle.


Entre lire et savoir, il y a une diffrence...  ::): 

De plus, tu as lu les grandes lignes ou le programme... Non parce que c'est un pav quand mme et vu le peu d'estime que tu portes  l'UPR, j'ai comme un doute que tu aies pris le temps pour le digrer...

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> Entre lire et savoir, il y a une diffrence... 
> 
> De plus, tu as lu les grandes lignes ou le programme... Non parce que c'est un pav quand mme et vu le peu d'estime que tu portes  l'UPR, j'ai comme un doute que tu aies pris le temps pour le digrer...


Ouais, mais si des les premires ligne a coince, on est vraiment oblig de se taper le pav en question? Parceque j'ai un peu peur de finir fanatiser et rpter les mmes trucs en boucle....

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Si ces futures quipes gouvernementales sont du mme acabit, a fait peur... enfin pas tant que a vu le score qu'il va faire au 1er tour...


Parce que tu connais dj son score ? a m'intresse. Tu partages ?

----------


## Rayek

> deuche a t recrut par le service internet d'Asselineau pour convaincre le maximum de gens apparement


Ah bon ? Je croyais qu'il avait t recrut par les opposants  Alissenau pour discrditer l'UPR  ::aie::

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> Ah bon ? Je croyais qu'il avait t recrut par les opposants  Alissenau pour discrditer l'UPR


Ba je dis a parceque a fait 2-3 mails qu'il m'envoi, pour argumenter en faveur d'Asselineau. Vu que ce mme Asselineau prtend avoir 10 000 personnes pour relayer la bonne parole, a m'etonnerai pas qu'il y en ai quelques unes ici.

----------


## TallyHo

Les rgles du forum tu liras...  ::roll:: 




> Ouais, mais si des les premires ligne a coince, on est vraiment oblig de se taper le pav en question? Parceque j'ai un peu peur de finir fanatiser et rpter les mmes trucs en boucle....


Dans ce cas, je ne vois pas comment tu peux donner un avis sans t'intresser srieusement au sujet...  ::?:

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Apparemment, un nouveau site viens de sortir pour dcrire le programme prsidentiel de FA (7 thmes) et celui lgislatif de l'UPR (30 thmes, excusez du peu) :
http://www.asselineau2017.fr/programme/

Vido et PDF sont disponibles. Avis aux intresss.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

Le mec annonce au calme ceci : 

_Le retrait de la France de lOTAN
Le rappel immdiat de nos troupes prsentes dans des guerres illgales

La redfinition dun nouveau Livre Blanc de la Dfense nationale, affirmant la volont de la France :
 de nappartenir  aucun bloc militaire
 de sanctuariser le territoire national par la force de frappe nuclaire
 davoir une politique de dfense  erga omnes 

La fin de la pauprisation des armes franaises : le budget de la Dfense nationale (hors pensions) sera port de 1,6% du PIB  3% du PIB  la fin du quinquennat, soit un retour  ce quil tait en 1981._

Et tout le monde applaudi. le mec te vend la paix avec doublement du budget de l'arme et des armes nuclaire....

Et quelques extraits de sa politique conomique  : 
_conomies indirectes pour lconomie franaise, rsultant de lallgement des rglementations et contraintes europennes sur les administrations publiques et les entreprises estimes  environ 38,7 milliards deuros par an
conomies indirectes sur le cot dapplication des normes europennes pour les administrations publiques : 8,7 milliards deuros par an

conomies indirectes sur le cot dapplication des normes europennes pour les entreprises : 30 milliards deuros par an_
C'est vraiment une bonne ide a ? de loin a me fait pas envie. Je veux dire dans le tas ya pas des normes qui nous protgent quand mme.

Aprs sur les nationalisation c'est une bonne ide quand mme, je veux dire tant de gauche je vais pas dire le contraire...

Ya beaucoup de bonnes ides dans son programme, mais bon c'est dur de pas tre d'accord, c'est que du bon sens. mais tu prend le programme de mlenchon a se ressemble beaucoup quand mme, donc bon les ides c'est bien qu'elles sont connu de la plupart et qu'elles existent.
Aprs en tant seul dans notre coin, avec une tl d'tat et un budget de l'arme plus que doubl, est-ce qu'on aura vraiement la chance de voir tout a?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> le mec te vend la paix avec doublement du budget de l'arme et des armes nuclaire....


Et ? Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a des armes qu'on compte les utiliser de manire offensive. Les armes nuclaires, a fait un moment qu'on les a. Est-ce qu'on a lanc une guerre nuclaire depuis ? Pas que je sache. La mtaphore est simpliste, mais je pense pertinente : quand tu joues  un jeu de civilisation, mme en tant pacifiste (i.e. tu souhaites finir avec les autres civilisations, sans en dtruire une seule) cela ne t'empche pas de faire une dfense qui tienne la route. L'ide est la mme : on a beau vouloir la paix, a ne veut pas dire que les autres vont nous laisser tranquille. Il ne faut pas tre bisounours non plus.




> tu prend le programme de mlenchon a se ressemble beaucoup quand mme


Sauf que Mlenchon propose de le faire en se froissant avec ses voisins, car il veut rester dans l'UE tout en dsobissant aux traits europens. Il compte refaire les rgles de l'UE avec qui veut bien (plan A) ou dsobir purement et simplement si personne ne suit (plan B). C'est qui le plus crdible (et surtout le plus pacifique) dans ces conditions ?




> donc bon les ides c'est bien qu'elles sont connu de la plupart et qu'elles existent.
> Aprs en tant seul dans notre coin, avec une tl d'tat et un budget de l'arme plus que doubl, est-ce qu'on aura vraiement la chance de voir tout a?


- seul dans son coin : quitter l'UE et l'Euro, c'est sortir de 2 traits (TUE+TFUE). Quitter l'OTAN, c'est 1 trait. Il en reste plus de 6500 bi/multilatraux de souvenir. Je crois qu'on ne sera pas seul de sitt.
- tl d'tat : seul TF1 est renationalis, et qui plus est bas sur l'avis des spectateurs pour les programmes.

----------


## BenoitM

Fin du contrle sur le bio, il suffira de mettre une tiquette pour prouver que c'est du bio.
Fin des normes de scurits qui obligent les entreprises  fournir des casques et des chaussures de scurits.
Fin des contrles des abattoirs tout le monde sait que le respect de l'animal y est prsent
Fin des normes A++, a ennuie les constructeurs de devoir annoncer combien consomme une tv, un frigo, ...
Fini les normes de pollution a sert  rien.

Et on va faire des normes diffrentes pour quand le produit sera vendu en France, Allemagne, Belgique, Espagne, RU ca sera plus facile pour les entreprises  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

> Et tout le monde applaudi. le mec te vend la paix avec doublement du budget de l'arme et des armes nuclaire....


Ca s'appelle la force de dissuasion et c'est avant tout un argument de paix plutt qu'une arme destine  tre employe. En d'autres termes, a veut dire : "Ne venez pas nous faire chier sinon on vous marave la gueule". On apprend a au SN... Ca avait du bon parfois...

Asselineau n'a rien invent, cette politique a dbut en 45 et, d'aprs ce que tu dis, il propose de renforcer cela. Ce qui me semble cohrent avec sa proposition de stopper les guerres d'ingrence.

De plus, ce ne serait pas du luxe de donner un peu de thune aux forces armes et de l'ordre quand on voit l'tat du matos de certaines brigades... Par chez moi, un camion d'un corps arm s'est renvers tout seul sur la route. Suite  cet accident, audit du parc : 1/3 des vhicules ont t mis  l'amende... Voir aussi la grogne des policiers avec des locaux compltement vtustes.

Je ne suis pas spcialement pour des politiques scuritaires mais il y a quand mme des limites. C'est quand mme grave d'en arriver l surtout dans des contextes tendus comme en ce moment.




> mais tu prend le programme de mlenchon a se ressemble beaucoup quand mme


Pas trop non... Quelques points concordants ne font que a se ressemble beaucoup...




> Aprs en tant seul dans notre coin, avec une tl d'tat et un budget de l'arme plus que doubl, est-ce qu'on aura vraiement la chance de voir tout a?


Nous ne sommes pas seuls avec ou sans l'UE, on est dans dans de nombreuses organisations mondiales, on a sign normment de traits, etc...

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

Alors pour la question de l'arme, pour vous avoir une grosse arme a sert  dissuader les autres de nous attaquer. Ok trs bien. Du coup a pose quelque questions :

1) On cherche  dissuader qui?

2) Quand on a dj l'arsenal suffisant pour faire peter la terre 2 fois, est-il necessaire de s'armer pour la faire pter 4 fois?

3) Dans le monde actuelle, existe t-il des pays ayant une grosse arme n'ayant pas pour but de peter la gueule aux autres ?

Allez petit exercice de verification pour voir a. petit googlage et hop premier lien : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...ses_militaires

1: Etats-uni, c'est bien connu, si les tats-unis est le pays le plus en guerre au monde c'est juste par souci d'apporter la dmocratie (aucune sur leur territoire

2: Chine ( j'ai saut l'europe parce que  pas un pays pour moi) Alors la Chine n'est certe pas en guerre  l'exterieur de son territoire nanmoins, l'arme a bien servi au Tibet, o a t violent + la core du nord (les gens qui s'enfui de la core du nord sont accueilli par des balles dans la gueule + les ouighours (situation tendu car peuple ne souhaitant pas se laisser assimiler comme les tibtains + frontire afghanistan (utile d'expliquer)+ pression militaire en en mer de Chine (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confli...C3%A9ridionale) Bref que du pacifisme en barre

3 France: 10 guerres pendant la 5me rpublique et encore a ne compte pas les actions en cote d'ivoire ou autre. (pas une sur notre territoire)

4) Royaume uni : 20 guerres depuis 1960 ( les malouines et l'irlande sur le territoire)

5)Russie (tchtchnie, ukraine, syrie, georgie et j'en passe)

6) Japon. ah l d'accord, en mme temps ils ont pas le droit de peter la gueule aux autres depuis qu'ils ont battu le record du monde de gnocide en faisant 100000 morts en un jour  Nankin

7) Allemagne : pareil pas le droit depuis la dernire fois o ils ont eu l'arme la plus puissante du monde

8)Arabie Saoudite : en train d'eradiquer le Yemen, mais on s'en branle

9) Italie : eux je sais pas honntement. mais un peu comme les autres pays europen j'imagine

10)Inde : en guerre contre le pakistan

11) Brsil : l je sais pas, peut etre que c'est juste un gros pays.

Bon ya bien un pays pas trop belliqueux non ? regardons la suisse

42) la Suisse : je regarde en pourcent du PIB, ils sont plus loin que la centime place..... 


Moi je sais pas mais j'en tire la conclusion suivante : plus t'as d'armes, plus t'as envie de peter la gueule aux autres. 
Aprs je me trompe peut tre mais bon si on fait quelques verifications ya de quoi se gratter la tte non?

----------


## TallyHo

Tu es en train de tout mlanger... Dfense, gopolitique et aide aux allis. Asselineau propose d'arrter les guerres lies  la gopolitique et aux allis en ramenant nos troupes engages  l'extrieur et en n'adhrant plus  aucun bloc militaire comme tu l'as rappel. Donc si c'est la guerre qui te tracasse, je dirais qu'il est ton candidat car il renoue avec la fonction premire de l'arme franaise qui est la dfense du territoire et de prserver la paix.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

Ouais mais ce que tu dis ne colle pas avec l'augmentation du budget de l'arme,  quoi a sert d'avoir encore plus d'arme si c'est juste pour se dfendre?
Pour se dfendre de qui dj? 

c'est pas absurde dans un sens non?

Asselineau il peut dire ce qu'il veut si il est si bon analyste il devrait le savoir que l'escalade de l'armement n'amne que la guerre, on a dj pas mal d'histoire derrire nous pour le savoir. 
Alors soit il vous prend pour des pipes, soit il est moins inteligent qu'il ne le prtend.

----------


## Ryu2000

L'arme franaise  t dmont en partie, elle n'est plus autonome, aujourd'hui ce n'est plus qu'un soutient pour l'arme amricaine...
Il y a un gros manque de budget.
De toute faon la guerre arrive, elle est quasiment invitable, donc autant tre prs... (on ne cherche pas la guerre)

 chaque grande crise conomique il y a une guerre mondiale pour relancer l'conomie.
On est toujours dans la crise de 2007/2008, elle empire depuis bientt 10 ans.
Un jour a crashera pour de vrai.

----------


## TallyHo

> c'est pas absurde dans un sens non?


Ca l'est parce que tu choisis de te focaliser que sur un aspect du problme... Il me semble avoir parl de vtust du matriel...

Mais si c'est vraiment la guerre chez les autres qui te proccupe, dj sortir de l'OTAN est une tape. Et non, on ne sera pas seul et on nous ne tirera pas dessus si on le fait. Je te rappelle quand mme qu'on n'tait pas dans l'OTAN il n'y a pas si longtemps. Merci  Sarko pour y tre retourn...

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> L'arme franaise  t dmont en partie, elle n'est plus autonome, aujourd'hui ce n'est plus qu'un soutient pour l'arme amricaine...
> Il y a un gros manque de budget.
> De toute faon la guerre arrive, elle est quasiment invitable, donc autant tre prs... (on ne cherche pas la guerre)
> 
>  chaque grande crise conomique il y a une guerre mondiale pour relancer l'conomie.
> On est toujours dans la crise de 2007/2008, elle empire depuis bientt 10 ans.
> Un jour a crashera pour de vrai.


Mais la guerre contre qui? Qui nous menace?

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> Ca l'est parce que tu choisis de te focaliser que sur un aspect du problme... Il me semble avoir parl de vtust du matriel...
> 
> Mais si c'est vraiment la guerre chez les autres qui te proccupe, dj sortir de l'OTAN est une tape. Et non, on ne sera pas seul et on nous ne tirera pas dessus si on le fait. Je te rappelle quand mme qu'on n'tait pas dans l'OTAN il n'y a pas si longtemps. Merci  Sarko pour y tre retourn...


On parle de la guerre chez nous, puisque vous avez pour projet d'avoir une arme de dfense exclusivement il me semble...

Cela dis sur la sortie de l'OTAN on est d'accord, arreter de faire la guerre ailleurs je suis d'accord. Ce que je comprend pas c'est ce DOUBLEMENt du budget de l'arme, c'est pas juste mettre un coup de polish pour remplacer les vehicules, c'est 100% de plus de budget militaire. Quand on sait que ce qui coute cher c'est les operations extrieur,  quoi sert de DOUBLER le budget de l'arme, si en plus on souhaite rester chez nous ?

Je rappelle qu'on est dj le 5me plus gros budget mondial.

----------


## halaster08

> De toute faon la guerre arrive, elle est quasiment invitable, donc autant tre prs...


Perso si guerre il devait y avoir je prfre tre loin ou au pire prt mais certainement pas prs.





> Ouais mais ce que tu dis ne colle pas avec l'augmentation du budget de l'arme,  quoi a sert d'avoir encore plus d'arme si c'est juste pour se dfendre?


Ayant des amis militaires, je peux te dire que c'est pas pour avoir plus d'arme mais juste maintenir en tat celle d'aujourd'hui, depuis plusieurs quinqunat le budget est en baisse et l'entretien du matriel et des infrastructures n'est pas fait correctement, je suis d'accord que c'est normalement pas une priorit (par rapport a l'ducation par exemple) mais il y a quand mme un minimum de budget ncessaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais la guerre contre qui? Qui nous menace?


Ben a on ne sait pas...

a peut tre au Moyen Orient :
Apparemment le projet c'tait de virer les chefs d'tats qui rsistent  l'empire amricain (Irak, Syrie, Liban, Libye, Somalie, Soudan, Iran).
 la place des terroristes prennent le pouvoir.

Mais a peut tre totalement autre chose.
Les USA ont essay de lancer la guerre plusieurs fois (si Hillary tait au pouvoir ce serait guerre assur avant 2022), mais  chaque fois la Russie a calm la situation.
Il est probable que la 3ieme guerre mondiale soit relativement proche (a ne devrait pas mettre 50 ans  arriver).

 moins qu'on trouve une solution pour sauver l'conomie.

----------


## TallyHo

> puisque vous avez pour projet d'avoir une arme de dfense exclusivement il me semble...


Je n'ai aucun projet, Asselineau oui... Merci de ne pas me faire adhrer  un candidat uniquement parce que je discute d'un point de son programme.




> Ce que je comprend pas c'est ce DOUBLEMENt du budget de l'arme, c'est pas juste mettre un coup de polish pour remplacer les vehicules, c'est 100% de plus de budget militaire.


As tu envie de comprendre ? L est la question... Va discuter avec les militaires et regarde l'tat du parc. Halaster t'en donne encore un tmoignage au-dessus.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

Je voulais juste mettre le doigt sur un point absurde de ce programme, qui est quand mme un des 7 premiers points fondateur de ce programme.
Selon votre logique si on est pacifique il faut augmenter les budgets militaire et si on est belliqueux il faut aussi augmenter les budgets. On est donc  augmenter les budgets sans limite. C'est compltement absurde. Pour le materiel  remplacer j'imagine qu'on doit faire suffisamment dconomie en arrtant les OPEX, en se dsengageant des combats dans lesquels on est engag, pour pouvoir le remplacer ou le recycler vu qu'on en aura moins besoin. 

Et A priori personne ne sait qui nous en veut exactement,  part ventuellement Daech, mais bon ils ont pas prvu de nous attaquer frontalement.

Et bien sur cela soulve la question du pourquoi Asselineau veut faire cela, mais honntement j'en sais rien.

----------


## TallyHo

Quand tu fais un projet, tu ne raisonnes pas dans l'immdiat mais en prenant des assurances et avec un plan 3-6-9-12.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais la guerre contre qui? Qui nous menace?


Actuellement, le plus gros risque de guerre vient de la Russie. Les USA taient, jusqu' l'lection de Trump notre meilleur rempart contre la Russie, et le meilleur rempart de l'Asie contre la Chine.
Trump a pour objectif de recentrer son pays sur lui-mme. Les Russes et les Chinois ne vont pas mettre longtemps  en profiter. 
Dj, la politique moins va-t-en-guerre d'Obama avait libr les vellits de Poutine (intervention en Ukraine et occupation de la Crime, puis intervention en Syrie pour dtruire la rbellion et sauver les miches de son pote dictateur Assad). 

Notre meilleure chance, actuellement, est de faire ragir l'UE pour qu'elle se donne les moyens d'tre une force d'opposition face aux russes.

Alors, mme que l'UE a le plus besoin d'tre unie, certains guignols veulent la quitter, voire esprer sa destruction. Ce qu'il faut aujourd'hui, c'est renforc l'unit europenne, et lancer en urgence un plan de dfense de l'UE. 

Le risque d'une troisime guerre mondiale est trs fort aujourd'hui, justement parce que les pays se referment sur eux-mmes.

----------


## Ryu2000

Actuellement le plus gros risque de guerre c'est les USA*, qui interviennent partout pour semer le chaos et mettre en place des dictatures et des terroristes.
Mais grce  la Russie et  la Chine, on a encore espoir de rester dans un monde multipolaire au lieu d'tre dans un monde soumis aux USA, dans un monde horrible de gouvernement mondial, comme en rve les types comme Jacques Attali...

* : Avec Trump a c'est bien calm, parce qu'il est pas interventionniste  fond comme l'taient Bush/Obama/Hillary Clinton.
Mais bon il ne dirige pas tout non plus, il y a plein de pouvoirs aux USA.

Vous pouvez regardez  chaque fois que les USA interviennent quelque part c'est 1000 fois pire aprs. (Irak, Afghanistan, Libye, etc)

----------


## TallyHo

> Actuellement, le plus gros risque de guerre vient de la Russie. Les USA taient, jusqu' l'lection de Trump notre meilleur rempart contre la Russie, et le meilleur rempart de l'Asie contre la Chine.


En fait, les chars russes sont dj aux portes de Paris...  ::roll:: 

Comme d'habitude, amricanisme primaire en foutant tout sur le dos de Poutine. Comme si il n'y avait que lui qui faisait de la gopolotique ou qui va guerroyer. Les USA que tu affectionnes tant sont champions du monde dans ce domaine.

D'ailleurs, si les USA taient aussi altruistes que a en se plaant comme rempart, a se saurait. Je dirais plutt que c'est l'Europe qui leur sert de rempart...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Actuellement, le plus gros risque de guerre vient de la Russie. Les USA taient, jusqu' l'lection de Trump notre meilleur rempart contre la Russie, et le meilleur rempart de l'Asie contre la Chine.
> Trump a pour objectif de recentrer son pays sur lui-mme. Les Russes et les Chinois ne vont pas mettre longtemps  en profiter. 
> Dj, la politique moins va-t-en-guerre d'Obama avait libr les vellits de Poutine (intervention en Ukraine et occupation de la Crime, puis intervention en Syrie pour dtruire la rbellion et sauver les miches de son pote dictateur Assad).


J'ai envie de pouffer.
On bombarde le Mali et la Lybie, on envoie les mercenaires d'Al-Qada d'Al-Nosra de Lybie en Syrie, on fourni des armes aux extrmistes modrs syriens, Daech assassine nos concitoyens par centaines, etc etc.. mais le plus grand risque de guerre, c'est la Russie ? 
On croirait entendre un amricain qui au lendemain de Pearl Harbor, alors que le Japon et l'Allemagne viennent de dclarer la guerre, dclarerait que le plus grand danger que court le pays est une invasion des britanniques via le Canada.

Il n'y a pas de *risque* de 3me guerre mondiale, nous sommes en plein dedans.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'y a pas de *risque* de 3me guerre mondiale, nous sommes en plein dedans.


Il faut peut tre y aller mollo quand mme...
Je vous assure que nous ne sommes pas dans la 3ime guerre mondiale, quand on y sera, si on y sera, on le saura.

Alors d'accord l'ensemble : USA, UE, Isral, Qatar, Arabie Saoudite, finance, forme, arme les terroristes pour tenter de faire tomber des partis lgitimement en place.
Ce qui provoque un chaos sans nom, comme on a pu le constater en Libye.
Mais ce n'est pas une vraie guerre.
C'est dtourn.

En plus leur plan ne fonctionne plus, la Syrie a reu de l'aide de la Russie, de l'Iran et mme de la Turquie je crois, et ils font bien reculer le terrorisme.
La Syrie va tenir.
On ne sait pas encore quelle sera la suite.

===
C'est marrant entendre "nous sommes en guerre" a rappelle les discours de Valls et d'Hollande ^^

----------


## Grogro

> Cela dis sur la sortie de l'OTAN on est d'accord, arreter de faire la guerre ailleurs je suis d'accord. Ce que je comprend pas c'est ce DOUBLEMENt du budget de l'arme, c'est pas juste mettre un coup de polish pour remplacer les vehicules, c'est 100% de plus de budget militaire. Quand on sait que ce qui coute cher c'est les operations extrieur,  quoi sert de DOUBLER le budget de l'arme, si en plus on souhaite rester chez nous ?
> 
> Je rappelle qu'on est dj le 5me plus gros budget mondial.


Sixime loi d'Augustine. C'est une problmatique critique pour toutes les armes du monde,  commencer par les USA. Voir les surcots et retards dlirants du programme F35. Il faut savoir que le cot des infrastructures et de l'armement explose d'anne en anne, alors que le format des armes est sans cesse rduit. L'arme franaise a t ronge au del de l'os depuis 1989, jusqu' ce que Le Drian n'y mette le hol. Ce sont nos capacits de projection qui sont en jeu.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

Interessant cette loi, j'ai regard un peu. Si j'ai bien compris d'ici 30 ans on sera mme plus capable de nous payer un avion de combat.
Aprs j'imagine ( et j'espere surtout) que cette loi n'implique pas une croissance constante de ces cot matriel. Il doit bien y avoir une fin  tout a.

----------


## TallyHo

> Il doit bien y avoir une fin  tout a.


Quand Le Sauveur sera de retour...

Malheureusement, la guerre et les envies de domination des "puissants" ont toujours exist. A ce niveau l, il n'y a que l'Arche d'Alliance qui peut nous sauver en rasant tous les mchants comme dans le film  ::):

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

a c'est la loi 16 il me semble.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Augustine%27s_laws (en)

La 6e est "A hungry dog hunts best. A hungrier dog hunts even better.", mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec le sujet.

----------


## pmithrandir

Bonjour,

J'ai recu ca ce matin de la part de l'UPR. avantge ultime d'etre  l'tranger, on se fait spammer par tous les partis politiques en ce moment.

Perso, j'ai pas tout lu, trop chiant...
J'ai saut au 73 milliards d'economies... histoire de rigoler devant ce chiffer impressionant.

Et j'ai vu du bon bashing de l'europe... 38 milliards qui viennent de la suppression des normes europenns, toutes sclrates... peu importe que la plupart sont les mme en France, ou serait les mmes... Peu importe que la plupart soit en fait pour protger le client final de malversation ou de mauvaise surirpse... on s'en fout... Les normes, c'ets le MALLLLLLLL...

Aprs, j'ai tint radio asselinault et j'ai repris une journe normale...






> Chers compatriotes de ltranger,
> 
> 
> 
> Nous vivons une priode o les peuples ont dcid de ne plus suivre les injonctions de ceux qui les ont tromps pendant trop longtemps. Aprs la victoire du Brexit, llection de Donald Trump contredisant tous les sondages, ou encore le renvoi de Matteo Renzi, cest au tour des Franais,  leur manire, de faire leur rvolution par les urnes.
> 
> Coincs dans un bloc europen dont les dirigeants, non-lus, prennent lessentiel des dcisions  notre place dans tous les domaines stratgiques, nous voyons les lections nationales tre vides de leur sens. Que lon vote  droite ou que lon vote  gauche, ce sont les mmes politiques qui sont imposes par les traits europens (TUE et TFUE). 
> Le programme de lUE pour 2017 : les Grandes Orientations de politique conomique (GOP) de la Commission europenne
> 
> ...

----------


## TallyHo

En gros, tu lui reproches de grossir le trait... Les autres sont ils si diffrents ?

Pour les normes, ce n'est ni blanc ni noir, tu en as effectivement qui sont ncessaires (UE ou pas d'ailleurs, on en a eu des communes sans l'UE). Et d'autres qui servent effectivement  servir des intrts.

Par exemple, c'est le cas des catalogues de crales pour imposer des varits plus "productives", il n'y a aucun critre nutritif ou de sant ici. Bien au contraire, pour le bl, ce sont des varits souvent trs charges en gluten pour faciliter le travail de la pte puisque c'est cette protine qui sert  la panification. Et aprs on s'tonne qu'il y ait de plus en plus d'intolrants... Tu m'tonnes, si tu les charges  mort de gluten, il y a un moment o le corps ragit...

----------


## Ryu2000

> des catalogues de crales pour imposer des varits plus "productives"


Alors c'est scandaleux sur tellement de niveaux !
Les semences de varits traditionnelles ne peuvent plus tre commercialises

Des milliers et des milliers de varits vont disparatre  cause de ce genre de loi...
Ce sont les lobbys de l'industrie agro alimentaire qui ont corrompu les types de l'UE.
L'UE simplifie le boulot des lobbys.

Du coup il n'y aura plus aucune diversit.
Toutes les plantes seront les mmes.
Je crois qu'avec cette loi, les agriculteurs ne peuvent plus produire leur propre semence, ils sont oblig d'acheter des graines sur catalogue (qui sont souvent strile, pour forcer l'agriculteur  en racheter chaque anne), et comme l'industrie qui vend les graines est la mme qui vend de l'engrais, des insecticides, des fongicides, des additifs, etc, ils s'arrangent pour faire des plantes faibles qui ncessitent l'utilisation de produit.

Alors qu'il faudrait faire exactement l'inverse, pousser les producteurs  faire leur propre semence, comme a les plantes seraient adapt aux conditions, elles seraient plus forte de gnration en gnration.

Toutes les dcisions de l'UE vont dans lintrt des multinationales et jamais dans lintrt de l'UE.
Alors les milliardaires sont bien, ils peuvent dlocaliser leur usines en Polarde et Hongrie, ils peuvent payer leurs impts en Irlande, au Luxembourg ou dans un autre paradis fiscal de l'UE.
L'UE est positif pour l'Amrique qui grce aux traits transatlantique va pouvoir augmenter encore plus leur vente en UE...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai recu ca ce matin de la part de l'UPR. avantge ultime d'etre  l'tranger, on se fait spammer par tous les partis politiques en ce moment.


Je suis au Japon, mais j'ai rien reu.




> Perso, j'ai pas tout lu, trop chiant...
> J'ai saut au 73 milliards d'economies... histoire de rigoler devant ce chiffer impressionant.
> 
> Et j'ai vu du bon bashing de l'europe... 38 milliards qui viennent de la suppression des normes europenns, toutes sclrates... peu importe que la plupart sont les mme en France, ou serait les mmes... Peu importe que la plupart soit en fait pour protger le client final de malversation ou de mauvaise surirpse... on s'en fout... Les normes, c'ets le MALLLLLLLL...


Par rapport  ce que j'ai l'habitude de lire/entendre, c'est plutt toi qui grossit le trait. Je serais curieux d'avoir le fameux lien vers plus d'informations, dire d'aller vrifier que ces affirmations absolues sont bien celles de l'UPR et non tes propres interprtations biaises.

----------


## pmithrandir

Du Asselinault dans le texte  ::): 

Enjoy

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Oui, ben c'est bien ce que je disais, c'est toi qui grossit le trait. Vu que je n'ai rien entendu d'aussi diabolisant que ce que tu cris. Cela dit, a n'explique pas les 73 milliards, seulement une partie. C'est a le lien d'information donn dans le mail ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Oui, ben c'est bien ce que je disais, c'est toi qui grossit le trait. Vu que je n'ai rien entendu d'aussi diabolisant que ce que tu cris. Cela dit, a n'explique pas les 73 milliards, seulement une partie. C'est a le lien d'information donn dans le mail ?


Dans le mail, on te redirige vers cette playlist... https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...aL7O-rVacXl-xp sur la position 39
Les 3 premires videos sont : 
39 - Asselineau 2017 - Des suppressions pour un gain de 4,4 milliards d'Euros par an
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...aL7O-rVacXl-xp
40 - Asselineau 2017 - Un gain de 52,3 milliards d'Euros par an en sortant de l'UE


41 - Asselineau 2017 - 20 milliards d'Euro par contrle des mouvements de capitaux 




Au passage, avec mes multiples essais, on est entre 50 et 135 vues sur ces videos... je pense qu'on est sauf  ::):

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...J'ai recu ca ce matin de la part de l'UPR. avantge ultime d'etre  l'tranger, on se fait spammer par tous les partis politiques en ce moment...


Cest encore un dtail, comme crirait "Matthieu Vergne" , mais il y a dj longtemps que les "gros candidats" (puisquil y a des "petits candidats") ont commenc  spammer les Franais inscrit sur ces listes. Je trouve et le spam de ces listes et cette diffrence tout simplement scandaleux et un peu plus curant.

Edit: Pourquoi les "gros" n'ont-ils pas attendu eux aussi le dbut officiel de la campagne ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Dans le mail, on te redirige vers cette playlist... https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...aL7O-rVacXl-xp sur la position 39


Il y a un truc bizarre... Pourquoi l'UPR redirigerait sur une playlist qui n'est pas la sienne mais celle d'un certain Stef2892 alors qu'elle dispose de sa propre chaine : https://www.youtube.com/user/UPRdiffusion/videos ?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Ce n'est pas forcment bizarre, vu que l'initiative de dcoupage a avant tout t faite par un individu en dehors du circuit UPR, il est donc tout  fait concevable que celui ayant envoy le mail ait encore le premier lien.

Pour ce qui est des trois vidos, du coup on a la somme totale, mais cela ne fait que confirmer que l'interprtation que tu donnes t'est tout  fait personnelle.

Quant au nombre de vues, ces petites vidos sont des dcoupe du programme complet prsent ici et qui totalise plus de 183k vues. Libre  toi d'interprter cela comme tu veux.

----------


## Gunny

> Cest encore un dtail, comme crirait "Matthieu Vergne" , mais il y a dj longtemps que les "gros candidats" (puisquil y a des "petits candidats") ont commenc  spammer les Franais inscrit sur ces listes. Je trouve et le spam de ces listes et cette diffrence tout simplement scandaleux et un peu plus curant.
> 
> Edit: Pourquoi les "gros" n'ont-ils pas attendu eux aussi le dbut officiel de la campagne ?


On s'est fait spammer jusqu'aux primaires de LR/PS... C'est clairement abus.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quant au nombre de vues, ces petites vidos sont des dcoupe du programme complet prsent ici et qui totalise plus de 183k vues. Libre  toi d'interprter cela comme tu veux.


Je linterprte, pour ma part comme un gros 0.5% des voix au premier tour... 

J'aime bien l'affiche d'Asselineau. "Suivez votre intuition" ! He ben, mon intuition me dit de fuir ce guignol !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Asselineau est pass chez Bourdin, o l on a pu voir les limites du candidat, notamment au niveau de sa soi-disant connaissance des traits et de la constitution. Je trouve que pendant 45 minutes Bourdin a fort bien fait son boulot en poussant Asselineau dans ses retranchements sans faire de la pure polmique comme j'ai l'habitude de le voir.




Voil le genre d'changes que je voulais voir. J'espre qu'on en verra d'autres avant le premier tour.

----------


## TallyHo

J'ai entendu cette interview... C'est un peu facile de piger les gens comme a. On pourrait poser des questions  n'importe quelle personne qui touche  des dossiers volumineux et elle ne pourrait pas se souvenir de tout non plus. Un avocat relit son Code, un mdecin relit le Vidal, etc... Ca n'en fait pas des "limits". Par contre, ce serait bien que Bourdin soit aussi pointilleux avec les autres invits sur leurs affirmations et leurs chiffres qui sortent d'un chapeau parfois. Quoique ce n'est pas non plus le pire comme interviewer...

----------


## Ryu2000

> l on a pu voir les limites du candidat, notamment au niveau de sa soi-disant connaissance des traits et de la constitution.


Il connait trs bien les articles de la constitution qui l'intresse.
Celui qui connait les traits par cur est une personne forte en mmorisation, pas en politique.
a ne sert  rien de connaitre tous les articles par cur, c'est juste sympa d'avoir la rfrence correct d'un article quand on veut tre prcis.

J'ai vu une autre vido d'Asselineau bien sympa :



Parce que a commence par "un tat n'a pas le droit de faire ce que vient de faire Donald Trump"  13 secondes.
Aprs direct : "Trump est le Tsipras Amricain".
Rien que dans la premire minute il y a dj tellement de bon points.

----------


## BenoitM

Trump et Tsipras?

Pas sur qu'ils aiment la comparaison  ::): 

C'est pas parce qu'il y a "radicale" ou "extrme" dans leurs ides qu'elles sont comparable  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas sur qu'ils aiment la comparaison


tre comme Tsipras dans le contexte, a veut dire tre lu, puis faire exactement l'inverse de ses promesses de campagne.
C'est le gars qu'arrive, qui faire croire qu'il est trs diffrent des autres et une fois en place il fait exactement comme les autres...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> J'ai entendu cette interview... C'est un peu facile de piger les gens comme a. On pourrait poser des questions  n'importe quelle personne qui touche  des dossiers volumineux et elle ne pourrait pas se souvenir de tout non plus. Un avocat relit son Code, un mdecin relit le Vidal, etc... Ca n'en fait pas des "limits". Par contre, ce serait bien que Bourdin soit aussi pointilleux avec les autres invits sur leurs affirmations et leurs chiffres qui sortent d'un chapeau parfois. Quoique ce n'est pas non plus le pire comme interviewer...


Je ne dis pas le contraire, mais quelqu'un qui se vante de connatre les traits doit au moins pouvoir fournir une rponse approximative, comme donner le titre o se trouve l'article. Ces documents sont structurs, les articles ne sont pas dans un ordre alatoire. Or entre 10 et 17, c'est quand mme assez gros, et aprs il s'est content de ne pas rpondre. C'est bien de connatre les traits qui nous concerne le plus, mais sans la vision d'ensemble on n'est pas  l'abri d'autres articles qui instaureraient des exceptions qui mettraient  mal l'argumentaire gnral.

Comme il le dit lui-mme, l'article 5 de la constitution stipule que "Le Prsident de la Rpublique veille au respect de la Constitution" et que pour se faire il faut bien qu'il la connaisse. Ne pas savoir que la constitution interdit le peine de mort, pour moi c'est une faute. J'aurais attendu une rponse du style "Ah oui, c'est vrai, il y a a aussi. C'est un alina de je ne sais plus quel article." ou un truc du genre, plutt qu'un "Il y a vraiment un article l dessus ?".

----------


## TallyHo

Tu tombes dans le pige de Bourdin qui veut prouver qu'il est incomptent... On peut penser ce qu'on veut de FA mais il est surement mieux inform que tous les candidats sur ces questions, dj si ce n'est parce qu'il a une exprience pratique aux Finances et que ce n'est pas un politicien carririste qui n'a que le baratin comme exprience.

Par exemple quand Le Pen te sort des normits sur le cot d'un travailleur tranger, l oui c'est une faute, je dirais mme une manipulation. Et c'est l que je critique Bourdin qui relve  peine. J'aurais aussi pu parler de l'interview de Mlenchon o l c'est carrment Bourdin qui lui donne le chiffre pour qu'il continue son argumentation...

Objectivement, il a fait une diffrence de traitement.

----------


## omen999

Accident de zappette hier soir : je tombe sur les 10 dernires minutes de la prestation de Franois ASSELINEAU sur TF1,
prestation qui  m'a donn envie de lire son programme. (le combo prsidentiel-lgislatif 35 pages 198 propositions)

Sur la forme ce document - manifestement crit  plusieurs mains - confirme la proccupation premire de FA centre
sur l'administration et les finances publiques ce qui donne  son programme un ct un peu catalogue quand il se sent
oblig de donner son point de vue dans des domaines qui ne relvent manifestement pas de son expertise personnelle.

On retrouve ce rituel de communication chez tous ceux qui ne se limitent pas  la candidature de "tmoignage".

Sur le fond, sa solution est celle du "_back to the sixties_" - beaucoup plus que sa rfrence historique au CNR -
et plus prcisment de la priode faste du gaullisme triomphant des annes 1963-1968, celles du plein emploi,
de mes premires culottes courtes, des plans quinquennaux, du plan Calcul et du prix uniforme de la baguette
sur tout le territoire franais. Si on ajoute une adhsion  un courant de pense qui avait un peu disparu des crans
radars dans les annes 80/90  savoir l'antiamricanisme non communiste, on obtient un attelage tir par la nostalgie
ce qui n'est pas ncessairement pjoratif. 

Des gnrations de souverains ont rv de reproduire le sicle d'or des Antonins avec des fortunes diverses, il n'y a
donc pas de raison objective de disqualifier FA sur cette seule constatation.

Maintenant, rintroduire un mode de gestion tatique inspir d'un modle vieux d'un demi-sicle dans le contexte international,
conomique, sociologique, culturel et religieux de 2017 suppose pour le moins quelques amnagements voire innovations.

FA en a manifestement conscience puisqu'il propose des mesures rellement nouvelles et intressantes sur un certain
nombre de points mais le vrai test est celui de la cohrence entre les lments de l'ensemble et l c'est pas gagn.

2 exemples :

1- le choix de certaines des entreprises  nationaliser laisse perplexe (prop #58) tout particulirement TF1 alors qu'il
existe dj un groupe national France Tlvisions dont l'Etat est actionnaire  100%.
(rglement de compte, nostalgie de la mire de l'ORTF en noir et blanc ou de Catherine Langeais  ::mrgreen::  ?)

2- tout un ensemble de mesures vise clairement  revenir sur les effets les plus importants et les plus pervers de la
dcentralisation de 1982 (cf #133 sur les pouvoirs en matire d'urbanisme) sauf que s'il est relativement "simple" de
rduire le millefeuille administratif des lus, pas un mot en revanche sur le sort pratique de la FPT. Je rappelle que celle-ci,
alimente par le clientlisme des lus locaux, est passe d'environ un million d'actifs en 1980  1,90 million en 2015 en ce
non compris la nbuleuse des contractuels alors que la population n'augmentait que de 22% dans le mme temps 
(et je ne parle pas des investissements somptuaires ou foireux des collectivits locales dnoncs rgulirement par la cour des comptes).

Quand on se veut le fils adoptif de Richelieu et de Colbert, il serait bon d'tre plus convaincant sur les moyens  mettre
en oeuvre pour mettre fin aux fodalits  une poque o les municipalits s'arrogent le droit de rguler l'accs  leur territoire 
comme  la grande poque des places fortes de l'Edit de Nantes.

----------


## TallyHo

TF1 parce que c'est la 1re chaine, je ne parle pas de l'audimat mais du numro d'ordre. Aprs je pense aussi qu'il y a une histoire de "rglement de compte" par rapport  ce que TF1 reprsente et/ou dfend et/ou  son attribution. D'ailleurs ce n'est pas le premier  attaquer TF1 mais c'est effectivement un peu futile. Par contre, je suis pour nationaliser les nergies. Je pense que des secteurs aussi stratgiques devraient tre chapeauts par l'Etat.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Tu tombes dans le pige de Bourdin qui veut prouver qu'il est incomptent...


Non, je ne tombe pas dedans, c'est une part de son job. Un journaliste n'est pas l pour se contenter de poser les questions qui arrangent l'interview, mais aussi pour creuser. Par ailleurs, c'est loin d'tre suffisant pour prouver qu'il est incomptent, il ne faut pas confondre de simples limites (tout le monde en a, mme les meilleurs) avec de l'incomptence. Pour avoir fait ma thse sur l'expertise, je serais un parfait idiot de juger de la comptence gnrale de quelqu'un sur une telle interview. Il n'en reste pas moins qu'il est intressant de voir o se situent les limites d'Asselineau, lui qui affirme toujours connatre ses dossiers.

L'ide d'un entretien d'embauche, je la trouve tout  fait pertinente, et les questions sur les articles et traits sont les pendants de nos valuations techniques de nos entretiens  nous. Et comme je l'ai dj dit sur un autre sujet, les valuations techniques sont bien pour jauger la capacit du candidat  mener un projet. Ce n'est pas la connaissance pointue du sujet qui prime, mais le fait qu'il sache se dpatouiller en se focalisant sur ce qui importe. Le perfectionnisme d'Asselineau l'aura fait rester dans ses retranchements pour viter de dire des btises, plutt que d'tre approximatif pour montrer qu'il n'est pas totalement ignare non plus.

----------


## Grogro

> TF1 parce que c'est la 1re chaine, je ne parle pas de l'audimat mais du numro d'ordre. Aprs je pense aussi qu'il y a une histoire de "rglement de compte" par rapport  ce que TF1 reprsente et/ou dfend et/ou  son attribution. D'ailleurs ce n'est pas le premier  attaquer TF1 mais c'est effectivement un peu futile. Par contre, je suis pour nationaliser les nergies. Je pense que des secteurs aussi stratgiques devraient tre chapeauts par l'Etat.


La privatisation de TF1 en 86 fut aussi maille de conflits dintrt et a toujours t douteuse. De mmoire, TF1 bnficie d'une "dlgation de service public". Autre lment : pour les politiques qui attaquent TF1, il y a aussi souvent la volont de briser un instrument cl d'abrutissement des masses (le "temps de cerveau disponible"). Tout le monde n'accepte pas le culte de la stupidit crasse de la "premire chane franaise".

----------


## Marco46

> Il n'en reste pas moins qu'il est intressant de voir o se situent les limites d'Asselineau, lui qui affirme toujours connatre ses dossiers.


Que penser des hommes politiques infoutus de donner le prix d'une baguette de pain ou d'une viennoiserie ?

Ou pire, ces hommes politiques (gnralement de droite) qui sont incapables d'pargner avec 10KE nets par mois (voire plus) et qui nous expliquent qu'ils sauront grer l'tat ?

Je suis pas un grand fan d'Asselineau, mais chercher  montrer ses limites en l'attaquant sur le fait qu'il ne connaissance pas par coeur l'article X de la constitution europenne quand on voit les trons qu'on se tape  ct de a c'est vraiment du gros foutage de gueule.

----------


## TallyHo

> La privatisation de TF1 en 86 fut aussi maille de conflits dintrt et a toujours t douteuse. De mmoire, TF1 bnficie d'une "dlgation de service public". Autre lment : pour les politiques qui attaquent TF1, il y a aussi souvent la volont de briser un instrument cl d'abrutissement des masses (le "temps de cerveau disponible"). Tout le monde n'accepte pas le culte de la stupidit crasse de la "premire chane franaise".


Je ne voulais pas dvier le sujet sur TF1 mais c'est exactement a. Aprs est ce que c'est d'un grand intrt  dpenser de l'nergie pour nationaliser TF1... ?




> Que penser des hommes politiques infoutus de donner le prix d'une baguette de pain ou d'une viennoiserie ?


Voila exactement, a entre aussi dans les questions piges et inutiles qui ne prouvent rien. J'ai trouv aussi con le coup du prix du pain au chocolat avec je ne sais plus qui, a ne rime  rien, c'est du journalisme mdiocre du buzz. Et encore Bourdin a va  peu prs mais tu as d'autres "journalistes", a vole bas...

----------


## Ryu2000

Hey, ce serait pas une conversation que vous avez eu ici par hasard ?
Franois Asselineau accuse le premier prsident de la Commission europenne, Walter Hallstein, davoir t "un juriste envoy par Adolf Hitler"

C'est l'histoire du juriste qui a accompagn Hitler venir dire salut  Mussolini et il a particip  la rdaction d'un texte  propos de l'Europe ?
Il me semble que j'ai entendu Asselineau de parler de a une fois.

----------


## BenoitM

Ca fait pas la 25x que tu en parles et qu'on en dbat?  ::weird:: 
et a premire vue ton lien raconte ce qu'on a dit et redit

----------


## Ryu2000

Non.

----------


## ManusDei

Nan, c'est avec deuche qu'on a eu cette discussion.
L'article semble pas mal se moquer d'Asselineau au passage, et oui il dit ce qu'on a dit et redit plusieurs fois.

----------


## BenoitM

> Nan, c'est avec deuche qu'on a eu cette discussion.
> L'article semble pas mal se moquer d'Asselineau au passage, et oui il dit ce qu'on a dit et redit plusieurs fois.


Pas envie de chercher mais je suis sur qu'on en a parler avec lui aussi  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai pas souvenir d'avoir ragit.
Dans ce topic vous avez du en parler, j'ai survol de loin.

Au final, je crois que vous avez dit un truc du genre "ouais il a boss avec les nazis, mais c'tait par dfaut, il tait l avant, c'est devenu nazi, il a continu, mais on a pas de preuve qu'il tait  fond dans ce dlire allemand".

----------


## TallyHo

> Pas envie de chercher mais je suis sur qu'on en a parler avec lui aussi


Tu ne cherches pas  confirmer l'information mais tu affirmes nanmoins que c'est vrai... Pratique de raisonner avec des certitudes  ::D:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pas envie de chercher mais je suis sur qu'on en a parler avec lui aussi


T'inquites pas, ils ne font qu'un. C'est un double compte. Deuche s'est retir, pour je ne sais quelle raison, et a crer un autre compte.  ::calim2::

----------


## BenoitM

> Tu ne cherches pas  confirmer l'information mais tu affirmes nanmoins que c'est vrai... Pratique de raisonner avec des certitudes


Bon Page 2-3 de ce fils de discutions maintenant vous pouvez arrter avec votre mauvaise fois et aller voir un autre forum???

C'est lourd d'entendre toujours rpter les mmes conneries!

Vous prouvez votre stupidit chaque jour

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est lourd d'entendre toujours rpter les mmes conneries!
> 
> Vous prouvez votre stupidit chaque jour


Non je te prouve chaque jour que tu ne fais aucun effort pour tayer tes dires et que tu charges pour flinguer et pas pour dbattre... Et je te redemanderais autant de fois que ncessaire d'argumenter un minimum au lieu de dnigrer.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Sur le fond, sa solution est celle du "_back to the sixties_" - beaucoup plus que sa rfrence historique au CNR -
> et plus prcisment de la priode faste du gaullisme triomphant des annes 1963-1968, celles du plein emploi,
> de mes premires culottes courtes, des plans quinquennaux, du plan Calcul et du prix uniforme de la baguette
> sur tout le territoire franais. Si on ajoute une adhsion  un courant de pense qui avait un peu disparu des crans
> radars dans les annes 80/90  savoir l'antiamricanisme non communiste, on obtient un attelage tir par la nostalgie
> ce qui n'est pas ncessairement pjoratif. 
> 
> Des gnrations de souverains ont rv de reproduire le sicle d'or des Antonins avec des fortunes diverses, il n'y a
> donc pas de raison objective de disqualifier FA sur cette seule constatation.
> ...


Certes mais l'UPR a le mrite d'ouvrir le dbat, et de sortir de la "pense unique" du fdralisme europen.

S'il veut nationaliser TF1, c'est bien sur pour dicter les thmes de rflexion et museler l'opposition, ce en quoi on ne peut pas forcment lui donner tord. Est-il normal que la premire chaine de France appartienne  un industriel du BTP ?
La Core du Sud et le Japon et je ne sais combien d'autres pays survivent trs bien sur ce modle

----------


## omen999

> Certes mais l'UPR a le mrite d'ouvrir le dbat, et de sortir de la "pense unique" du fdralisme europen.


entirement d'accord et c'est d'ailleurs une des raisons de mon intrt pour son programme




> S'il veut nationaliser TF1, c'est bien sur pour dicter les thmes de rflexion et museler l'opposition, ce en quoi on ne peut pas forcment lui donner tord.


 ::koi:: 

en ce qui concerne TF1, deux ou trois rflexions sur ce sujet qui a l'air d'intresser les lecteurs

1- d'abord tordre le cou  la lgende urbaine de la "dlgation de service public" dont serait bnficiaire TF1

pour qu'il y ait dlgation de service public il faut que l'activit exerce relve d'un service public, je sais j'ai l'air d'enfoncer une porte ouverte mais pas que
c'est  dire une activit dont le but est de satisfaire un besoin d'intrt gnral, condition ncessaire mais pas suffisante.
En effet, seul l'Etat au travers de sa lgislation peut qualifier un secteur d'activit comme relevant d'un service public.
Si le problme ne se pose (gnralement) pas pour les activits rgaliennes, il en va tout autrement pour le secteur marchand.
Historiquement, la tlcommunication audiovisuelle en France a t ds l'origine une activit de service public (tradition franaise oblige)
et ce jusqu' l'entre en vigueur de la "loi n86-1067 du 30.09.1986 relative  la libert de communication" qui a institu le principe
de la libert d'exercice de cette activit de tlcommunication audiovisuelle, libert encadre par le CNCL (aujourd'hui le CSA) charg notamment
de vrifier le respect des obligations dfinies par le dcret d'application n90-66 du 17.01.1990 pesant sur les diffuseurs.
en clair, le service public de la tlcommunication audiovisuelle N'EXISTE PLUS EN FRANCE DEPUIS PLUS DE TRENTE ANS mme s'il existe
un SECTEUR public de la communication audiovisuelle (institu par le titre III de la loi susvise) qui coexiste avec le secteur priv. (d'o France Tlvisions entre autres)

je suis toujours tonn de voir des gens - dont certains sont ns aprs l'entre en vigueur de cette loi - continuer  vhiculer des concepts aussi prims
pas trs loin du boulet qui vient se plaindre rituellement dans le courrier des lecteurs de ce que sa redevance tl finance des inepties vues sur TF1 ou M6....  ::mrgreen:: 

2-vouloir remettre une cession intervenue il y a plus de 30 ans me parait relever d'une obsession guide, soit par une sorte de conception "gntique" des personnes morales
qui voudrait que TF1 serait porteur  jamais d'un ADN public indlbile qui devra finir par s'exprimer un jour ou l'autre (faon Alien VIII  ::aie:: ), soit par l'cho du souvenir du poids
considrable de TF1 dans les annes qui ont suivi sa cession (en gros 50% de l'espace media TV) et l'ide insupportable qu'une telle audience puisse tre dtenue par des mains prives.
sauf qu'on est plus dans les anns 80 et que la PDA de TF1 aujourd'hui s'tablit  moins de 20% d'un march qui en valeur absolue n'en finit pas de rtrcir puisque les gnrations montantes
dlaissent largement ce mdia au profit du net.

cette vision d'un pays communiant en masse devant le petit cran rgl sur la "1re chaine" donne au programme de FA un ct monochrome VHS 819 lignes
qui le dessert.

et c'est dommage car la proposition de nationaliser les autoroutes (grs au passage par de vrais dlgataires de service public )   :;):  est en revanche beaucoup plus pertinente

----------


## Grogro

Ce serait d'autant plus idiot qu'il suffit d'attendre sagement la faillite de TF1.  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

La TV ne va pas s'crouler demain (dommage...). La dernire stat que j'ai vue est que les franais la regarde 3-4h / jour en moyenne.

----------


## omen999

> La dernire stat que j'ai vue est que les franais la regarde 3-4h / jour en moyenne.


la moyenne n'est pas la mme dans les EHPAD et dans les lyces...  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

Ici par exemple http://www.planetoscope.com/tourisme...elevision.html , ils disent :

- 4-14 ans : 2h18
- 15-34 ans : 2h45
- +50 ans : 4h59
Et une moyenne de 3h47 par franais.

Maintenant je pense qu'ils tiennent compte que de la TV mais pas des services associs  la TV comme les replay ou les mdias sociaux o on peut retrouver des missions / extraits. Si je prends mon exemple, je n'ai pas de TV mais je regarde les interviews politiques par rapport  la prsidentielle sur YT. Donc je suis un tlspectateur indirect qui ne doit pas tre comptabilis  mon avis.

----------


## Marco46

> J'ai trouv aussi con le coup du prix du pain au chocolat avec je ne sais plus qui, a ne rime  rien, c'est du journalisme mdiocre du buzz.


Moi j'ai trouv a plutt pertinent, a montre si le mec a la notion des ordres de grandeurs des prix de la vie de tous les jours. Le mec (Cop en l'occurrence) c'est quand mme tromp d'un facteur *dix*. Qu'il se plante  20% prs  la limite osef mais x10 lol quoi. Le mec est dans sa galaxie.

C'est pareil quand Meurice demande aux dputs si a serait pas mieux que leur salaire soit index sur le salaire mdian des franais et qu'ils sont horrifis a dit tout. a les gne pas de geler les salaires des fonctionnaires et le SMIC depuis 10 ans  mais qu'on touche  leurs salaires de CEO alors l a y est c'est de la dmagogie !

Pareil avec les rgimes spciaux, quand il faut taper sur les cheminots pas de problmes, on entend de tout, privilges d'un autre ge, etc ... Mais ds qu'on parle de leurs multiples avantages hallucinants,  commencer par la caisse parlementaire alors hop dmagogie !

Bref ... Tu peux pas test ...

----------


## TallyHo

L'histoire du prix du pain au chocolat, je trouve que c'est de la polmique inutile pour plusieurs raisons :

 Tout le monde n'en achte pas, moi le premier. Et je ne serais pas foutu de te donner un prix, mme  la louche car je n'achte pas de viennoiserie ou de pain. Tout le monde n'a pas le mme niveau de vie. Un pain au chocolat  Lidl et au salon de th dans le 16me n'ont pas le mme prix. Leur job n'est pas de connatre les prix mais des indicateurs comme l'inflation, le SMIC, etc...

Donc juger quelqu'un sur un prix, ce n'est pas un indicateur de dconnection pour moi. Par contre si le gars se plante sur le montant du SMIC, qu'il te dit que tu peux vivre serein avec, etc... L oui on peut polmiquer car ce sont des lments qu'il est cens connatre.

Mais je suis d'accord avec toi quand mme, a ne change pas le fait qu'ils sont dconnects de toute faon, qu'on est dans une socit de caste et que les privilges des matres n'ont jamais t aboli dans le fond.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Que penser des hommes politiques infoutus de donner le prix d'une baguette de pain ou d'une viennoiserie ?
> 
> Ou pire, ces hommes politiques (gnralement de droite) qui sont incapables d'pargner avec 10KE nets par mois (voire plus) et qui nous expliquent qu'ils sauront grer l'tat ?
> 
> Je suis pas un grand fan d'Asselineau, mais chercher  montrer ses limites en l'attaquant sur le fait qu'il ne connaissance pas par coeur l'article X de la constitution europenne quand on voit les trons qu'on se tape  ct de a c'est vraiment du gros foutage de gueule.


Tu tapes a cote : un President n'est pas un boulanger, le prix d'une baguette de pain n'a rien a voir avec son job. Comme le dit Marco46, si l'erreur est enorme, on peut eventuellement en tirer quelque chose d'interessant, mais de la a en tirer quelque chose de pertinent pour le job, je reste sceptique. Il ne s'agit pas de tout savoir, mais de savoir suffisamment sur le job en question pour l'assurer. Le respect de la constitution c'est le domaine du President, c'est ecrit noir sur blanc dans la constitution elle-meme, il est donc pertinent de s'assurer qu'il la connaisse. Si tu postule a un poste de gestionnaire de base de donnees, personne ne pourra te reprocher d'ignorer le prix du pain local, par contre il sera tout a fait pertinent de douter de tes capacites si on te pose la question "qu'est-ce qu'un left join?" et que tu reponds "ca existe, ca ?". Ne pas se rappeler des details est normal si on s'attaque a des choses rarement evoquees, mais ignorer leur existence par contre montre un manque de competence. Evidemment, il ne s'agit pas de sauter aux conclusions des qu'on a identifie une faiblesse, mais ce n'est pas ce que je fais et mes posts precedents ne sont pas aussi caricaturaux. Donc merci de ne pas me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit.

Je suis d'accord que sur la forme, bourdin fait du theatral, mais il n'insiste pas, il passe vite, il n'en profite pas plus que ca. Par contre, la reponse d'Asselineau comme quoi qu'un article de la constitution sur la peine de mort ne lui dit rien, ca c'est interessant. Ca ne dit rien a lui tout seul, mais ca fait partie de ces petites informations qui devoilent le personnage (par rapport a ce qu'il dit lui-meme).

----------


## halaster08

Moi je l'ai trouv trs pertinente cette interview, FA met beaucoup en avant le fait qu'il connaisse ses dossiers que le prsident doit connaitre la constitution car il en est le garant etc...
Ca me parait donc normal qu'on l'introge la-dessus, et pour le coup a n'a rien a voir le pain au chocolat de Cop qui montrait un tout autre problme.
Et pour moi ce que j'en retiens c'est qu'au final, il connait bien les articles qui ont rapport avec sa fixette de sortie de l'UE/OTAN mais pour le reste non. Il n'est donc pas meilleur que les autres sur le sujet, je suis sr par exemple que Fillion connait par coeur les articles sur la fraude  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

L'interview chez Bourdin est pas mal, mais l'interview chez Apathie sur FranceInfo est super pnible, les "journalistes" prsent sont trop mprisant et agressif.

Fillon ne veut pas aller chez Bourdin :
Prsidentielle: Franois Fillon refuse d'tre interview par Jean-Jacques Bourdin  deux jours du premier tour

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

J'ai un peu le mme sentiment qu'Halaster, j'essaie de mieux piger qui est ce personnage. Et sa faon de prsenter les choses tourne carrment  la fixette. Balayer les programmes des autres juste parcequ'il ne veulent pas sortir illico presto de l'europe est un peu facile. 
J'ai galement beaucoup chercher  savoir si FA  une idologie un peu cach derrire son programme. A part son cot nostalgique du gnral de Gaulle et de la France dantan ya pas grand chose  se mettre sous la dent.

J'en suis parvenu  la conclusion qu'il n'avait en ralit que peu de conviction, qu'il avait tout de mme des connaissances pointues sur les texte, mme si a concerne les articles qui l'arrangent... mais il a une vue politique trop peu dvelopp, on ne sait pas ce que sa sortie de l'euro va donner.
Bien qu'il se targue d'tre le plus comptent pour tre prsident car connaissant le mieux la constitution (du coup a reste  prouver), il lui manque clairement les comptences purement politique et la hauteur de vue pour pouvoir l'tre.

En bref il ferait mieux de se trouver un poste de conseiller  l'Elyse, pointilleux comme il est, il est beaucoup plus fait pour a que vraiment faire de la politique pur et dure.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Balayer les programmes des autres juste parcequ'il ne veulent pas sortir illico presto de l'europe est un peu facile.


Je pense que son point de vue a ce niveau la est tranche parce qu'il estime que l'Euro va commencer a exploser dans quelques mois, et que ceux qui seront encore la vont devoir essuyer la note. Raisonnement qu'il tire de son responsable des questions monetaires. Donc a priori, toute strategie de discuter avant de sortir implique un gros risque qu'il n'est pas raisonnable de prendre.




> J'ai galement beaucoup chercher  savoir si FA  une idologie un peu cach derrire son programme. A part son cot nostalgique du gnral de Gaulle et de la France dantan ya pas grand chose  se mettre sous la dent.


D'un cote, il souhaite eviter les sujets clivants, donc ca se comprend, mais de l'autre, il met en place pas mal de chose vis a vis du pouvoir au peuple, comme le referendum d'initiative populaire ou le vote blanc revocatoire. Est-ce qu'on peut parler d'une ideologie qui tend vers une democratie directe ?




> Bien qu'il se targue d'tre le plus comptent pour tre prsident car connaissant le mieux la constitution (du coup a reste  prouver), il lui manque clairement les comptences purement politique et la hauteur de vue pour pouvoir l'tre.


En general, il appuie sa competence plutot sur le fait qu'il ait accompagne les presidents dans leurs fonctions.




> En bref il ferait mieux de se trouver un poste de conseiller  l'Elyse, pointilleux comme il est, il est beaucoup plus fait pour a que vraiment faire de la politique pur et dure.


Mais ca il l'a deja fait, justement. {^_^}

----------


## Ryu2000

> on ne sait pas ce que sa sortie de l'euro va donner.


Des conomistes srieux ont tudis le sujet et quitter l'UE et l'euro est la seule bonne solution.
Le seul problme c'est qu'on pourrait se faire pourrir par des puissances trangres sur les marchs. (attaque spculative)
Comme a :
Comment George Soros a t-il fait sauter la Banque d'Angleterre ?

De toute faon l'UE explosera, donc c'est mieux de prparer la sortie, de partir en organisant tout et en prenant de temps que de faire n'importe quoi dans la panique.
Ce serait cool de quitter l'UE et l'euro a montrerait l'exemple aux autres, l'Espagne et l'Italie suivront certainement.

Pour l'instant on nous dit qu'un second tour Marine VS Melenchon est possible.
Les deux envisagent une sortie de l'UE sous certaines conditions.
On peut encore esprer.

De toute faon si on ne sort pas dans les 5 prochaines annes, on sortira plus tard.
Mais le plus tt sera le mieux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Hier je l'ai vu sur France 5, et il a t mis devant son anti-amricanisme primaire. Il tait... pathtique.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> D'un cote, il souhaite eviter les sujets clivants, donc ca se comprend, mais de l'autre, il met en place pas mal de chose vis a vis du pouvoir au peuple, comme le referendum d'initiative populaire ou le vote blanc revocatoire. Est-ce qu'on peut parler d'une ideologie qui tend vers une democratie directe ?


Pas suffisant  mes yeux, Hamon Mlenchon, Dupont-Aignan, Cheminade et Poutou ont des propositions aussi dans ce sens l.
Pourtant leurs idologies sont trs diffrentes les unes des autres



> En general, il appuie sa competence plutot sur le fait qu'il ait accompagne les presidents dans leurs fonctions.
> 
> Mais ca il l'a deja fait, justement. {^_^}


Justement faire de la politique et conseiller un politique sur des questions techniques c'est trs diffrent. et j'ai l'impression qu'il est pas encore sorti de son role

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> Des conomistes srieux ont tudis le sujet et quitter l'UE et l'euro est la seule bonne solution.
> Le seul problme c'est qu'on pourrait se faire pourrir par des puissances trangres sur les marchs. (attaque spculative)
> Comme a :
> Comment George Soros a t-il fait sauter la Banque d'Angleterre ?
> 
> De toute faon l'UE explosera, donc c'est mieux de prparer la sortie, de partir en organisant tout et en prenant de temps que de faire n'importe quoi dans la panique.
> Ce serait cool de quitter l'UE et l'euro a montrerait l'exemple aux autres, l'Espagne et l'Italie suivront certainement.
> 
> Pour l'instant on nous dit qu'un second tour Marine VS Melenchon est possible.
> ...


Je voulais dire "qu'est-ce qu'il va vouloir mettre en place aprs?"

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je voulais dire "qu'est-ce qu'il va vouloir mettre en place aprs?"


La rponse est sur le site. "C'est trop clivant, donc on n'en parle pas." a c'est pour tout ce qui touche aux impts,  l'ducation, ...
Sinon, tu as la mise sous surveillance des mdias par l'tat , ce qui rappelle l'poque ou les informations devaient tre valides par l'lyse avant d'tre diffuse.
Son "programme" se base sur le CNR, autant dire la pr-histoire. C'est comme si un DSI voulait remplacer l'internet par le minitel !  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Hier je l'ai vu sur France 5, et il a t mis devant son anti-amricanisme primaire. Il tait... pathtique.


L'interview en question :



Le journaliste, qui a rpt pour la n-ime fois la mme question qu'on a pu entendre  tue-tte depuis le dbut de la campagne, en prenant des extraits hors contextes et en refusant explicitement de rentrer dans les dtails, est en effet pathtique et se contente de jouer la polmique plutt que l'analyse de fond. Dsol de le souligner, mais s'il y en a un qui est pathtique, c'est bien ce journaliste qui se contente de prendre les rponses d'Asselineau comme si le bon sens voulait qu'elle soit par nature stupides plutt que de les dcortiquer comme un journaliste devrait le faire.

Tout comme j'ai pu voir aussi lors du 20h sur TF1, o le journaliste se permet de tirer ses propres conclusions style "ou faire une parit de 1 pour 1 ce qui serait totalement inutile". Il est la pour poser des questions au candidat pour que les franais se fassent leur propre ide ou pour le juger  leur place en leur disant indirectement que son programme est  chier ? Il est conomiste ou journaliste ? Un journaliste est l pour informer des faits, pas pour juger. Il peut infirmer des propos en rappelant des faits, mais juger du bien fond d'une mesure qui n'est pas encore applique n'est pas de son ressort.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> La rponse est sur le site. "C'est trop clivant, donc on n'en parle pas." a c'est pour tout ce qui touche aux impts,  l'ducation, ...


Rien  voir avec l'Euro donc, merci de nous montrer encore une fois que tu es incapable de rester cohrent. L'aprs Euro, c'est le Franc, dprciation attendue, mais pas de grosse catastrophe. Des prix qui fluctuent  l'international, mais pas d'impact notable pour tout ce qui touche au local, que ce soit pour les produits quotidiens ou la dette par exemple. Donc aprs, les gens continueront leur vie, c'est tout.




> Sinon, tu as la mise sous surveillance des mdias par l'tat , ce qui rappelle l'poque ou les informations devaient tre valides par l'lyse avant d'tre diffuse.


Rappelle-moi, la surveillance par ltat c'est les financements publics ? Les services de renseignements a passe aprs, c'est a ? Et surtout l'ide de chane collaborative c'est juste pour faire joli ? Toi et tes amalgames, alors...

----------


## BenoitM

> Rien  voir avec l'Euro donc, merci de nous montrer encore une fois que tu es incapable de rester cohrent. L'aprs Euro, c'est le Franc, dprciation attendue, mais pas de grosse catastrophe. Des prix qui fluctuent  l'international, mais pas d'impact notable pour tout ce qui touche au local, que ce soit pour les produits quotidiens ou la dette par exemple. Donc aprs, les gens continueront leur vie, c'est tout.
> 
> 
> Rappelle-moi, la surveillance par ltat c'est les financements publics ? Les services de renseignements a passe aprs, c'est a ? Et surtout l'ide de chane collaborative c'est juste pour faire joli ? Toi et tes amalgames, alors...


Humm quand le prix du ptrole augmente ca a aucun impact?
L'inflation n'a aucun impact?
L'augmentation des taux d'emprunts n'a aucun impact?
 ::weird:: 

Je me demande pourquoi certaines monnaies sont fixe avec le dollar ou l' si ca n'a aucune importance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Humm quand le prix du ptrole augmente ca a aucun impact?
> L'inflation n'a aucun impact?
> L'augmentation des taux d'emprunts n'a aucun impact?


Mais arrtez d'essayer de faire peur aux gens.
La sortie de l'euro ne sera pas cataclysmique, il faudra juste rengocier.
C'est une bonne chose que le franc soit plus faible que l'euro.

Pour le ptrole on pourra faire des accords directement avec les pays producteurs. ( mon avis si tu vas voir l'Iran et que tu leur demandes pour leur acheter du ptrole en franc, ils seront d'accord et feront un bon prix)
Il y aura peu d'inflation.
Si tu empruntais en euro a ne changera rien du tout... (l'emprunt passera d'euro  franc et a reviendra  exactement la mme chose)

Allez voir a :

----------


## BenoitM

Mais o ai-je donc parler de de cataclysmique?  ::roll:: 

Part contre dire que ca n'aurait que peu d'impact... 

Ah ils sont sympa l'Iran, ils vont vendre le ptrole aux Franais moins cher juste parce que se sont des Franais  ::): 
Tu es sur qu'ils ne font pas nous le donner gratuitement?

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Matthieu Vergne; Tu montreras le "programme" de l'UPR  tous pour bien montrer que j'ai tort.... Non ? Ha ! dommage !
Moi, je ne le refais pas.




> Mais arrtez d'essayer de faire peur aux gens.
> La sortie de l'euro ne sera pas cataclysmique, il faudra juste rengocier.
> C'est une bonne chose que le franc soit plus faible que l'euro.
> 
> Pour le ptrole on pourra faire des accords directement avec les pays producteurs. ( mon avis si tu vas voir l'Iran et que tu leur demandes pour leur acheter du ptrole en franc, ils seront d'accord et feront un bon prix)
> Il y aura peu d'inflation.
> Si tu empruntais en euro a ne changera rien du tout... (l'emprunt passera d'euro  franc et a reviendra  exactement la mme chose)


Ben, non a change tout. La France importe plus qu'elle n'exporte. Donc, si ta monnaie est faible, tu paies plus cher.
Pour le ptrole, le cours est fix non pas par les tats producteurs mais par l'OPEP, et l'Iran ou un autre ne pourra pas nous faire un prix. On n'est pas au march du coin, l ! 
Tu peux t'attendre  des hausses d'intrts pour tes emprunts. Quant  la dette de la France, elle va exploser. 
Sortir de l'euro et de l'UE  la hussarde la Asselineau, c'est pas se tirer une balle dans le pied, c'est aval un chapelet de grenades dgoupilles.  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> Je suis d'accord que sur la forme, bourdin fait du theatral, mais il n'insiste pas, il passe vite, il n'en profite pas plus que ca.


C'est pour a que je te disais que ce n'est pas le pire, mme si je trouve le procd dloyal et inutile.




> Et pour moi ce que j'en retiens c'est qu'au final, il connait bien les articles qui ont rapport avec sa fixette de sortie de l'UE/OTAN mais pour le reste non. Il n'est donc pas meilleur que les autres sur le sujet, je suis sr par exemple que Fillion connait par coeur les articles sur la fraude


Je rebondis l-dessus, a ne s'adresse pas  toi spcialement...

Nous avons un candidat qui a tudi un minimum la problmatique de l'UE, qui a une exprience pratique des Finances et de la Politique Etrangre et qui en connait certainement plus que les politiciens carriristes et profiteurs du systme. Et tout ce que les gens trouvent  dire, c'est de constater que oh mon dieu il n'a pas su rpondre  une question sur les traits...

C'est marrant de ne pas avoir la mme exigence pour les autres candidats qui racontent des conneries par paquet de 12, qui truandent, qui jouent sur les divisions et qui font de la politique politicienne. Je n'ai aucun candidat en vue mais je trouve que FA apporte une rflexion diffrente, mme ncessaire car sortie ou pas on a un gros souci avec l'UE, et je suis assez tonn de voir les ractions pour des dtails.

Vous devriez plutt vous inquiter de la mre Le Pen qui veut mettre les crches dans la Constitution... C'est vrai que, compar  nos problmes europens, c'est vachement plus important...

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon alors pour le ptrole ce sera peut tre plus compliqu.
Cela dit je crois que la Chine et la Russie se sont arrang pour s'changer du ptrole sans passer par le dollar. (ou c'est peut tre carrment Brsil, Russie, Inde, Chine et Afrique du Sud)
Il faudrait regarder mais il y a peut tre moyen de se procurer du ptrole sans passer par l'OPEP.

C'est peut tre pas en rapport par contre :
Les accords franco-algriens sur les hydrocarbures  dcapitalisent  lactivit ptrolire au Sahara
Mais c'est juste pour dire qu'une fois sortie de l'UE, la France s'ouvrira sur le monde, a va tre chouette.

=====
Un jour l'euro explosera, c'est invitable, donc autant le faire quand on a le temps.
L'euro est trop chre pour les entreprises franaises, l'euro n'est pas adapt  notre pays.

Si l'euro n'avait jamais exist la situation serait meilleure aujourd'hui, c'tait vraiment une grave erreur et jespre qu'on en sortira vite.
Ce n'est pas la France qui a le plus subit de dgts  cause de l'euro.

L'euro ne survivra pas 15 ans de plus...
Faut regarder  l'avant, pensez  l'avenir, on peut pas rester coinc dans une configuration qui ne fonctionne pas.
Il faut apprendre de ces erreurs.

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais c'est juste pour dire qu'une fois sortie de l'UE, la France s'ouvrira sur le monde, a va tre chouette.


Ah encore plus d'accord de libre change qu'avec l'UE?
Merde, je pensais que c'tait le mal....




> Un jour l'euro explosera, c'est invitable, donc autant le faire quand on a le temps.


Un jour, tu vas mourir, donc si tu pouvais te suicider (mme que symboliquement en supprimant ton compte).




> Si l'euro n'avait jamais exist la situation serait meilleure aujourd'hui, c'tait vraiment une grave erreur et jespre qu'on en sortira vite.
> Ce n'est pas la France qui a le plus subit de dgts  cause de l'euro.


Tu as une boule de cristal? Tu as vcu dans un monde parallle sans l'?




> L'euro ne survivra pas 15 ans de plus...


Revient dans 15 ans  :;): 




> Faut regarder  l'avant, pensez  l'avenir, on peut pas rester coinc dans une configuration qui ne fonctionne pas.


C'est pour ca qu'on renforce l' et ses mcanismes :p

----------


## TallyHo

> Un jour, tu vas mourir, donc si tu pouvais te suicider (mme que symboliquement en supprimant ton compte).


Lamentable de souhaiter la mort... Tu descends toujours plus bas dans tes attaques personnelles...

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est l'avis des meilleurs conomistes, vous verrez bien, dfendez votre UE et votre euro tant que vous voulez, a ne changera pas le fait que c'est un frein aux dveloppements des pays membres.
Le libre change c'est mauvais, mais l'change tout cour c'est bien, avec des frontires et des contrles.

L'UE est une religion, vous prenez les rgles de l'UE comme des dogmes, vous pensez que a fonctionne forcment et que la quitter serait pire.
On regardera en 2021 qui se porte le mieux entre un pays coinc dans l'UE et le Royaume Uni. (bon en fait a prouve pas grand chose, ce n'est pas parce que a fonctionne pour un pays que a fonctionnera pour tous les autres, mais au moins a montrera que c'est possible)

Wait & See.
J'ai bon espoir de voir l'UE seffondrer. (bon dans l'absolu c'est forcment vrai, puisque rien n'est ternel et tout fini par disparaitre)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est l'avis des meilleurs conomistes que j'coute parce qu'ils disent ce que je veux entendre


Fixed

----------


## Ryu2000

On verra bien dans quelques annes.

----------


## TallyHo

> Fixed
> 
> Jospeh Stiglitz est prix Nobel d'conomie. Invit de franceinfo, il pointe les faiblesses de l'Europe et de sa monnaie, qu'il qualifie de "problme fondamental" de l'Union.
> 
> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/replay-ra...t_1811369.html


Fixed

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Fixed


Et ? Il a reu son prix en 2001, depuis de l'eau a coul sous les ponts, et tu trouveras d'autres conomistes, tout aussi bons, qui te diront exactement le contraire. 
Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que Deuche/Ryu n'a qu'une conviction, qu'il rabche et chaque truc qu'il voit qui va dans son sens, il le prend et c'est bien, tout le reste, c'est de la merde. 
C'est assez drle, d'ailleurs, que tu ne reprennes pas Deuche/Ryu sur le fait qu'il n'apporte aucune donnes sur ce qu'il affirme alors que tu t'empresses de le faire avec les autres...  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais mais les mdias prfrent parler de celui la :
Le Nobel d'conomie Paul Krugman trille le programme du FN

Il y a des grosses liste d'conomistes qui ont tudi l'euro, pour en venir  la conclusion que a ne fonctionnera jamais.
Mais il y a galement des conomistes qui pensent que l'euro pourrait fonctionner un jour...

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est assez drle, d'ailleurs, que tu ne reprennes pas Deuche/Ryu sur le fait qu'il n'apporte aucune donnes sur ce qu'il affirme alors que tu t'empresses de le faire avec les autres...


Il en apporte en tout cas plus que ceux qui le contredisent uniquement pour lui casser du sucre sur le dos, lui prter des doubles comptes, l'insulter ou souhaiter sa mort...

D'ailleurs je te ferais remarquer que tu agis exactement de la mme faon que ce que tu critiques,  savoir que tu viens de balayer un exemple que je te donne en le minimisant car a ne correspond pas  ce que tu crois.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ouais mais les mdias prfrent parler de celui la :
> Le Nobel d'conomie Paul Krugman trille le programme du FN
> 
> Il y a des grosses liste d'conomistes qui ont tudi l'euro, pour en venir  la conclusion que a ne fonctionnera jamais.
> Mais il y a galement des conomistes qui pensent que l'euro pourrait fonctionner un jour...


Le gros problme, pour toi, c'est que l'euro, ben a fait 17 ans qu'on l'a et que a fonctionne. 
Dire que si on avait gard le franc, on serait dans une meilleure situation, ce sont des lucubrations, de l'conomie-fiction. Tout comme dire que la sortie de l'UE et de l'euro n'aura aucun impact, et qu'aprs tout ira bien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ben a fait 17 ans qu'on l'a et que a fonctionne.


"a fonctionne" c'est une faon de parler, parce qu'en pratique...
Moi je constate une perte de pouvoir d'achat depuis l'apparition de l'euro.

Mais tous les mdias mainstreams disent que c'est faux, qu'en ralit l'euro nous protge, que les prix n'ont pas augment plus vite que les salaires :
Avec l'Euro, tout a augment, sauf mon pouvoir d'achat ! Vraiment ? #DecodeursUE
Dix ans aprs, l'euro reste associ  une perte de pouvoir d'achat
BILAN  Dans une tude parue lundi sur le bilan conomique du quinquennat de Franois Hollande, lOFCE souligne la perte consquente de pouvoir dachat subi par les Franais ces dernires annes.
Pouvoir d'achat : les prix ont-ils augment ces 30 dernires annes ?

Bon de toute faon a ne sert  rien de discuter, les personnes persuades que l'euro est bnfique reste sur leurs positions et ceux qui pensent que l'euro est une abomination aussi.
Personne n'arrivera  convaincre qui que ce soit.
Mais avec le temps les gens finissent par se retrouver dans le camp pour la sortie de l'euro.
J'ai juste  tre patient pour passer d'un groupe ultra minoritaire au groupe majoritaire.

Une monnaie commune c'est trop le bordel, ce serait beaucoup plus simple d'avoir une monnaie par nation, comme a fonctionne normalement...
L'euro est trop fort de 6% pour la France et trop faible de 15% pour l'Allemagne, selon le FMI

(moi j'aime bien la mtaphore de la monnaie et de la paire de chaussure, il faut une chaussure adapt  sa pointure, il faut une monnaie adapt  sa nation, c'est comme a que a marche)

----------


## BenoitM

Et surtout les conomistes qui critique l', disent souvent que l' manque d'intgration, il qu'il faut plus de UE, plus de budget europen, ...
tous le contraire de dire qu'il faut supprimer l'.

Puis bon dire que le problme grec reviendra, je suis pas sur qu'il faut un nobel d'conomie pour le deviner.
Part contre il ne s'engage pas de la date de la fin de l'. Plus intelligent que ceux qui avait prdit ca disparition avant mme sa cration alors qu'il est toujours l  :p

----------


## TallyHo

> Dire que si on avait gard le franc, on serait dans une meilleure situation, ce sont des lucubrations, de l'conomie-fiction.


Tout comme affirmer que le fait de s'tre dfait du franc est une bonne chose. Tu n'en sais rien puisqu'on ne l'a pas gard...

La Sude n'a pas l'euro, selon Coface en 2016 :

 Dette publique : 42.6%, Croissance : 3.4%

Le royaume uni attend toujours l'pidmie de peste qui tait annonce... En attendant la punition divine, ils s'occupent comme ils peuvent en renforant ou en nouant des liens commerciaux en Orient ou relancer / renforcer le Commonwealth. Certes il y a eu des remous  l'annonce de la sortie, c'est normal. Mais,  terme, je pense qu'ils vont mieux s'en sortir que nous au final et on n'attendra pas 20 ans pour le voir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il en apporte en tout cas plus que ceux qui le contredisent uniquement pour lui casser du sucre sur le dos, lui prter des doubles comptes, l'insulter ou souhaiter sa mort...


Je n'ai jamais rien vu de probant fourni par Deuche/Ryu.
Pour le double compte, a me parait tre vident. En tout, rien ne prouve le contraire.
Je n'ai jamais souhait sa mort, et je ne pense pas que BenoitM n'ont plus. Il a juste fait un trait d'humour sur un argument massue de Deuche/Ryu.




> D'ailleurs je te ferais remarquer que tu agis exactement de la mme faon que ce que tu critiques,  savoir que tu viens de balayer un exemple que je te donne en le minimisant car a ne correspond pas  ce que tu crois.


J'ai fais exactement comme toi. C'est l'effet boomerang.

Ce n'est pas parce que M. X (avec tous les diplmes possibles et imaginables) dit une chose, qu'il a raison par rapport  M. Y (avec les mmes genres de diplmes). C'tait juste a, l'objet de ma remarque. Et prendre pour argent comptant l'argument de X, parce que tu aimes ce qu'il dit et balayer ce que dit Y parce que a ne va pas dans ton sens, ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle "apporter des arguments" !

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour le double compte, a me parait tre vident. En tout, rien ne prouve le contraire.


"Tu es un voleur et prouves moi que j'ai tort !", tu inverses la charge de la preuve. Il n'a pas  prouver qu'il est innocent. C'est  l'accusateur de prouver ce qu'il dit sinon c'est de la diffamation. Si tu le souponnes, adresses toi  la modration, ce serait dj plus logique. Sinon c'est juste une stigmatisation de plus pour couper court au dbat n'ayant rien  argumenter.




> Je n'ai jamais souhait sa mort, et je ne pense pas que BenoitM n'ont plus. Il a juste fait un trait d'humour sur un argument massue de Deuche/Ryu.


Hilarant en effet... Si encore c'tait occasionnel, j'aurais pu croire  un boutade maladroite. Mais vu qu'il a l'insulte et le dnigrement rcurrent, j'ai un peu de mal  te suivre...




> parce que tu aimes ce qu'il dit et balayer ce que dit Y parce que a ne va pas dans ton sens


Procs d'intentions... O ai je crit que j'tais d'accord avec lui ? Je te montre juste que tous les intellectuels ne font pas la promotion de l'euro en te donnant cet exemple.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Ben, non a change tout. La France importe plus qu'elle n'exporte. Donc, si ta monnaie est faible, tu paies plus cher.


Sous l'hypothse de flux constants, hypothse qui n'a pas lieu d'tre. Oui elle importe plus qu'elle n'exporte (si tu as plus rcent que 2009-2012 je suis preneur), et alors ? Avec un Franc dprci, les importations les moins ncessaires diminueront, et les exportations augmenteront. Par ailleurs, comme la grande majorit de l'importation se fait sur l'industrie, moins d'importation favorisera la production nationale, et donc la baisse du chmage. Le prix  la pompe sera plus cher ? a tombe bien, a donnera un coup de pouce aux nergies vertes. Il est o le problme ?

C'est bien beau d'ajouter des peurs en prenant les points qui t'arrangent, mais c'est de vision globale qu'il faut faire preuve ici.




> Tu peux t'attendre  des hausses d'intrts pour tes emprunts.


Pourquoi ?




> Quant  la dette de la France, elle va exploser.


Pourquoi le ferait-elle ? Les dettes de droits franais, qui semblent tre majoritaires, se transformeraient de facto en des dettes en francs  parit de 1 pour 1 et se dprcieront avec le reste (source, une autre explication d'un conomiste ici).




> Sortir de l'euro et de l'UE  la hussarde la Asselineau, c'est pas se tirer une balle dans le pied, c'est aval un chapelet de grenades dgoupilles.


Et bien je vote pour les grenades, a dbouchera les artres  l'lyse.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> "Tu es un voleur et prouves moi que j'ai tort !", tu inverses la charge de la preuve. Il n'a pas  prouver qu'il est innocent. C'est  l'accusateur de prouver ce qu'il dit sinon c'est de la diffamation. Si tu le souponnes, adresses toi  la modration, ce serait dj plus logique. Sinon c'est juste une stigmatisation de plus pour couper court au dbat n'ayant rien  argumenter.


Donc, tu en es au "c'est celui qui dit qui y est". Bah, dsol, j'ai pass l'ge.





> Hilarant en effet... Si encore c'tait occasionnel, j'aurais pu croire  un boutade maladroite. Mais vu qu'il a l'insulte et le dnigrement rcurrent, j'ai un peu de mal  te suivre...


Moi, c'est l'interprtation que j'en ai eu, toi tu en as une autre, je laisse le soin  Benoit de s'expliquer, s'il en a envie.





> Procs d'intentions... O ai je crit que j'tais d'accord avec lui ? Je te montre juste que tous les intellectuels ne font pas la promotion de l'euro en te donnant cet exemple.


Ai-je dit qu'il n'y avait aucun intellectuel argumentant en dfaveur de l'euro ? Non. J'ai juste ragit  l'affirmation de Deuche/Ryu comme quoi ceux qui taient contre l'euro taient les meilleurs. C'est tout. Pourquoi tu ne demandes pas  Deuche/Ryu comment il fait pour dire que ce sont les meilleurs ?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Nous avons un candidat qui a tudi un minimum la problmatique de l'UE, qui a une exprience pratique des Finances et de la Politique Etrangre et qui en connait certainement plus que les politiciens carriristes et profiteurs du systme. Et tout ce que les gens trouvent  dire, c'est de constater que oh mon dieu il n'a pas su rpondre  une question sur les traits...
> 
> C'est marrant de ne pas avoir la mme exigence pour les autres candidats qui racontent des conneries par paquet de 12, qui truandent, qui jouent sur les divisions et qui font de la politique politicienne. Je n'ai aucun candidat en vue mais je trouve que FA apporte une rflexion diffrente, mme ncessaire car sortie ou pas on a un gros souci avec l'UE, et je suis assez tonn de voir les ractions pour des dtails.


Pour moi, les autres candidats n'ont juste pas de valeur. Il a suffit de voir le grand dbat  11. Entre les 5 "principaux" qui sont ceux qui ont pass leur temps  couper la parole aux autres comme des chiffonniers, Lassalle et Cheminade qui sont plus thatral que comprhensible, Arthaud qui est visiblement l pour faire passer tous les patrons pour des salauds, Poutou qui est juste l pour dire d'tre l, et Dupont Aignan qui prend un peu des dfauts de tous les autres, je dois dire que je n'ai pas vu grand chose de motivant pendant ce dbat. Donc mes commentaires sont  prendre comme le sympathisant UPR que je suis : quelque soit la critique que je ferais sur Asselineau, depuis le temps que je le suis mon vote est dj dcid. a ne m'empche pas pour autant de le critiquer quand mme. Sympathisant mais pas fanatique.

Ah, et dsol si je ne participe pas  vos joutes verbales. J'ai des choses plus intressantes  faire de mes journes.

----------


## TallyHo

> Les dettes de droits franais, qui semblent tre majoritaires, se transformeraient de facto en des dettes en francs  parit de 1 pour 1 et se dprcieront avec le reste (source, une autre explication d'un conomiste ici).


Par rapport  la sortie et  la dette, ceux qui ont le plus  perdre ce ne sont pas les franais mais les allemands. D'autant plus que la sortie d'un grand pays comme le ntre va provoquer des rglements de compte et l'Allemagne donneuse de leon risque de le regretter amrement quand les cots lis aux dgts de leur industrie chimique vont ressortir...

----------


## BenoitM

Euh j'ai juste appliqu son argument  sa vie.

l' mourra un jour donc il faut dtruire l'
Vu qu'il va mourir un jour, je suppose qu'il devrait se suicider.

Ca s'appelle faire un paralllisme (pourri certes mais autant que son argument)

Et si il n'y  que ca qui vous fait ragir c'est surement parce que vous n'avez pas d'autres arguments.
C'est un peu comme les gens qui attaquent lorthographe mais pas les propos  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

> l' mourra un jour donc il faut dtruire l'
> Vu qu'il va mourir un jour, je suppose qu'il devrait se suicider.


Admettons...




> C'est un peu comme les gens qui attaquent lorthographe mais pas les propos


Ou ceux qui attaquent la personne au lieu des arguments...  ::roll::

----------


## omen999

dception aprs avoir regard la vido du "C  vous" avec FA car j'aurais bien voulu
avoir des claircissements sur son antiamricanisme fervent (extrait 7:30 - 12:45) mais quand
j'ai vu que c'tait Patrick Cohen  la manoeuvre on ne pouvait plus esprer grand chose...

dommage car la seule question vraiment intressante aurait t de l'interroger en dtail sur ce qui
l'a conduit  se forger une opinion aussi tranche sur un sujet aussi important quand on se propose
notamment de conduire la politique trangre de la France.

FA rentre manifestement dans la catgorie des souverainistes antimricains d'obdience non-marxiste
ce qui le rapproche de l'talon en la matire : De Gaulle
sauf que ce n'est pas du tout la mme gnration et donc la mme exprience politique.
si on comprend qu'un souverainiste sourcilleux du milieu du XXme ait pu dvelopper une rancune tenace
 l'gard des USA en raison de tel ou tel de ses comportements (l'AMGOT, sa volont de dmanteler l'empire colonial
pour y substituer sa propre sphre d'influence, l'hostilit personnelle de Roosevelt), l'exprience propre
de FA dbute dans les annes 90 et ses reproches concrets  l'gard des USA ne rendent pas vraiment compte
de sa vhmence sur le sujet.
d'autant que les Etats n'ont pas d'amitis relles mais des communauts d'intrts et il aurait t judicieux d'interroger
aussi FA sur ses ventuels points de convergence avec les states au lieu de s'astiquer l'ego comme PC sait si bien le faire  ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

> Donc mes commentaires sont  prendre comme le sympathisant UPR que je suis : quelque soit la critique que je ferais sur Asselineau, depuis le temps que je le suis mon vote est dj dcid. a ne m'empche pas pour autant de le critiquer quand mme. Sympathisant mais pas fanatique.


Non mais je ne m'adressais pas spcialement  toi ou  un autre, je disais a en gnral pour ceux qui tapent sur lui  ce sujet. Je rebondissais sur le message d'Halaster pour m'tonner de cette demande d'exigence envers FA quand on a la continuit du jeu politico-politicien de la langue de bois avec les autres qui font des erreurs et/ou omissions bien pires sans que les commentateurs s'en soucient plus que a.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sous l'hypothse de flux constants, hypothse qui n'a pas lieu d'tre. Oui elle importe plus qu'elle n'exporte (si tu as plus rcent que 2009-2012 je suis preneur), et alors ? Avec un Franc dprci, les importations les moins ncessaires diminueront, et les exportations augmenteront. Par ailleurs, comme la grande majorit de l'importation se fait sur l'industrie, moins d'importation favorisera la production nationale, et donc la baisse du chmage. Le prix  la pompe sera plus cher ? a tombe bien, a donnera un coup de pouce aux nergies vertes. Il est o le problme ?


Qu'est-ce que tu appelles les importations les moins ncessaires ? Manger, se vtir, c'est assez important. Ensuite, je ne suis pas forcment contre le fait d'apprendre  acheter intelligemment (ne pas changer de smartphone tous les 6 mois), a n'empche que je n'ai pas plus que a envie de revenir au 19me sicle. Et comme nous ne produisons plus rien, ben... a va tre dur de ne pas importer. Quant aux exportations qui augmenteront, c'est bien joli, mais pour cela, il faut produire, et le tissu industriel franais ressemble plus  une vieille loque qu'un manteau en pure laine. Bref, avant de pouvoir produire, il va falloir r-industrialiser. Le problme sera de trouver des financements, tout seul dans notre coin, avec un franc ayant valeur d'une monnaie de singe.
Pour les nergies vertes, tu m'excuseras, mais a ne fait pas rouler les voitures. A moins d'avoir les moyens de se payer des Tesla... Donc, la sortie de l'UE et de l'euro, a va ruiner encore d'avantage les pauvres. Les riches, eux, auront les moyens de s'en sortir, voire de s'expatrier, puis de revenir rebtir plus tard, pour encore en tirer d'avantage de bnfice. 




> C'est bien beau d'ajouter des peurs en prenant les points qui t'arrangent, mais c'est de vision globale qu'il faut faire preuve ici.


C'est exactement ce que je te reproche. Tu regardes uniquement ce qui tintresse de voir sans prendre en compte tous les  cots. 
R(industrialiser le pays, ne fera pas de la France un pays aux ressources illimites. Et donc, nous serons toujours oblig d'importer les matires premires, avec une monnaie de singe, ce qui ne sera aucunement rentable !




> Pourquoi ?


Parce que les banques devront emprunter  l'tranger  des taux nettement moins intressants, la France n'tant plus alors, qu'une nation exsangue et esseule.




> Pourquoi le ferait-elle ? Les dettes de droits franais, qui semblent tre majoritaires, se transformeraient de facto en des dettes en francs  parit de 1 pour 1 et se dprcieront avec le reste (source, une autre explication d'un conomiste ici).


Cf Ci-dessus.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Ton argument c'est visiblement du "si on continue en changeant juste a, a n'est pas intressant" alors que c'est justement parce que ce n'est plus intressant que le reste change aussi. Pourquoi devraient-elle emprunter  l'tranger si les taux d'emprunts locaux sont plus intressants ? Elles emprunteront localement, pas  l'international, et puis c'est tout. La loi du march, c'est pas un dynamisme continue ?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> C'est exactement ce que je te reproche. Tu regardes uniquement ce qui tintresse de voir sans prendre en compte tous les  cots.


Non, a c'est ce que moi je te reproche. Ne me dis pas en retour que c'est ton reproche alors que tu me sors l'argument du ptrole quand moi je parle d'import export complet.




> R(industrialiser le pays, ne fera pas de la France un pays aux ressources illimites.


Qui a parl de ressources illimits ? C'est quoi cet argument foireux ?




> Et donc, nous serons toujours oblig d'importer les matires premires, avec une monnaie de singe, ce qui ne sera aucunement rentable !


Monnaie de singe au mme titre que l'Euro, a n'empche pas de l'utiliser, merci pour elle. Quand aux matires premires, celles exportes couteront plus chres, et alors ? Le march s'quilibrera en consquence, et si production locale il y a, a favorisera l'emploi. En quoi c'est mal que le prix augmente pour certaines choses ? Regarde le lien de l'INSEE que je t'ai donn, la grande majorit des imports se font sur l'industriel, c'est l dessus que l'impact sera le plus important, impact qui peut tre compens en recrant de l'emploi local pour produire local. Ce ne sont pas les matires premires les plus importantes. Encore une fois, tu prends un petit bout (matires premires) sans voir l'ensemble.

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Oui mais tu raisonnes comme si on allait tre seul en sortant de l'UE... Ce qui ne sera pas le cas car on a eu des traits et des partenariats bien avant l'UE. Et La France a aussi un bon rseau culturel et diplomatique qui lui permet d'avoir une influence mondiale. Par exemple, on a un sige permanent  l'ONU. Et puis la sortie de La France peut aussi entrainer une reconfiguration / explosion de l'UE et de nouvelles alliances. Donc le coup de dire qu'ils seront tous contre nous est une hypothse qui n'est pas plus pertinente qu'une autre. Ca se peut comme a ne se peut pas.

----------


## BenoitM

> Admettons...
> 
> 
> 
> Ou ceux qui attaquent la personne au lieu des arguments...


Ben j'ai attaqu son argument...

----------


## halaster08

> Non mais je ne m'adressais pas spcialement  toi ou  un autre, je disais a en gnral pour ceux qui tapent sur lui  ce sujet. Je rebondissais sur le message d'Halaster pour m'tonner de cette demande d'exigence envers FA quand on a la continuit du jeu politico-politicien de la langue de bois avec les autres qui font des erreurs et/ou omissions bien pires sans que les commentateurs s'en soucient plus que a.


Je n'attaquais pas spcialement FA dans mon message (en tout cas c'tait pas le but), la qualit de l'interview avait t mise en question par quelqu'un et je trouvais que non, justement car Bourdin "attaquait" sur un point particulirement mis en avant par FA. Etant donn que c'est lui qui met ce point avant c'est normal d'tre exigent sur ce sujet, pour moi c'est comme Hollande et son ennemi la finance, c'est lui qui l'a mis en avant c'est normal que les gens rlent la-dessus.

Le sujet ici c'est l'UPR et donc FA c'est normal qu'on parle de lui ici, sur les autres discussions des autres candidats on parle d'eux, par exemple sur les discussions Macron, il a t aussi beaucoup critiqu.
Je n'ai donc pas l'impression que les gens soient spcialement plus exigent avec FA qu'avec un autre candidat.

Aprs si tu veux ouvrir un sujet pour recenser toutes les bourdes/erreurs/omissions de tous les candidats tu as le droit mais j'espre que tu as du temps libre  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

Je ne dis pas ici particulirement mais en gnral... Regarde le comportement des journalistes avec lui et tu verras qu'il y a une diffrence de traitement. J'avais post 1 ou 2 vidos pour montrer des exemples d'interviews qui volaient franchement bas en insistant sur les associations de personnes avec Le Pen par exemple. En gros, a attaque la personne et pas les ides. Mlenchon a eu droit  la mme d'ailleurs. Vu qu'il monte, a a l'air de se calmer un peu.

Bref, tous les candidats qui ne sont pas dans le moule, ils sont casss plus que les autres par rapport  leur personne. Et ta comparaison avec la finance de Hollande n'est pas bonne car c'est une promesse non-tenue donc tu peux l'attaquer l-dessus.

----------


## halaster08

@Tallyho
J'avais mal compris ton propos prcdent, je croyais que tu parlais des gens sur ce forum qui tait plus exigent avec FA que d'autres.
Effectivement pour les journalistes c'est pas la mme chose, l o justement j'ai trouv l'interview de FA pertinente, il y a eu beaucoup d'autres qui l'taient moins je suis d'accord, et la diffrence de traitement entre gros et petits candidats est en effet flagrante (et je trouve que le traitement de Melenchon est pire depuis qu'il monte). Le pire tant le traitement de Macron, il pourrait montrer son cul pendant une interview les journalistes trouveraient a formidable ...

----------


## behe

Pour ceux qui disent que Joseph Stiglitz est un conomiste anti europe ....



> "Certains d'entre nous ont t cits par des candidats  l'lection prsidentielle franaise, notamment par Marine le Pen et ses quipes, pour justifier un programme politique sur la question de l'Europe", crivent ces 25 conomistes, dont l'amricain Robert Solow (prix Nobel en 1987), l'indien Amartya Sen (1998) et le franais Jean Tirole (2014).
> 
> Malgr des "positions diffrentes" sur "l'union montaire et les politiques de relance", "nos opinions convergent pour condamner cette instrumentalisation de la pense conomique", ajoutent les signataires, qui jugent la *construction europenne "capitale" pour maintenir le progrs conomique des membres de l'UE*. Parmi ces 25 signataires figurent des conomistes d'obdience librale, et d'autres plus critiques vis--vis de la mondialisation et de l'euro,  l'image de l'amricain *Joseph Stiglitz*, prix Nobel en 2011, rgulirement cit par la candidate du Front national.
> 
> *"Les volutions proposes par les programmes antieuropens dstabiliseraient la France et remettraient en cause la coopration entre pays europens, qui assure aujourd'hui une stabilit conomique et politique en Europe"*


pas si anti europe que a en fait, juste critique.
edit : le lien en dessous sur Krugman est pas mal non plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> pas si anti europe que a en fait, juste critique.


Il est contre l'euro mais pas forcment contre l'union europenne.
On peut retrouver des citations de Joseph Stiglitz contre l'euro, aprs il a peut tre chang d'opinion...

Et si c'est un truc rcent, peut tre qu'il a t manipul pour aller dans le sens du systme... (on subit beaucoup de pression quand on est contre le systme)
Il n'y a pas besoin d'tre prix Nobel d'conomie pour comprendre que l'euro est une mauvaise ide (en rgle gnral les monnaies uniques ne fonctionnent jamais).

Faut arrter de faire peur aux franais, sortir de l'UE et de l'euro ce n'est pas la fin du monde...
a peut trs bien ce passer. (de toute faon c'est invitable, un jour l'UE s'effondrera toute seule)
En plus on peut emmener des autres pays avec nous, donc c'est hyper cool en ralit.
Si la sortie de la France de l'UE fait seffondrer l'UE ce serait tip top.

Si la France ne quitte pas l'UE un autre pays le fera.
a ne va pas encore durer des dcennies et des dcennies.

----------


## TallyHo

Je suis d'accord, il ne faut pas confondre UE, Zone Euro et Schengen. On peut admettre une collaboration europenne mais ne pas tre dans l'Euro. D'ailleurs il y a des pays dans ce cas.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais les britanniques avaient trs bien compris depuis le dbut que l'euro allait tre un handicap.
Du coup ils taient avantag sur les autres, puisqu'ils avaient le contrle de leur monnaie (normal).
Je ne sais pas si vous tes au courant que l'UE est une anomalie dans le monde.

Et sinon la liste des pays membre de l'UE qui n'utilise pas l'euro :
Pays de l'Union conomique et montaire non membres de la zone euro




> Le Royaume-Uni possde une drogation permanente qui lui permet de ne pas adhrer  la zone euro. Pour l'heure, le pays n'envisage pas de se lancer dans une dmarche d'adhsion.





> la politique des tats de l'Union europenne concernant l'adhsion  la monnaie unique, les sondages d'opinions montrent l'approbation ou le refus des populations  intgrer la zone euro. Au Danemark (71 %) et en Sude (87,6 %), l'opposition y est encore forte et constante  ce jour. En Rpublique tchque (70 %) et en Pologne (75 %) l'opposition y est majoritaire depuis la crise conomique de 2008.
> Le Royaume-Uni y tait galement oppos avant de choisir de voter pour ne pas se maintenir dans l'Union europenne.


Si les pro UE pouvaient commencer par reconnatre que la monnaie commune ce n'est pas la meilleure ide ce serait dj un bon dbut.  ::):

----------


## Grogro

> Ouais mais les mdias prfrent parler de celui la :
> Le Nobel d'conomie Paul Krugman trille le programme du FN
> 
> Il y a des grosses liste d'conomistes qui ont tudi l'euro, pour en venir  la conclusion que a ne fonctionnera jamais.
> Mais il y a galement des conomistes qui pensent que l'euro pourrait fonctionner un jour...


Lis bien, Krugman est lui-mme un critique de l'euro depuis toujours. Mais s'il considre que la cration de l'euro fut une aberration pour des raisons montaire et des raisons macro-conomique, il considre que sortir de l'euro fera plus de mal que de bien. Et je suis d'accord avec lui.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il considre que sortir de l'euro fera plus de mal que de bien. Et je suis d'accord avec lui.


Vous tes super pessimiste quand mme...
En s'organisant il y a moyen que a ce passe bien.

Le seul problme c'est que notre monnaie pourrait se faire attaquer sur les marchs financiers...
Comme avait fait Soros en 1992 :
1992 : les spculateurs mettent en pril le Systme montaire europen
Ce sont des milliardaires qui peuvent faire chier... (comme d'habitude)

De toute faon l'euro finira pas se cracher, donc autant prvoir  l'avance.
Ce serait cool que chaque nation ait sa propre monnaie, avec des valeurs diffrentes.
En schma a ferait un truc comme a :
Allemagne > France > Italie > Grce.
Et pas :
Allemagne = France = Italie = Grce

L'euro est trop fort pour nous et trop faible pour l'Allemagne et c'est reconnu mme par les mdias mainstreams.
L'UE pourrait faire un truc bien en supprimant l'euro et en laissant chaque pays crer une nouvelle monnaie.

----------


## BenoitM

> Lis bien


Mais il ne faut pas lire bien. L'important est de lire ce qu'on souhaite  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Lis bien, Krugman est lui-mme un critique de l'euro depuis toujours. Mais s'il considre que la cration de l'euro fut une aberration pour des raisons montaire et des raisons macro-conomique, il considre que sortir de l'euro fera plus de mal que de bien. Et je suis d'accord avec lui.


Le monsieur a toujours t un peu fantasque, il nous disait plus tt que les derniers pays qui sortiraient de l'Euro serait ceux qui en subirait le plus fort cout  ::mrgreen:: 

P.S : la rponse n'a pas tard, Monsieur Krugman truque les donnes : Paul Krugman et lEuro

----------


## Charvalos

> Vous tes super pessimiste quand mme...
> En s'organisant il y a moyen que a ce passe bien.
> 
> Le seul problme c'est que notre monnaie pourrait se faire attaquer sur les marchs financiers...
> Comme avait fait Soros en 1992 :
> 1992 : les spculateurs mettent en pril le Systme montaire europen
> Ce sont des milliardaires qui peuvent faire chier... (comme d'habitude)
> 
> De toute faon l'euro finira pas se cracher, donc autant prvoir  l'avance.
> ...


Est-ce que ta boule de cristal peut me donner les prochains numros de l'Euro Million ?  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

Je ne savais pas que Polony avait lanc son site, je le trouve pas mal du tout. De toute faon, j'aimais dj cette journaliste trs intelligente et cultive. Elle a interview Asselineau : https://polony.tv/rencontres/francoi...?autoplay=true

Certes elle est souverainiste mais l'interview est pose, a change.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Je vous invite  aller directement  la seconde 13:09 du *journal de la RTS du 19/04*. Voici l'image laisse par la France  l'occasion de la campagne lectorale. C'est vol ? Je suppose que ce *Franz-Olivier Giesbert* ne parles que des "gros" candidats, les "petits" tant *roupie de sansonnet*...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Jai "cout" soigneusement la *vido* propose par TallyHo. FA y dit,  la seconde ~56:40 :

_Je suis le seuil candidat  mopposer au(x) principe(s) mme(s) de la construction europenne a repose en fait sur un artifice, lappartenance  une convention gographique qui serait une convention continentale et gographique, mais en ralit a repose au fond sur quelque chose dindicible. Pourquoi les Franais devrait-il fusionner avec les Lettons, les Lituaniens ou les Finlandais avec lesquels nous navons aucun lien et se couper des pays du Maghreb. Lindicible cest que lunion europenne ressemble furieusement  un apartheid plantaire qui ne dit pas son nom_

Je suis un peu du que FA nait pas rappel, comme entendu dans une autre vido, que comme tant dautres, il a cru, plus jeune,  la construction dune union europenne. Cela lui permettrait, pour le moins, de se rapprocher du Pytoyen franais ayant plus dune cinquantaine dannes aujourdhui, et permettrait aux jeunes qui y croient encore et toujours, de se projeter dans la situation de ces plus anciens (qui taient, et sont probablement toujours.aussi bien quip intellectuellement queux).

Pourquoi ce sont des firmes amricaines qui valuent la fiabilit des pays emprunteurs_? Pour donner de faon indpendante (!) une garantie (!) aux pays prteurs_? Si mes souvenirs de lpoque du gnral de Gaulle et de Pompidou sont bons, ltat franais empruntait de largent  son propre peuple : les intrts sur ces emprunts profitaient au pays mme. Alors pourquoi les pays de lUE nempruntent-ils pas quaux seuls pays membres. Cela obligerait l'union elle-mme  valuer la solvabilit des pays emprunteurs_?

Un autre point important : il est logique que si un sujet donn doit tre lgifr au niveau de lUE, dans la phase prparatoire, tous les acteurs du domaine concern soient consults, et donc les entreprises. Mais si nous aboutissons  du lobbyisme, cest tout simplement, abstraction faite des si nombreux conflits dintrt, parce que les dputs NE REPRSENTENT PAS LE(S) PEUPLE(S) et ne peuvent ou ne savent donc pas le(s) dfendre.

----------


## Mingolito

On voit bien que c'est non seulement un minable et un pauvre type mais qu'il serait en bonne place pour le championnat s'il tait invit  n'importe quel diner de con.

C'est pas lui qui va "sauver la France", trouvez autre chose... Son programme est dbile, au moins c'est cohrent avec la personne.
La France  2200 milliards de dettes et est en perdition, pour la sauver on va construire un porte-avions ! Et pourquoi pas aller sur Mars pendant qu'il y est ? 

Des pages de sujet pour discuter d'un pareil tocard ? Vous avez vraiment rien  foutre  ::ptdr:: 

Circulez il y  rien  voir...

 ::fleche::  http://www.dettepublique.fr

----------


## TallyHo

Excuse nous d'changer des points de vue au lieu d'insulter les gens ou de dverser de la bile inutilement...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

@Mingolito : Maintenant tu peux chercher des extraits montrant  quel point les autres candidats sont stupides avec le mme genre de boutades. Je te rassure, a va tre beaucoup plus facile. Mais hlas, j'ai le regret de te dire que ces interventions isoles et sorties de leur contexte n'ont, pour ainsi dire, aucun intrt.

[Edit] En plus, aprs recherche, il semble que l'mission ne soit mme pas encore sortie, vu qu'elle est prvue pour 22h ce soir. C'est CNews qui s'est amuse  diffuser un extrait choisi sur son compte Twitter, ce qui ne permet mme pas de connatre le contexte de la scne, qui n'est du coup que pure polmique pour faire le buzz et faire passer le candidat pour un abruti. Je trouve en l'occurrence ce journaliste particulirement insistant et irrespectueux, comme un grand de cours de rcr qui se moque d'un plus petit parce qu'il a 2 classes de plus. Un vrai gamin, ce journaliste. Je comprends tout  fait qu'Asselineau sorte de ses gonds dans de telles conditions. Ce n'est pas du niveau d'une prsidentielle.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est CNews qui s'est amuse  diffuser un extrait choisi sur son compte Twitter, ce qui ne permet mme pas de connatre le contexte de la scne, qui n'est du coup que pure polmique pour faire le buzz et faire passer le candidat pour un abruti. Je trouve en l'occurrence ce journaliste particulirement insistant et irrespectueux, comme un grand de cours de rcr qui se moque d'un plus petit parce qu'il a 2 classes de plus.


Et que dire de ceux qui propagent ces vraies fausses polmiques ?  ::roll:: 

Je regrettais l'interview de Bourdin avec son ct un peu dloyal mais l on touche le fond... Tu m'tonnes que les rares journalistes de qualit restants misent de plus en plus sur leur chaine ou site personnels. Ils commencent peut-tre  en avoir marre de jouer au petit jeu de ces mdias qui courent aprs les buzz.

----------


## BenoitM

> @Mingolito : Maintenant tu peux chercher des extraits montrant  quel point les autres candidats sont stupides avec le mme genre de boutades. Je te rassure, a va tre beaucoup plus facile. Mais hlas, j'ai le regret de te dire que ces interventions isoles et sorties de leur contexte n'ont, pour ainsi dire, aucun intrt.
> 
> [Edit] En plus, aprs recherche, il semble que l'mission ne soit mme pas encore sortie, vu qu'elle est prvue pour 22h ce soir. C'est CNews qui s'est amuse  diffuser un extrait choisi sur son compte Twitter, ce qui ne permet mme pas de connatre le contexte de la scne, qui n'est du coup que pure polmique pour faire le buzz et faire passer le candidat pour un abruti. Je trouve en l'occurrence ce journaliste particulirement insistant et irrespectueux, comme un grand de cours de rcr qui se moque d'un plus petit parce qu'il a 2 classes de plus. Un vrai gamin, ce journaliste. Je comprends tout  fait qu'Asselineau sorte de ses gonds dans de telles conditions. Ce n'est pas du niveau d'une prsidentielle.


Il y en a plein et?
On ne peut pas reconnaitre que son poulain  merder?
Au pire dire oui il a t nul dans cette interview (finalement vaut peut-tre mieux pour lui qui ne passe pas souvent au mdia :p) mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne peut pas reconnaitre que son "favori" foire de temps en temps, il n'y a rien honteux dans ca.


Part contre il esy pas isolationniste et on devait pas arrter de faire des guerre  l'tranger? A quoi peux bien servir un porte-avions? O c'est un isolationniste comme trump qui bombarde la Syrie, qui envois son arme au large de la Core du nord?

----------


## TallyHo

> Au pire dire oui il a t nul dans cette interview (finalement vaut peut-tre mieux pour lui qui ne passe pas souvent au mdia :p) mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne peut pas reconnaitre que son "favori" foire de temps en temps, il n'y a rien honteux dans ca.


Et c'est ce que Matthieu a fait avec l'interview de Bourdin o il a dit que FA a mal rpondu  son avis...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Il y en a plein et?
> On ne peut pas reconnaitre que son poulain  merder?
> Au pire dire oui il a t nul dans cette interview (finalement vaut peut-tre mieux pour lui qui ne passe pas souvent au mdia :p) mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne peut pas reconnaitre que son "favori" foire de temps en temps, il n'y a rien honteux dans ca.


J'ai rien contre a (je l'ai d'ailleurs fait sur la dernire interview de Bourdin, comme quoi tu as la mmoire courte), mais a ne se juge pas sur un extrait de 40 secondes. Il faut voir l'interview dans son ensemble, ou  minima les minutes qui prcdent. Ici Asselineau ne rpond pas, mais a ne veut pas dire qu'il ne connaisse pas la rponse (il contredit d'ailleurs le journaliste, donc j'imagine qu'il doit avoir au moins une ide du prix). Le journaliste saute sur la conclusion qu'il ne sait pas mais rien ne le prouve. Quand on te pose des questions nervantes, au bout d'un moment tu n'as juste plus envie de jouer le jeu, a peut donc tout  fait tre un simple refus de circonstance. Et quand la vido dmarre sur un "Non non non", tu sens dj que a fait un moment que a dure. J'ai donc hte de voir la totalit de l'interview pour constater le manque de professionnalisme du journaliste.




> Part contre il esy pas isolationniste et on devait pas arrter de faire des guerre  l'tranger? A quoi peux bien servir un porte-avions? O c'est un isolationniste comme trump qui bombarde la Syrie, qui envois son arme au large de la Core du nord?


Il me semble qu'il parle justement de notre porte avion qui est inutilisable. Dans le mme esprit que remonter le budget de la dfense pour au moins renouveler le matriel vtuste, avoir un nouveau porte avion pour ne pas se retrouver sur le carreau pendant que l'autre est en maintenance ne me semble pas tre incohrent.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> On voi*t* bien que


@ Mingolito: Il y a longtemps que vous, preux chevalier blanc et myope de ces pages, auriez perdu les pdales dans les circonstances de "travail" des candidats et le harclement dont ils sont lobjet.
Il ny aurait pas de diffrence pour vous, mais pour la plupart dentre nous, si nous nous approchons du btail dune ferme, nous serons harcels nous aussi, par toutes sortes dinsectes volants, genre mouches ou taons. Je fais un parallle entre les mauvais journalistes et ces insectes, et je laisse aux autres, le soin de faire celui des candidats avec le btail.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 


Le journaliste est ultra pnible et d'une extrmement mauvaise foie.
On voit clairement qu'il cherche  faire chier.
Il est agressif et rpte la mme question en boucle.

Asselineau rpond trs mal.
La premire fois qu'on lui demande le prix d'un porte avion il aurait du rpondre "Je suis dsol, je n'ai pas le prix en tte, mais il est dans mes notes".
J'ignore pourquoi les politiciens refusent toujours d'admettre qu'ils ne savent pas un truc...
C'est naturel d'oublier ou de ne pas connaitre tous les dtails techniques.
C'est compltement excusable en pleine campagne lectoral, a doit tre fatigant denchaner comme a tous les jours.
Psychologiquement c'est dur de se faire maltraiter par les journalistes  longueur de journe.

Aprs je comprend tout  fait sa frustration par rapport au traitement accord  Macron par les journalistes.
Les propos de Macron n'ont aucun sens et les journalistes applaudissent.
Si les journalistes posaient des questions ultra technique  Macron, il ne pourrait pas rpondre non plus...

Les journalistes sont pnible avec tout le monde sauf avec Macron...

----------


## Mingolito

Je ne suis pas d'accord, le journaliste avait parfaitement raison de faire bien son travail (faon Jean-Jacques Bourdin).
On ne met pas dans son programme un porte avion sans savoir combien a cote, tout a prouve que ce politique est un guignol.

La raction du politique  t plus que minable il  rvl sa totale nullit.
Donc non seulement c'est un baltringue avec un comportement de minable et de pauvre type  mais en plus d'une totale mauvais foi.
En plus ce type est fou et parano...

On dirais l'ivrogne du coin qui s'nerve pour rien et contre tout avec son cerveau hors service grill par l'alcool...

Ce type  fait toute sa carrire dans le public il est totalement dconnect des ralits, il na jamais vu comment fonctionne une vrai entreprise prive de sa vie, toute ses ides sont stupides.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne suis pas d'accord, le journaliste avait parfaitement raison de faire bien son travail (faon Jean-Jacques Bourdin).


Ouais bof on s'en branle un peu du prix d'un porte avion, a dpend du porte avion en plus...
Les "journalistes" recherchent les questions gnante pour dstabiliser les candidats qu'ils n'aiment pas. (je connais des candidats mieux traits)
Bon aprs Asselineau aurait pu se renseigner un minimum, il aurait du marquer a sur une fiche quelque part.
Au pire il rpondait "plusieurs milliards" et hop c'tait bon.
Donc ouais l c'est mal jou...




> On ne met pas dans son programme un porte avion sans savoir combien a coute


Je sais pas si tu prends Melenchon, Fillon, Macron que tu lis leur programme et qu'a chaque ligne tu leur demandes "combien a cote ?" ya un bien un moment o ils ne sauront pas rpondre.




> Ce type  fait toute sa carrire dans le public il est totalement dconnect des ralits, il n' jamais vu comment fonctionne une vrai entreprise prive de sa vie


C'est le cas de beaucoup de prsident de la rpublique, de ministre, de dputs.
Ils sont tous dconnect de la ralit.




> toute ses ides sont stupides.


Ah ben non, il propose de quitter l'UE et l'OTAN, on ne peut pas critiquer a !
C'est tip top  :8-): 
Bon aprs c'est pas le seul, mme Melenchon dit que c'est possible que la France quitte l'UE (mme si il bluffe).

----------


## TallyHo

Non mais ne lui rpondez pas svp... Il n'est l que pour la polmique inutile et insulter gratuitement...

Comme si un candidat pouvait se souvenir de tout son programme et le chiffrage dtaill. Quand on voit les pavs des programmes (et pas les rsums qu'on reoit dans les BAL), on peut les excuser de ne pas se souvenir de tout.

----------


## Mingolito

> Je sais pas si tu prends Melenchon, Fillon, Macron que tu lis leur programme et qu'a chaque ligne tu leur demandes "combien a cote ?" ya un bien un moment o ils ne sauront pas rpondre.


Je pense que c'est pourtant un facteur clef les questions sur le budget, a permet de faire le tri entre les candidats crdibles et les guignols dmagos, et le cot d'un porte-avions n'est pas trivial, non seulement sa construction mais aussi ses frais d'entretiens et son cot de fonctionnement, total plus 5 milliards. Sans compter qu'on envoi pas un porte-avions au combat sans escorte, avec escorte et avec le cot de son fonctionnement on arrive plus vers les 10 milliards pour avoir une flotte oprationnelle avec un porte-avions. Alors rajouter 10 milliards de cot pour un jouet inutile et dangereux quand on fait dj 80 milliards de dficit par an et qu'on  2200 milliards de dettes c'est du pur dlire...

Si on se concentre que sur les "gros" candidats, seuls deux programmes sont ralistes : le plus raliste est celui de Fillon suivi par Macron.

Pour ce qui est des programmes de Hamon, Mlenchon et Marine c'est du pur dlire, c'est jeter par les fentres des centaines de milliards alors que la France en doit dj 2200, ce genre de programme ne mnera qu' la ruine et  l'accroissement du chmage et de la pauvret.

 ::fleche::  Quel est le cot des rformes proposes par les candidats  l'lection prsidentielle ? 





> Non mais ne lui rpondez pas svp... Il n'est l que pour la polmique inutile et insulter gratuitement...


a va le facho stalinien, j'ai pas le droit de m'exprimer et de dbattre moi aussi ? tu va faire quoi m'envoyer au goulag ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> le plus raliste est celui de Fillon suivi par Macron.


Peu importe le prsident au final dans 5 ans le pays se retrouvera beaucoup plus endett...
Fillon, Macron, c'est comme Sarkozy, Hollande.
C'est de la merde.

Aprs vous faites ce que vous voulez (mais prfrez quand mme Fillon,  Macron, parce que Macron...).
Fillon et Macron on le mme programme, et ils sont pour encore plus d'UE...

Je ne perds pas espoir que Fillon et Macron ne se retrouverent pas au second tour !
C'est largement jouable.

----------


## Mingolito

> Je ne perds pas espoir que Fillon et Macron ne se retrouverent pas au second tour !
> C'est largement jouable.


Je sais que tu ne crois pas aux sondages et c'est ton droit, mais pour l'instant on en est toujours  Macron versus Marine et au final Macron prsident.
On le saura bientt...  ::lol::

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> On ne met pas dans son programme un porte avion sans savoir combien a co**te


videmment, et si vident que cest probablement ce qui a irrit profondment (voire un peu plus_?) FA, lui rvlant sans ambigut les intentions du taon, en face de lui. Le sens rel de la question est _tes vous imbcile_?_.
Et,  la fin de linterview, comme FA sest rendu compte du ridicule du questionneur et des vraies intentions du diffuseur, il en a interdit la diffusion. Car je suppose et espre que nous avons un droit de contrle sur la diffusion de notre image. FA est-il au courant de la circulation de cette vido sur le net_? Une trahison du diffuseur, sans doute_!

Cest tellement vident quil ny a quun chevalier blanc comme Mingolito pour tomber dans le pige_!

*Comme quoi, la pub, a marche toujours aussi bien.*

----------


## Ryu2000

> FA est-il au courant de la circulation de cette vido sur le net_?


Si ce n'est pas le cas c'est qu'il ne regarde pas les actualits :
Incapable de donner le cot d'un porte-avions, Asselineau perd ses nerfs
Sur CNews, Franois Asselineau perd ses nerfs et imite Emmanuel Macron
Prsidentielle : la trs (trs) grosse colre de Franois Asselineau
VIDO - Franois Asselineau sche sur le cot dun porte-avions et essaie de se rattraper en tapant sur Emmanuel Macron
AVANT-PREMIERE - Franois Asselineau perd ses nerfs face  Olivier Galzi sur CNews aprs une question du journaliste - Regardez

Aprs c'est pas trs grave, un journaliste attaque psychologiquement un candidat,  force le candidat craque... Il n'y a rien d'extraordinaire.

Moi j'aimerai bien dire  Asselineau qu'avec 2, 3 ans de cannabis lgal il pourra le payer son porte avion...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Moi j'aimerai bien dire  Asselineau qu'avec 2, 3 ans de cannabis lgal il pourra le payer son porte avion...


 ::ptdr:: 

Pour moi, cest clair : FA drange par ce que ce quil dit est trop convainquant et *trop vrai**, or, trop vrai, a ne se fait pas, en politique daujourdhui. Le peuple a toujours prfr la sincrit  la Hollande,  la Sarkozy ou  la Fillon.

* Il a pouss le bouchon un peu loin au sujet du Dala Lama.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je viens de voir l'interview complte.




> Je ne suis pas d'accord, le journaliste avait parfaitement raison de faire bien son travail (faon Jean-Jacques Bourdin).


N'importe qui a raison ds lors qu'il fait bien son travail, sauf que ce journaliste ne fait pas bien son travail. Et cela se note ds le premier sujet d'nervement qui est le cot de l'UE. En effet, le journaliste prend les chiffres du parlement europen, qui prcisent effectivement un cot de 19 Md pour un retour de 14,5 Md, soit un delta de 4,5 Md. Mais ce ne sont pas les seuls chiffres officiels, vu qu'il existe plusieurs modes de calculs. Personnellement, je ne vais pas m'offusquer de voir que c'est moins que 9 Md de diffrence, vu que les recettes prvues ne se basent pas uniquement l dessus. Il pourra toujours tenter de faire plus d'effort sur la fraude fiscale, dont il prvoit d'en rcuprer 20 Md sur 60-80 Md. J'admets aussi que ces chiffres ne donnent pas raison  Asselineau, donc il serait bien d'aller voir exactement d'o il sort son 9 et, par extension, de faire de mme sur les autres recettes qu'il compte obtenir. On pourra cela dit au moins lui accorder qu'il se donne les moyens de lutter contre la fraude fiscale en se dsengageant de l'article 63 du TFUE (interdiction de restreindre les mouvements de capitaux).

Nanmoins, malgr tous ces claircissements, cela ne justifie pas le comportement irrespectueux du journaliste, qui a un comportement de gamin qui ne cherche qu' donner tort  celui qu'il a en face, et cela ds le dbut. Par exemple ds les premires secondes, il trouve marrant de mettre en emphase que, oh zut, Asselineau n'est pas sur la premire page du sondage des intentions de vote (l o il y a les favoris) mais sur la seconde, o il n'a qu'un pourcent. Et de l il se dlecte en demandant "qu'est-ce que vous attendez avec une telle intention de vote ?", comme si l'intention de vote tait dfinitive et que c'tait au candidat  admettre sa dfaite dsormais inluctable. De toute vidence, montrer directement la seconde page du sondage, constater et demander de manire neutre ce qu'inspire ce 1%  Asselineau ne lui semble pas faire assez d'audimat.

Par la suite, le journaliste prend ses liberts en transformant le "sensiblement, nettement suprieur"  1% de Asselineau en "un peu plus", comme si c'tait de toute vidence une erreur du candidat. Il lui coupe souvent la parole et insiste sur la qualificatif anti-systme. Puis quand Asselineau dit que les chiffres du parlement son faux le journaliste passe tout de suite par l'interprtation complotiste. L, forcment, a commence  pter, parce que de toute vidence l'objectif du journaliste est de voir ce qui peut faire passer le candidat pour un idiot (et a semble visiblement plaire  certains sur ce forum qui ne se posent pas plus de questions). Ensuite on enchane avec la dette, qui de toute vidence prend 10% parce que "c'est mathmatique", Asselineau tant de toute vidence peu comptent dans le domaine (c'est bien connu, la seule faon de devenir inspecteur gnral des finances, c'est de ne pas avoir son brevet). Puis viens le raccourci entre contrle des mouvements de capitaux comme quoi Asselineau proposerait, selon ce journaliste, de "mettre en sequestre" l'argent des franais en leur interdisant de tout retirer. Ce n'est plus de l'investigation mais de la paranoa. Aprs quoi on en vient  l'argument fallacieux du programme vide, o Asselineau se contente de sortir et tout le reste c'est pour le suivant et les rfrendums.

Et c'est l qu'on en arrive  la fameuse question du prix d'un porte avion. Asselineau fait son speech sur le relvement du financement de la dfense et ses raisons, et le journaliste ne trouve rien de mieux  faire que de lui poser 4 fois la question "a cote combien un porte avion ?".  partir de ce moment l, je vois deux types de spectateurs : ceux qui sont l pour le divertissement, comme Mingolito, et qui s'esclaffe devant leur cran, et les autres, qui cherchent  valuer le candidat pour dterminer leur vote, et qui n'ont qu'une seule envie qui est de foutre une beigne  ce foutu journaliste. Par ailleurs, on voit ds lors que l'extrait vido sorti en avance, en plus d'tre pris hors contexte, a t sujet  un odieux montage o on a retir la rponse d'Asselineau. Parce que oui il a rpondu qu'un porte avion cote entre 2 et 2,5 Md, ce qui a t compltement retir de l'extrait (encore une fois, chiffres  motiver). Donc cet extrait que CNews  mis sur son compte twitter ne fait qu'alimenter les calomnies  l'encontre d'Asselineau.

Donc Mingolito, tes affirmations gratuites et sans preuves, tu peux te les mettre bien profond. Ton commentaire ne montre qu' quel point ton raisonnement est triqu.




> Et,  la fin de linterview, comme FA sest rendu compte du ridicule du questionneur et des vraies intentions du diffuseur, il en a interdit la diffusion. Car je suppose et espre que nous avons un droit de contrle sur la diffusion de notre image. FA est-il au courant de la circulation de cette vido sur le net_? Une trahison du diffuseur, sans doute_!


Il ne l'a visiblement pas fait, et il vaudrait mieux car cela lui donnerait droit  un effet Streisand. Il ferait mieux de faire savoir au contraire que l'interview complte dment l'affirmation calomnieuse d'incapacit  rpondre.

----------


## Mingolito

> Donc Mingolito, tes affirmations gratuites et sans preuves, tu peux te les mettre bien profond.


a te va pas du tout la vulgarit, tu es bien plus classe que a gnralement  :;): 

Non mais srieusement, toi , tu soutiens ce guignol ? Ou tu viens juste de faire un exercice de style ?

Pour aller un peu dans ton sens, comme le guignol ne deviendra pas prsident les "journalistes" le taclent pour faire genre "je suis pas lche botte", mais pour les prsidentiables ils la ramnent moins...

Sauf que moi j'aime bien le tacle de politiques, je ne suis pas du tout objectif la dessus, j'aime mme quand Poutou tacle Marine et Fillon et les humilie devant la France entire, pourtant je suis trs loin d'aller voter Poutou  ::lol:: 
Le tacle de politiques ca m'excite  ::salive::

----------


## micka132

> Si on se concentre que sur les "gros" candidats, seuls deux programmes sont ralistes : le plus raliste est celui de Fillon suivi par Macron.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des programmes de Hamon, Mlenchon et Marine c'est du pur dlire, c'est jeter par les fentres des centaines de milliards alors que la France en doit dj 2200, ce genre de programme ne mnera qu' la ruine et  l'accroissement du chmage et de la pauvret.


Tous ceux qui te lisent rgulierement ont compris que tu ne jurais que par le capitalomondialisme, c'est ton droit meme si ce sont des ides qui commencent  se faire vieilles et que bientot tu seras dans la categorie vieux racs  ::ptdr:: .
Par contre je comprends pas trop ton obsession du chiffrage, sachant qu'il n'y a aucun prsident prcedent qui n'a pu tenir les siens, pourquoi donner du crdit  ceux d'aujourd'hui?

----------


## Mingolito

> Tous ceux qui te lisent rgulierement ont compris que tu ne jurais que par le capitalomondialisme


Tu me catalogues comme tu veux mais j'ai des positions sur l'cologie ou le retour aux liberts qui ne sont pas dans les programmes habituels de cette catgorie...
Je ne suis pas forcment militant mondialiste, ce que je regrette c'est que les gens ne comprennent pas ce qu'est vraiment la mondialisation.
Les gens ne comprennent pas le fait que par exemple si on arrtait la mondialisation ils seraient obligs d'acheter leur T-shirt 100 euros au lieu de 7 euros.
Si on sortait de la mondialisation non seulement on devrais acheter tout bien plus cher mais on aurais plus d'essence, de krosne, ni fioul ni gaz, et on devrait tous devenir alcoolique pour boire les normes quantits de vin ou alcools produits en France, bref je ne crois pas que les gens soient prs  a...
Moi j'ai jamais dit que jtais contre le fait de se dplacer en charrette et de se chauffer  la bouse de vache.
Je ne suis pas militant, je cherches  comprendre c'est tout. Pourquoi diaboliser la mondialisation et profiter de nombre de ses avantages en mme temps ? C'est pas cohrent... Cuba est sorti de la mondialisation, c'est a que vous voulez, devenir tous pauvres, avoir des tickets de rationnement et vivre comme sous l'occupation ?





> Tous ceux qui te lisent rgulierement ont compris que tu ne jurais que par le capitalomondialisme, c'est ton droit meme si ce sont des ides qui commencent  se faire vieilles et que bientot tu seras dans la categorie vieux racs .
> Par contre je comprends pas trop ton obsession du chiffrage, sachant qu'il n'y a aucun prsident prcedent qui n'a pu tenir les siens, pourquoi donner du crdit  ceux d'aujourd'hui?


C'est pas faux, mais je peux rebondir la dessus , si dj ceux qui prvoient un budget raisonnable se plantent, que penser de ceux qui partent perdant avec un budget dficitaire sur le papier de plusieurs centaines de milliards d'euros ?

----------


## micka132

> Les gens ne comprennent pas le fait que par exemple si on arrtais la mondialisation ils seraient obligs d'acheter leur T-shirt 100 euros au lieu de 7 euros.


100 euros ca se paye deja et pour des produits effectivement qui en vaudrait 7, coucou les marques...Mais effectivement il faudrait consommer moins et ca fait chier beaucoup de personne dont je ne fait pas partie.



> Pourquoi diaboliser la mondialisation et profiter de nombre de ses avantages en mme temps ?


C'est parceque tu confonds la mondialisation actuelle avec le commerce de la nuit des temps. La mondialisation actuelle visent  faire sauter toute les protections nationales pour que les multi-nationales puissent augmenter toujours plus leurs benefices en allant exploiter l ou ca leurs rapportent le plus.



> Cuba est sorti de la mondialisation, c'est a que vous voulez, devenir tous pauvre et vivre comme dans les annes 50 ?


 Tu parles de leur systeme de sant? ::D: . Avec infiniment moins de moyens que les usa ils ont un systeme bien plus performant que celui des USA. Alors certes, ils n'ont pas tous 2 pickups  20 litres au 100...En meme temps il est physiquement impossible pour la terre que l'ensemble de la population vivent comme ca, c'est donc un modle de merde, de loin le pire dans l'histoire de l'humanit (je vise pas seulement les USA, mais l'occident dans son ensemble).






> ceux qui prvoient un budget raisonnable se plantent, que penser de ceux qui partent perdant avec un budget dficitaire sur le papier de plusieurs centaines de milliards d'euros ?


Il ne sont raisonnables que pour ceux qui y croient, c'est quasiment la seule difference entre les chiffrages, et manque de bol ce n'est jamais la ralit parcequ'il y a bien trop de facteurs pour que ca soit raliste.

----------


## Mingolito

> Tu parles de leur systeme de sant?. Avec infiniment moins de moyens que les usa ils ont un systeme bien plus performant que celui des USA


Ils ont rien  manger donc ils deviennent pas obses, en plus ils ont rien  foutre de leurs journes  part danser la Salsa, rsultat : sant de fer et jamais malade -> hpitaux vides  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne suis pas d'accord, le journaliste avait parfaitement raison de faire bien son travail (faon Jean-Jacques Bourdin).
> On ne met pas dans son programme un porte avion sans savoir combien a cote, tout a prouve que ce politique est un guignol.
> 
> La raction du politique  t plus que minable il  rvl sa totale nullit.
> Donc non seulement c'est un baltringue avec un comportement de minable et de pauvre type  mais en plus d'une totale mauvais foi.
> En plus ce type est fou et parano...
> 
> On dirais l'ivrogne du coin qui s'nerve pour rien et contre tout avec son cerveau hors service grill par l'alcool...


Visiblement, tu projettes sur cet homme ton propre vcu. Cela expliquerait pourquoi tu nous abreuves quotidiennement de messages diffamatoires et obscnes.

Sais-tu qu'il existe des traitements spcialiss dans des cliniques pour ce genre d'addictions,  base de baclofne qui supprime la sensation de manque ?
Associ  de la mditation et de acupuncture, tu t'en sortirais certainement et tu pourrais commencer une nouvelle vie.

Finit de souffrir, pour toi comme pour nous.


Quand au prix d'un porte-avion, les cots vont d'un facteur de 1  6 donc bien malin qui peut dire combien cela coutera. Connaissant la DGA et ses nombreux drapages, cela coutera 10 milliards

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Les gens ne comprennent pas le fait que par exemple si on arrtai*t* la mondialisation ils seraient obligs dacheter leur T-shirt 100 euros au lieu de 7 euros


Pas sr quils ne comprennent pas. Je vois personnellement un gros avantage  une augmentation des prix de 1430% (des produits non alimentaires) : nous consommerions srement beaucoup moins, achterions plus intelligemment et produirions beaucoup moins de dchet_: la Terre sen porterait dautant mieux.




> Ils ont rien  manger donc ils deviennent pas obse*s*, en plus ils ont rien  foutre de leur*s* journes  part danser la Salsa, rsultat : sant de fer et jamais malade -> hpitaux vides


Cest vraiment provo grave. Pourtant, votre propos ma fait souvenir un dtail dun reportage fait en ex-RDA, quelques annes aprs la chute du mur (vous ntiez donc pas n, Mingolito_!). Jai t particulirement frapp  lcoute dune femme qui disait qu lpoque du contrle sovitique, il ny avait aucune *envie* ou jalousie entre voisins, ou gens du village_; que le peuple tait pauvre, mais heureux sans ces sentiments ngatifs apparus depuis OK, ce ntait pas une amlioration de la bte elle mme, mais seulement de son ambiance de vie, mais tout de mme, cest dj pas si mal_!  ::roll::

----------


## Mingolito

> Pas sr quils ne comprennent pas. Je vois personnellement un gros avantage  une augmentation des prix de 1430% (des produits non alimentaires) : nous consommerions srement beaucoup moins, achterions plus intelligemment et produirions beaucoup moins de dchet_: la Terre sen porterait dautant mieux.


C'est pas faux, on serait clairement dans la dcroissance. Mais vous croyez que beaucoup de gens sont prts  a ?
Je pense que les gens ont ts intoxiqus par des dangereux dmagos sur ce sujet pour vilipender les inconvnients de la mondialisation mais qu'ils ont oublis tous les avantages reus.
Contrairement  ce qui est crit par quelqu'un je ne crois pas qu'on puisse sparer "commerce international" et "mondialisation", les deux sont intimement lis, bien que a serait long  expliquer aux nophytes.




> quelques annes aprs la chute du mur (vous ntiez donc pas n, Mingolito_!)


Je l'ai vu en direct, et j'tais dj plutt g...
J'ai aussi vcu a pour info : "Le Printemps de Prague provoque la raction de lURSS qui, aprs lchec des ngociations, envoie tanks et soldats pour imposer une  normalisation . Loccupation sovitique entrane des manifestations non violentes et une vague dmigration parmi la population tchcoslovaque. "
Les jeunes qui vont voter Mlenchon n'ont pas connue cette poque, sinon ils ne penseraient pas  voter pour lui, mme pas une seconde...
Par contre j'tait pas n en 39/45 mais je ne vais pas non plus voter Marine non plus pour autant, j'en sais assez aussi sur la priode...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Je viens de voir linterview complte


Merci pour cette vido. Je me suis accroch pour tout cout, car effectivement, cet Olivier Galzi est vraiment insupportable, et au bout de 2 minutes, jai eu envie dabandonner. Ce trou du coup, journaliste amateur sans doute, aurait d tudier un peu le sujet avant linterview. Javais bien raison, FA a fini par pter une durite devant le guignol.

Mais jai tenu. Au sujet du Crime de complot contre la sret de ltat et le crime de haute trahison pour le prsident de la rpublique, et  la question _Vous considrez quil y a des tratres qui pourraient passer en justice sur ce terrain l_?_ jaurai rpondu "Oui", et aurais parl de Sarkozy. FA a tout de mme termin linterview en souriant_: moi, jaurais pas pu_!

Le porte-avions de 2  2.5 milliards, cest quip des avions ou pas, et si oui, combien davions_? Et combien a cote, fonctionnement et entretient,  lanne_? ::aie:: 

Blagues  part, le porte-avions, ctait dissuasif il y a 50 ans ou plus. Lachat * grand bruit* (pour la dissuasion) de centaines de drones pourrait / devrait tre militairement bien plus efficace, et bien moins cher  lentretient

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne suis pas forcment militant mondialiste, ce que je regrette c'est que les gens ne comprennent pas ce qu'est vraiment la mondialisation.
> Les gens ne comprennent pas le fait que par exemple si on arrtait la mondialisation ils seraient obligs d'acheter leur T-shirt 100 euros au lieu de 7 euros.


Plutt que de raconter n'importe quoi, renseignes-toi plutt auprs de ceux qui achetaient des T-shirt avant la mondialisation. Comme elle date des annes 80 tu devrais trouver encore quelques personnes vivantes qui faisaient des achats dans les annes 70. Les seuls produits qui ont vritablement baisss sont les produits lectromnagers et les produits lectroniques.  Pour l'lectromnager les produits cotent deux  trois fois moins chers mais ils ont aussi une longvit deux  trois fois moins importante. Au total le gain est nul et le bilan dsastreux pour les consommations de ressources de la plante. Concernant l'lectronique on a fait beaucoup de progrs concernant les composants (par exemple c'est moins couteux de faire un cran plat plutt qu'un cran cathodique) donc on ne peut pas comparer directement, mais la mondialisation vient loin derrire les progrs techniques.

Tu oublies le point essentiel, c'est que la mondialisation est faite pour que les entreprises puissent payer moins cher la main d'oeuvre dans des pays du tiers monde - sans acquis sociaux - et r importer leurs produits sans taxes pour les vendre globalement au mme prix qu'avant au consommateur, ou un peu moins cher pour casser la concurrence locale. C'est comme cela que les multinationales maximisent leurs bnfices et dtruisent la production nationale. La mondialisation n'est pas faite pour le bien du consommateur, ce n'est pas le sujet ni leur proccupation, comme disait Laurence Parisot l'ancienne patronne du Medef - mais on a fait pire depuis avec Gattaz... - l'entreprise ne se soucie pas du social. Elle n'est pas l pour apporter un bnfice pour le plus grand nombre mais pour rapporter un maximum d'argent  ses propritaires.




> Si on sortait de la mondialisation non seulement on devrais acheter tout bien plus cher mais on aurais plus d'essence, de krosne, ni fioul ni gaz, et on devrait tous devenir alcoolique pour boire les normes quantits de vin ou alcools produits en France, bref je ne crois pas que les gens soient prs  a...


C'est vrai que dans les annes 70 (avant la mondialisation) les gens buvaient plus, mais il avaient de l'essence, du krosne du fioul et du gaz. Les changes internationaux sont vieux comme le monde et ne datent pas de la mondialisation, pourquoi tu mlanges tout ? La mondialisation telle que la souhaite les ultra libraux c'est juste des changes sans rglementation, mais on sait faire aussi des changes avec rglementation. Par exemple les USA qui protgent grandement leur conomie dans les secteurs qui les arrangent, ne sont pas pour autant isols et continuent de faire du commerce international. Pareil pour tous les autres pays du monde. C'est quoi ce dlirium de la mondialisation ultra librale indispensable et bien heureuse, o l'a tu vue bnfique dans des pays dvelopps sinon dans des discours politiques ou chez des conomistes bien pays pour vendre leur salade ?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> a te va pas du tout la vulgarit, tu es bien plus classe que a gnralement


Mais des fois, a fait du bien.




> Non mais srieusement, toi , tu soutiens ce guignol ? Ou tu viens juste de faire un exercice de style ?


Je le soutiens. Justement parce que je le suis depuis plusieurs annes dj est que j'ai donc forg mon avis que ce n'est pas un guignol. Je n'ai pas adhr  son parti, et je n'apprcie pas toutes ses confrences, mais je le trouve cohrent et son programme m'intresse.




> Pour aller un peu dans ton sens, comme le guignol ne deviendra pas prsident les "journalistes" le taclent pour faire genre "je suis pas lche botte", mais pour les prsidentiables ils la ramnent moins...
> 
> Sauf que moi j'aime bien le tacle de politiques, je ne suis pas du tout objectif la dessus, j'aime mme quand Poutou tacle Marine et Fillon et les humilie devant la France entire, pourtant je suis trs loin d'aller voter Poutou 
> Le tacle de politiques ca m'excite


J'ai rien contre, chacun son pch mignon. Mais en le traitant de guignol, tu traites au passage tous ceux qui ont vot pour lui ainsi que les 500+ lus qui ont estim qu'il valait la peine de le faire entrer dans la course  la prsidentielle. Donc avant de me reprendre sur ma vulgarit, tu ferais mieux de mettre de l'eau dans ton vin. Surtout sur des sujets explosifs comme la politique.

----------


## Mingolito

17 pages pour parler d'un tocard qui fini  moins de 1% (0,8% selon d'autres sources).

Il y avais un nid ici ou quoi ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> 17 pages pour parler d'un tocard qui fini  moins de 1% (0,8% selon d'autres sources).
> 
> Il y avais un nid ici ou quoi ?


Oui, il y a un nid ici, casseur.
Comment pourrais-je considrer ce 1% comme valable puisque je nai pas pu voter faute de manque d'organisation dune administration_?
Jai furieusement tendance  penser quil y a eu fraude_!

Franchement, pour cette carotte nouvelle de Makron, on rira je rirai bien et bien avant 5 ans.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je ne doute pas qu'il y ait eu pas mal d'irrgularits. J'ai pu lire notamment qu'il y a eu un grand nombre de radiations. Mais de l  dire que a aurait radicalement chang la donne...

----------


## BenoitM

Cool a trouv la raison de ce taux minable de UPR  ::): 
Tous les radis tait en fait des lcteur de UPR et il y a mme de vrai lecteur de UPR qui sont tellement con qu'ils ont vot macron par erreur au lieu d'Asselineau ...
C'est vraiment pas de chance...

----------


## Ryu2000

Les Inrocks se moquent des militants de l'UPR :
Les rsultats sont truqus ! La soire lectorale avec les militants dAsselineau
_Avec 0,8% pour Franais Asselineau et Emmanuel Macron en tte devant Marine Le Pen au premier tour des prsidentielles, les militants du candidat UPR crient  la magouille des rsultats. Dans cette manipulation des mdias, des algorithmes ou mme la faute de Washington dans ces rsultats, beaucoup sabstiendront pour le second tour. Macron, on nen veut pas ! Rcit de cette soire lectoral, au QG de Franois Asselineau._

Je pensais qu'il allait faire un peu plus que a quand mme...
Mme Poutou et Jean Lasalle on fait plus que lui...
Il a battu Cheminade et Arthaud c'est dj a.
Au moins ce n'est pas le dernier.

----------


## wolinn

Asselineau cartonne  22.5% ... Perigny, Allier, 468 habitants  ::mouarf:: 
https://www.lefigaro.fr/elections/re...perigny-03205/
(ce n'est pourtant pas son village de naissance, j'ai vrifi, n  Paris)

----------


## BenoitM

Ca fait peur comme commune
30% pour des xnophobes
22% pour des hurluberlus
15% pour un mafieux

Il n'y a plus qu' faire un PerignyXit  ::aie::

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Comment pourrais-je considrer ce 1% comme valable puisque je nai pas pu voter faute de manque d'organisation dune administration_?


En attendant tu t'es content d'envoyer un mail  une ambassade et rien fait d'autre d'aprs ce que j'ai compris, cela me parat un peu lger pour crier  la fraude.

J'habite en France, j'ai dmnag dans une autre rue de ma propre ville et pourtant j'ai d me battre pendant des annes pour mon changement d'adresse et pour avoir une carte lectorale alors que suite  un problme technique j'en tais priv depuis des annes. Mais la tnacit finit par payer, j'ai pu voter sans problme hier, moi.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

En attendant, FA a obtenu 330k votes, contre 190k pour l'UPR aux prcdentes lections (rgionales). Mme si a ne rejoint pas l'augmentation exponentielle des adhrents, a reste quand mme une augmentation. Reste  voir le temps qu'il lui faudra pour atteindre son plafond et o celui-ci se situera.

----------


## BenoitM

> En attendant, FA a obtenu 330k votes, contre 190k pour l'UPR aux prcdentes lections (rgionales). Mme si a ne rejoint pas l'augmentation exponentielle des adhrents, a reste quand mme une augmentation. Reste  voir le temps qu'il lui faudra pour atteindre son plafond et o celui-ci se situera.


Oula en doublant son score il est  0.9%  ::roll:: 
On tait proche du ras de mare  ::aie:: 

Plus qu' attendre 50 ans et FA aura peut-tre 20%  ::D: 
Heureusement qu'il y a lallongement de la vie


Entk chapeau pour votre optimiste

----------


## Ryu2000

Un parti normal commence  0%.
C'est ultra louche qu'un type comme Macron finisse premier d'une premier tour d'une lection prsidentielle.

Il faut des dcennies pour qu'un parti grossisse.
Regardez le FN au dbut c'tait rien, aujourd'hui c'est quasiment le premier parti de France.
L'autre exemple c'est lutte ouvrire, Arlette Laguiller a t candidate un paquet de fois et elle a toujours t dans les derniers.

Il faudrait peut tre que l'UPR choisisse un reprsentant plus charismatique qu'Asselineau.

----------


## BenoitM

> Un parti normal commence  0%.
> C'est ultra louche qu'un type comme Macron finisse premier d'une premier tour d'une lection prsidentielle.
> 
> Il faut des dcennies pour qu'un parti grossisse.
> Regardez le FN au dbut c'tait rien, aujourd'hui c'est quasiment le premier parti de France.
> L'autre exemple c'est lutte ouvrire, Arlette Laguiller a t candidate un paquet de fois et elle a toujours t dans les derniers.
> 
> Il faudrait peut tre que l'UPR choisisse un reprsentant plus charismatique qu'Asselineau.


Ca dpend du programme politique que tu dfends...
Euh le FN a toujours t assez lev dans les rsultats.
En 1988 il faisait dj 15% 

Macron a juste bnfici d'un concours de circonstance.
Vu que le PS et LR se sont disqualifi, les Franais votant majoritairement au centre ont vot Macron.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, je voudrais faire ici mon ma culpa. En effet, j'avais dit que F. Asselineau ferait 0.5% des voix, et j'ai refus de voir la vague, que dis-je le tsunami, de sympathie lectorale en faveur de l'UPR.

Je tiens galement  saluer la clairvoyance de Ryu qui nous a rpt encore et encore  quel point les sondages ne voulaient rien dire, en insistant sur les exemples du brexit et de l'lection de Trump, et que Macron ne serait pas au second tour, contrairement  Asselineau. Chapeau l'artiste.

 ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> le FN a toujours t assez lev dans les rsultats.


Apparemment la premire fois, le FN a fait 0,75%, ce qui est moins que l'UPR :
Chronologie du Front national - 1974




> Macron a juste bnfici d'un concours de circonstance.


Il a surtout bnfici des soutiens du systme (banque, mdia, politique, showbizz).
Tous les sondages lui donnaient 25% depuis le dbut a a jou, la propagande fonctionne chez les faibles.




> Je tiens galement  saluer la clairvoyance de Ryu qui nous a rpt encore et encore  quel point les sondages ne voulaient rien dire


Pour une fois a ne c'est pas pass comme j'aurai aim que a ce passe.
Mais j'ai eu raison sur plein de choses et vous retenez que l o je me trompe...
On ne peut pas avoir raison 100% des fois...

----------


## ddoumeche

Bien. Je vais donc suivre la consigne de vote de Jacques Sapir et Charles Gave et voter Marine, sans tat d'me. Il est un moment o il faut prendre ses responsabilits, et je conseille aux mlenchonistes et upristes de faire de mme, ou de quitter leur parti et la politique.




> Les gens ne comprennent pas le fait que par exemple si on arrtait la mondialisation ils seraient obligs d'acheter leur T-shirt 100 euros au lieu de 7 euros.
> Si on sortait de la mondialisation non seulement on devrais acheter tout bien plus cher mais on aurais plus d'essence, de krosne, ni fioul ni gaz, et on devrait tous devenir alcoolique pour boire les normes quantits de vin ou alcools produits en France, bref je ne crois pas que les gens soient prs  a...
> Moi j'ai jamais dit que jtais contre le fait de se dplacer en charrette et de se chauffer  la bouse de vache.
> Je ne suis pas militant, je cherches  comprendre c'est tout. Pourquoi diaboliser la mondialisation et profiter de nombre de ses avantages en mme temps ? C'est pas cohrent... Cuba est sorti de la mondialisation, c'est a que vous voulez, devenir tous pauvres, avoir des tickets de rationnement et vivre comme sous l'occupation ?
> 
> C'est pas faux, mais je peux rebondir la dessus , si dj ceux qui prvoient un budget raisonnable se plantent, que penser de ceux qui partent perdant avec un budget dficitaire sur le papier de plusieurs centaines de milliards d'euros ?


Quelle caricature, on se croirait sur France Inter.
Dj il n'y a que toi qui parle de stopper les changes commerciaux.

Ensuite mme en admettant qu'un tee-shirt couterait 100 au lieu de 7, les franais payent la diffrence de prix pour moiti par la CSG et pour moiti par l'endettement. En ralit, il coutait 15FF et aujourd'hui environ 15
On se dplaait plus en voiture  cheval dans les annes 1970, sauf chez toi peut-tre.





> Merci pour cette vido. Je me suis accroch pour tout cout, car effectivement, cet Olivier Galzi est vraiment insupportable, et au bout de 2 minutes, jai eu envie dabandonner. Ce trou du coup, journaliste amateur sans doute, aurait d tudier un peu le sujet avant linterview. Javais bien raison, FA a fini par pter une durite devant le guignol.
> (...)
> Le porte-avions de 2  2.5 milliards, cest quip des avions ou pas, et si oui, combien davions_? Et combien a cote, fonctionnement et entretient,  lanne_?
> 
> Blagues  part, le porte-avions, ctait dissuasif il y a 50 ans ou plus. Lachat * grand bruit* (pour la dissuasion) de centaines de drones pourrait / devrait tre militairement bien plus efficace, et bien moins cher  lentretient


Face  un reprsentant de foire, je pense qu'aucun responsable politique n'aurait gard son sang-froid.

2,5 milliards c'est pour un "petit" porte avion de 36,000 tonnes des annes 90 comme le Charles de Gaulle, "nu" sans avions. Depuis il y a eu des volutions techniques et des traitements d'obsolescence qui font que le cout suit une inflation.

Les russes ont fait la dmonstration qu'ils peuvent dtourner des drones en vol, et cette technologie ne leur est sans doute pas exclusive. 
En outre, il faut toujours un port d'attache  ces drones, qui ne sont pas bon marchs contrairement  ce que tu pense, mais qui sont inadapts  protger l'espace maritime franais.

----------


## ManusDei

> Il a surtout bnfici des soutiens du systme (banque, mdia, politique, showbizz).
> Tous les sondages lui donnaient 25% depuis le dbut a a jou, la propagande fonctionne chez les faibles.


Oui, et toi tu es fort, trs fort.




> Pour une fois a ne c'est pas pass comme j'aurai aim que a ce passe.
> Mais j'ai eu raison sur plein de choses et vous retenez que l o je me trompe...
> On ne peut pas avoir raison 100% des fois...


Ah bon ? Quand a ? Sur l'lection amricaine (Hillary a eu le vote populaire) ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais j'ai eu raison sur plein de choses et vous retenez que l o je me trompe...


Heu ! L, comme a, j'ai pas souvenirs d'un truc sur lequel tu as eu raison. Tu peux nous donner des exemples ?  ::?:

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bon, je voudrais faire ici mon ma culpa. En effet, j'avais dit que F. Asselineau ferait 0.5% des voix, et j'ai refus de voir la vague, que dis-je le tsunami, de sympathie lectorale en faveur de l'UPR.
> 
> Je tiens galement  saluer la clairvoyance de Ryu qui nous a rpt encore et encore  quel point les sondages ne voulaient rien dire, en insistant sur les exemples du brexit et de l'lection de Trump, et que Macron ne serait pas au second tour, contrairement  Asselineau. Chapeau l'artiste.


je voulais me moquer... mais tu l'a admirablement fait  ::): 

Merci

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ah bon ? Quand a ? Sur l'lection amricaine (Hillary a eu le vote populaire) ?


Non mais on s'en fout du vote populaire, a ne fonctionne pas comme a l-bas...




> Tu peux nous donner des exemples ?


L j'ai pas de liste complte.
Mais a arrive souvent en ralit.

Mais en exemple, j'avais dis que Trump au pouvoir ne pourra pas faire tout ce qu'il veut et qu'on le changerait.
Et j'ai eu raison, on l'a bloqu 2 fois et on l'a convaincu d'attaquer illgalement la Syrie, alors qu'avant il tait compltement contre.

Sinon il y a plein de choses qui ncessitent d'attendre encore des annes et des annes.
Par exemple j'ai dis qu'aprs le Brexit le Royaume Uni se portera relativement bien par rapport aux pays membre de l'UE. (mais bon on est mme pas certains que le Brexit ait lieu)

Mais bon arrtez de vous concentrez sur moi, vous pouvez penser  autre chose vous savez :p

----------


## Marco46

> L j'ai pas de liste complte.
> Mais a arrive souvent en ralit.


Bon ben va relire tes 1500+ posts et tu reviens nous proposer la liste quand tu auras fini d'accord  ::zoubi::  ?

a te fera du bien et a nous fera des vacances.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L j'ai pas de liste complte.


Pourtant, elle doit pas tre longue...



> Mais a arrive souvent en ralit.


C'est con, je dois rater que ces posts l.



> Mais en exemple, j'avais dis que Trump au pouvoir ne pourra pas faire tout ce qu'il veut et qu'on le changerait.
> Et j'ai eu raison, on l'a bloqu 2 fois et on l'a convaincu d'attaquer illgalement la Syrie, alors qu'avant il tait compltement contre.


Heu ! Il a pourtant dj fait plus de conneries que DoubleU en 8 ans ! 
Et, personne ne l'a oblig  bombarder la Syrie, d'ailleurs tout le monde  t surpris par sa dcision. A noter, qu'il se souvenait du gteau qu'il mangeait au moment o il donnait l'ordre de bombarder, mais pas du pays qu'il bombardait.  ::roll::  a fait froid dans le dos.




> Sinon il y a plein de choses qui ncessitent d'attendre encore des annes et des annes.


Ah ! Oui, c'est vrai que j'oubliais que tu te servais d'une boule de cristal...




> Par exemple j'ai dis qu'aprs le Brexit le Royaume Uni se portera relativement bien par rapport aux pays membre de l'UE. (mais bon on est mme pas certains que le Brexit ait lieu)


Il me semblait t'avoir lu, dcrtant que le RU se portait mieux depuis le rfrendum. Ce qui n'a pas vraiment l'air d'tre le cas...

----------


## Grogro

Maintenant que la fin de la rcr a t siffle, on peut fermer ce topic non ? Histoire qu'on y consacre pas 400 pages de nouveau comme au temps de Deuche.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il me semblait t'avoir lu, dcrtant que le RU se portait mieux depuis le rfrendum. Ce qui n'a pas vraiment l'air d'tre le cas...


Rien a chang, le Royaume Uni est toujours dans l'UE (ce qui ne sera peut tre plus le cas dans 2 ans).
Le baisse de la livre peut tre une bonne chose.
Aprs ce n'est pas l'annonce de la sortie de l'UE qui va magiquement rparer tous les problmes...
La crise mondiale est l, la crise de l'UE est l, mme si le chmage a un peu baiss aprs l'annonce du Brexit il est possible que a remonte.




> Il a pourtant dj fait plus de conneries que DoubleU en 8 ans !


Dj il faudrait tudier qui a t le pire entre Bush et Obama, parce que ce n'est pas forcment clair...
Trump n'a pas encore eu le temps de faire grand chose... 
Mais on voit bien qu'il s'est dj soumis sur pas mal de positions.
Quand t'es prsident tu ne fais pas ce que tu veux.

Il devrait faire revenir des usines aux USA c'est dj pas mal.
Ce que va faire Trump n'est pas prvisible, il y a trop de facteurs qui entre en compte.
Mais en tout cas il s'est dj bien loign de ses ides de base...

===
Et s'il vous plait arrtez de m'agresser.
C'est un peu pnible d'tre harcel par plusieurs membres, je ne vous ai jamais attaqu ou critiqu, vous ne partagez pas mon point de vue, c'est trs bien pour vous.
Mais je n'apprcie pas d'tre le centre de la conversation, donc si vous pourriez revenir au sujet ce serait sympa, merci.

De toute faon il n'y a pas de quoi en faire un plat, j'tais persuad que Macron ne pouvait pas atteindre le second tour et il a fini premier.
L'heure est bien assez grave comme a, laissez-moi tranquille.  ::(:   ::?: 
Tout le monde se trompe en permanence.
Une lection c'est un peu comme un paris sportif quelque part...
===

C'est un topic sur la prsence de l'UPR  la prsidentielles, il n'y a plus grand chose  dire maintenant...
On verra bien la suite.
Mais ce fut chouette de voir Asselineau un peu partout.
Il promettait une surprise a a un peu foir ^^

----------


## TallyHo

Je pensais trouver des avis pertinents ou des sentiments personnels aprs lection comme ddoumeche l'a fait mais non... Une nouvelle fois l'effet de meute en libre-service... Bref...




> Je vais donc suivre la consigne de vote de Jacques Sapir et Charles Gave et voter Marine, sans tat d'me. Il est un moment o il faut prendre ses responsabilits, et je conseille aux mlenchonistes et upristes de faire de mme, ou de quitter leur parti et la politique.


Tu as remarqu que FA n'a pas donn de consigne de vote ? Il n'apprcie pas Le Pen puisqu'il avait dj annonc qu'il n'appellerait pas  voter pour elle. Comment en arrives tu  cette conclusion svp ? Aucun procs d'intention en cours, juste pour savoir  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je pensais trouver des avis pertinents ou des sentiments personnels aprs lection comme ddoumeche l'a fait mais non... Une nouvelle fois l'effet de meute en libre-service... Bref...
> 
> Tu as remarqu que FA n'a pas donn de consigne de vote ? Il n'apprcie pas Le Pen puisqu'il avait dj annonc qu'il n'appellerait pas  voter pour elle. Comment en arrives tu  cette conclusion svp ? Aucun procs d'intention en cours, juste pour savoir


Il ne faut pas trop en demander, les gens sont sous le choc et souffrent du syndrome de Stockholm.

Le rfrendum pour la sortie de l'Union que Marine propose en cas de faillite de rengociations des traits (j'ai de gros doutes sur le succs de cette initiative, mais bon c'est son droit), cela ne peut-il pas aboutir au but de l'UPR ?
Les insoumis vont-il laisser lire un banquier d'affaire de chez Rothschild ? Pro-islam alors que le Philippot se dclare aussi lacard que Jean-Luc ?

A un moment, il faut se remettre du petit bobo et tre cohrent avec ses opinions, et faire des alliances. Sinon le parti du Divide et Impera aura toujours le dernier mot

----------


## Ryu2000

Le problme du FN c'est qu'il ne peut pas dire directement "Si on arrive au pouvoir on quitte immdiatement l'UE".
Parce que beaucoup dlecteurs du FN sont des vieux, qui ont peur d'une sortie de l'UE, les mdias leur ont dit qu'ils allaient perdre leur argent si on sortait rien que de l'UE ou juste de l'euro.

En plus il y a plusieurs lignes au sein du parti...
Du coup on ne comprend pas clairement ce qu'il veut faire.

Je crois que a commence comme Melenchon :
1. On va demander gentiment  l'UE si il est possible de changer un ou deux points
2. l'UE nous envoie chier

----------


## TallyHo

> Le rfrendum pour la sortie de l'Union que Marine propose en cas de faillite de rengociations des traits (j'ai de gros doutes sur le succs de cette initiative, mais bon c'est son droit), cela ne peut-il pas aboutir au but de l'UPR ?
> Les insoumis vont-il laisser lire un banquier d'affaire de chez Rothschild ? Pro-islam alors que le Philippot se dclare aussi lacard que Jean-Luc ?
> 
> A un moment, il faut se remettre du petit bobo et tre cohrent avec ses opinions, et faire des alliances. Sinon le parti du Divide et Impera aura toujours le dernier mot


Tu as quand mme les chefs de file qui n'estiment pas Le Pen. J'ai quand mme un doute sur le report de voix car les gens ne font pas (plus) de calculs politiciens ou de concessions comme tu le fais. Je ne sais pas, on verra mais je ne crois pas  un sursaut du FN dans cette configuration d'aprs 1er tour.

----------


## BenoitM

> Aprs ce n'est pas l'annonce de la sortie de l'UE qui va magiquement rparer tous les problmes...
> La crise mondiale est l,


Oula le choque  :8O: 





> Je crois que a commence comme Melenchon :
> 1. On va demander gentiment  l'UE si il est possible de changer un ou deux points
> 2. l'UE nous envoie chier


A premire vue Melenchon esprait quand mme trouver des soutiens dans l'UE avec d'autre pays.

A premire vue pour le FN c'est plus l'UE qui doit se plier  nos exigences.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu as quand mme les chefs de file qui n'estiment pas Le Pen. J'ai quand mme un doute sur le report de voix car les gens ne font pas (plus) de calculs politiciens ou de concessions comme tu le fais. Je ne sais pas, on verra mais je ne crois pas  un sursaut du FN dans cette configuration d'aprs 1er tour.


Ils vont faire le meilleur score de leur carrire




> Le problme du FN c'est qu'il ne peut pas dire directement "Si on arrive au pouvoir on quitte immdiatement l'UE".
> Parce que beaucoup dlecteurs du FN sont des vieux, qui ont peur d'une sortie de l'UE, les mdias leur ont dit qu'ils allaient perdre leur argent si on sortait rien que de l'UE ou juste de l'euro.
> 
> Du coup on ne comprend pas clairement ce qu'il veut faire.


C'est pourtant trs simple : il veut faire un chantage a une sortie de l'UE pour obtenir ce qu'il souhaite. Ce qui mettrait des dizaines de milliers de fonctionnaires  la retraite anticipe

----------


## TallyHo

Ok, pari tenu !  ::):

----------


## Marco46

Le point de vue de Etienne Chouard (avant le 1er tour).




Assez intressant je trouve  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ok, pari tenu !


Tu prends un gros risque, le pre qui tait un pouvantail a fait 18% en 2002... l ils auront au minimum le double




> Le point de vue de Etienne Chouard (avant le 1er tour).
> 
> Assez intressant je trouve


En effet, surtout la dernire minute

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pensais trouver des avis pertinents ou des sentiments personnels aprs lection comme ddoumeche l'a fait mais non... Une nouvelle fois l'effet de meute en libre-service... Bref...


T'es gentil, mais a fait des mois que Ryu nous bassine avec ses inepties et ses certitudes  la c**. Qu'il nous rabche dans tous les sujets, des centaines de posts, les mmes conneries, qui bien que dmontes les unes aprs les autres par diffrentes personnes. 
Qu'on a le droit de profiter d'un petit bonheur simple : lui mettre le nez dans ses erreurs !

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est un peu tard, mais voil la comparaison des programmes  propos de l'UE :
Comparateur de Progremme - l'UE

Jean Luc Melenchon :



> Le plan A, cest la sortie concerte des traits europens par labandon des rgles existantes pour tous les pays qui le souhaitent et la ngociation dautres rgles. *Le plan B, cest la sortie des traits europens unilatrale par la France* pour proposer dautres cooprations. *LUE, on la change ou on la quitte*. Le mandat de ngociation de ces plans sera soumis au pralable  lAssemble nationale. La validation de ce processus passera ncessairement par une dcision du peuple franais par rfrendum.


Bonne chance  ceux qui essaieront de changer l'UE...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Mais en exemple, j'avais dis que Trump au pouvoir ne pourra pas faire tout ce qu'il veut et qu'on le changerait.
> Et j'ai eu raison, on l'a bloqu 2 fois et on l'a convaincu d'attaquer illgalement la Syrie, alors qu'avant il tait compltement contre.


c'est le pb quand on a un parlement, il ne fait pas tout ce que le prsident dcide...

Pour la syrie, ca ressemble beaucoup a un ecran de fume pour masquer ses bourdes en interne. Travailler l'international quand le local deconne, c'ets vieux comme le monde....

----------


## Ryu2000

> Travailler l'international quand le local deconne, c'ets vieux comme le monde....


Ouais a ok, mais le truc choquant c'est pourquoi tout le monde applaudit quand les USA bombardent un pays illgalement et sans aucune preuve ?
Enfin bref...

a devait dmanger les mdias d'tre forc d'tre un minimum sympa avec l'UPR, maintenant ils se lchent :
Au QG de Franois Asselineau : "Nous dtenons la vrit"
_Au pavillon Wagram, on dnonait "l'oligarchie", le "systme" et le "complot judo-maonnique" tout en encaissant la dfaite du candidat dont le succs doit beaucoup  ses vidos YouTube._




> Des "antifascistes" comme Mohamed qui voteront Macron contre Le Pen pour viter "un naufrage et une guerre civile a la France". Sans oublier quelques adeptes du complotisme comme Yamina, persuade que les attentats de novembre 2015 ont t ourdis en cachette par des rseaux judo-maonniques.


Dj a me semble bizarre que des antifas supportent l'UPR (ils sont plutt PS, NPA,  fond pro UE) et ils n'ont pas le niveau intellectuel.
Le truc le plus choquant c'est qu'un journaliste a retranscris des propos qui n'ont aucun rapport, juste pour pouvoir crire complot quelque part...
C'est facile d'aller  un meeting et de questionner assez de monde jusqu' rcuprer des propos choquant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dj a me semble bizarre que des antifas supportent l'UPR (ils sont plutt PS, NPA,  fond pro UE) et *ils n'ont pas le niveau intellectuel*


 ::ptdr::  C'est vrai que les UPRistes, c'est l'lite intellectuelle du pays... C'est con, sur ce forum, on n'a pas eu droit  cette lite l...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> C'est vrai que les UPRistes, c'est l'lite intellectuelle du pays... C'est con, sur ce forum, on n'a pas eu droit  cette lite l...


C'est surtout que derrire, on demande de respecter l'opinion des autres et de ne pas partir sur les attaques personnelles...  :8O:

----------


## ManusDei

En fait, le seul endroit o le vote UPR a fait du bruit, c'est ici.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Je peux voter !

Jai le 22 avril, reu un courriel adress au Franais de l'tranger, qui disait_:
 Nous avons reu beaucoup de messages dalerte concernant les bulletins de vote que vous avez reu chez vous.
Pour beaucoup dentre vous, ils taient dchirs, froisss, abms.
Nous tenons  vous rappeler que la loi stipule que tout bulletin altr sera non comptabilis ! 

Pli, a marche_? Notez que vues les tailles respectives, les bulletins auraient pu ne pas tre plis_!

Et plus question de vote par correspondance. Dans le courrier, il est crit en gras :
 Au cas o vous ne pourriez pas vous rendre dans un bureau de vote le jour du scrutin, vous pouvez ds  prsent tablir, devant un agent consulaire, une procuration en faveur dune personne inscrite sur la mme liste lectorale consulaire que vous. 

Il ny a pas de reprsentant consulaire dans la ville de quelque 450 000 habitant o je vis. Et je ne connais pas de franais habitant  Lima. Il va donc falloir que je me paie 24 heures de bus aller+retour pour me rendre  Lima, plus douze heures d'attente (je nirai que pour voter) pour passer 10 minutes  lambassade. Mais je vais le faire, clisse de tabarnak.

Elle nest pas belle, la vie_!

----------


## TallyHo

> Il va donc falloir que je me paie 24 heures de bus aller+retour pour me rendre  Lima, plus douze heures d'attente (je nirai que pour voter) pour passer 10 minutes  lambassade.


C'est l qu'on voit qu'il y a encore du chemin  faire (sans mauvais jeu de mots) au niveau informatique... Ce serait tellement plus simple de travailler sur le vote lectronique.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> C'est l qu'on voit qu'il y a encore du chemin  faire (sans mauvais jeu de mots) au niveau informatique... Ce serait tellement plus simple de travailler sur le vote lectronique.


Ailleurs, probablement dans un autre thread mais sur ce site, il y a au moins un intervenant "expert" -- probablement pas en scurit -- qui a dit que le problme tait quasiment insurmontable un site de pros ! J'ai presque trouv a drle.  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

Fallait pas partir au perou :p

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Fallait pas partir au perou :p


Que c'est drle _! Je croyais fini ce genre de purilit, car il y a longtemps que j'en ai lu.  ::calim2:: 

Edit: Je n'avais pas vu le drapeau belge je n'aurais pas rpondu.

----------


## Marco46

> Ce serait tellement plus simple de travailler sur le vote lectronique.


Je veux bien que tu m'expliques comment avoir un dpouillement citoyen avec un systme lectronique.

----------


## TallyHo

Aucune ide, a va surement ncessiter un compromis. Mais si on ne commence pas  y travailler, on ne le trouvera pas. Il ne faut pas arrter une ide ou un projet au moindre obstacle qui pourrait se prsenter sinon on ne va pas loin. De toute faon, la question du vote lectronique va revenir assez souvent vu qu'on est de plus en plus dans un monde mobile.

----------


## BenoitM

> Aucune ide, a va surement ncessiter un compromis. Mais si on ne commence pas  y travailler, on ne le trouvera pas. Il ne faut pas arrter une ide ou un projet au moindre obstacle qui pourrait se prsenter sinon on ne va pas loin. De toute faon, la question du vote lectronique va revenir assez souvent vu qu'on est de plus en plus dans un monde mobile.


Peut-tre arrter de lancer des Yakas  tout bout de champs...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Non il a raison. Avec ce genre de raisonnement "on sait pas donc on fait pas", la recherche n'aurait jamais vu le jour. D'abord on cherche des rponses, et aprs on dcide en fonction desdites rponses. Ne pas savoir est une bonne raison pour chercher, pas pour faire de l'immobilisme.

----------


## BenoitM

> Non il a raison. Avec ce genre de raisonnement "on sait pas donc on fait pas", la recherche n'aurait jamais vu le jour. D'abord on cherche des rponses, et aprs on dcide en fonction desdites rponses. Ne pas savoir est une bonne raison pour chercher, pas pour faire de l'immobilisme.


Je pense qu'il y a un milieu entre l'immobilisme et dire des Yakas...

Le vote lectronique  fait couler beaucoup d'encre et plusieurs pays en reviennent donc dire Yaka...

----------


## Marco46

Les gens, il ne faut pas confondre la science et les miracles.

Le principe de base du dpouillement par les citoyens c'est qu'ils sont eux mmes les acteurs la mise en oeuvre du vote. Personne ne peut t'empcher de participer  a. Tu peux aller toi mme compter les voix, personne ne peut t'en empcher. videmment tu ne comptes que les voix de ta circonscription mais comme a fonctionne obligatoirement partout pareil tu peux avoir confiance.

Le vote lectronique signifie introduire un systme technique qui va s'occuper de la mise en oeuvre du vote. Cela signifie que par essence, tu dpossdes les gens de la mise en oeuvre.

Donc  un moment, faut arrter d'tre con et comprendre que le vote lectronique *c'est* retirer la mise en oeuvre du vote des mains des gens alors que c'est prcisment ce critre qui permet d'avoir confiance dans le systme.

EDIT : Donc non il ne peut pas y avoir de compromis puisque les deux propositions sont totalement contradictoire. C'est soit l'un soit l'autre et ce n'est pas un point de vue ni une interprtation c'est de l'analyse factuelle pure.

----------


## TallyHo

> Non il a raison. Avec ce genre de raisonnement "on sait pas donc on fait pas", la recherche n'aurait jamais vu le jour. D'abord on cherche des rponses, et aprs on dcide en fonction desdites rponses. Ne pas savoir est une bonne raison pour chercher, pas pour faire de l'immobilisme.


Tout  fait Matthieu. Si on met des barrires ds le dbut en prjugeant du rsultat, on n'irait pas loin... Les rponses peuvent aussi venir pendant le projet.




> Le vote lectronique  fait couler beaucoup d'encre et plusieurs pays en reviennent donc dire Yaka...


Combien de tentatives avant la russite ? On ne russit pas du premier coup parfois. Je prfre faire des propositions plutt que de chercher le dtail ou la contradiction pour ne pas faire...




> Donc  un moment, faut arrter d'tre con


Il faut surtout arrter d'insulter ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi et d'tre sans concession... Les cas particuliers existent dans notre loi, il ne s'agit pas d'en faire LA rgle.

----------


## Invit

> Personne ne peut t'empcher de participer  a. Tu peux aller toi mme compter les voix, personne ne peut t'en empcher..


Je suis d'accord avec le reste, juste cette partie, on peut t'en empcher !  ::aie:: 
Dans les faits, si les tables de dpouillement sont pleines, y'a plus de places de disponible... Par contre, on ne peut pas t'empcher de regarder ce dpouillement.  ::D:

----------


## ManusDei

Les suisses de l'tranger reoivent systmatiquement une enveloppe et les bulletins. Ensuite y a plus qu' voter par correspondance en renvoyant l'enveloppe pr-timbre.
Yapuka dcider d'un moment et d'un lieu pour faire le dpouillage de tout a (aux ambassades par exemple).

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Donc  un moment, faut arrter d'tre con et comprendre que le vote lectronique *c'est* retirer la mise en oeuvre du vote des mains des gens alors que c'est prcisment ce critre qui permet d'avoir confiance dans le systme...


_arrter dtre con_ : bonne ide_:  vous l'honneur de commencer_!  ::aie:: 

Qui peut me dire comment sont envoys les rsultats des comptages oprs devant des citoyens dans les bureaux de vote_? Et y a-t-il des observateurs prsents  la rception de ces rsultats et  la totalisation_? Si les documents papiers taient galement envoys par poste et que l'envoi par moyens lectroniques tait peu fiable, on ne donnerait pas les rsultats si tt. Lactuel prsident est si cynique. Il nous appelle les sans-dent_: certainement le croit-il et agit-il de sorte que ces desseins soient atteints. Quon ne me fasse pas croire quil ny a moyen de frauder que par vote lectronique.

Llu sera le poulain de Hollande_: rien ne changera donc en matire de manipulations et machinations. Cette perspective me donne la nause.

----------


## TallyHo

> Les suisses de l'tranger reoivent systmatiquement une enveloppe et les bulletins. Ensuite y a plus qu' voter par correspondance en renvoyant l'enveloppe pr-timbre.


Je rejoins Paul, quelle est la garantie que le message soit bien dlivr par rapport au vote lectronique ? Dans les deux cas, il peut y avoir une faille dans le systme. Cet exemple prouve aussi que la loi peut tre amnage pour des cas particuliers. Ici ils n'ont pas besoin de se rendre aux urnes, ils envoient le bulletin. Pourquoi cet amnagement n'est pas envisageable pour le vote lectronique ?

Et si vous (dans le sens gnral, pas toi forcment) voulez tre intransigeant et ne voulez pas d'amnagement, dans ce cas je vous suggre aussi de demander  ce que les divers amnagements de la loi pour les autres cas particuliers soient supprims : handicaps, femmes, personnes ges, etc... Ou alors c'est une intransigeance  la carte ou juste histoire de contredire...

----------


## Marco46

> Qui peut me dire comment sont envoys les rsultats des comptages oprs devant des citoyens dans les bureaux de vote_? Et y a-t-il des observateurs prsents  la rception de ces rsultats et  la totalisation_? Si les documents papiers taient galement envoys par poste et que l'envoi par moyens lectroniques tait peu fiable, on ne donnerait pas les rsultats si tt. Lactuel prsident est si cynique. Il nous appelle les sans-dent_: certainement le croit-il et agit-il de sorte que ces desseins soient atteints.


Les bureaux transmettent  l'organe centralisateur  leur niveau, c'est  dire sous-prfecture ou prfecture qui transmet au ministre de l'intrieur. Les rsultats que tu as  20h ne sont pas ceux du ministre, ceux-l tombent vers minuit. Ceux qui tu as  20h sont ceux d'instituts de sondages (effectus  la sortie des bureaux de vote) qui sont jugs suffisamment fiables pour effectuer une annonce. A ma connaissance il n'y a pas encore eu de cas aux prsidentielles o un institut c'est plant dans l'ordre des rsultats.

Gnralement le lendemain dans la presse locale tu as les rsultats donns par le ministre publis bureau par bureau. Si tu as t dans les observateurs du dpouillement et que tu as pris des notes tu peux alors comparer ce qui a t dit  la fin du dpouillement avec ce qui est publi le lendemain.




> Quon ne me fasse pas croire quil ny a moyen de frauder que par vote lectronique.


J'ai jamais crit une chose pareille. J'ai crit qu'il tait impossible pour les citoyens de contrler un vote lectronique. C'est pas une opinion c'est un fait absolument indiscutable sauf  considrer qu'on va mettre un dveloppeur pour chaque candidat dans chaque bureau de vote pour crire,  dployer et manager l'application servant au vote.

----------


## Marco46

> Il faut surtout arrter d'insulter ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi et d'tre sans concession... Les cas particuliers existent dans notre loi, il ne s'agit pas d'en faire LA rgle.


C'est que tu n'as toujours pas compris la diffrence entre une analyse et une interprtation. a fait parti de l'esprit critique et c'est cens tre acquis au lyce justement. Ce qui fait de toi quelqu'un d'inapte  l'exercice de tes droits civiques dans ma conception du "permis citoyen".

----------


## BenoitM

> Que c'est drle _! Je croyais fini ce genre de purilit, car il y a longtemps que j'en ai lu. 
> 
> Edit: Je n'avais pas vu le drapeau belge je n'aurais pas rpondu.


Ah peut-tre qu'un petit Belge  pu vot  ta place 
https://www.rtbf.be/pure/article/det...ise?id=9588854

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est que tu n'as toujours pas compris la diffrence entre une analyse et une interprtation. a fait parti de l'esprit critique et c'est cens tre acquis au lyce justement. Ce qui fait de toi quelqu'un d'inapte  l'exercice de tes droits civiques dans ma conception du "permis citoyen".


Et dans ma conception et celle des institutions (cherche le lien que j'ai post si tu veux en savoir plus), personne devrait avoir de permis pour exercer un droit car le permis annule de fait ce droit pour le transformer en autorisation et/ou devoir... Si tu ne comprends pas a, c'est dommage pour toi, c'est le fondement du droit. Et malgr ton incomprhension, je pense que tu devrais avoir le mme droit que moi ou tout autre citoyen.

----------


## ManusDei

> ui peut me dire comment sont envoys les rsultats des comptages oprs devant des citoyens dans les bureaux de vote_? Et y a-t-il des observateurs prsents  la rception de ces rsultats et  la totalisation_? Si les documents papiers taient galement envoys par poste et que l'envoi par moyens lectroniques tait peu fiable, on ne donnerait pas les rsultats si tt.


Les rsultats sont gnralement envoys  la prfecture par tlphone, par le prsident du bureau de vote. Et tu as sur place des reprsentants des candidats (au bureau comme  la prfecture) qui s'envoient des textos pour vrifier l'information.

----------


## BenoitM

> Et dans ma conception et celle des institutions (cherche le lien que j'ai post si tu veux en savoir plus), personne devrait avoir de permis pour exercer un droit car le permis annule de fait ce droit pour le transformer en autorisation et/ou devoir... Si tu ne comprends pas a, c'est dommage pour toi, c'est le fondement du droit. Et malgr ton incomprhension, je pense que tu devrais avoir le mme droit que moi ou tout autre citoyen.


Ah quand c'est toi on doit chercher le lien tant dis que quand c'est moi je dois trouver le lien moi mme  ::D:

----------


## TallyHo

> Ah quand c'est toi on doit chercher le lien tant dis que quand c'est moi je dois trouver le lien moi mme


Je ne m'adressais pas  toi... Mais pour te rpondre, je ne me donne pas la peine de reposter le lien car Marco ne cherche pas le dbat dans le cas prsent.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je ne m'adressais pas  toi...


Je me demande ce que tout sous entends par l.




> Mais pour te rpondre, je ne me donne pas la peine de reposter le lien car Marco ne cherche pas le dbat dans le cas prsent.


Ce que j'aime c'est que moi, je dois justifier tous mes postes, bon et ruy qui est un gros troll comme toi, c'est pas vraiment un secret. Part contre vous, vous n'avez rien a prouver il faut prendre vos parole pour vangile.
Tu ne m'aurais pas fait la rflexion, je n'aurais pas trop broncher mais l c'est un peu facile d'exiger des gens ce qu'on ne s'applique pas  soi mme...

(ps tu me demandais une preuve que Ruy dbattait pour la 25x que l'UE tait la cration de la CIA/Nazi ( il manque les Francs maons et les aliens) hors pour ceux qui ont lu un peut les message de Ruy c'tait une vidence... et pour preuve c'tait un des premiers message de Ruy...)

----------


## TallyHo

A quoi rime ton message ? Que vient faire Ryu ici ? Quel rapport avec le vote lectronique ? Pour l'instant, j'ai plutt l'impression que les trolls sont toi et ton copain qui cherchent la polmique... Je te rpte que je ne cite pas  nouveau un lien pour quelqu'un qui ne fait pas l'effort de comprendre le message.

En fait, vous passez  ct du propos en cherchant la petite bte. Je parlais de l'opportunit du vote lectronique donc de l'avenir (ce que Matthieu a trs bien compris) et vous me rpondez que c'est impossible parce qu'on ne peut pas le faire en l'tat actuel des choses... Et avec la petite insulte habituelle d'usage sinon ce ne serait pas amusant...

Donc dans ces conditions on ne fait plus de recherche, on n'a plus de dbat pour penser  l'avenir et on n'envisage plus rien alors ? Enfin bref...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Les rsultats sont gnralement envoys  la prfecture par tlphone, par le prsident du bureau de vote. Et tu as sur place des reprsentants des candidats (au bureau comme  la prfecture) qui s'envoient des textos pour vrifier l'information.


Merci.  :+1:  

a semble assez sr, le tlphone tant sur ampli et au milieu des observateurs. Pas de place pour la fraude, alors ? Pourtant, il en a t question, mais portant sur les listes des inscrit. Comment cela se passe-t-il, alors ? Des militants fraudeurs doivent voter pour des mort ? Par procuration ? J'ai du mal  imaginer : le manque de pratique  ::oops::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Les gens, il ne faut pas confondre la science et les miracles.
> 
> Le principe de base du dpouillement par les citoyens c'est qu'ils sont eux mmes les acteurs la mise en oeuvre du vote. Personne ne peut t'empcher de participer  a. Tu peux aller toi mme compter les voix, personne ne peut t'en empcher. videmment tu ne comptes que les voix de ta circonscription mais comme a fonctionne obligatoirement partout pareil tu peux avoir confiance.
> 
> Le vote lectronique signifie introduire un systme technique qui va s'occuper de la mise en oeuvre du vote. Cela signifie que par essence, tu dpossdes les gens de la mise en oeuvre.
> 
> Donc  un moment, faut arrter d'tre con et comprendre que le vote lectronique *c'est* retirer la mise en oeuvre du vote des mains des gens alors que c'est prcisment ce critre qui permet d'avoir confiance dans le systme.
> 
> EDIT : Donc non il ne peut pas y avoir de compromis puisque les deux propositions sont totalement contradictoire. C'est soit l'un soit l'autre et ce n'est pas un point de vue ni une interprtation c'est de l'analyse factuelle pure.





> J'ai crit qu'il tait impossible pour les citoyens de contrler un vote lectronique. C'est pas une opinion c'est un fait absolument indiscutable sauf  considrer qu'on va mettre un dveloppeur pour chaque candidat dans chaque bureau de vote pour crire,  dployer et manager l'application servant au vote.


Faux. Tu regardes la situation au travers dillres qui se focalisent sur un seul aspect du dpouillement. Juste un exemple : passe par un systme lectronique pour rcuprer les votes en fournissant un identifiant alatoire unique au votant, qu'il peut imprimer sur une feuille non nominative. Seul le votant sait que ce ticket correspond  son vote, donc mme s'il le perd a ne donnera pas beaucoup d'info  celui qui rcuprera le ticket. Ensuite, l'ensemble des votes est fourni en open data sur le site officiel du gouvernement, dans une table indiquant  chaque ligne l'identifiant du vote et le vote lui-mme. Chacun peut alors non seulement vrifier que son vote a la bonne valeur, une autre faon de vrifier les donnes que la vrification des relevs par bureau, mais aussi faire le dcompte non pas sur sa seule commune mais sur l'ensemble de la population.

Encore une fois, il ne s'agit pas de savoir si ma proposition est la bonne ou mme viable, mais d'une part il ne faut pas tomber dans le raisonnement fallacieux du "je ne connais pas de meilleure solution donc il ne doit pas y en avoir" comme dit auparavant, et d'autre part si tu veux prouver que c'est contradictoire alors formalise le problme et dmontre que c'est rellement incohrent. Dans ton premier message, tu parles de mise en uvre, dans le second de contrle. Or ton premier message montre effectivement que la mise en uvre est dlgue, mais je suis d'accord avec le second pour dire que c'est le contrle qui est important, et non la mise en uvre. Il ne s'agit pas juste de mettre ensemble quelques phrases qui semblent se contredire pour que a fasse preuve. Ma proposition montre un exemple de contrle de vote lectronique.

----------


## ManusDei

> a semble assez sr, le tlphone tant sur ampli et au milieu des observateurs. Pas de place pour la fraude, alors ? Pourtant, il en a t question, mais portant sur les listes des inscrit. Comment cela se passe-t-il, alors ? Des militants fraudeurs doivent voter pour des mort ? Par procuration ? J'ai du mal  imaginer : le manque de pratique


Quand j'tais sur bureau de vote, le tlphone n'tait pas sur ampli. Mais vu qu'on a envoy des textos  nos partis respectifs l'info est recoupe. De plus les rsultats de chaque bureau sont gards et accessibles (on s'en sert pour voir quel quartier vote pour qui pour les lections suivantes).

Pour le comptage des voix, si on est assez nombreux (et on l'est) tu as une personne qui ouvre l'enveloppe, une qui lit le rsultat et deux qui notent ce rsultat. Tous les 10 bulletins, on compare et on recompte si besoin. Et autour de a tu as toujours 2-3 personnes qui surveillent.

Je ne sais pas comment des fraudes  grande chelle peuvent avoir lieu. Il est possible de glisser quelques bulletins dans l'urne discrtement, a se verrait quand on compte les bulletins et qu'on compare au nombre de signatures (mais seul le nombre de bulletins dans l'urne fait foi). Mais vaut mieux pas se faire chopper par les autres assesseurs sur le bureau de vote. Possible qu'on puisse frauder plus largement avec des procurations multiples.

----------


## pmithrandir

Le problme a dj t discut.

le principal  problmle avec le vote electronique, c'est qu'une fraude si elle existe est massive.

Pour faire simple, si il y a fraude avec du papier, y compruis par correspondance, tu vas avoir 10-15 bulletins affects... mettons 2000 si c'est un bureau de vote.

Maintenant, si tu le fais en ligne, tu as un systme qui regroupe 1.2 Millions de votes qui peut etre corrompu par une seule personne...  L'impact et donc le risque est bien plus important, ce qui enleve toute confiance dans ce mode de scrutin.

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Bonne proposition, enfin quelque chose de positif pour ouvrir une porte de rflexion  ::): 




> le principal  problmle avec le vote electronique, c'est qu'une fraude si elle existe est massive.
> [...]
> L'impact et donc le risque est bien plus important, ce qui enleve toute confiance dans ce mode de scrutin.


Dans ce cas, je te conseille de ne plus rouler en voiture...

C'est vraiment trange de voir comment vous mettez des barrires  l'entre. C'est un souci *maintenant*, qui te dit que a en sera un *plus tard* ? Quand on fait un projet, si on devait attendre les conditions parfaites, on ne ferait jamais rien.

----------


## Marco46

> Faux. Tu regardes la situation au travers dillres qui se focalisent sur un seul aspect du dpouillement. Juste un exemple : passe par un systme lectronique pour rcuprer les votes en fournissant un identifiant alatoire unique au votant, qu'il peut imprimer sur une feuille non nominative. Seul le votant sait que ce ticket correspond  son vote, donc mme s'il le perd a ne donnera pas beaucoup d'info  celui qui rcuprera le ticket. Ensuite, l'ensemble des votes est fourni en open data sur le site officiel du gouvernement, dans une table indiquant  chaque ligne l'identifiant du vote et le vote lui-mme. Chacun peut alors non seulement vrifier que son vote a la bonne valeur, une autre faon de vrifier les donnes que la vrification des relevs par bureau, mais aussi faire le dcompte non pas sur sa seule commune mais sur l'ensemble de la population.


Tout ce que tu peux vrifier avec ce systme c'est que ton propre vote a la bonne valeur.

"mais aussi faire le dcompte non pas sur sa seule commune mais sur l'ensemble de la population."

Ben comment ?

Le votant a son guid  lui tout seul. Il est le seul a pouvoir vrifier son propre vote. a a mme un effet pervers de plus en rduisant la visibilit d'une fraude c'est naze comme systme.




> Encore une fois, il ne s'agit pas de savoir si ma proposition est la bonne ou mme viable


Euh si quand mme c'est bien le point de dpart.




> il ne faut pas tomber dans le raisonnement fallacieux du "je ne connais pas de meilleure solution donc il ne doit pas y en avoir"


Ce n'est pas "je ne connais pas". C'est "il n'y a pas", je te l'ai prouv par A+B deux fois dj ... 




> Dans ton premier message, tu parles de mise en uvre, dans le second de contrle. Or ton premier message montre effectivement que la mise en uvre est dlgue, mais je suis d'accord avec le second pour dire que c'est le contrle qui est important, et non la mise en uvre. Il ne s'agit pas juste de mettre ensemble quelques phrases qui semblent se contredire pour que a fasse preuve. Ma proposition montre un exemple de contrle de vote lectronique.


Non tu te trompes.

Ce que tu nommes la mise en oeuvre contient du contrle. Au moment du dpouillement (ce que tu appelles la mise en oeuvre) il y a bel et bien du contrle sur les valeurs transmises  l'chelon suprieur. Si tu automatises le traitement de comptage tu ne peux plus effectuer ce contrle.

C'est pour a que je disais que la seule solution pour avoir un contrle identique entre vote manuel et vote lectronique c'est d'avoir un dveloppeur pour chaque candidat dans chaque bureau de vote et que chaque bureau soit responsable de la conception, de la ralisation et du dploiement de ce logiciel. C'est donc impossible.

----------


## TallyHo

C'est impossible parce que tu es sans concession. On peut trs bien imaginer un amnagement lgal pour ce type de vote, comme la loi en prvoit rgulirement dans divers cas. Encore une fois, une impossibilit aujourd'hui ne veut pas dire que ce le soit demain.

Par exemple, on ne peut pas encore envoyer d'humains sur Mars mais a n'empche pas qu'ils testent des habitations en milieu dsertique et qu'ils fassent des expriences sur l'isolement des gens. Il y a diffrents aspects dans projet, tout ne se rsume pas  un critre.

L'ide de Matthieu ne convient peut-tre pas mais il est dans une optique constructive de proposition et pas de contradiction ou d'immobilisme et c'est trs bien comme a. Sinon on ne fait plus rien, il n'y a plus qu' discuter de la mto...

----------


## TallyHo

Pour en revenir  la question de savoir comment cela peut tre possible au lieu de se bloquer sur le prsent...

Il y a des procdures qui ont volu avec la technologie. Avant des gens rigolaient au mot "email" en prtextant que rien ne remplace le bon vieux courrier papier sign. Maintenant on a la signature lectronique. Avant il n'y avait que la lettre recommande et maintenant on a le courrier lectronique recommand avec des tiers de confiance. Je crois que c'est possible d'envisager le vote lectronique, on en a les moyens et je ne crois pas que la loi est un frein, elle s'adaptera comme elle s'est adapte  l'volution d'autres procdures.

Donc la question est... Pourquoi ne pas y penser srieusement et lancer des groupes d'tudes ? Dj pour les expats. A mon avis, il y a d'autres raisons plus politiciennes que la peur de la fraude.

----------


## virginieh

Oui c'est pas le domaine que je connais le mieux mais on pourrait imaginer un systme de blockchain pour vrifier les votes aussi, par exemple.

----------


## Marco46

> Oui c'est pas le domaine que je connais le mieux mais on pourrait imaginer un systme de blockchain pour vrifier les votes aussi, par exemple.


Le vote se fait  bulletin secret.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Ce n'est pas "je ne connais pas". C'est "il n'y a pas", je te l'ai prouv par A+B deux fois dj ...


Tu n'as rien prouv du tout. Tu as fait un rsum, et un rsum n'a jamais donn toutes les billes de comprhension pour en faire une preuve.

Vous vous contentez de mettre en lumire des limitations ou des dfauts et de l vous sautez  la conclusion "c'est pas possible". Sinon, vous jouez l'argument d'autorit style :



> Le problme a dj t discut.


Ce  quoi je rponds : Source ?

Je suis chercheur en info, je ne vais certainement pas me contenter d'un post de forum pour me faire une ide dfinitive.




> Oui c'est pas le domaine que je connais le mieux mais on pourrait imaginer un systme de blockchain pour vrifier les votes aussi, par exemple.


Exactement et ce n'est pas la seule. Mais pour voir ce genre de solutions, il faut enlever ses illres et prendre le temps de sortir des sentiers battus.




> Le vote se fait  bulletin secret.


Et les bitcoins sont anonymes, justement parce qu'ils s'appuient sur le mme genre d'identifiant alatoire que ce que j'ai propos plus haut.

Encore une fois, ce n'est pas parce qu'on a trouv quelques dfauts qu'il n'y a pas de solution.

----------


## el_slapper

> Le vote se fait  bulletin secret.


Voil.

Si on accepte que notre vote soit consultable, alors les solutions lectroniques sont parfaitement adaptes. Il n'y a qu' reprendre les mthodes d'audit qui tracent tous les mouvements bancaires, et le systme sera totalement fiable. Plus que le papier, mme. Mais a signifie que notre vote est trac, donc consultable. Donc que nous pouvons tre soumis  pression.

----------


## Marco46

> Il n'y a qu' reprendre les mthodes d'audit qui tracent tous les mouvements bancaires, et le systme sera totalement fiable. Plus que le papier, mme. Donc que nous pouvons tre soumis  pression.


Et c'est donc parfaitement inacceptable.

----------


## Marco46

> Et les bitcoins sont anonymes, justement parce qu'ils s'appuient sur le mme genre d'identifiant alatoire que ce que j'ai propos plus haut.


Sauf que si tu perds ou qu'on te vole ta clef prive tu perds tous tes bitcoins. Ce qui signifie que si un citoyen perd sa clef prive il perd avec ses droits civiques ou pire quelqu'un d'autre peut les utiliser  sa place. Il n'y a aucun mcanisme de rvocation de clef (pas de PKI) sur les blockchains en l'tat, c'est donc parfaitement inutilisable pour du vote "lectronique" ou quoique ce soit d'autre que du bitcoin en mode sauvage.




> Encore une fois, ce n'est pas parce qu'on a trouv quelques dfauts qu'il n'y a pas de solution.


Je pense qu'on ne se comprends pas.

Je t'explique qu'il est impossible d'aller sur Mars en 2 jours, tu me rponds que nous parce que peut tre qu'un jour on trouvera une solution.

J'ai envie de te dire : Youpi.

Je m'en contrefout de ce qui existera peut tre un jour, en l'tat il n'y a rien.

Donc j'ai bien le droit d'affirmer que le vote lectronique avec les mmes garanties que le vote physique est impossible, tout simplement parce que c'est la vrit de fait actuelle. C'est  toi de me prouver le contraire.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je passe sur ta confusion avec le bitcoin, qui se contente de faire un parallle plus stricte que ce dont on parle (les identifiants  usage unique, tu connais ?).

Si tu te contentais de dire " l'heure actuelle, on n'en est pas capable" personne ne t'aurais contredis. Quand on te dis qu'il faut chercher, on ne te dis pas que a existe (sinon inutile de chercher car on aurait dj trouv). Sauf que tu passes ton temps  nous contredire l dessus en disant que c'est "impossible". Or impossible ne veut pas dire pas encore faisable, a veut dire pas possible mme avec tous les efforts, l'argent et le temps qu'on veut. On ne se comprend pas ? Peut-tre, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit mon franais qui soit fautif dans ce cas.

Mais dire qu'on n'est pas capable de le faire  l'heure actuelle ncessite au minimum une revue de l'tat de l'art. Tu dois donc avoir de quoi sourcer tes dires, non ? Sinon ce n'est rien de plus que prendre ton incomptence pour de l'expertise.

----------


## TallyHo

> Donc j'ai bien le droit d'affirmer que le vote lectronique avec les mmes garanties que le vote physique est impossible, tout simplement parce que c'est la vrit de fait actuelle. C'est  toi de me prouver le contraire.


On ne peut pas gurir du sida, c'est un fait. Arrtons la recherche sur le virus...

Je crois que tu n'as toujours pas compris qu'on ne parle pas de l'tat des lieux mais des possibles amliorations / ides. La question n'est pas de savoir si c'est impossible aujourd'hui mais de savoir comment le rendre possible demain.

Sachant cela, tu ne vois pas d'volutions possibles ?

----------


## BenoitM

> On ne peut pas gurir du sida, c'est un fait. Arrtons la recherche sur le virus...
> 
> Je crois que tu n'as toujours pas compris qu'on ne parle pas de l'tat des lieux mais des possibles amliorations / ides. La question n'est pas de savoir si c'est impossible aujourd'hui mais de savoir comment le rendre possible demain.
> 
> Sachant cela, tu ne vois pas d'volutions possibles ?


Le problme est plus philosophique que scuritaire?
Le but est d'avoir n'importe quel quidam puisse vrifi les votes.
Aucun systme aussi fiable qu'il soit ne permettra  un quidam de vrifier.

C'est surement une fausse illusion de scurit mais c'est ce que souhaite les pros vote papier  ::):

----------


## Marco46

> On ne peut pas gurir du sida, c'est un fait. Arrtons la recherche sur le virus...
> 
> Je crois que tu n'as toujours pas compris qu'on ne parle pas de l'tat des lieux mais des possibles amliorations / ides. La question n'est pas de savoir si c'est impossible aujourd'hui mais de savoir comment le rendre possible demain.
> 
> Sachant cela, tu ne vois pas d'volutions possibles ?


C'est toi mme qui proposait comme solution pour les expatris je cite :




> C'est l qu'on voit qu'il y a encore du chemin  faire (sans mauvais jeu de mots) au niveau informatique... Ce serait tellement plus simple de travailler sur le vote lectronique.


Donc on parle bien d'une solution immdiate pour un problme immdiat.

----------


## Marco46

> Je passe sur ta confusion avec le bitcoin, qui se contente de faire un parallle plus stricte que ce dont on parle (les identifiants  usage unique, tu connais ?).


C'est toi qui parle de blockchains qui est tout  fait inutilisable pour le vote lectronique sans mcanisme de rvocation, ce que aucune blockchains ne supporte en production  l'heure o on parle.




> Si tu te contentais de dire " l'heure actuelle, on n'en est pas capable" personne ne t'aurais contredis. Quand on te dis qu'il faut chercher, on ne te dis pas que a existe (sinon inutile de chercher car on aurait dj trouv). Sauf que tu passes ton temps  nous contredire l dessus en disant que c'est "impossible". Or impossible ne veut pas dire pas encore faisable, a veut dire pas possible mme avec tous les efforts, l'argent et le temps qu'on veut. On ne se comprend pas ? Peut-tre, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit mon franais qui soit fautif dans ce cas.


Le vote porte par essence l'impossibilit d'informatiser la mise en oeuvre puisque le critre principal qui donne la confiance dans le systme de vote aux citoyens c'est justement sa mise en oeuvre par les citoyens. Donc conceptuellement, il est strictement impossible de l'informatiser sans dgrader la confiance ou changer les rgles (vote public pour audit ce qui serait une hrsie).




> Mais dire qu'on n'est pas capable de le faire  l'heure actuelle ncessite au minimum une revue de l'tat de l'art. Tu dois donc avoir de quoi sourcer tes dires, non ?


Ah non dsol, c'est plutt celui qui affirme que c'est possible de changer l'tat de l'art qui devrait prouver que c'est possible. C'est d'ailleurs phnomnal de pas comprendre a vu ton prtendu mtier, c'est au chercheur de prouver d'abord que ses recherches changent les choses ou c'est aux autres de prouver qu'il dit de la merde pour l'invalider ? Vraiment tu racontes n'importe quoi.




> Sinon ce n'est rien de plus que prendre ton incomptence pour de l'expertise.


C'est pas moi le scientifique qui avance des propos idiots pour le plaisir de troll.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Tout ce qu'on dit, moi comme Tallyho (qui a bien parler de travailler l dessus, relis ta citation, et non de l'utiliser tout de suite, ce que tu interprtes encore une fois  ta faon), c'est qu'il y a de quoi chercher, on ne prend donc pas position quand  ce qui est faisable et ce qui ne l'est pas, ce qui ne nous empche pas de voir des pistes. La recherche inclus d'ailleurs la prise de connaissance de l'tat de l'art, il n'est donc pas incohrent de dire qu'il faut chercher quand on ne connat pas l'tat de l'art. Pour ma part, j'en ai une certaine connaissance, mais le vote lectronique tant loin de ma spcialit je n'ai pas la connaissance suffisante pour certifier quoi que ce soit, d'o ma position de besoin de recherche.

C'est tout le contraire de ta position, qui consiste  dire que c'est pas la peine. Or pour certifier cela (ou son contraire) il faut bel et bien avoir au minimum une connaissance avance de cet tat de l'art, de faon  savoir pourquoi on va dans le mur. Celui qui affirme ici n'est ni moi, ni TallyHo, c'est bien toi. Donc merci de ne pas renverser la charge de la preuve. Ton seul rel argument est sur la question de confiance, o tu affirme gratuitement que la confiance dans le systme de vote vient principalement de sa mise en uvre manuelle. Encore une fois, tu affirmes, mais on attend toujours les preuves. Des lments de confiance qui s'appuient sur des systmes informatises, a existe (e.g. PGP, HTTPS, P2P), je ne vois donc pas pourquoi la confiance ne pourrait natre que d'une mise on uvre non informatise pour les questions de vote.

----------


## TallyHo

Ok Marco tu as raison, c'est impossible, je suis un con et Matthieu est un incomptent... Inutile de discuter si tu interprtes les propos ou que tu dnigres les gens.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Quand on reproche  quelqu'un de ne pas comprendre ce qu'est son propre mtier, alors que ce n'est mme pas le ntre, c'est dj qu'il y a un problme quelque part dans notre propre rflexion.

En l'occurrence :



> c'est plutt celui qui affirme que c'est possible de changer l'tat de l'art qui devrait prouver que c'est possible.


S'il n'tait pas possible de changer l'tat de l'art, la recherche n'existerait tout simplement pas. Point final. La vrai question est de savoir qu'est-ce qui peut tre chang, et pour cela il suffit d'apporter des pistes, ce que j'ai fait. Est-ce que ces pistes permettront effectivement d'obtenir un systme viable, je n'en sais rien, et je ne l'ai jamais affirm (ni TallyHo d'ailleurs, de ce que j'ai pu lire). Qui a parl ici qu'on connaissait un systme de vote lectronique capable de rsoudre les problmes voqus ? Ce que tu me reproches dans ton commentaire, c'est cela. Or je te met au dfi de citer un seul de mes commentaires affirmant cela.

----------


## Marco46

> Ton seul rel argument est sur la question de confiance, o tu affirme gratuitement que la confiance dans le systme de vote vient principalement de sa mise en uvre manuelle. Encore une fois, tu affirmes, mais on attend toujours les preuves.


Ce que je me tue  expliquer est d'une simplicit enfantine, faites un effort s'il vous plait.

N'importe quel citoyen inscrit sur une liste peut demander  participer au dpouillement de son bureau de vote pour contrler ce qui s'y passe et personne ne peut l'en empcher. Si le dpouillement est effectu par un programme,  moins d'en avoir les comptences techniques il est impossible de contrler ce dpouillement.

C'est simple non ?

Donc ta solution ne correspond pas au besoin exprim. Donc inutile de faire des recherches sur un besoin qui n'est pas celui exprim car  moins de trouver une solution qui transforme les lecteurs inscrits en dveloppeurs ou de changer le mcanisme de vote, il n'y a pas de solution acceptable.




> S'il n'tait pas possible de changer l'tat de l'art, la recherche n'existerait tout simplement pas. Point final. La vrai question est de savoir qu'est-ce qui peut tre chang, et pour cela il suffit d'apporter des pistes, ce que j'ai fait. Est-ce que ces pistes permettront effectivement d'obtenir un systme viable, je n'en sais rien, et je ne l'ai jamais affirm (ni TallyHo d'ailleurs, de ce que j'ai pu lire). Qui a parl ici qu'on connaissait un systme de vote lectronique capable de rsoudre les problmes voqus ? Ce que tu me reproches dans ton commentaire, c'est cela.


Non je te reproche d'tre en orbite avec TallyHo.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Le vote lectronique est de nouveau sur le tapis_? Vous trouverez des perles dminents spcialistes trs bien levs dans le thread auquel appartiennent les citations ci-dessous_:




> Pour le vote par voie lectronique, ce nest pas sans poser de grosses questions en matires de scurit, on estime donc peut-tre que les lections prsidentielles ont un besoin en scurit suprieur aux autres lections.





> Malheureusement non, certains problmes sont intrinsques  la mthode utilise et donc trs difficiles  minimiserParalogisme.





> Donc ne pas essayer de voter par vote lectronique.


Il est logique que le dit _Spcialiste_ soit rfractre aux ides nouvelles, puisque ces ides sont susceptibles de remettre en cause son expertise.

Deux anecdotes (dates de 2012) trouves sur le net_:
*---------------------------------------------------------*
On lappelle Docteur K1, ou K1. K1 est un jeune universitaire qui prpare un doctorat en jai oubli quoi_! Quelque chose en rapport avec linformatique. Cest un gentil garon plutt fade qui donne limpression dtre sur un tapis roulant. Son objectif_? Une retraite paisible, l-bas, tout au bout du tapis. Il doit-tre l pour faire un stage en rapport avec ses tudes, et pas pour faire de vagues.

Guignol_: K1, un nouveau modem fonctionnant  4800 bauds vient de sortir. 4800 bauds, cest dingue, non ?

K1_: Ouais.

Guignol_: coutes, K1, il y a un truc qui me turlupine. Toi qui a beaucoup tudi, pourrais-tu me dire combien dinformations lmentaires un auditeur tlphonique du "Vol du bourdon" reoit  la seconde_?

K1_: Ben non. Chais pas.

Guignol_: Il peut reconnatre plusieurs instruments: violon, cymbales, aubois La qualit du son lui parvenant  loreille est mdiocre mais si cest un bon musicien, il pourrait reconnatre chaque note joue par chaque instrument_? Jai vraiment limpression quil y a plus de 4800 informations lmentaires dans une seconde de musique. Il devrait donc tre possible  une machine daller bien plus vite que cet auditeur exemple, non_?

K1_: Ben oui, mais non.

Guignol_: 4800 bits par seconde avec une bande passante limite  3000 Hertz, cest dj tonnant. Pourtant, je suis convaincu quon peut aller plus vite encore Tu ne crois pas_?

K1_: coutes, lche-moi la grappe. Cest pas possible et cest tout. Il te faudrait tudier la thorie du signal pour le comprendre.

(-_: Les derniers modems  fonctionner sur le rseau commut lon fait  56 000 bauds, presque 12 fois plus vite que le fameux nouveau 4 800 de lpoque !
*---------------------------------------------------------*

LIng, lui, est remarquable, et entend bien tre remarqu. On lappelle MBI. Il est brillant, comme tous les jeunes diplms ingnieurs. Il se prsentait en territoire connu avec des vtements propres mais trop uss. Les cheveux, galement bien propres, lui arrivaient aux paules. Le montant de ses honoraires devaient tre proportionnel  lusure de ces vtements. Un look soixante-huitard soigneusement entretenu. Mais oui, 1968, ctait il y a 10/12 ans.

Guignol_: MBI, jaimerais discuter avec le MBI-lectronicien, de mon ide de multiplexage de cristaux liquides, daccord ?

MBI_: Quoi, mais tes compltement fou ! Cest pas possible, de multiplexer les cristaux liquides. Regarde comment a fonctionne !

Guignol_: Ben justement, je sais comment a fonctionne!

MBI_: Bon coutes_: fais pas chier. Cest pas possible et cest tout.


(-_: Le futur (proche) nous aura montr que le multiplexage des afficheurs  cristaux liquides est bien possible, mme sil nest pas dun abord facile_!
*---------------------------------------------------------*

Je suis fondamentalement d'accord avec Matthieu. L'tre humain semble ainsi fait que ces rflexions sont principalement bases sur des postulats, qui sont des hritages directs ou culturels souvent d'origine religieuse (ne regardez pas seulement votre voisin de village) , et qui l'empche tout simplement d'aller plus avant. Un postulat est une affirmation considr comme indniable_: il peut tre verbal ou non dit (comportemental). Pour sa dfense, il s'agit bien d'une ncessit vitale  la base_: il est indispensable de reproduire le comportement des anctres pour assurer la prennit de l'espce (voyez ric Berne et son ide de reproduction du scnario de lanctre de rfrence, dont un effet de bord serait que les violeurs engendre des violeurs).

Donc, un chercheur qui rpond _impossible_!_  une question se suicide, et  linverse, pour le mme rponse, le spcialiste se protge. La difficult du chercheur est probablement de faire la part du vraiment indniable dans tout ce que peut lui affirmer son questionneur, donneur d'ordre, mandant, client lui-mme "spcialiste" dans son domaine. Probablement doit-il aller mme jusqu "d-bobiner" une partie de lenseignement quil a reu.

Vous tes foutu, Matthieu : ici, il n'y a que de saints spcialistes_!  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> Non je te reproche d'tre en orbite avec TallyHo.


Merci pour le compliment... Il vaut mieux avoir une pense leve plutt que l'inverse  ::): 




> Probablement doit-il aller mme jusqu "d-bobiner" une partie de lenseignement quil a reu.


C'est tout le problme, certains n'arrivent pas  "oublier" ce qu'ils ont appris pour remettre en cause leurs certitudes et ils se mettent des barrires.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

En mme temps, il n'est pas chercheur. Je peux pas lui en vouloir. Les remises en cause d'vidences, c'est une habitude (et une faon de penser) de chercheur.

----------


## Mingolito

*Franois Asselineau estime que contrairement  Le Pen et Mlenchon, il aurait battu Macron au second tour*



<< Politique fiction.

Sauf erreur, nous avons totalement omis de relayer ici la dclaration de Franois Asselineau  l'issue du second tour de la prsidentielle. Hier, le candidat du Frexit, prsident de l'Union populaire rpublicaine (UPR) et candidat arrive neuvime sur onze au premier tour (avec 0,92%), a annonc sans rire qu'il aurait t en meilleure position que Jean-Luc Mlenchon et Marine Le Pen pour l'emporter face  Emmanuel Macron au premier tour.

Voici le verbatim de sa dclaration,  partir de 13'55 dans cette vido : Certes, tant totalement inconnu du grand public encore quinze jours avant le premier tour, et ayant t scandaleusement non-mdiatis pendant dix ans, j'ai obtenu un faible score au premier tour par rapport  ceux obtenus par Marine Le Pen et Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Mais quiconque regarde les choses avec objectivit se rendra compte que je suis le seul qui aurait pu battre Emmanuel Macron au second tour, pour la simple et bonne raison que je suis le seul qui aurait pu rassembler sur son nom des lecteurs venus de tous les horizons. C'est beau, la politique fiction.  source >>

 ::ptdr::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Tu vas me dire que le dbat Macron vs. le Pen tait plus intelligent ? Perso, a faisait un moment que je n'avais pas mis les pieds dans une cours de rcr, mais je m'en serais bien pass.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Tu vas me dire que le dbat Macron vs. le Pen tait plus intelligent ?


Ah, oui, mais videmment, parler "des autres" c'est toujours plus facile que de balayer devant sa porte. Votre messie, vous tes sr qu'il ne devrait pas se rendre immdiatement aux urgences psychiatriques les plus proches ? Parce qu'il a l'air d'tre vraiment souffrant.  ::?:

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Et bien coute, il a le droit de le croire. Le fait est qu'avec des si on referait le monde. Pour qu'il soit face  Macron, il aurait fallu que tous les autres avant lui ( part Macron) ne participent pas. S'il avait t en face de Macron au second tour, les choses auraient donc dj d tre bien diffrentes de ce qu'elles sont dj. Je ne donne tout simplement pas de grande importance  ce genre de "et si...".

Ce que je trouve poignant en revanche, c'est de voir que Mingolito, encore une fois, se jette sur la moindre petite phrase qu'il trouve stupide pour essayer d'en faire un buzz, alors qu'au final personne n'en a rien  faire. C'est du mme niveau que Galzi : on se focalise sur ce qui peut tre tourn en ridicule. C'est jute pathtique.

----------


## Ryu2000

Tout le monde dit que Marine a rat son dbat.
Il est possible que d'autres candidats s'en serait mieux sorti.

Asselineau fait le malin, mais Macron le faisait rag.
Une fois Asselineau a craqu, il s'est foutu de la gueule de Macron avec son "pensez printemps" et certains se sont moqu de cette intervention.

Le traitement mdiatique dont bnficiait Macron tait vraiment trs frustrant.
On voyait clairement que tous les mdias taient derrire Macron ds le premier tour.
Macron tait en couverture de tous les journaux.
BFM TV rptait en boucle de la propagande pro Macron.
La radio RMC faisait pareil.

On devrait faire des lois pour empcher les mdias de faire de la propagande comme a...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Marine a peut tre foir son dbat, mais Macron n'a pas relev le niveau pour autant. Ds qu'il en avait l'occasion, il passait le temps en se focalisant sur des dtails, faisant mine de corriger les erreurs grossires de son opposante, mais concrtement qu'est-ce que les franais ont pu tirer de ce dbat ? Qu'on avait des deux cts des gamins se chamaillant sur des broutilles. C'tait un combat de coqs : ils auraient parl une autre langue, personne n'aurait rien compris, mais a aurait t pareil.

Ce que j'aurais aim voir, c'est des dbats en 1 contre 1 de ce style mais avant le premier tour. Si Asselineau avait t en face de Macron, je ne doute pas que le dbat aurait t d'un tout autre niveau et que Macron se serait fait remettre  sa place. On aurait srement critiqu qu'Asselineau aurait focalis le dbat sur les traits europens, mais Macron n'aurait probablement rien trouv de mieux  faire que d'esquiver le sujet en ramenant les sujets qui lui tiennent  coeur, aprs quoi Asselineau lui aurait demand comment il compterait faire vu que tel article de tel trait l'empcherait de le faire.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Ce que j'aurais aim voir, c'est des dbats en 1 contre 1 de ce style mais avant le premier tour. Si Asselineau avait t en face de Macron, je ne doute pas que le dbat aurait t d'un tout autre niveau et que Macron se serait fait remettre  sa place. On aurait srement critiqu qu'Asselineau aurait focalis le dbat sur les traits europens, mais Macron n'aurait probablement rien trouv de mieux  faire que d'esquiver le sujet en ramenant les sujets qui lui tiennent  coeur, aprs quoi Asselineau lui aurait demand comment il compterait faire vu que tel article de tel trait l'empcherait de le faire.


C'est la nouvelle mode du forum la cartomancie ? Aprs Ryu2000 et toutes ces magnifiques prdictions, et qui continue sur sa lanc, toi tu fais de la prdiction de dbat ?
Soutient les ides de qui tu veux, mais vite de prdire et commenter des vnements qui n'ont jamais exist et dont tu n'as strictement aucune ide  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce que j'aurais aim voir, c'est des dbats en 1 contre 1 de ce style mais avant le premier tour. Si Asselineau avait t en face de Macron, je ne doute pas que le dbat aurait t d'un tout autre niveau et que Macron se serait fait remettre  sa place.


Ouais mais faudrait faire genre 55 dbats en 1VS1 pour que tout le monde se rencontre.
 moins de faire une autre rgle. (tout le monde  le droit de dbattre avec un adversaire de son choix, ou tout le monde dbat contre le favoris).

Macron est fort en manipulation, il a t form, c'est une comptence ncessaire quand on bosse dans la finance et la politique.
Macron aurait fait croire que la sortie de l'UE serait une mauvaise chose, que les gens perdraient leur patrimoine.
En plus Asselineau n'est pas charismatique, il n'a pas une tte de gars sympa (Macron non plus cela dit).
Mais l c'est plus la mode des jeunes que des vieux, en plus Asselineau fait plus que son ge.
Dans la politique aujourd'hui les projets et les ides ne valent plus rien.
C'est de la communication, Macron a t vendu comme un Yogourt.
Le packaging de Macron est meilleur que celui d'Asselineau (et il y a de la pub pour Macron en boucle).




> C'est la nouvelle mode du forum la cartomancie ?


Arrtez avec cette argument fallacieux.
Quand on parle normalement on fait souvent des suppositions.
a manque juste de "je pense que", mais c'est un dtail...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> C'est la nouvelle mode du forum la cartomancie ? Aprs Ryu2000 et toutes ces magnifiques prdictions, et qui continue sur sa lanc, toi tu fais de la prdiction de dbat ?
> Soutient les ides de qui tu veux, mais vite de prdire et commenter des vnements qui n'ont jamais exist et dont tu n'as strictement aucune ide


Je ne prdis rien du tout. On a le mme genre de discussion spculative sur l'IA quand on parle de remplacement d'emplois et de singularit. Y'a pas de raison que ce soit interdit ici. Ce n'est pas comme si je disais "aux prochaines prsidentielles, on aura Macron vs. Asselineau, et voil ce qu'il se passera". a, effectivement, je n'en sais rien du tout. Ce qui ne m'empche pas pour autant d'avoir une opinion et de l'illustrer.

----------


## Ryu2000

> "aux prochaines prsidentielles, on aura


Aprs c'est comme un pari sportif.
On peut faire ce genre de chose...
En sport il doit y avoir 3 sorties possible et pourtant la majorit a tord, alors imaginez en politique (avoir un peu raison c'est dj un exploit).

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est la nouvelle mode du forum la cartomancie ? Aprs Ryu2000 et toutes ces magnifiques prdictions, et qui continue sur sa lanc, toi tu fais de la prdiction de dbat ?
> Soutient les ides de qui tu veux, mais vite de prdire et commenter des vnements qui n'ont jamais exist et dont tu n'as strictement aucune ide


Je prfre avoir des membres qui ont des discussions spculatives ou qui font un bilan plutt que des attaques personnelles. Par contre, il faudrait nous prvenir si on doit obtenir ton autorisation pour parler de ce qu'on veut...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> *Franois Asselineau estime que contrairement  Le Pen et Mlenchon, il aurait battu Macron au second tour*


Il suffit de totaliser les voix des candidats du premier tour qui taient soit Euro-sceptiques, soit Euro-hostiles -- plus de la moiti dentre eux, dit-on au village --. Je laisse le soin  Mingolito de faire les oprations, jai dautre vaches  garder que les siennes. Si je nai pas donn ma voix  Lepen, cest justement parce quelle avait barr un point Euro-sceptique, et donc crucial pour moi, de son programme -- en plus de vouloir faire quipe avec son petit camarade prt  la prostitution pour un peu de pouvoir --.

Pour moi, cest plus que clair_: FA a vraiment t victime des mdias -- et de gardiens de vaches -- qui, au lieu de lui donner la parole, ont abruti leur auditoire ou leurs spectateurs en leur faisant avaler des couleuvres. FA tait lhomme que le peuple ne devait surtout pas couter, ni mme entendre. ::weird:: 

Mais a bouge. Je ne dsespre pas de voir la rvolution revenir dans les rues de Paris.  ::P: 

[TROLL] : Si le vote par correspondance a t supprim pour ces prsidentielles, c'est parce que le roi des "sans-dents" a entendu dire que les russes avaient command en masses des costumes de facteur de tous pays... Il n'y a pas que le vote lectronique qui manque de scurit ! [/TROLL]  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour moi, cest plus que clair_: FA a vraiment t victime des mdias -- et de gardiens de vaches -- qui, au lieu de lui donner la parole, ont abruti leur auditoire ou leurs spectateurs en leur faisant avaler des couleuvres. FA tait lhomme que le peuple ne devait surtout pas couter, ni mme entendre.


Pendant la campagne l'UPR est pass dans les mdias (certains prsentateurs cherchaient  faire chier, mais d'autres faisaient leur boulot correctement).
Sur la page YouTube de l'UPR, il y a une playlist intitul "Passage mdias" :
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...VezI7pfHX6gBQM

Le vrai problme de l'UPR c'est que les gens ont peur et ont un blocage psychologique.
La propagande de l'UE est ancr profondment dans l'esprit du peuple.
Les gens ne se rendent pas compte des vrais effets de l'UE.

On leur rpte depuis des dcennies que sans l'UE on serait mort, alors que c'est l'UE qui nous tue...
On nous dit que sortir de l'UE nous coterait chre, mais on ne dit pas combien nous cote le fait de rester dans l'UE.

Les mdias ne sont pas neutre et il n'y a pas de dbat, si t'es contre l'UE on te crache dessus, c'est le jeu.
Heureusement les gens perdent confiance dans les mdias et cherchent  s'informer ailleurs (ou sans foute, comme dit le proverbe : "c'est toujours mieux de s'en foutre que de regarder BFM" (a marche galement avec TF1, Canal+ et les autres)).
Le problme c'est les vieux retraits, ils regardent la TV, ils lisent le journal, ils coutent la radio, c'est foutu pour eux, ils ne comprendront jamais rien.

Les gens regardent les ombres sur le mur dans la caverne et voil :

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Je prfre avoir des membres qui ont des discussions spculatives ou qui font un bilan plutt que des attaques personnelles. Par contre, il faudrait nous prvenir si on doit obtenir ton autorisation pour parler de ce qu'on veut...


Il va falloir revoir ta dfinition de l'attaque personnel. Mes reproches ne sont fait que sur ce qu'ils crivent, et rien d'autre. Mme leurs opinions politiques je m'en fou.
Mais voir en permanence des "si les gens ne sont pas des cons macron passera pas" "c'est une certitude macron ne passera pas" et la du "Macron n'aurait pas su grer le dbat contre untel".
C'est tout sauf du dbat d'ide a, c'est de la prdiction de comptoir. Bon on va me dire qu'on est sur le comptoir du forum, mais on a quand mme connu un peu mieux.... ::roll::

----------


## Mingolito

> Tu vas me dire que le dbat Macron vs. le Pen tait plus intelligent ? Perso, a faisait un moment que je n'avais pas mis les pieds dans une cours de rcr, mais je m'en serais bien pass.


Tu l'a vu le dbat ?

Marine  commenc par insulter Macron pendant 5 minutes, que veux tu qu'il se passe aprs ?
Je pense que Macron s'en est merveilleusement sorti en encaissant les coups de cette horrible sorcire et il a trouv des excellentes formules qui feront date, comme "La France vaux mieux que a" et Promesses de Marine = "Poudre de Perlimpinpin"  ::mouarf:: 
Pire encore, Marine n' dbit qu'un tas d'absurdits et de mensonges : *Dix-neuf intox de Marine Le Pen dans son dbat avec Emmanuel Macron*.

A cot de a Franois Asselineau ne tiens pas le coup on l'a bien vu ici par exemple  :



Franois Asselineau se ridiculise

Comme dbatteur il ne vaux rien mais pire encore c'est un vieux fonctionnaire qui n'a jamais travaill dans le priv il ne comprends rien  l'conomie toutes ses ides sont grotesques....

Il a mme pas 1% de voix au premier tour, et il s'imagine dbattre au second tour, on voie bien qu'il est compltement schizo, il est stupide, incomptent, ignare et zinzin... Bref c'est juste un tocard ridicule... Un clown, comme Jean Lasalle, mais au moins ce dernier est rigolo et sympathique.  Quand tu voie Franois Asselineau dbattre tu as juste envie d'appeler les urgences psychiatriques tellement il fait piti...

----------


## Grogro

> Il a mme pas 1% de voix au premier tour, et il s'imagine dbattre au second tour, on voie bien qu'il est compltement schizo, il est stupide, incomptent, ignare et zinzin... Bref c'est juste un tocard ridicule... Un clown, comme Jean Lasalle, mais au moins ce dernier est rigolo et sympathique.  Quand tu voie Franois Asselineau dbattre tu as juste envie d'appeler les urgences psychiatriques tellement il fait piti...


Un narque mgalomane typique donc.

Ah, merde, on souffle dans mon oreillette qu'on vient d'en lire un autre.  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> Il va falloir revoir ta dfinition de l'attaque personnel. Mes reproches ne sont fait que sur ce qu'ils crivent, et rien d'autre. Mme leurs opinions politiques je m'en fou.
> Mais voir en permanence des "si les gens ne sont pas des cons macron passera pas" "c'est une certitude macron ne passera pas" et la du "Macron n'aurait pas su grer le dbat contre untel".
> C'est tout sauf du dbat d'ide a, c'est de la prdiction de comptoir. Bon on va me dire qu'on est sur le comptoir du forum, mais on a quand mme connu un peu mieux....


Si la discussion ne t'intresse pas, ne te sens pas oblig de rpondre non plus. Ou sinon montre l'exemple en proposant "mieux" puisque c'est ce que tu voudrais... Facile de dbouler sur les fils en jouant le zorro du web...

Donc on attend tes arguments...  ::):

----------


## behe

> Ce que je trouve poignant en revanche, c'est de voir que Mingolito, encore une fois, se jette sur la moindre petite phrase qu'il trouve stupide pour essayer d'en faire un buzz, alors qu'au final personne n'en a rien  faire. C'est du mme niveau que Galzi : on se focalise sur ce qui peut tre tourn en ridicule. C'est jute pathtique.


En mme temps, FA ne fait rien pour qu'on ne se moque pas de lui.
Je me rappelle de son interview dans "Quotidien". Alors qu'il attaquait les Etats-Unis sur la peine de mort qui selon lui n'est pas dmocratique, le journaliste lui fait remarquer que niveau dmocratie la Russie a aussi des points ngatifs. Rponse de FA : la Russie de nos jours est plus dmocratique que du temps de l'URSS donc tout va bien.
Je te laisse imaginer la tte et le raction du journaliste

----------


## TallyHo

Matthieu a eu une rflexion trs juste. Tous les politiciens font des boulettes... Certaines personnes rebondissent dessus et pratiquent uniquement la caricature ou le discrdit, il n'y a aucune rponse sur le fond. On a un bel exemple avec cette page...

Jeter une crotte de nez de temps en temps, c'est marrant et tout le monde le fait. Mais quand il y a des attaques permanentes qui empchent ou coupent une discussion en cours, a devient ridicule  force. L'effet chasse aux sorcires ou zorro du web comme je disais.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Le problme c'est les vieux retraits, ils regardent la TV, ils lisent le journal, ils coutent la radio, c'est foutu pour eux, ils ne comprendront jamais rien


Perso, j'aurais crit:
*Le problme cest ceux regardent la TV, lisent le journal et coutent la radio, cest foutu pour eux, ils ne comprendront jamais rien*. Mais ce nest pas que a_: ceux-l discutent au travail, au caf ou avec leur voisinage et reporte ce quils ont entendu et les a convaincus, car les choses sont prsentes pour tre convaincantes  ceux qui nont pas -- et ventuellement, mais bien moins nombreux, plus -- la ressource de prendre de la distance vis--vis de ces informations.

Regardons les choses simplement_: les humains reoivent une plthore dinformation porte par la publicit. Or, la publicit, cest, par dfinition, mettre dans la tte du consommateur lide quil doit consommer un produit donn. Le message porteur bien fait suggre -- comme le fait lhypnotiseur -- en flirtant avec le mensonge. Le seul objectif est de garnir un compte offshore -- oui, jexagre --, ainsi, on avilit le percipient pour quil agisse comme on lentend. Je trouve a comparable  du satanisme_: forcer lautre  faire des choses quil ne ferait pas naturellement_: tout lart est de faire natre au moins un dsir, voire une pulsion. Ne serait-ce que par l'omniprsence de la publicit, nous baignons dans une mer dhypocrisie.

----------


## BenoitM

> Tous les politiciens font des boulettes... Certaines personnes rebondissent dessus et pratiquent uniquement la caricature ou le discrdit, il n'y a aucune rponse sur le fond. On a un bel exemple avec cette page...


Ben peut-tre parce que le sujet est l'UPR  :;): 
Et si on avait pas 3 "fans" de l'UPR personne n'en parlerait ici :p

On a trs peu de sujet sur LR, le PS, Melechon, les verts, voir mme le FN alors qu'on arrte pas de parler d'un micro parti qui fait trs peu de voix  se demander pourquoi...

----------


## Mingolito

> Ce que je trouve poignant en revanche, c'est de voir que Mingolito, encore une fois, se jette sur la moindre petite phrase qu'il trouve stupide pour essayer d'en faire un buzz, alors qu'au final personne n'en a rien  faire.


Merci mais tu me portes trop de crdit, cela  t relay par la presse et a fait dj du buzz sur les rseaux sociaux tous le monde se fout de lui  ::ptdr:: 

Mon but n'est que d'enrichir ce magnifique sujet avec des informations pertinentes et utiles pour contribuer utilement  ce dbat merveilleux d'une haute vole avec des intervenants de premire classe mondiale, il manque plus que deuche  ::ccool:: 

Bravo  tous et merci !

 ::dehors:: 

PS : Matthieu Vergne tu vaux mieux que a je te l'ai dj dit  :;):  Et tout ce que vous promet Franois Asselineau c'est de la poudre de perlimpinpin.

----------


## TallyHo

> Matthieu Vergne tu vaux mieux que a je te l'ai dj dit


Personnellement, quand une personne intelligente s'intresse  un sujet, je me demande pourquoi elle s'y intresse et je ne cherche pas  la rabaisser ou  la ramener dans le suppos droit chemin... Aprs tout, elle est libre de son choix et c'est toujours intressant d'couter diffrents points de vue.




> Et tout ce que vous promet Franois Asselineau c'est de la poudre de perlimpinpin.


Peux tu me citer un politicien actuel qui a respect son programme ?

----------


## Mingolito

> Peux tu me citer un politicien actuel qui a respect son programme ?


- Pompidou : vrai politique de droite, conomie de march, plein emploi, pas de chmage, pays riche.

- Hollande : Il a propos du socialisme (augmentation des impts et de la dette) :  rsultat le pays  t ruin et avec une dette augmente de plusieurs centaines de milliards d'euros, comme ce qui s'est pass partout dans le monde et en tout temps pour le socialisme, il  respect son programme dmagogique conduisant au sabotage conomique du pays sur le fond.

- Chirac s'en est assez bien tir, il  rpar une partie de la catastrophe Mitterrand en dnationalisant mais il  pas pu supprimer les 35 heures et autres aberrations mises en place par les ministres communistes de Mitterrand, et contrairement  George W. Bush, Sarkozy, Hollande et bien d'autres il a pas ruin le pays en dmarrant des guerres inutiles et coteuses c'est dj un bon point.


Je pense qu'aucun politique ne pourra faire quoi que ce soit dans ce pays tant que le pays est au main de la CGT et sous la menace d'une grve des transports et d'EDF.
Maintenant je me demande comment Macron va faire passer sa pilule,  l'aide du 49.3 et de ses talents d'acteur de thtre certes mais est ce que a sera suffisant ?

Ce qui me hrisse le poil le plus dans tout cela n'est quand on coute les gens dire que ni la droite  ni la gauche n'ont russi quoi que ce soit depuis des dcennies alors que il n'y  pas eu de vrai gouvernement de droite depuis 1974 et que pire encore Marine avec son programme communiste soit tax "d'extrme droite" c'est le comble de l'ignorance gnralise dans ce pays, ce qu'on  depuis 1981 c'est ni de la droite ni du socialisme mais du communisme partiel, donc le pays n'est que partiellement ruin.

Si la droite avait t au pouvoir et avait fait une vrai politique de droite la France aurait moins de 5% de chmage comme dans presque tous les pays civiliss avec un vrai gouvernement de droite, ou au pire du social libral comme veux le faire Macron,  la mode des pays nordiques, et non un programme communiste  la mode Chavez ou Castro comme veux le faire Mlenchon, et tel que l'a fait Mitterrand partiellement.

----------


## TallyHo

Le gros pav de fin n'tait pas ma question, d'autant plus que c'est un peu simpliste de dire droite est gal  moins de chmage. Tu as des gouvernements de droite o il y a du chmage et des gouvernements de gauche o il y en a moins...

Pour les noms que tu cites : Pompidou n'est pas de la mme poque ; Hollande n'a pas respect son programme et il n'a pas atteint son objectif ; Chirac est contrast et il a donn d'une main pour prendre de l'autre (exemple : baisse des impts et hausse des prlvements) donc a n'a rien chang au final...

----------


## Ryu2000

> On a trs peu de sujet sur LR, le PS, Melechon, les verts, voir mme le FN alors qu'on arrte pas de parler d'un micro parti qui fait trs peu de voix  se demander pourquoi...


Parce que l'UPR donne envie de se passionner pour la politique.
Les gens de l'UMP, du PS ou d'En Marche sont de trs loin les moins motivs, c'est ceux qui sont content du paradigme actuel. C'est l'quipe par dfaut.
Les verts sont 4 en France donc on s'en fout.
100% des topics FN sont anti FN.
Il y a beaucoup de fans de Melenchon ici, et les topics  sont sujet sont trs actif.

Je pense que les personnes qui aiment l'UPR ont regard et apprci des confrences d'Asselineau.
Ils doivent tre passionn par certains sujets.

Une vido qui devrait plaire au plus grand nombre :


C'est Asselineau qui parle de Macron et de Marine, tout vos sujets prfrs en une vido.

----------


## halaster08

> Parce que l'UPR donne envie de se passionner pour la politique.


Merci pour cette bonne blague, de bon matin a fait plaisir.




> Les verts sont 4 en France donc on s'en fout.


Ils sont toujours plus que les UPRistes ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils sont toujours plus que les UPRistes ...


Je crois qu'il n'y avait pas de candidat vert  cette lection.
Donc on ne peut pas mesurer.

Il faudrait que les verts fassent une vido YouTube et que l'UPR fasse une vido YouTube et on mesurerait qui fait le plus de vues.
Les gens de l'UPR sont plus motiv et actif, j'ai jamais vu de fan d'EELV...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il faudrait que les verts fassent une vido YouTube et que l'UPR fasse une vido YouTube et on mesurerait qui fait le plus de vues.
> Les gens de l'UPR sont plus motiv et actif, j'ai jamais vu de fan d'EELV...


Estimer la popularit d'un parti politique sur le nombre de vues d'une vido YouTube...  ::roll:: 
Faut pas vous tonner, si d'un cot vous pensez tre le premier parti de France, et de l'autre faire 0.97% aux lections.

En parlant de a, je me souviens des discours de Deuche, prtendant que le jour ou Asselineau passerait  la tl, le parti ferait un grand bond et qu'il exploserait ses scores aux lections. Ben ! A l'poque, a me faisait doucement rire, aujourd'hui, je me dit que sa phrase : "Vous pouvez dire ce que vous voulez, mais au final on gagnera", il a du l'avaler avec un peu d'eau pour faire passer.  ::mouarf:: 

Les gens on entendu ce qu'Asselineau avait  proposer. Rsultat, seuls les gogos fanboys (dont on a quelques reprsentants ici) ont vot pour lui. a n'a pas fdr d'avantage. Ce n'est pas le traitement mdiatique qui a t fait  Asselineau, ce sont ses ides, son programme, son idologie qui ont t massivement rejets par les lecteurs. a me redonne foi en la France, pour le coup.

----------


## ManusDei

> Les gens de l'UPR sont plus motiv et actif, j'ai jamais vu de fan d'EELV...


Comme je l'avais dit  deuche  l'poque, si je regarde autour de moi, Bayrou fait plus de 50% au premier tour... et des fans d'EELV j'en vois, j'en connais, mme que j'en rencontre qui tractent pour leurs candidats. UPR en dehors d'internet je les ai jamais vus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Estimer la popularit d'un parti politique sur le nombre de vues d'une vido YouTube...


a peut tre un peu reprsentatif.
Parce que ceux qui aiment un parti essaient de renseigner, en utilisant les rseaux sociaux et ce genre de chose.
Melenchon fait des vidos du mois sur un canap aujourd'hui, nous somme dans le futur.




> faire 0.97% aux lections.


L'UPR a battu Cheminade et Arthaud c'est pas mal pour une premire fois.




> ce sont ses ides, son programme, son idologie qui ont t massivement rejets par les lecteurs.


Parce qu'ils ne sont pas encore assez ouvert d'esprit.
Ils pensent que l'UE les protge...




> UPR en dehors d'internet je les ai jamais vus.


J'ai vu des affiches et le parti n'a pas les moyens de payer des poseurs d'affiches, a veut dire qu'il y a des bnvoles un peu partout.
Je pense que l'UPR a plus de membres qu'EELV.

Avec 6.000 adhrents, EELV compte moins dadhrents que le Parti Chrtien Dmocrate

----------


## ManusDei

Aucun parti ne paye des poseurs d'affiches, tout est fait par les militants...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aucun parti ne paye des poseurs d'affiches, tout est fait par les militants...


Ouais officiellement...

Mais c'est quand mme plausible que le PS, l'UMP et surtout en Marche manque de militants colleur d'affiches...
Si je me rappel bien dans le documentaire "Antifas, chasseurs de skins" on voit que les antifas taient pay via Julien Dray pour coller des affiches du PS.
Faudrait que je vrifie pour tre sr.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a peut tre un peu reprsentatif.
> Parce que ceux qui aiment un parti essaient de renseigner, en utilisant les rseaux sociaux et ce genre de chose.
> Melenchon fait des vidos du mois sur un canap aujourd'hui, nous somme dans le futur.


Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas utiliser internet. Je dis que le nombre de vues, ne reprsentent pas un reflet des adhsions.
Par exemple, je suis all sur le site de l'UPR et j'ai regard des vidos. Cela est compt par l'UPR comme de l'adhsion, alors que c'est carrment un rejet, une fois avoir lu et compris le programme. 




> L'UPR a battu Cheminade et Arthaud c'est pas mal pour une premire fois.


En Marche a gagn, c'est pas mal non plus pour une premire fois !  ::mouarf:: 




> Parce qu'ils ne sont pas encore assez ouvert d'esprit.
> Ils pensent que l'UE les protge...


Je pense que les gens savent trs bien qu'un retour en arrire n'est pas souhaitable.
Lors de l'mission de France 2, avant le 1er tour, ou chaque candidat s'exprimait, Asselineau a dit un truc,  propos de son grand-pre et de l'UE. En gros, il disait que son grand-pre aurait t triste parce que ses petits-enfants n'avaient pas une meilleure vie que lui  cause de l'UE. a m'a fait ragir, car mon grand-pre, avait le discours oppos. L'UE, pour lui, c'tait l'assurance que ses petits-enfants ne connaitraient pas ce qu'il avait subi : la guerre. Car, quand les pays s'assemblent pour travailler ensemble, ils n'ont aucun intrt  se faire la guerre. Aujourd'hui, le risque de guerre vient de l'est, de la Russie en particulier. Et je pense que le meilleur rempart contre la Russie, c'est l'UE.




> J'ai vu des affiches et le parti n'a pas les moyens de payer des poseurs d'affiches, a veut dire qu'il y a des bnvoles un peu partout.
> Je pense que l'UPR a plus de membres qu'EELV.


a, je dirais que vous devez avoir le meilleur rapport Nb d'affiches / lecteurs.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je dis que le nombre de vues, ne reprsentent pas un reflet des adhsions.


Ouais mais la plupart des gens qui regardent adhrent un minimum. (ou alors il y a plus de pouce rouge que de pouce bleu)
Normalement on ne regarde pas trop de vido de gens qu'on aime pas.
Par exemple a m'arrive rarement de regarder des vidos de BHL ou d'Attali.




> En Marche a gagn, c'est pas mal non plus pour une premire fois !


Avec le soutiens de plein de politique, de l'UE, des banques, du showbizz et de l'intgralit des mdias c'est facile...




> Je pense que les gens savent trs bien qu'un retour en arrire n'est pas souhaitable.


Ce n'est pas du tout un retour en arrire.
De toute faon a n'existe pas les retours en arrire on va toujours vers l'avant.
Quand on entre dans un truc on doit pouvoir en sortir.




> L'UE, pour lui, c'tait l'assurance que ses petits-enfants ne connatraient pas ce qu'il avait subi : la guerre.


On peut connaitre des guerres civils, la pauvret, la famine, etc...
Parce que l l'UE nous dit d'accueillir un maximum de migrants Afghans, rythrens, Soudanais, etc...
Il est possible qu'un jour a finisse par poser problme.
Et peut tre qu'il n'y a pas de guerre entre pays de l'UE, mais il y a plus de conflits dans le monde, il y a le terrorisme qui est aid par l'UE (sauf qu'ils appellent a "rebelles").

La vraie menace dans le monde c'est les USA et leur allis, c'est eux qui vont foutre la merde partout.
Ce sont les USA qui ont le plus gros budget militaire.
Ce sont les USA qui sont en guerre non stop depuis leur cration (222 annes sur 239).
Ce sont les USA qui ont utilis des armes atomiques sur une population civil (2 fois, avec 2 technologies diffrentes).




> Aujourd'hui, le risque de guerre vient de l'est, de la Russie en particulier. Et je pense que le meilleur rempart contre la Russie, c'est l'UE.


Alors a c'est n'importe quoi.
La Russie ne veut pas la guerre, elle veut juste un monde multipolaire, alors que les USA veulent dominer le monde.
C'est dans lintrt de la France de se rapprocher de la Russie, on a aucune raison de ne pas tre pote avec.

Les USA vont nous entraner dans un conflit mondial et l'UE va suivre.
Faut arrtez de diaboliser la Russie, c'est n'importe quoi, a n'a vraiment aucun sens...

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais c'est quand mme plausible que le PS, l'UMP et surtout en Marche manque de militants colleur d'affiches...


Non c'est pas plausible.




> Si je me rappel bien dans le documentaire "Antifas, chasseurs de skins" on voit que les antifas taient pay via Julien Dray pour coller des affiches du PS.
> Faudrait que je vrifie pour tre sr.


Ca c'est  peu prs aussi plausible que l'UPR paye par l'UE pour coller des affiches pro-UE.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ouais mais la plupart des gens qui regardent adhrent un minimum. (ou alors il y a plus de pouce rouge que de pouce bleu)
> Normalement on ne regarde pas trop de vido de gens qu'on aime pas.
> Par exemple a m'arrive rarement de regarder des vidos de BHL ou d'Attali.


Non, pas du tout. Il y a ceux qui adhrent et qui re-re-re-regardent, mais a ne fait pas de nouvelles adhsions. Et ceux qui ne connaissent pas et regardent par curiosit. a peut faire de nouvelles adhsions, mais pas forcment. Ensuite, il y a ceux qui reviennent voir de nouvelles vidos, pour voir si a a volu ou pas.
Le score de 0.97% parle de lui-mme. L'UPR n'intresse pas grand-monde. Ce que je comprends tout  fait.




> Avec le soutiens de plein de politique, de l'UE, des banques, du showbizz et de l'intgralit des mdias c'est facile...


C'est ton point de vue. 




> Ce n'est pas du tout un retour en arrire.
> De toute faon a n'existe pas les retours en arrire on va toujours vers l'avant.
> Quand on entre dans un truc on doit pouvoir en sortir.


Tu devrais lire le programme d'Asselineau. Il est dit qu'il veut revenir  l'poque des 30 glorieuses. C'est ce que j'appelle un retour en arrire, et tu as raison, c'est impossible. 




> On peut connaitre des guerres civils, la pauvret, la famine, etc...
> Parce que l l'UE nous dit d'accueillir un maximum de migrants Afghans, rythrens, Soudanais, etc...


Oui, mais ce n'est pas  cause de l'UE.
Et, pendant la seconde guerre, beaucoup de franais ont t contents d'tre accueillis dans d'autres pays quand ils fuyaient la guerre.




> Et peut tre qu'il n'y a pas de guerre entre pays de l'UE, mais il y a plus de conflits dans le monde, il y a le terrorisme qui est aid par l'UE (sauf qu'ils appellent a "rebelles").


Propagande russe. 




> La vraie menace dans le monde c'est les USA et leur allis, c'est eux qui vont foutre la merde partout.


Propagande russe.




> Alors a c'est n'importe quoi.
> La Russie ne veut pas la guerre


C'est pour cela qu'elle a envahit la Crime ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est ton point de vue.


Que les mdias soient tous derrire Macron c'est un effet pas un point de vue. (il tait en une de tous les journaux avant le premier tour)




> Il est dit qu'il veut revenir  l'poque des 30 glorieuses.


Pour avoir  nouveaux les 30 glorieuses il faut  nouveau une guerre mondiale, mais ne vous inquitez pas les USA bosse la dessus.




> Oui, mais ce n'est pas  cause de l'UE.


Si c'est en parti  cause de l'UE.
L'UE nous cote plus chre qu'elle nous rapporte.
Elle nous enlve notre souverainet et le contrle sur notre monnaie.
Elle va nous faire craser par lAmrique  cause du CETA.




> Propagande russe.


Propagande US.
Et arrtez de nier que l'UE et les USA ont aid les "rebelles" ils le reconnaissent...




> C'est pour cela qu'elle a envahit la Crime ?


La majorit des crimens veulent tre rattach  la Russie.
Par contre l'UE soutient les Neo Nazi en Ukraine (je prfre les pro Russes que les neo nazi).

----------


## TallyHo

L'UE protge de la guerre, cette bonne blague... Il n'y a pas une guerre mais des guerres et on a bien une guerre conomique interne. De plus, il faudra m'expliquer en quoi de normaliser le dbit des chasses d'eau vite la guerre arme.

----------


## BenoitM

> L'UE protge de la guerre, cette bonne blague... Il n'y a pas une guerre mais des guerres et on a bien une guerre conomique interne. De plus, il faudra m'expliquer en quoi de normaliser le dbit des chasses d'eau vite la guerre arme.


On ne se fait plus de guerre avec des armes, c'est dj un bon dbut.
On ne se fait plus de guerre via la monnaie...
On essaye de se faire un peu moins la guerre sur l TVA, les acquises, ...

On imagine harmoniser certains impts pour ne plus se faire la guerre dessus...

Ben a diminue la consommation d'eau et l'eau est une ressources naturelle pour laquelle certains pays se font la guerre :p

Sinon les Franais font plus de merde que les autres et ont besoin d'une norme de chasse d'eau diffrente?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L'UE protge de la guerre, cette bonne blague...


1870 - Guerre en Europe
1914 - Guerre en Europe
1939 - Guerre en Europe
1950 - Dbut de l'Union Europenne
Depuis, aucune guerre entre les pays de cette union, qui n'a cess de croitre.

Qu'est-ce qu'il te faut de plus ? 





> Il n'y a pas une guerre mais des guerres et on a bien une guerre conomique interne. De plus, il faudra m'expliquer en quoi de normaliser le dbit des chasses d'eau vite la guerre arme.


La guerre conomique est du  la mondialisation. Harmoniser 27 pays ne peut se faire en un claquement de doigts. Pour ma part, je pense que l'UE a t trop vite dans l'adhsion de certains pays. Mais, l'ide est l, et on peut constater que l'UE est en paix. La guerre n'est certes pas loin, en Ukraine, par la faute de la Russie, qui est le seul pays europen  tre "va-t-en guerre" actuellement !

----------


## Ryu2000

Le seul argument que vous avez pour dfendre l'UE c'est que les pays membres ne se font plus la guerre entre eux.
C'est lger comme argument...

La prochaine guerre mondiale fera encore plus de morts que la deuxime.
L'UE ne peut rien faire contre a. (elle peut juste empirer la situation, peut tre en forant les nations membres  se battre du mme ct)

L'UE s'occupe de chose qui ne l'a regarde pas :
Syrie : Bachar al-Assad reste exclu de l'avenir du pays selon l'UE
L'UE demande le dpart de Kadhafi

Quelque part l'UE est un peu pompier pyromane par moment, vu qu'elle aide  instaurer le chaos dans certaines rgions et aprs elle accueille les migrants (bon je connais pas trop les guerres en Afghanistan, en rythre et au Soudan, je devrai m'informer un de c4).

Sans l'UE il n'y aurait pas plus de guerres...

----------


## TallyHo

> On ne se fait plus de guerre via la monnaie...


Et comme on a plus cette possibilit, la dvaluation se fait en interne...




> Qu'est-ce qu'il te faut de plus ?


Que tu lises toute la phrase... J'ai bien dit des guerres et pas que les guerres armes. 




> Harmoniser 27 pays ne peut se faire en un claquement de doigts


Ca fait 60 ans qu'on nous parle de a et tu y crois toujours ? Ils n'ont aucune obligation de le faire (ne parlons pas des bonnes intentions d'apparence) et ils n'ont mme pas intrt  vraiment le faire car l'UE se rgule sur les "ingalits". Trop cher  investir ici ? Tu vas chez le voisin. Trop de chmage ici ? Tu vas chez le voisin. En d'autres termes, tu as d'autres formes de dvaluations qui ont pris le relais.

Et mme  supposer que ce soit vraiment leur intention, pour bien faire il faudrait que l'Allemagne donne une partie de son excdent par exemple, bref on va demander des tirages vers le bas... Et tu espres que les pays forts de l'UE vont accepter ? Bon courage... Pour le coup, je ne suis pas certain que l'UE te protgera d'un conflit interne et arm si tu serres trop les ceintures. D'ailleurs le mcontentement ne se voit pas que chez nous.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Que tu lises toute la phrase... J'ai bien dit des guerres et pas que les guerres armes.


Lire en entier avant de rpondre... 




> Ca fait 60 ans qu'on nous parle de a et tu y crois toujours ? Ils n'ont aucune obligation de le faire (ne parlons pas des bonnes intentions d'apparence) et ils n'ont mme pas intrt  vraiment le faire car l'UE se rgule sur les "ingalits". Trop cher  investir ici ? Tu vas chez le voisin. Trop de chmage ici ? Tu vas chez le voisin. En d'autres termes, tu as d'autres formes de dvaluations qui ont pris le relais.
> 
> Et mme  supposer que ce soit vraiment leur intention, pour bien faire il faudrait que l'Allemagne donne une partie de son excdent par exemple, bref on va demander des tirages vers le bas... Et tu espres que les pays forts de l'UE vont accepter ? Bon courage... Pour le coup, je ne suis pas certain que l'UE te protgera d'un conflit interne et arm si tu serres trop les ceintures. D'ailleurs le mcontentement ne se voit pas que chez nous.


En fait, tu reproches  l'UE de n'avoir pas russi en 60 ans, ce que la France n'a pas compltement russi en plus de 1000 ans. Quand une ville baisse les impots sur les entreprises pour attirer des boites au dtriment de ses voisines, c'est bien la mme chose.
Je n'ai jamais dit que l'UE actuelle tait parfaite. C'est a que vous ne comprenez pas. 
Vous, vous dites, c'est pas terrible. Alors on arrte tout. Si Edison avait eu ce raisonnement, il n'aurait pas crer l'ampoule. Et, je pense que bon nombre de chercheurs ont eu la mme dmarche. Dans le cas de l'UE, c'est plus difficile, donc ce sera plus long, plus difficile. Mais ce n'est pas en abandonnant  la moindre difficult que l'on parvient au rsultat escompt.

----------


## TallyHo

Sauf qu'un chercheur sait quand il faut recommencer ou emprunter une nouvelle voie au lieu de s'entter...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Les gens on entendu ce qu'Asselineau avait  proposer.


1 mois avant d'aller voter. Pas vraiment le temps d'aller se faire une analyse pousse des heures de conf et du programme.




> Rsultat, seuls les gogos fanboys (dont on a quelques reprsentants ici) ont vot pour lui. a n'a pas fdr d'avantage. Ce n'est pas le traitement mdiatique qui a t fait  Asselineau, ce sont ses ides, son programme, son idologie qui ont t massivement rejets par les lecteurs. a me redonne foi en la France, pour le coup.





> Le score de 0.97% parle de lui-mme. L'UPR n'intresse pas grand-monde.


Il est pass de 190k voies aux lections prcdentes  330k pour cette prsidentielle. Le jour o on verra un nombre stable, on pourra dire qu'il aura fait le plein de voix, mais pour l'instant ce n'est visiblement pas le cas.




> Vous, vous dites, c'est pas terrible. Alors on arrte tout. Si Edison avait eu ce raisonnement, il n'aurait pas crer l'ampoule. Et, je pense que bon nombre de chercheurs ont eu la mme dmarche. Dans le cas de l'UE, c'est plus difficile, donc ce sera plus long, plus difficile. Mais ce n'est pas en abandonnant  la moindre difficult que l'on parvient au rsultat escompt.


Tu exagres. La principale diffrence entre nous me semble plutt tre que vous pensez que a peut encore voluer significativement dans le bon sens sans en venir  se taper dessus, alors que nous non, justement  cause des traits et des peuples diffrents qui composent l'UE. Pour faire simple, soit d'autres pays sortent pour pouvoir avoir quelque chose qui nous va mieux, soit c'est nous qui sortons pour faire notre sauce de notre ct. Si on refuse ces deux cas, alors il faut normaliser pour effacer les diffrences. Sauf que cette normalisation se passe vers le bas, ce qui n'a rien d'agrable. Qu'on stagne le temps que les autres montent, je le comprendrais, mais qu'on perde pieds pour se mettre  niveau des plus pauvres... on a beau avoir beaucoup de chrtiens en France, je doute que les franais soient aussi altruistes.

----------


## BenoitM

Et sans l'UE se serait mieux?

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais l vous dites "l'UE commence un peu mal mais avec un peu d'effort peut tre que a finira par tre bien".
Alors que ce n'est pas la ralit.
La ralit c'est que a fait des dcennies que l'UE existe et c'est de pire en pire, on va clairement dans la mauvaise direction.
L'UE est de plus en plus puissante (donc elle crase de plus en plus les peuples et les nations), aucune des promesses conomique n'a t tenu.
Alors ok a profite  l'Allemagne, et peut tre que la Pologne est contente daccueillir les usines qui ont t dlocaliss.
Mais le bilan est clairement ngatif.

a a t mont n'importe comment, avec des ides catastrophiques comme la monnaie commune par exemple.
Nous sommes trop diffrents pour partager autant de lois en commun.
L'UE ne rend pas l'ensemble des nations membres plus fortes, au contraire...
Et bientt il y aura le CETA ce sera encore pire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sauf qu'un chercheur sait quand il faut recommencer ou emprunter une nouvelle voie au lieu de s'entter...


Le temps conomique, politique est plus long. Il faut garder l'chelle de temps en mmoire.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Faire un paris sur ce que sera la France dans 300 ans, c'est facile, vu que tu ne seras plus l pour prendre tes responsabilits quand il faudra constater. Certaines choses sont longues, a ne veut pas dire qu'il faut dire amen et croiser les doigts. Qu'on me donne un plan clair et plausible qui me montre que dans 300 ans on aura une meilleure situation si on reste dans l'UE et l je pourrais y rflchir.

----------


## BenoitM

Tu fais un pari sur le fait que ca ira mieux en France 300 ans si on est pas dans l'UE alors pourquoi pas l'inverse :p

surtout qu'on sait que les problmes sont de plus en plus globaux (nergie, cologie, gouvernance, flux migratoire, conomie, ...)

de plus la plus part des problmes que vous pointez sont des problme globaux (fiscalit, salaire, concurrence entre tat, libralisme (si on signe le CETA, TAFTA, accord de libre change avec le Vietnam, c'est pays ne sont pas dans l'UE donc si c'est trait sont le mal, le problme se situe au niveau d'une culture gnrale et non limit  l'UE)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 1 mois avant d'aller voter. Pas vraiment le temps d'aller se faire une analyse pousse des heures de conf et du programme.


Largement le temps de se faire une ide, je trouve. Surtout qu'on l'a vu et entendu partout.




> Il est pass de 190k voies aux lections prcdentes  330k pour cette prsidentielle. Le jour o on verra un nombre stable, on pourra dire qu'il aura fait le plein de voix, mais pour l'instant ce n'est visiblement pas le cas.


Moi je trouve que a stagne au contraire. 190k voix (je prfre avec un x qu'avec "es") lors d'une lection locale o il n'tait pas reprsent sur tout le territoire. Il faudrait faire le ratio en nombre de votants possibles par rapport au nombre de voix obtenues pour ce faire une ide prcise, mais je pense qu'il n'y a pas progression.




> Tu exagres. La principale diffrence entre nous me semble plutt tre que vous pensez que a peut encore voluer significativement dans le bon sens sans en venir  se taper dessus, alors que nous non, justement  cause des traits et des peuples diffrents qui composent l'UE.


Pourtant, il a fallu plus de 1000 ans  la France pour devenir UNE entit, et encore, il reste des diffrences dans les lois entre les rgions. Alors, videmment, dire que l'Europe peut se faire en 60 ans, c'est un peu penser que Paris s'est faite en 2 jours...




> Pour faire simple, soit d'autres pays sortent pour pouvoir avoir quelque chose qui nous va mieux, soit c'est nous qui sortons pour faire notre sauce de notre ct. Si on refuse ces deux cas, alors il faut normaliser pour effacer les diffrences. Sauf que cette normalisation se passe vers le bas, ce qui n'a rien d'agrable. Qu'on stagne le temps que les autres montent, je le comprendrais, mais qu'on perde pieds pour se mettre  niveau des plus pauvres... on a beau avoir beaucoup de chrtiens en France, je doute que les franais soient aussi altruistes.


Je ne dis pas que la voie (avec un "e" ce coup-ci  :;):  ) choisie est la bonne (d'ailleurs sur ce forum peu de personnes dfendent l'UE telle qu'elle est), je dis qu'il faut tout faire pour inciter l'UE  s'amliorer,  devenir cette Europe des Peuples, plutt que celle des profits. C'est pour cela que j'ai vot Mlenchon au premier tour. Je ne sais pas s'il aurait russi dans tout, mais je pense que globalement il aurait pu faire flchir l'Allemagne, car l'UE sans la France, ce n'est pas raliste.

Tout est une question de volont politique. Et, hlas, les franais ont encore choisi un mauvais cheval pour mener les rformes ncessaires  une nouvelle UE. Mais, a viendra. Il n'y a pas d'avenir pour la France en dehors de l'UE.

----------


## Ryu2000

Mais pourquoi vouloir faire un ensemble ?
Je ne veux pas que ma nation se fasse dissoudre dans l'UE.
Je veux que ma nation reste une nation.

J'aime pas les trucs globaux, a complique tout, a favorise les riches, a supprime les spcificits.
C'est mieux d'avoir plein de petits systmes qui fonctionnent trs bien en parallle, qu'un gros systme usine  gaz.

J'ai bon espoir de voir la France survivre  l'UE.
Si tout va bien l'UE disparatra bien avant la France.

L'UE nous empche de nous dfendre.
Les usines partent en Pologne, en Bulgarie, etc.
On ne peut pas favoriser la made in France en France.

J'aime pas du tout vos plans globaux, a va tre quoi la suite ?
Un gouvernement mondial !????
Faut arrter les conneries au bout d'un moment...
Jespre qu'aprs le peuple britannique un autre peuple se lvera et dcidera de se battre pour sa libert.
Quitter l'UE est trs dur (parce que l'UE et les banques font tout pour que a ce passe mal), mais au final a vaut le coup !

Qu'est-ce qu'il vous fait croire qu'un jour l'UE pourra fonctionner ?
Vous voyez bien que a empire !
Rien ne s'arrange.
Ah ok il y a une crise mondiale, mais l'UE n'arrange rien.

----------


## ManusDei

> Pourtant, il a fallu plus de 1000 ans  la France pour devenir UNE entit, et encore, il reste des diffrences dans les lois entre les rgions. Alors, videmment, dire que l'Europe peut se faire en 60 ans, c'est un peu penser que Paris s'est faite en 2 jours...


Et au del des lois, vous persistez  parler de "pain au chocolat" pour qualifier les chocolatines. Comme quoi il reste du boulot.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je ne dis pas que la voie (avec un "e" ce coup-ci  ) choisie est la bonne (d'ailleurs sur ce forum peu de personnes dfendent l'UE telle qu'elle est), je dis qu'il faut tout faire pour inciter l'UE  s'amliorer,  devenir cette Europe des Peuples, plutt que celle des profits.


Si tu veux une UE des peuples, tu es mal parti car elle n'est pas btie de cette faon. C'est le march qui doit apporter l'harmonisation sociale, lgislative, etc... Je n'invente rien, c'est dit aussi clairement que a dans les traits. Donc, mme si tu es pour l'UE, les fondations sont  refaire.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et au del des lois, vous persistez  parler de "pain au chocolat" pour qualifier les chocolatines. Comme quoi il reste du boulot.


Hrtique, au bcher !

----------


## BenoitM

> J'aime pas du tout vos plans globaux, a va tre quoi la suite ?
> Un gouvernement mondial !????


Ben je l'espre un peu (mais sans droit de vto pour certaine nation)

Mais bon c'est vrai qu'en France la frontire stop les nuages, le rchauffement climatique, la pollution, les migrants...
Par contre la connerie ca a l'air de passer assez facilement...

Et donc les USA/Japon/Australie ne sont pas en concurrence avec la Chine, l'Inde, le Pakistan? 
Il n'y a aucun migrant aux USA/Australie  parce qu'ils ne sont pas dans Schengen

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben je l'espre un peu


Un gouvernement global c'est l'asservissement de tous les peuples.
Nous deviendront tous esclaves du pire systme cr par l'homme.




> Mais bon c'est vrai qu'en France la frontire stop les nuages, le rchauffement climatique, la pollution, les migrants...


On peut signer et respecter des lois entre plusieurs pays sans faire un truc aussi lourd que l'UE...
Et pour se dfendre des migrants il faut des frontires, avec des douaniers, qui filtrent les gens qui rentre.
On ne peut pas se permettre de laisser tout le monde rentrer...
Ce serait mauvais pour nous.

Si l'UE voulait faire un truc bien elle stopperait l'euro.
Une monnaie unique ne fonctionne pas, nous somme trop diffrent.
La Lettonie, la Lituanie, la Slovaquie, la Slovnie ne peuvent pas partager la mme monnaie que l'Allemagne, a n'a aucun sens.

----------


## TallyHo

> J'aime pas du tout vos plans globaux, a va tre quoi la suite ?
> Un gouvernement mondial !????


C'est le projet mais avant a tu auras une bonne guerre mondiale. C'est Attali, un des mentors de Macron, qui le dit presque aussi clairement que je viens de le dire et  de nombreuses reprises, dans les dbats, interviews ou dans son livre : 

- Dclin des USA
- Unification rate pour gouverner
- Domination par les marchs
- Guerre mondiale
- Gouvernement mondial

On est entre la 3me et 4me tape... Ils savent trs bien o on va et pourquoi on y va. On a mme la feuille de route, ils ne s'en cachent plus. Mais  part a, on est entour de complotistes...  ::):

----------


## tbc92

> Je crois qu'il n'y avait pas de candidat vert  cette lection.
> Donc on ne peut pas mesurer.
> 
> Il faudrait que les verts fassent une vido YouTube et que l'UPR fasse une vido YouTube et on mesurerait qui fait le plus de vues.
> Les gens de l'UPR sont plus motiv et actif, j'ai jamais vu de fan d'EELV...


Attention aux mesures d'audience. Personnellement, les vidos politiques que je regarde, ce sont les vidos o je sais que j'ai de bonnes chances de rire, ou alors les vidos des politiques qui ont des programmes que je trouve nuls, mais qui arrivent   attirer des lecteurs.
Par contre, je ne regarde JAMAIS les vidos de ma famille politique.Je ne suis pas un petit soldat qui va voir la vido du chef pour bien apprendre : 'Quels sont les ordres, quels sont les lments de langage  employer'...

Etre parmi les vidos les plus regardes n'est donc pas forcment un bon critre. Au contraire.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais il a dit a l'autre $$*%$ d'Attali :



Gouvernement mondial aprs la guerre ou  la place de la guerre...
a dpend qui gagne la guerre, si l'quipe des USA perd on est bon, pas de gouvernement mondial.




> Etre parmi les vidos les plus regardes n'est donc pas forcment un bon critre.


Ouais ok les vues sur les vidos ce n'est pas reprsentatif.

Il y a un truc illogique rien que dans le nom EELV, ils sont pro UE et ils se disent vert.
Alors que l'UE favorise la pollution, avec l'UE la viande fait beaucoup plus de km avant d'tre consomm, alors que si chaque nation tait un minimum protectionniste on consommerait de la viande local.

----------


## BenoitM

> On peut signer et respecter des lois entre plusieurs pays sans faire un truc aussi lourd que l'UE...


Donc une UE mais avec un autre nom... :p




> Et pour se dfendre des migrants il faut des frontires, avec des douaniers, qui filtrent les gens qui rentre.
> On ne peut pas se permettre de laisser tout le monde rentrer...
> Ce serait mauvais pour nous.


Et comment tu fais ? tu engages combien de douaniers? 
Et tu fais quoi si qq'un passe la frontire? Tu les tues? 
Il me semble que les USA ont essay a a cote une fortune et ca ne marche pas  ::): 





> Dclin des USA


Les USA ne peuvent pas dclin c'est un vrai pays avec sa vrai monnaie, avec ses vrais frontires
Alors tout ce que tu racontes sur revenir sur la France sont des conneries...  ::ptdr::  
(attention a ne pas faire de syllogisme)

----------


## tbc92

Les multinationales sont efficaces. Chaque multinationale est capable de prendre une dcision rapidement, elle est capable de s'adapter aux circonstances, elle avance.
Les tats doivent se coordonner pour pouvoir exercer un contre-pouvoir.

Si les tats ne se coordonnent pas, parce qu'ils n'en voient pas l'utilit, ou pour toute autre raison, alors oui, le scnario d'Attali peut se produire.
L'tape 2 de son scnario est trs claire : unification rate pour gouverne.
C'est parce que l'unification est rate que les tapes suivants sont catastrophiques. 

Bien sr, ceux qui toujours tout fait pour empcher l'unification vont dire que ce n'est pas  cause d'eux que l'unification rate...  Ils vont dire qu'ils n'ont jamais gouvern, et donc qu'on ne peut rien leur reprocher.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc une UE mais avec un autre nom...


Non pas du tout, juste des traits.
Vous savez les trucs qui ne servent  rien comme la COP21 ou les trucs pas respect comme le protocole de Kyoto ou les conventions de Genve.




> Et comment tu fais ? tu engages combien de douaniers?


Je sais pas je demande au Canada et  l'Australie comment on fait pour refuser du monde.
Ils le font trs bien.




> Et tu fais quoi si qq'un passe la frontire? Tu les tues?


Quand tu trouves des clandestins tu les aides  quitter le pays.
Parce que si tu les mets en prison a finira par coter chre...
D'ailleurs dans certains DOM TOM ils ne sont pas content de voir les prisons rempli d'trangers...




> Les USA ne peuvent pas dclin c'est un vrai pays avec sa vrai monnaie, avec ses vrais frontires


Le monde entier est en dclin.
Aucun pays ne se porte bien, il y a de la croissance quasiment nulle part.
a fait bientt 50 ans que a se dgrade.

Quand le dollar tait bas sur l'or y'avait moins de problme.
Dans les annes 1970 l'argent est devenu est virtuel et c'est  partir de l que a part en couille...

Les USA c'est un pays de merde, ils dmarrent des guerres partout et ils sont pas foutu d'en finir une...
Ils se font passer pour les gendarmes du monde alors que c'est les fouteurs de merde du monde.

Le problme principal dans notre monde c'est les banques, les financiers, les traders, ceux qui s'enrichissent sur le malheur des autres.
Ceux pour qui n'importe quel catastrophe est un moyen de gagner de l'argent.
Les seuls gagnants d'une guerre sont ceux qui prtent l'argent et ceux qui vendent les armes.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Mais ce nest pas que a_: ceux-l discutent au travail, au caf, avec leur voisinage *ou sur Internet* et reporte ce quils ont entendu et les a convaincus
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Mingolito
> 
> 
> Mon but n'est que d'enrichir ce magnifique sujet avec des informations pertinentes et utiles


Mingolito nous en fait la dmo
Il a tout de mme le mrite d'entretenir le fil de ce "thread"_!  ::weird:: 

Pour moi, Mingolito est un mini lanceur l'alerte, et je le salue pour a. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il "coince" au sujet de l'Europe, et si peu que je me dis que soit il est trs jeune, soit c'est vraiment un "enfant de la pub".

----------


## TallyHo

> Si les tats ne se coordonnent pas, parce qu'ils n'en voient pas l'utilit, ou pour toute autre raison, alors oui, le scnario d'Attali peut se produire.
> L'tape 2 de son scnario est trs claire : unification rate pour gouverne.
> C'est parce que l'unification est rate que les tapes suivants sont catastrophiques.


C'est parce que c'est ce qu'ils souhaitent (ordre mondial) et ils agitent la peur de la guerre pour y aller plus vite. Mais il sait trs bien qu'il faut en passer par l pour obtenir l'adhsion du peuple. D'ailleurs il faudrait retrouver le dbat avec JLM o il le dit trs clairement et JLM lui rpond que c'est trange qu'il n'envisage mme pas que le monde s'arrange... Attali ne prsente pas une prvision, il prsente la feuille de route.

----------


## tbc92

> Je sais pas je demande au Canada et  l'Australie comment on fait pour refuser du monde.
> Ils le font trs bien.


La solution utilise par l'Australie pour refuser du monde :  ils ont install leur pays  5000 km du pays le plus proche, ils se sont dit que les gens n'allaient pas se lancer sur un radeau pour traverser 5000 km.

Et le Canada, ils ont dcid qu'il y aurait plein de neige dans leur pays, et ils ont mis un norme pays entre eux et les pays pauvres.

La solution, c'est de dmnager la France  St Pierre et Miquelon, et les problmes d'immigration vont diminuer, ou mme disparatre.

----------


## Grogro

> La solution utilise par l'Australie pour refuser du monde :  ils ont install leur pays  5000 km du pays le plus proche, ils se sont dit que les gens n'allaient pas se lancer sur un radeau pour traverser 5000 km.
> 
> Et le Canada, ils ont dcid qu'il y aurait plein de neige dans leur pays, et ils ont mis un norme pays entre eux et les pays pauvres.
> 
> La solution, c'est de dmnager la France  St Pierre et Miquelon, et les problmes d'immigration vont diminuer, ou mme disparatre.


Les problmes d'immigration sont l parce qu'on les a voulus, et qu'on les a sciemment prmdits, en toute connaissance de cause. L'immigration a toujours t choisie par l'oligarchie franaise, anne aprs anne. C'est la droite qui a voulu le regroupement familial en 75 pour complaire au patronat et diviser les travailleurs. C'est eux encore qui ont cr les fameux ELCO pour enfermer la seconde gnration dans la "culture d'origine". C'est encore eux qui, sous Sarko, ont fait entrer le cheval de Troie des frres musulmans dans le CFCM nouvellement cr, puis qui ont vendu le pays au Qatar et envoy les salafistes dans les cits ethnicises afin d'acheter la paix sociale aprs les meutes de 2005 tout en s'extasiant devant les camras en voyant des fillettes voiles. Fin de la double peine, discrimination positive, doublement de l'immigration en 10 ans. L'immigration a toujours t une politique de droite, jamais de gauche. Jamais.

----------


## GPPro

> La solution utilise par l'Australie pour refuser du monde :  ils ont install leur pays  5000 km du pays le plus proche, ils se sont dit que les gens n'allaient pas se lancer sur un radeau pour traverser 5000 km.
> 
> Et le Canada, ils ont dcid qu'il y aurait plein de neige dans leur pays, et ils ont mis un norme pays entre eux et les pays pauvres.
> 
> La solution, c'est de dmnager la France  St Pierre et Miquelon, et les problmes d'immigration vont diminuer, ou mme disparatre.


??? Faut se renseigner sur ce qui se passe dans le monde hein. L'Australie fait scandale depuis quelques annes car ils parquent les migrants sur des les et payent des tats du pacifique pour les accepter chez eux.

----------


## BenoitM

Je pense qu'il voulait souligner que si ses pays avait moins de problme avec l'immigration c'est qu'ils sont plus loign gographiquement que l'UE qui n'est qu'a quelque km de zone de pauvret/conflit 

Mais tu fais bien de rappeler que mme a ne suffit pas  ne pas avoir de problme d'immigration  :;): 
Et le Canada a aussi accept des rfugier.

Bref dire que si la France est hors UE, elle n'aura plus de problme ou plus de facilit  les grer c'est du grand n'importe quoi.

----------


## Ryu2000

Arrtez d'avoir l'air choqu, un pays normal possde des frontires et le droit de refuser du monde. (c'est une rgle de base d'une nation, c'est comme avoir sa propre monnaie)
Il n'y a que dans l'UE que c'est open bar.

Au lieu d'installer le dsordre dans des pays puis d'accepter ceux qui le fuient, on devrait aider les pays (ou au moins ne pas les attaquer).
Par exemple il y a le Franc CFA qui handicapent certains pays Africains, on pourrait peut tre faire quelque chose pour aider ces pays  se dvelopper :



Certains sont marrant ils disent "Ohh Assad le mchant dictateur qui fait du mal  son peuple" alors que la France est pote avec l'Arabie Saoudite, le Qatar, le Bahren, etc... (Assad n'est pas un dictateur contrairement  certains de nos allis)
Je crois que c'est Alliot Marie qui avait dit "T'inquites pas Ben Ali on peut te prter notre arme pour t'aider" :
Tunisie : les propos "effrayants" d'Alliot-Marie suscitent la polmique

Du coup elle s'est fait virer (je raconte mal et je confonds peut tre avec une autre fois ou la France voulait aider un dictateur...).
Dans le monde il y a des rgimes atroces avec qui nous sommes allis. (par exemple la France ne critiquera jamais l'occupation illgale de la Palestine)

===========
===========
Et sinon pour en revenir  l'UE, vous tes pnible avec *votre optimisme*  dire "L'UE n'est pas idal mais aprs encore des dcennies et des dcennies d'efforts et de travail en commun nous arriverons peut tre  quelque chose de bien".
Alors qu'*il faut tre raliste*, l'UE donne l'avantage aux riches, aux puissants, aux multinationales, c'est les lobbys qui dirigent l'UE, les preneurs de dcisions sont corrompu jusqu' la moelle.
L'UE est une catastrophe et elle sera de pire en pire, on ne se dirigera jamais vers quelque chose de positif, l'UE ne nous donnera pas de travail, pas de croissance, ni quoi que ce soit de positif.

Par contre l'UE va aider les "rebelles"  essayer de renverser un rgime lgitime du pouvoir.
L'UE va aider le continent amricains  augmenter son nombre de consommateurs.
L'UE s'occupe plus des intrts des USA que des intrts des peuples europens.

L'UE nous demande d'accepter les gentils migrants qui fuient "la Syrie" et rsultat :
Le camp de migrants de Grande-Synthe ravag par un incendie
_Une rixe entre migrants afghans et kurdes serait  lorigine du sinistre. Le camp, compos de chalets en bois, avait ouvert il y a un an._

Ou alors encore pire :
A Calais, des migrants dtruisent et mettent le feu  leur campement
_De multiples incendies ont clat au sein de la "Jungle" de Calais dans la nuit de mardi  mercredi, ravageant le camp qui est en cours dvacuation depuis lundi. Selon Fabienne Buccio, la prfte du Pas-de-Calais, "cest une tradition des migrants, quand ils partent ils brlent leurs tentes, leurs cabanes". Des images montrent certains rfugis dtruisant leurs anciennes habitations puis les jeter, morceau par morceau, dans le feu._

tre migrant ce n'est pas une culture, il n'y a pas de tradition, c'est n'importe quoi de parler de tradition des migrants.
C'est un ensemble de gens de culture diffrente, ils n'ont rien en commun les types. (en ralit ils restent plutt en groupe selon leur origine et il y a des tensions entre les groupes, on voit que les Kurdes et les Afghans ne sont pas forcment toujours super pote)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et sinon pour en revenir  l'UE, vous tes pnible avec *votre optimisme*  dire "L'UE n'est pas idal mais...


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  Parce que toi, t'es pas pnible avec tes certitudes que tu rptes, tel un perroquet, et que tu vomis dans tous les sujets du forum politique ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous vous rptez le discours officiel, c'est pas un nouveau point de vue.
Je pourrais regarder BFM TV, TF1, Canal +, France 24, CNews, etc... et j'entendrai exactement la mme chose.

On dirait que vous niez les problmes de l'UE.
Que vous refusez de voire la ralit.

En plus sans moi vous n'en seriez pas venu  parler de l'Australie, donc c'est cool.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vous vous rptez le discours officiel, c'est pas un nouveau point de vue.
> Je pourrais regarder BFM TV, TF1, Canal +, France 24, CNews, etc... et j'entendrai exactement la mme chose.
> 
> On dirait que vous niez les problmes de l'UE.
> Que vous refusez de voire la ralit.
> 
> En plus sans moi vous n'en seriez pas venu  parler de l'Australie, donc c'est cool.


Ce n'est pas parce que c'est le point de vue de ton gourou, que a doit tre notre point de vue.
Y a rien de nouveau dans ce que dit ton gourou. Depuis la cration de l'UE, y a des personnes qui n'en veulent pas. 

Le seul truc cool que tu pourrais faire, c'est d'aller sur un autre forum, voir si on y est...  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> On dirait que vous niez les problmes de l'UE.
> Que vous refusez de voire la ralit.


C'est pour faire un peu contrepoids  tout les problmes que tu reproches  l'UE alors que cela n'a rien  voir avec elle.  ::mouarf:: 

On ne nie pas que les problmes existent, on n'est juste pas d'accord avec toi sur la source de la plupart de ces problmes, nuance.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est beaucoup plus fun d'aller dbattre l ou personne est d'accord avec moi. (sinon il n'y a pas de possibilit de dbat)
En plus avec le temps de plus en plus de personnes deviendront euro critique.
J'ai juste  attendre pour que les gens finissent par partager mon point de vue. (je pourrais partir revenir dans quelques annes et il y aura beaucoup plus de critiques de l'UE)

L'UE et son image sont en dclin.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> C'est beaucoup plus fun d'aller dbattre l ou personne est d'accord avec moi.


Tu appelles a dbattre, toi ? Rpter ad nauseam les mmes phrases sur tous les sujets ? Sachant que cette boucle infinie va entrainer les mmes rponses de la part de ceux qui ne t'ont pas encore ignor ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Tout le monde se rpte un peu (je pourrai faire prof).
Il y a rgulirement des nouveaux arguments.
a suit l'actualit.

Comme a :
Juncker envoie  nouveau une pique aux  Franais 
_Lors dun dialogue citoyen sur lavenir de lEurope, mardi  Bruxelles, Jean-Claude Juncker a t ironique envers la tendance des Franais  toujours critiquer lUnion europenne, deux jours aprs llection dEmmanuel Macron dans lHexagone._

Je l'avais jamais sortie celle la.

Edit :



> Jean-Claude Juncker sest dclar  cette occasion favorable au principe dun ministre des Finances et dun budget de la zone euro.


Tu m'tonnes...
L'UE est super contente que Macron un europiste hardcore soit au pouvoir en France.
Bon cela dit Sarkozy et Hollande n'tait pas moins europiste que Macron...

Mme Melenchon commence  critiquer l'UE c'est pour dire  quel point une partie du peuple en a marre.

----------


## BenoitM

toi pas comprendre le Franais

Si on fait quelque chose  nouveau...
C'est que ce n'est pas nouveau mais une redite.

Donc Junker ne fait rien de neuf...

Et tout le monde trouve anormal d'avoir un compte en banque dans le rouge depuis 30 ans...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et tout le monde trouve anormal d'avoir un compte en banque dans le rouge depuis 30 ans...


Vous pouvez faire la liste des pays non endetts ?

La dette publique des USA va bientt atteindre 20 000 milliards de $. (imaginez si on ajoute la dette des entreprises et des mnages)
Le Japon c'est 9 000 milliards de $ de dette.
Ils ont QE sur QE comme Londres et la BCE.

Si vous voulez arrtez la dette, il faut changer le systme conomique.
Il faut arrter avec les banques qui jouent au Casino, les traders, la finance, etc.

Normalement *un tat s'emprunte  lui mme*  taux 0, *une monnaie doit tre bas sur du concret* (l'or par exemple).
Les personnes responsable de la situation conomique ne sont jamais envoy en prison.
Le problme c'est les manipulations financire comme les CDS.
L'argent qu'on a sur nos compte c'est de la dette.
Avec notre systme tous les pays seront toujours endetts.

Moi je nationaliserai les banques, je supprimerai les marchs (les traders et les actionnaires ne servent  rien, ce sont des parasites).
Un jour il y aura un grand reset et tout le monde sera  0.
Ce qui est arriv en Argentine vers 1998, 2002 peut nous arriver.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce qui est arriv en Argentine vers 1998, 2002 peut nous arriver.


Argentine n'a pas eu de problme vu qu'elle a sa propre monnaie, et sa propre banque centrale.

(l'UE ne dit pas qu'on ne peut pas avoir de dette mais qu'on ne peut pas continuer  creuser sa dette ternellement, et se retrouver dans le mme tat que l'Argentine)

(C'est bien de parler des pays en crises conomiques  alors qu'ils ont leur propre monnaie, tu prouves par toi mme que tu racontes des conneries...
Que le Franc ne protgerait pas la France)

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est une configuration particulire.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'un systme a eu un problme une fois, que ce systme ne fonctionne jamais.
En plus l a n'a rien a voir.

Par exemple l'histoire nous montre que toutes les tentatives de monnaie commune ont t un chec et ben peut tre que l'euro sera l'exception (mais c'est mal partie ^^).

Moi ce que je voulais dire c'est que les monnaies comme le dollar, le yen et l'euro peuvent s'effondrer.
C'est totalement virtuel, juste bas sur la confiance.
L'UE, les USA et le Japon sont susceptible de s'effondrer financirement.

D'ailleurs normalement a aurait dj du tre le cas, c'est quoi ces histoires d'avoir 20 000 milliards de dette public ?

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Les seuls gagnants d'une guerre sont ceux qui prtent l'argent et ceux qui vendent les armes


Et ceux qui reconstruisent. On aurait dit des chiens la langue pendante en trains de baver sur le cul d'une chienne en chaleur, en Irak, vous vous souvenez_? La France faisait bien sr partie du lot de clbards




> Par exemple lhistoire nous montre que toutes les tentatives de monnaie commune ont t un chec et ben peut tre que leuro sera lexception (mais cest mal partie ^^)


Je comprends que lUE dicte sa volont aux pays membres en lgifrant, guide par des lobbies et avec pour dfendeurs du peuple des dputs corrompus directement ou indirectement, ou en situation de conflit dintrt. Ce qui ma dfinitivement cur a t la raction de cette UE face au problme des lanceurs dalertes.

Par contre je ne comprends pas, par incapacit et / ou ignorance, la position des gens qui veulent sortir de la zone Euro. En fait, je ne peux mempcher davoir  lesprit lquateur, qui est sorti il y a quelques annes de grandes difficults conomiques en faisant sienne, et jusqu nouvel ordre, le Dollar amricain comme monnaie des changes intrieurs

Y a-t-il, dans la salle, un conomiste libre -- enfant de la pub, s'abstenir --  ou amateur averti, qui puisse vulgariser la rponse_?

----------


## TallyHo

> Ce n'est pas parce que c'est le point de vue de ton gourou, que a doit tre notre point de vue.


Et inversement...




> On ne nie pas que les problmes existent, on n'est juste pas d'accord avec toi sur la source de la plupart de ces problmes, nuance.


A part ton ternel sophisme de l'appel  la majorit, tu as d'autres arguments ou c'est juste pour le plaisir de participer  la lapidation publique ?




> Tu appelles a dbattre, toi ? Rpter ad nauseam les mmes phrases sur tous les sujets ?


Et en quoi est ce mal de dfendre son point de vue ? Tu nous fais un beau dlit d'opinion...

C'est marrant de constater que le retour de certains membres occasionnent un effet meute de chiens enrags... Donc c'est officiel, la "dream team" s'est reconstitue...  ::roll::

----------


## halaster08

> C'est marrant de constater que le retour de certains membres occasionnent un effet meute de chiens enrags... Donc c'est officiel, la "dream team" s'est reconstitue...


C'est marrant ds que plusieurs personne ne sont pas d'accord avec ton chouchou, c'est forcment un complot de la "dream team" ...

----------


## behe

> Par exemple l'histoire nous montre que toutes les tentatives de monnaie commune ont t un chec et ben peut tre que l'euro sera l'exception (mais c'est mal partie ^^).


Tu peux me donner tes exemples stp. 
Je ne trouve que l'exemple de Napoleon, et d'aprs cet article ce n'est pas la monnaie qui a pos problme mais le protectionnisme de l'poque.

----------


## BenoitM

Le pire c'est que la France en a cre une depuis longtemps et ca s'appelle le Franc CFA :p

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est marrant de constater que le retour de certains membres occasionnent un effet meute de chiens enrags... Donc c'est officiel, la "dream team" s'est reconstitue...


Paille, poutre, il...  ::roll::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et en quoi est ce mal de dfendre son point de vue ? Tu nous fais un beau dlit d'opinion...


C'est plus "dfendre son point de vue",  ce niveau, c'est du spam...




> C'est marrant de constater que le retour de certains membres occasionnent un effet meute de chiens enrags... Donc c'est officiel, la "dream team" s'est reconstitue...


Moui mais bien sr, le pvre petit ryu se fait contredire, c'est la faute de la meute de chiens enrags de la "dreamteam" (qui n'existe que dans ta tte, hein), pas du tout la consquence de se radotage continu vis  vis de l'UE...

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est marrant ds que plusieurs personne ne sont pas d'accord avec ton chouchou, c'est forcment un complot de la "dream team" ...


Ton intervention prouve que j'ai raison puisque tes messages sur cette partie du forum se rsume  participer  cette meute de chiens, comme le prouve aussi ton dernier message : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...a/#post9262086

Donc il ne s'agit pas d'en faire mon chouchou mais de constater que quand certains membres interviennent ensemble, a part en sucette rgulirement... Ce serait toi qui te ferait lapider, j'aurais la mme rflexion  ton sujet. Mais a ne risque pas puisque tu ne donnes jamais ton avis et que tu ne te mets jamais en risque.




> C'est plus "dfendre son point de vue",  ce niveau, c'est du spam...


De l'insistance... Et mme si il dit des conneries, il est tonnant de toujours se focaliser sur les mme personnes... On vous voit beaucoup moins la ramener quand des gens font une propagande honte sur l'UE jusqu' mme moinser des messages qui ont comme source la loi ou la Constitution... Bref, vous faites clairement des dlits d'opinion en meute et vous n'tes pas l pour confronter des ides (ce qui ne veut pas dire tre obligatoirement d'accord).

----------


## Zirak

> A part ton ternel sophisme de l'appel  la majorit, tu as d'autres arguments ou c'est juste pour le plaisir de participer  la lapidation publique ?


Quel appel  la majorit ? 

Car je dis "*on* n'est pas d'accord avec toi..."  ???

Je te rappelle que je rpondais  :




> On dirait que *vous niez les problmes* de l'UE.
>  Que *vous refusez de voire la ralit*.


Donc  moins que ryu ne se soit mis subitement  vouvoyer l'un d'entre nous, il s'adresse donc  plusieurs membres  la fois,  ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec lui donc, et je rponds juste que l'on n'est pas d'accord avec lui sur les causes des problmes.

Relis-bien la phrase, je ne dis mme pas qu'il a tord et nous raison, ou qu'une version vaut mieux que l'une ou l'autre, juste que l'on n'est pas d'accord. Donc en quoi Est-ce un appel  la majorit ?

Ce n'en est pas un, c'est juste toi qui encore une fois, pour mettre de l'huile sur le feu, vient nous balancer tes termes parce que tu as lu 1 ou 2 bouquins sur les techniques de communications / manipulations / argumentations (que tu n'as pas du comprendre apparemment du coup, puisque tu vois l'emploi de technique fourbe partout et tout le temps, ce qui est pratique, a vite de devoir argumenter ou justifier son point de vue, y'a juste  dcrdibiliser les autres en disant "appel  la majorit", "retournement de la charge de la preuve", ou autre termes qui n'ont pas lieu d'tre dans 95% des cas).

Alors c'est sr, a fait classe de balancer ce genre de trucs, et on passe pour le mec intello qui calme les trolls et qui peu calimroter ds qu'on lui dit un truc, mais comme je l'ai dj dit 150 fois (et attention, la je vais employer l'argument de la majorit, tu vas voir la nuance) : si la moiti du forum t'as BL ou ne veut pas discuter avec toi, le problme ne vient pas forcment que de la moiti du forum (attention, une exagration se cache galement dans la phrase, sauras-tu la dceler ? :p), au bout d'un moment, soit tu te remets en question (chose que tu ne veux pas faire), soit tu prends le reste de la plbe pour des cons, car tu penses que c'est toi qui a raison, mais  pendre les gens pour des cons, faut pas s'tonner de se faire envoyer chier.

Bien entendu, tu te douteras bien qu'en moins d'une heure de temps, j'ai russi  discuter de cela avec le reste de "la meute" et que ce message exprime donc l'opinion de plusieurs personnes et non pas seulement la mienne (attention Sheldon, as-tu amlior ton niveau en sarcasme ?), c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que ce message va tre plussoy par la meute, comme vont l'tre tous les messages de la meute (meute qui s'agrandi de jours en jours  ce que je vois donc) qui vont exprimer la mme chose puisque forcment, tout le monde  tord et est contre toi. 

 ::zoubi::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> De l'insistance... Et mme si il dit des conneries, il est tonnant de toujours se focaliser sur les mme personnes... On vous voit beaucoup moins la ramener quand des gens font une propagande honte sur l'UE jusqu' mme moinser des messages qui ont comme source la loi ou la Constitution... Bref, vous faites clairement des dlits d'opinion en meute et vous n'tes pas l pour confronter des ides (ce qui ne veut pas dire tre obligatoirement d'accord).


Et toi tu fais beaucoup de gnralits  partir d'lments isols, mais bon, tu dois avoir une drogation, parce que n'importe qui d'autre ose le faire dans un de ses messages, et tu te fais un devoir de faire un pav dessus en faisant ton calimro  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

> Par contre je ne comprends pas, par incapacit et / ou ignorance, la position des gens qui veulent sortir de la zone Euro. En fait, je ne peux mempcher davoir  lesprit lquateur, qui est sorti il y a quelques annes de grandes difficults conomiques en faisant sienne, et jusqu nouvel ordre, le Dollar amricain comme monnaie des changes intrieurs


Ne pas imposer un taux de change fixe entre la France et l'Allemagne, et utiliser l'outil de la politique montaire pour amortir certains chocs conomiques. L'arme de la dvaluation par exemple (l'euthanasie des rentiers), l'euro tant une devise bien trop forte pour l'conomie franaise. A utiliser  bon escient car c'est un pistolet  un coup. 
Les monnaies pouvant fortement fluctuer, cela peut ralentir les changes entre pays voisins. C'est pour a que l'euro a t conu, mais l'euro a simplement t mal conu et l'eurozone n'a rien d'une zone montaire optimale. 
Pour l'quateur : c'tait la problmatique inverse. Une monnaie locale instable en forte dvaluation. Dollariser, c'tait stabiliser l'conomie, permettre d'emprunter plus facilement sur les marchs. Surtout si les entreprises et les banques avaient des crances en dollar. S'il n'y a pas ou peu de contrle des changes par exemple, il a pu arriver que le dollar serve de monnaie d'change officieuse, quand la monnaie locale devient trop risque (c'est le cas au Vnzula en ce moment par exemple). En contrepartie, tu dois forcment avoir beaucoup de rserve de change en dollars. Tu perds aussi ce qu'on appelle les droits de seigneuriage, et tu dpends de la politique montaire d'un tat tranger. Sans compter le risque de liquidit.

----------


## TallyHo

> si la moiti du forum t'as BL ou ne veut pas discuter avec toi, le problme ne vient pas forcment que de la moiti du forum (attention, une exagration se cache galement dans la phrase, sauras-tu la dceler ? :p), au bout d'un moment, soit tu te remets en question (chose que tu ne veux pas faire), soit tu prends le reste de la plbe pour des cons, car tu penses que c'est toi qui a raison, mais  pendre les gens pour des cons, faut pas s'tonner de se faire envoyer chier.


Heureusement que les hommes intelligents n'ont pas ce raisonnement sinon le monde n'aurait pas beaucoup avanc... Dans des vies antrieures, tu faisais surement parti de ceux qui jetaient des pierres  ceux qui disaient que la Terre est ronde.

Tout ce que je remarque, jusqu' la semaine dernire, les discussions taient  peu prs sereines. Aujourd'hui je regarde 3 fils, 3 polmiques... La question  se poser est surtout de savoir pourquoi ce sont toujours les mmes membres qui font partie de la meute de chiens...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Moui mais bien sr, le pvre petit ryu se fait contredire, c'est la faute de la meute de chiens enrags de la "dreamteam" (qui n'existe que dans ta tte, hein), pas du tout la consquence de se radotage continu vis  vis de l'UE...


Cest pas la premire fois que jai limpression dtre tmoin, voir victime, de cadage, harclement ou bullying, appelez a comme vous voulez. Et effectivement il y a un groupe central parmi les cads, et si lun deux -- leader, sans doute -- montre les dents en grognant, tous les autres arrivent pour enfoncer le clou. Cest pitoyable.

----------


## Zirak

> Heureusement que les hommes intelligents n'ont pas ce raisonnement sinon le monde n'aurait pas beaucoup avanc... Dans des vies antrieures, tu faisais surement parti de ceux qui jetaient des pierres  ceux qui disaient que la Terre est ronde.


Vla-ty pas qu'il va se prendre pour Galile en plus... xD  Ca va les chevilles ? 

Nan mais faut arrter, comme dj expliqu des millions de fois, si les gens ne te parlent plus, ce n'est pas  cause de tes ides, mais de ton attitude, donc en plus, ton exemple est foireux, tu peux penser tout ce que tu veux on s'en fou, ce qui gne les gens, enfin non, ce qui me gne moi (sinon tu vas encore me sortir je ne sais quelle technique de manipulation), c'est ton ton condescendant, et ta faon de juger / critiquer tout le monde, alors que tu fais exactement ce que tu reproches  la meute  longueur de messages.





> Tout ce que je remarque, jusqu' la semaine dernire, les discussions taient  peu prs sereines. Aujourd'hui je regarde 3 fils, 3 polmiques... La question  se poser est surtout de savoir pourquoi ce sont toujours les mmes membres qui font partie de la meute de chiens...


Alors vas-y, cites moi les 3 :

sur ce fil : tu viens foutre la merde avec ton "appel  la majorit", alors que non, je n'ai pas dit qu'on avait raison car on tait pleins  penser comme a, juste que l'on tait pas d'accord sur les causes, sans dire qui a tord ou a raison, donc je ne vois pas en quoi je lance une polmique ? 


sur le fil sur les bots : tu as essay de me bait avec ton "encore une polmique ?", sauf que non, le monsieur en question avait mal lu et n'avait pris le sujet qu' partir de la 4me page, il a dit son message, et est venu s'excuser en mp, donc la non plus, *je* n'ai pas dclench de polmique.




> Edit : Au temps pour moi, je retire mes propos et m'excuse.



Je ne vois pas quel pourrait tre la 3me polmique reproche.


Moi tout ce que je note, c'est que dans les 2 premiers cas, il n'y a / avait pas de polmique avant que tu interviennes. 

Mais continues de t'enfoncer, c'est toujours aussi plaisant, mme 2/3 mois aprs.  ::zoubi::

----------


## TallyHo

> Vla-ty pas qu'il va se prendre pour Galile en plus... xD  Ca va les chevilles ?


Autant que ceux qui pensent reprsenter la "majorit"...




> Moi tout ce que je note, c'est que dans les 2 premiers cas, il n'y a / avait pas de polmique avant que tu interviennes.


Ce qui est tout  fait faux, aujourd'hui a commence avec Jon : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...a/#post9266431 . Tu auras droit  ton os, tu dfends bien ta meute  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> Ce qui est tout  fait faux, aujourd'hui a commence avec Jon : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...a/#post9266431 . Tu auras droit  ton os, tu dfends bien ta meute


Mais quel rapport avec moi ?

Faut que je justifie les interventions des autres maintenant ? 

Chacun pense bien ce qu'il veut, tu dis : 




> Tout ce que je remarque, jusqu' la semaine dernire, les discussions taient  peu prs sereines. Aujourd'hui je regarde 3 fils, 3 polmiques...


Que depuis la semaine dernire (donc quand MOI je suis rapparu), cela a recommenc avec les histoires de meutes et tout, alors que dj j'ai pratiquement rien post dans la partie politique depuis mon retour, et surtout tu nous parles de 3 polmiques aujourd'hui, sauf qu'au final, la 1 et la 3, c'est le mme fil, et c'est faux dans mon cas, puisque je n'ai pas fait d'appel  la majorit, mais a te fait trop mal d'admettre que tu t'es fourvoy sur ce coup l.

Quand  la 2me polmique, je t'ai galement prouv que non (mais tu n'avoueras pas t'tre tromp non plus ssur ce coup).

Bref, depuis mon retour, et accessoirement aujourd'hui, tu as pu observer 3 polmiques dont 2 n'en sont pas, et o je ne suis pas concern par la 3me puisqu'il s'agit de Jon. 

PS : je ne fais que justifier mon cas, par rapport  tes accusations  mon encontre, j'aimerais bien que tu m'explique en quoi je dfend la meute, puisque je n'ai ni dfendu, ni justifi, ni appuy les propos de qui que ce soit  l'gard de Ryu, de toi ou de qui que ce soit d'autre.

Je le rappelle une dernire fois : je n'ai fais que dire que l'on n'tait pas d'accord sur les causes des problmes, pas que nous avions raison, et Ryu tord, et cela doit limite tre ma seule intervention sur ce fil de la journe, donc merci d'arrter de m'inclure dans tes problmes psychologiques  propos de meute qui s'acharnerait sur toi ou d'autres. 

Donc tu vas esquiver en rebondissant sur quoi cette fois ? 

T'as pas de bol, c'est pas comme si j'avais jamais un peu pass les bornes, mais tu viens me chercher un jour o justement, je n'ai strictement rien  me reprocher, alors aprs, tu te prends la tte avec les autres si tu veux, mais tu m'oublies, ou alors tu continues de passer pour un con, c'est toi qui voit.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

Il n'y a pas spcialement de polmique quand Zirak intervient mais quand quelqu'un signale  Ryu2000 il raconte n'importe quoi et ou fait dans le premptoire et ou radote encore et encore la mme chose et que, instantanment, son avocat en chef arrive pour le dfendre contre cette "meute" dont il n'a clairement strictement rien  faire au passage ( en tout cas au vu de ses interventions ).
Il fait ce qu'on devrait tous faire avec certains d'ici, ignorer. 
Le souci tant que minorit  fait fuir les gens qui venaient poster ici.
Vous avez au moins russi  faire une chose assez rare quand on parle de politique, tous bord confondu  part le votre, on est d'accord sur le sujet, vous avez pourris la section.

----------


## TallyHo

> Il n'y a pas spcialement de polmique quand Zirak intervient mais quand quelqu'un signale  Ryu2000 il raconte n'importe quoi


Il y en a une quand tu fais un dlit d'opinion permanent en prtextant que l'autre dit n'importe quoi sans autre forme d'argumentation. Il y a aussi le choix de ne pas rpondre  un sujet qui ne nous intresse pas. Alors pourquoi vous vous sentez oblig de rpondre ici ?




> son avocat en chef arrive pour le dfendre contre cette "meute" dont il n'a clairement strictement rien  faire au passage ( en tout cas au vu de ses interventions )


J'en ai  faire car a coupe l'change tranquille et que je voudrais bien suivre le fil...




> Le souci tant que minorit  fait fuir les gens qui venaient poster ici


Ou que les gens en ont eu marre des invectives permanentes des chasseurs de sorcires... Il n'y a qu' voir certains posts sur le FN o on est all quand mme jusqu' nous sortir les bonnes vieilles chambres... Je discutais tranquillou avec un lecteur FN, je ne l'ai plus revu, j'aurais pourtant bien aim discuter sur plusieurs points de leur programme.

Donc tu ne peux pas regretter la "fuite" quand, dans le mme temps, tu passes ton temps  attaquer personnellement les contradicteurs... C'est paradoxal...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

a aboie tellement sur ce "thread" que javais pas vu la rponse ! Merci.





> Ne pas imposer un taux de change fixe entre la France et lAllemagne, et utiliser loutil de la politique montaire pour amortir certains chocs conomiques. Larme de la dvaluation par exemple (leuthanasie des rentiers), leuro tant une devise bien trop forte pour lconomie franaise.  utiliser  bon escient car cest un pistolet  un coup.


Mon problme doit tre celui du manque de capacit_: je ne comprends pas tout !

Je fabrique une moto que je vends 100k DC (Devise Commune). trangement les Allemand fabriquent quasiment le mme modle quils vendent 110k DC, et la Yougoslavie le mme pour 90k DC. La voiture nest pas un bon exemple car cest un march spcial,  ce que jen connais -- question annexe : les rues de France se remplissent-elles de voitures chinoises_? --. Lacheteur potentiel de ma moto en choisi lorigine en fonction de ses moyens financiers et dautres critres qui ne sont pas ngligeables. Grce  mes ventes, je vais acheter des carottes que je paie 1 DC sur le march local, alors que je les paierais 1.1 DC en Allemagne et 0.9 DC en Yougoslavie. Il ny a pas grande diffrence avec ce qui se passait en 1990,  part le moyen de troc_? Bien sr, la question grave est_: _qui tient la planche  Billets DC_?_ Comment est trait, actuellement, ,cette histoire de diffrence de prix entre pays voisins, quand il sagit du salaire des travailleurs_? Mal,  ma connaissance,  part pour les entreprises elles-mmes -- typiquement les travailleurs du btiment employant, plus ou plutt moins officiellement des gars des pays de l'est --.




> Les monnaies pouvant fortement fluctuer, cela peut ralentir les changes entre pays voisins. Cest pour a que leuro a t conu, mais leuro a simplement t mal conu et lEurozone na rien dune zone montaire optimale.


Alors, pourquoi ne modifie-t-on pas. Il faut attendre que cela aille trop mal_?




> Pour lquateur : ctait la problmatique inverse. Une monnaie locale instable en forte dvaluation. Dollariser, ctait stabiliser lconomie, permettre demprunter plus facilement sur les marchs. Surtout si les entreprises et les banques avaient des crances en dollar. Sil ny a pas ou peu de contrle des changes par exemple, il a pu arriver que le dollar serve de monnaie dchange officieuse, quand la monnaie locale devient trop risque (cest le cas au Vnzula en ce moment par exemple). En contrepartie, tu dois forcment avoir beaucoup de rserve de change en dollars. Tu perds aussi ce quon appelle les droits de seigneuriage, et tu dpends de la politique montaire dun tat tranger. Sans compter le risque de liquidit.


OK. Panama a rgl le problme de liquidit en crant une monnaie nationale, qui est apparie au $us, 1 pour 1. On peut payer en $us, marqus "made in usa", ou en Balboa panamen. Ctait un peu Panama le pr carr africain de France avec son CFA, non_? Je suppose que les peuples concerns ne tiennent pas  ce que la parit avec le Franc disparaisse, ou alors l'appairer au Yuan  ::aie:: 

Jai toujours un peu limpression que les reprsentants du peuple -- et les mdias -- lchent un peu de gaz lacrymogne pour que ceux quils reprsentent soient plus occups  pleurer qu chercher  comprendre les explications donnes. Quil sagisse de monnaie ou des OGMs.

----------


## tbc92

> ??? Faut se renseigner sur ce qui se passe dans le monde hein. L'Australie fait scandale depuis quelques annes car ils parquent les migrants sur des les et payent des tats du pacifique pour les accepter chez eux.


Faut expliquer cela  Ryu2000, c'est lui qui suggrait de s'inspirer du Canada ou de l'Australie pour grer la question de l'immigration.

@Ryu2000. Ok , la droite a fait n'importe quoi depuis 1975  en matire d'immigration. Ok. Donc si on tait en 1975, tu aurais une solution. Mais on n'est pas en 1975.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> vous n'tes pas l pour confronter des ides


Pour cela, il faudrait que Ryu, en ait, des ides. Tout ce qu'il fait, c'est ce que faisait Deuche (c'est pour cela que je reste persuader que c'est un double compte), c'est rpt inlassablement la doctrine du gourou FA. Et quand il est mis face  ses erreurs, il fait une pirouette et change de polmique, et ainsi de suite.

Quand j'invective Ryu, saches que je ne demande pas l'avis  qui que ce soit. 
Je crois l'avoir dit, et redit, Ryu (Deuche) me saoule avec ses posts. J'ai des amis qui ont un enfant autiste, dont la particularit est, une fois qu'il a un sujet qui l'angoisse ou qu'il apprcie (c'est selon), de le rpter en boucle des millions de fois. J'ai l'impression que Ryu est encore pire que lui, sans avoir l'excuse du handicap.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est lui qui suggrait de s'inspirer du Canada ou de l'Australie pour grer la question de l'immigration.


Je ne suggrais pas de s'inspirer du Canada ou de l'Australie, j'ai dis que *dans les pays normaux on entre pas comme a*... (je voulais mentionner les frontires les plus hardcore pour bien illustrer)
En France c'est 200 000 immigrs lgaux/an + les nouvelle vagues de migrants imposs par l'UE (Kurdes, Afghans, tout a).

On ne s'installe pas aux USA aussi facilement qu'en France.
On ne s'installe pas aux Japon aussi facilement qu'en France.
On ne s'installe pas en Algrie aussi facilement qu'en France.
etc...

En France on a l'UMPS (a contient En Marche) qui est pro immigration mais anti islam (ils disent que les femmes voils le sont sous la contrainte, alors que c'est totalement un choix de leur part, elles ont envie de mettre un voile, elles mettent un voile).
Ils ne se disent pas anti islam, mais juste  fond dans la "lacit".

Sauf que l'immigr et le musulman sont souvent la mme personne.
Vu le nombre de jeunes sans emploi, on a clairement pas besoin d'immigr. (rappelez vous du discours de Georges Marchais)
En plus l'intgration se fait mal, normalement il faut que l'immigr aime la France et soit fire de se pays, et a c'est pas toujours le cas.
Souvent les immigrs se retrouvent dans des banlieues, pas trs agrable, avec peu de culture, peu de loisir et pas de travail. (c'est pas super panouissant)

 la base limmigration tait voulu par les patrons pour maintenir les salaires bas et avoir de la main d'oeuvre non qualifi pour pas chre :



Aprs ils ont demand  l'tat de faire des lois de regroupement familial pour avoir encore plus d'immigrs.

Pour en revenir  l'UE, dans les migrants qu'on nous force  accepter, il peut il y avoir des terroristes dguis en migrant, comme souvent les migrants brlent leur papier d'identit on ne peut pas savoir qui ils sont ni d'o ils viennent...

----------


## behe

> Je ne suggrais pas de s'inspirer du Canada ou de l'Australie, j'ai dis que *dans les pays normaux on entre pas comme a*... (je voulais mentionner les frontires les plus hardcore pour bien illustrer)
> En France c'est 200 000 immigrs lgaux/an + les nouvelle vagues de migrants imposs par l'UE (Kurdes, Afghans, tout a).
> 
> On ne s'installe pas aux USA aussi facilement qu'en France.
> On ne s'installe pas aux Japon aussi facilement qu'en France.
> On ne s'installe pas en Algrie aussi facilement qu'en France.
> etc...
> .


Mais bien sur



> Les tats-Unis sont le pays du monde ayant sur son sol le plus grand nombre dimmigrs (personnes nes  ltranger  voir dfinitions en encadr) : 43 millions en 2010 daprs les Nations unies [1]. Cest six fois plus que lArabie saoudite (7,3 millions) ou le Canada (7,2) (figure 1). Mais proportionnellement  leur taille, ces deux derniers pays ont deux fois plus dimmigrs : 28 % et 21 %, contre 13 % aux tats-Unis.


edit : bon a date un poil le lien, dsol, il y a a aussi

----------


## virginieh

> Jls disent que les femmes voils le sont sous la contrainte, alors que c'est totalement un choix de leur part, elles ont envie de mettre un voile, elles mettent un voile


Bien sur comme les filles dans les banlieues qui n'osent plus se mettre en jupe parce qu'elles se font en permanence insulter et harceler du coup elles sont toujours en pantalon, c'est un choix de leur part.

la contrainte c'est pas forcment mettre un pistolet sur la tempe d'une personne, tu imagine pas la force de persuasion que peu avoir un simple regard de travers ou une remarque c'est d'autant plus pervers que clui qui la subit quand il fini par s'craser, finit souvent par croire l'avoir fait librement.


Tu es le premier  dire que nos lois nous sont imposes par des reprsentants qu'on a pas choisit librement pourtant personne n'a t selon ta logique contraint de les lire donc ils sont lgitimes donc tu ne dois pas critiquer leur dcisions (c'est le choix des lecteurs de les laisser faire, donc tu les laisse faire).

----------


## BenoitM

> les nouvelle vagues de migrants *imposs* par l'UE


1) Ce ne sont pas des migrants mais des rfugis
2) La convention sur les rfugi est rgi par la convention de Genve et non par l'UE.
3) Tu as vu des petit monsieur avec un brassard de l'UE aller en Syrie/Afghanistan chercher des migrants?
4) Les USA et le Canada sont soumis au mme rgime que les pays de l'UE.
5) Tu confonds rfugi et migrant conomique.
6) Les frontires de l'UE existe. Se sont les frontire interne  l'UE qui n'existe pas (ps : c'est pas l'UE mais Schengen)
7) Les frontires nempche pas les migrants conomique, il est impossible d'avoir une frontire tanche au niveau d'un pays. (cf tunnel sous le mur des usa, les cotes qui ne sont pas protger ect)
On rduit peut-tre un peu le flux mais on ne lempche pas.




> En France on a l'UMPS (a contient En Marche) qui est pro immigration mais anti islam (ils disent que les femmes voils le sont sous la contrainte, alors que c'est totalement un choix de leur part, elles ont envie de mettre un voile, elles mettent un voile).
> Ils ne se disent pas anti islam, mais juste  fond dans la "lacit".


Quel rapport avec l'UE?




> Vu le nombre de jeunes sans emploi, on a clairement pas besoin d'immigr.


Euh oui et non...
Certains Franais n'acceptent pas les conditions de travail (salaire trop bas, mtier pnible, ...)
Et tu confonds toujours immigr et rfugi...




> Souvent les immigrs se retrouvent dans des banlieues, pas trs agrable, avec peu de culture, peu de loisir et pas de travail. (c'est pas super panouissant)


Je pense qu'ils prfrent ca que vivre sous les bombardement...

----------


## TallyHo

> Je pense qu'ils prfrent ca que vivre sous les bombardement...


Je pense qu'ils prfrent vivre chez eux sans que la merde y soit mise...

----------


## Zirak

> Je pense qu'ils prfrent vivre chez eux sans que la merde y soit mise...


C'est pas faux. On est tous d'accord pour dire que cela serait mieux de ne pas foutre la merde chez eux, cela ferait "peut-tre" moins de monde  accueillir. 

Pour tous les rfugis climatiques qui vont se pointer de plus en plus nombreux pour fuir non pas les bombardements, mais la famine, on se trouvera quoi comme excuse pour se dire qu'on a pas  les accueillir ? (Ce qui commence  tre plus ou moins le cas de toutes faons, tu le sais trs bien, il me semble que l'on en a dj parl ici de ces rfugis climatiques).

Sachant que, qu'on y soit aller foutre la merde ou non, ce qui se passe en Syrie est en partie li  ces rfugis climatiques dj, a a commenc avant le "printemps syrien", suite  4 annes de scheresse et une migration de plus d'un million de personnes, + les mecs venant d'Iran  cause de la guerre, tout le monde manquait de bouffe, et ca a dgnr. D'o intervention du gouvernement syrien puis des autres gouvernements d'un ct ou de l'autre du conflits.

Donc outre les problmes d'ingrence o je te rejoins compltement, quid des rfugis climatiques ?

----------


## TallyHo

Zirak, je rpondais  ceci :




> Je pense qu'ils prfrent ca que vivre sous les bombardement...

----------


## Grogro

> C'est pas faux. On est tous d'accord pour dire que cela serait mieux de ne pas foutre la merde chez eux, cela ferait "peut-tre" moins de monde  accueillir. 
> 
> Pour tous les rfugis climatiques qui vont se pointer de plus en plus nombreux pour fuir non pas les bombardements, mais la famine, on se trouvera quoi comme excuse pour se dire qu'on a pas  les accueillir ? (Ce qui commence  tre plus ou moins le cas de toutes faons, tu le sais trs bien, il me semble que l'on en a dj parl ici de ces rfugis climatiques).
> 
> Sachant que, qu'on y soit aller foutre la merde ou non, ce qui se passe en Syrie est en partie li  ces rfugis climatiques dj, a a commenc avant le "printemps syrien", suite  4 annes de scheresse et une migration de plus d'un million de personnes, + les mecs venant d'Iran  cause de la guerre, tout le monde manquait de bouffe, et ca a dgnr. D'o intervention du gouvernement syrien puis des autres gouvernements d'un ct ou de l'autre du conflits.
> 
> Donc outre les problmes d'ingrence o je te rejoins compltement, quid des rfugis climatiques ?


Je ne rentre pas dans la polmique, mais un des moteurs de la crise syrienne, c'est effectivement une crise climatique comme tu le rappelles. Une trs longue scheresse (5 annes depuis 2006) qui avait provoqu un emballement des prix des produits agricoles. Le rgime baasiste a aussi sa part de responsabilit par sa gabegie, en ayant favoris et subventionn pendant des dcennies des cultures trs consommatrices en eau. C'est un vieux classique : on ne fait pas la rvolution avec le ventre plein. L'OTAN et les ptro-monarchies n'ont fait que jeter de l'huile sur le feu en infiltrant des mercenaires jihadistes, au moment o a commenait  dgnrer.

Edit : pour ceux qui en doutent, trois liens qui expliquent la crise agricole. 

https://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/2015/08/SINAI/53507
https://classe-internationale.com/20...it-climatique/
https://reporterre.net/Les-migrants-...es-climatiques

----------


## BenoitM

> Je ne rentre pas dans la polmique, mais un des moteurs de la crise syrienne, c'est effectivement une crise climatique comme tu le rappelles. Une trs longue scheresse (5 annes depuis 2006) qui avait provoqu un emballement des prix des produits agricoles. Le rgime baasiste a aussi sa part de responsabilit par sa gabegie, en ayant favoris et subventionn pendant des dcennies des cultures trs consommatrices en eau. C'est un vieux classique : on ne fait pas la rvolution avec le ventre plein. L'OTAN et les ptro-monarchies n'ont fait que jeter de l'huile sur le feu en infiltrant des mercenaires jihadistes.


Tu vas bientt faire partie de la meute, tu choppes des - automatiquement  :p

edit: c'est pas des liens russes a compte pas, tu es pollu par les merdemdia  ::D: 


(le vendredi on a droit)

----------


## TallyHo

Son message n'a rien  voir avec l'effet de meute dont certains sont friands... Si on pouvait "polmiquer" comme a plus souvent, ce serait pas mal...

----------


## Ryu2000

> 1) Ce ne sont pas des migrants mais des rfugis
> 2) La convention sur les rfugi est rgi par la convention de Genve et non par l'UE.


Prcisment  quel moment on sait qu'un migrant devient rfugi ?
Comment a ce passe au Soudan, en Afghanistan, au Kurdistan exactement ?

Il y a des migrants qu'on considre tre des rfugis...
Pour moi le statut de rfugi est donn trop facilement... Les types n'ont pas de papier comme ils arrivent  prouver qu'ils fuient quoi que ce soit ?
Est-ce qu'on peut renvoyer les rfugis une fois que la situation c'est calm chez eux ?

L'UE a dit a quand mme :
Les pays refusant la rpartition des migrants devront payer une amende
250 000 par migrant refus.

Et sinon :
Crise des migrants : l'Allemagne voque une taxe europenne pour financer l'accueil des rfugis
L'UE va nous coter encore plus chre et nous rapporter rien du tout... Comme d'habitude.




> 3) Tu as vu des petit monsieur avec un brassard de l'UE aller en Syrie/Afghanistan chercher des migrants?


Ces vagues de migrants ne sont pas naturel, il y a Georges Sorros qui finance derrire.
On donne des petits livre pour aider les migrants  passer les douanes et  demander des aides.




> 4) Les USA et le Canada sont soumis au mme rgime que les pays de l'UE.


Ok, alors moi je suis pour expdi tous les pauvres rfugis aux USA, on prend les soudanais, les afghans, les rythrens et tout ce que vous voulez et on les envoie aux USA et l je suis ok.
Si l'UE nous demande de l'argent pour payer le voyage, je suis ok.




> 6) Les frontires de l'UE existe. Se sont les frontire interne  l'UE qui n'existe pas (ps : c'est pas l'UE mais Schengen)


L'UE fait bien chier quand mme :
La Commission europenne lance une  procdure dinfraction  contre la Hongrie
Bruxelles se saisit de la drive "inquitante" de la Hongrie d'Orban

Le job de la Hongrie c'est de dfendre la frontire extrieur de l'UE, la Hongrie essaie de faire son job correctement et l'UE vient l'engueuler...
a n'a aucun sens...
Par contre quand le Royaume Uni vient construire un mur en France, a passe.

Ya des quotas de migrants (donc ne dites pas que l'UE nous force pas a accepter des migrants) :
La Slovaquie porte plainte contre les quotas de migrants en UE




> Certains Franais n'acceptent pas les conditions de travail (salaire trop bas, mtier pnible, ...)


Bullshit !

Et en plus c'est pas sympa de dire a, genre les migrants ne peuvent faire les mtiers les plus dgradants...
Le fait est qu'il y a normment de franais sans emploi et faire venir des migrants n'aide pas.

Et pour l'histoire des bombardements que l'occident arrte d'intervenir partout pour foutre la merde et le monde se portera mieux.
Genre en Syrie si tout le monde n'tait pas venu aider ces putains de terroristes la paix sera revenu depuis des annes...
Mais non, il faut que tout le monde forme, arme, paie les gentils terroriste modr qui veulent renverser un rgime lgitime pour mettre une dictature islamiste en place.

----------


## BenoitM

> Son message n'a rien  voir avec l'effet de meute dont certains sont friands... Si on pouvait "polmiquer" comme a plus souvent, ce serait pas mal...


Comme toujours tu rponds  cot de la plaque.

J'cris un post sur la confusion entre immigr et rfugi, sur les conditions du droit d'asile, les frontires...

La rponse est sur un point de dtail "oui mais c'est parce qu'on fout le bordel dans leurs pays"  ::roll::  pour essayer de dplacer le dbat sur un autre niveau....

Ici mon post tait l pour indiquer qu'il a reu un -1 sans raison, comme de nombreuses personnes...





> Prcisment  quel moment on sait qu'un migrant devient rfugi ?
> Comment a ce passe au Soudan, en Afghanistan, au Kurdistan exactement ?


Je suppose que c'est dans la charte de Genve.
Bon en gnral, les tats sont quand mme nettement plus restrictif sur les conditions.
Pour la Belgique l'Afghanistan est re-devenu un pays sur. Donc sauf si tu es homosexuel tu seras refouler.




> Pour moi le statut de rfugi est donn trop facilement... Les types n'ont pas de papier comme ils arrivent  prouver qu'ils fuient quoi que ce soit ?


Ouf si c'est pour toi...
Et je suppose que c'est parque tu vois des enfants de 3me gnration que tu considre qu'il y a trop d'immigr/rfugi?

Sinon, il y a des interrogatoires o l'on tudie leur accent, on leur demande de dcrire le village o il habite, les villes alentours ect.
Si tu veux plus d'information du vas dans un centre d'inscription des rfugis.
En Belgique ca prends plusieurs mois pour la vrification sinon le demandeur d'asile est dbout et "renvoyer"...




> Est-ce qu'on peut renvoyer les rfugis une fois que la situation c'est calm chez eux ?


Est-ce que tu fais des recherches avant de dbattre d'un sujet?
La rponse est oui, et en fonction de la longueur du conflit la plupart retourne chez eux sans avoir  les renvoyer...







> L'UE a dit a quand mme :
> Les pays refusant la rpartition des migrants devront payer une amende
> 250 000 par migrant refus.


1)Euh je vois pas le rapport.
2)Non ca devrait coter moins cher  la France vu que le but est de mieux quilibr laccueil des rfugis.
3)D'aprs certain rapport les migrants/rfugier peuvent apport une plus value aux tats et donc ne cote pas forcment de l'argent.




> Ces vagues de migrants ne sont pas naturel, il y a Georges Sorros qui finance derrire.
> On donne des petits livre pour aider les migrants  passer les douanes et  demander des aides.


Va vivre en Syrie quelque jours on verra.

Tu as des preuves? 
Et si je te donne un livre sur comment immigr au USA tu vas le faire? (Ah oui pour russir tu devras march travers la Turquie, la Bulgarie, la Serbie, la Hongrie, l'Autriche, l'Allemagne avant d'arriver en France et sans voiture, ni avion) Moi perso je prfre rester dans mon Belgique mme si on me donne un livre





> Ok, alors moi je suis pour expdi tous les pauvres rfugis aux USA, on prend les soudanais, les afghans, les rythrens et tout ce que vous voulez et on les envoie aux USA et l je suis ok.
> Si l'UE nous demande de l'argent pour payer le voyage, je suis ok.


Humm, c'est pas vraiment ce qu'on fait.
L on donne de l'argent pour que la Turquie garde les rfugis sur son territoire.




> Ya des quotas de migrants (donc ne dites pas que l'UE nous force pas a accepter des migrants) :


Je crois que tu ne comprendra jamais rien...
Les migrants ils sont l quoiqu'il arrive.

Bon tu es tellement con qu'on va faire simple.
Ton voisin  sa maison qui  bruler.
Vu que tu veux tre un peu sympa(et que tu sais que ta maison peut aussi brler un jour et qu'en 1940 ta maison  brler) , tu dcides de les accueillir.
Vu qu'il y a deux chambres  et deux personnes  loger. Au lieu de dire que les deux personnes vont dormir dans la mme chambre. Tu dis que chacun de tes enfants va prendre une personne.

(Tu remplaces maison pour pays, chambre par tat membre)





> Bullshit !
> Et en plus c'est pas sympa de dire a, genre les migrants ne peuvent faire les mtiers les plus dgradants...
> Le fait est qu'il y a normment de franais sans emploi et faire venir des migrants n'aide pas.


Et pourtant, il y a plein de mtier en pnurie...
Je connais plusieurs personne qui ont fait des tudes d'infirmier et qui ont arrter parce que trop dur
Je connais des chauffeurs qui rlent parce que des roumains font leurs jobs alors que eux aussi pourrait faire le job pour 200 par mois et dormir dans leurs camion sans avoir de maison.
Et je suis sur que si les Franais acceptait de travailler au mme condition que les Chinois/Bangladais les entreprises accepterais de revenir en France sans problme.

----------


## Grogro

Soros a foutu beaucoup de merde partout, mais surtout en Europe de l'est ces dernires annes. Ce n'est pas lui qui a provoqu la vague de migrants de 2015, mais Erdogan (avec la complicit de l'oligarchie allemande). C'est Erdogan qui manipule l'arme des migrations contre l'Europe, pas Soros. Il le fait d'ailleurs ouvertement, le revendique par des dclarations tapageuses, et menace de ritrer.

----------


## el_slapper

Et c'est un des rares points sur lequel Erdogan  raison(je le dteste, qu'il crve) : la Turquie est inonde de rfugies, il n'y a pas de raisons qu'ils se tapent tout le sale boulot.

----------


## stopviolence

Je connais deux militants upr avec le profil neuropsy "haut potentiel hypersensible" (le cerveau qui va trop vite). Des potentiels d'intelligence compltement gchs par toute la culture sotrico-conspirationniste. Vu qu'ils sont intelligents ils savent que tout a c'est de la foutaise mais ils y sont cramponns comme  une drogue abtissante. L'un d'eux m'a confi que les militants UPR c'est un rservoir de cancres qui croient au complot du fluor dans l'eau pour contrler le peuple en magntisant leurs dents... misre la politique actuelle c'est un naufrage.

Pendant la campagne du 1er tour ils me sont tombs dessus  10 pour essayer de me convaincre  grands coups d'insultes que les sondages sont un complot maonnique et que Asselineau sera prsident.

Si j'tais leur mre je leur foutrais des baffes.

----------


## TallyHo

Tu as des caricatures partout. Est ce que tu dois les imiter pour autant ?

Pour le fluor par exemple, que ferait un gars intelligent ? Il ne jette pas le bb avec l'eau du bain, il vrifie l'info et quand il le fait :




> Saviez-vous que le fluor fait partie des dix produits chimiques posant un problme majeur de sant publique ? Aux cts dautres substances toxiques comme lamiante ou larsenic, lOMS tire la sonnette dalarme en 2010.
> 
> http://www.lci.fr/sante/fluor-un-ami...e-1509185.html

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Je connais deux militants upr avec le profil neuropsy "haut potentiel hypersensible" (le cerveau qui va trop vite). Des potentiels d'intelligence compltement gchs par toute la culture sotrico-conspirationniste. Vu qu'ils sont intelligents ils savent que tout a c'est de la foutaise mais ils y sont cramponns comme  une drogue abtissante. L'un d'eux m'a confi que les militants UPR c'est un rservoir de cancres qui croient au complot du fluor dans l'eau pour contrler le peuple en magntisant leurs dents... misre la politique actuelle c'est un naufrage.


Fort heureusement, prendre 2 individus ne permet pas de gnraliser. J'aime bien surtout le tmoignage contradictoire style ils ont un grain, ils savent pertinemment que c'est faux mais sont accros, vs. ils sont intelligents, donc quand ils disent que les autres militants UPR sont des cancres il faut les croire.




> Pendant la campagne du 1er tour ils me sont tombs dessus  10 pour essayer de me convaincre  grands coups d'insultes que les sondages sont un complot maonnique et que Asselineau sera prsident.


Je demande  voir. Surtout leur carte d'adhrent.

La propagande de bas tage style "je connais des gens qui...", a ne prouve rien du tout, si ce n'est peut-tre que tu devrais revoir tes frquentations.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Lun deux ma confi que les militants UPR cest un rservoir de cancres qui croient au complot du fluor dans leau pour contrler le peuple en magntisant leurs dents misre la politique actuelle cest un naufrage.


Dans ces histoires qui ont maintenant 30 ans et dont Toto tait lanti-hros, les fous ne savaient pas quils taient fous. Pour valuer une intelligence sans papier, crayon et chronomtre, il faut avoir des ressources que vous navez certainement pas, pas plus que moi dailleurs. Votre Q:I:Mtre pifomtrique est dtraqu, mais bien sur, comme ces fous dantan, vous ne pouvez pas le savoir_!
Vous nous dites _Des gens forts intelligents prtendent que le groupe dont ils sont membres est un groupe dimbciles_ et vous voudriez que nous vous accordions quelque crdit_? Alors que vous affich un avatar ridicule_? Que pouvons nous conclure aprs lanalyse de ce que vous crivez, sans ncessiter un QI > 100_?
Vivement que le site interdise les signes extrieurs dappartenance  des groupes politiques ou religieux !  ::weird::   ::aie::

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> 


Ce rat baveux(qc) semblant trs mal quip cot QI, a pris soin de changer ou supprimer son avatar_! Voyez ci-dessus et comprenez pourquoi Il se trouve que parti en urgence faire des courses, la page dorigine de ma rponse ntait pas ferme et jai pu revoir cet avatar Je le partage avec plaisir.
Que les croyants fassent une prire pour le salut de son me, pauvre petit stopviolence, le mal nomm_!  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Effectivement. Si le monsieur n'est pas capable d'assumer ses propres convictions, qu'il ne vienne pas donner de leons.

----------

